# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #7



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We did love the Gulf. It was beautiful - the colors of sky and sea. The last day we had a fantastic fierce storm! We all enjoyed it - rained like a son-of-a-gun! Tidal pools, huge waves. They took the kids to the movies in the afternoon. Amazing sunset that night. So beautiful - I took pix. Lots of them. Then rain all the way home. The weather couldn't have been better because we had warm sunny days and one very exciting storm. How close are you to the Gulf? Our one daughter is an hour and a half away. Very nice.


I know it is beautiful. We live about 9 1/2 hours from where we go. Destin. We used to go all the way to Panama City. It was along ride for us and the kids it was about 11 hours. We would leave at night and they would sleep until the sun came up. Then it was how much longer until we get there. lol Then we were to tried to do anything the first day. How far away from Gulf Shores were you? We went there for about 3 years until the tornado blew it away. I know it is rebuilt and all brand new now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy and proud the governor of this state sign new abortion law.
> 
> Women must have an altersound before an obortion. Doctors have to have hospital affilllation .
> 
> ...


I just don't know how they can believe it's okay. It's unnatural for a woman to put herself before her child's well-being. I guess that's why they have to call it a thing instead of a baby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it is beautiful. We live about 9 1/2 hours from where we go. Destin. We used to go all the way to Panama City. It was along ride for us and the kids it was about 11 hours. We would leave at night and they would sleep until the sun came up. Then it was how much longer until we get there. lol Then we were to tried to do anything the first day. How far away from Gulf Shores were you? We went there for about 3 years until the tornado blew it away. I know it is rebuilt and all brand new now.


We expected about a 7 hour drive. It was longer due to weather. With just the two of us, we can do 7 hours easily.

I remember those trips with kids, too. We had 3 kids, a VW Squareback, no a/c, and a 13-hour drive to see our families in Maryland every summer. We just did it.

In those days, the kids could play in the back, lie down and sleep, color, read, etc. We used to play games - counting cows!! One cemetery erased all your cows and you had to start over. Finding the alphabet on signs and license plates, "ghost," game of states, tell stories, tell jokes, sing (and not very well).

Now they have to be strapped firmly in those horrible seats. I don't know how they do it - I guess they don't know anything else. Now they eat, play video games, listen to ipod music through earbuds, and watch movies on portable dvd players!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps she'll take Shep's hour as he is on in the afternoon and again at 7 PM I believe. I don't care for Shep; he makes a lot of verbal mistakes.


He looks like he is ill. He has lost so much weight he is gaunt and is often off, even more than if he were on vacation. I sense an untold story there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He looks like he is ill. He has lost so much weight he is gaunt and is often off, even more than if he were on vacation. I sense an untold story there.


I hope he's not sick. I remember about a year ago (maybe two, it goes so fast) people were telling him to stop working out because he looked so bad. I think he looks better now.

The first time I heard Shepard Smith was when John Kennedy and his wife died in the plane crash. He covered for hours. He was so kind and compassionate in his coverage that I've been a fan ever since. Sometimes I have to yell at him, but I like his folksiness and his love for sports, Ole Miss, things I can relate to. My sil doesn't like him at all - thinks he's too liberal. To each his (or her) own, I guess. He's not my favorite, though - that's Megyn. And Greta - another tough interviewer but always courteous.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We expected about a 7 hour drive. It was longer due to weather. With just the two of us, we can do 7 hours easily.
> 
> I remember those trips with kids, too. We had 3 kids, a VW Squareback, no a/c, and a 13-hour drive to see our families in Maryland every summer. We just did it.
> 
> ...


bonbf3
double standards you have. You claim to be pro-life while calling the life-saving children's car seats horrible. Care more about the unborn than those living I guess. No wonder we have millions of hungry children.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> double standards you have. You claim to be pro-life while calling the life-saving children's car seats horrible. Care more about the unborn than those living I guess. No wonder we have millions of hungry children.


Jesus loves you. I pray God's Blessing on you today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Joeysomma,
> I can't believe Huck would call you stupid. Obviously she doesn't know you at all.
> Bonnie


It seems that Huck thinks all Christians and/or conservatives are stupid. We can't change that kind of bigotry. Won't she/he have a surprise in the hereafter? We'll be in paradise without her, unless she is convicted. If she goes where she's heading, she'll be fighting for eons with demons.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> And? Is this an issue for you?


Huck thinks she is the hall monitor of our conversations. Always on the outside looking in, she's sad and lonely and IGNORED.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Joeysomma
when did I call anyone stupid?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> He looks like he is ill. He has lost so much weight he is gaunt and is often off, even more than if he were on vacation. I sense an untold story there.


I don't watch him, so I haven't noticed the changes in his weight and appearance. I was put off by all the gaffs and then corrections he made every show I watched. I stopped watching, well, actually, never started. I wish him well and hope he is OK. I know he is gay, so I hope he did not contract the Aids virus.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> double standards you have. You claim to be pro-life while calling the life-saving children's car seats horrible. Care more about the unborn than those living I guess. No wonder we have millions of hungry children.


This post to Bonnie is disgusting Huckleberry. Apologize for posting it to Bonnie! Then leave this thread and take your evil words with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It seems that Huck thinks all Christians and/or conservatives are stupid. We can't change that kind of bigotry. Won't she/he have a surprise in the hereafter? We'll be in paradise without her, unless she is convicted. If she goes where she's heading, she'll be fighting for eons with demons.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes we should. We could name it
> 
> The Truly Confusing Cook Book, by two women who know what they mean just forgot a few extra words.


Isn't that also known as leaving out the secret ingredient? It's why the recipe never tastes quite the same as the original.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't watch him, so I haven't noticed the changes in his weight and appearance. I was put off by all the gaffs and then corrections he made every show I watched. I stopped watching, well, actually, never started. I wish him well and hope he is OK. I know he is gay, so I hope he did not contract the Aids virus.


knipresentgifts
had to get that dig in, didn't you. By the way the majority of people suffering from aids are not gay. Now make up your mind, did you watch him or didn't you? 
".....every show I watched......actually, never started", which is it? I know, I know, wanting to sound "in" can get troublesome.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That's it! You could title your Cookbook,

_Cooking Minus the Secret Ingredient_

or _Secretly Cooking Without Ingredients_

or _ Cooks Without Secrets or Ingredients_

Come on ladies, let's help them at least with the title.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps she'll take Shep's hour as he is on in the afternoon and again at 7 PM I believe. I don't care for Shep; he makes a lot of verbal mistakes.


I haven't like Shepherd Smith since he did his broadcast in Japan after the Tsunami. It appeared to me he was keeping his distance from the area, while other newspeople were getting into the area and reporting. It felt like he didn't want to "catch" anything, or he was above going into the area and would report from afar. Either way, it put me off.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It seems that Huck thinks all Christians and/or conservatives are stupid. We can't change that kind of bigotry. Won't she/he have a surprise in the hereafter? We'll be in paradise without her, unless she is convicted. If she goes where she's heading, she'll be fighting for eons with demons.


Knit crazy
how could you know what I think? Quite an assumption. No surprises for me after this life. Shall be in your company no doubt. I know where both of us wind up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL - I noticed that, too.


Yeah MIB objects to all the evils perpetuated today in Islam. The difference between Muslim nations and the West is the evils have been expunged for the most part in Christianity and the West (except for evils like abortion).

Al Quaeda and the Taliban are commiting atrocities today like the Barbarian hordes did that swept across the steppes into Eastern Europe about the same time frame that Mohamed was fomenting the Muslim faith. But, the barbarians became civilized and Islam hasn't yet.

Even the early Christian church experienced barbarism in the Coliseum in Rome. The Inquisition flared up and was extinguished as more rational minds came to leadership, but Islam is hide-bound in its main tenet that they must destroy the infidel. That's anyone, to them, who is not Muslim. They are told to convert the infidel or destroy him. they have permission to lie to deceive the unbeliever until they can convert or destroy him. So, don't believe their lies that the real Muslim faith is peaceful and the terrorists are of a different mindset.

Because it has clung to their barbaric beginnings, it is a barbaric religion today. Some, like Sunni Muslims choose to do their conquering economically and politically. Others, like the Shites choose to do it by force, but the goal is the same for all - eliminate Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Hindus and unbelievers. They see us as worthless in the same way feminists see the unborn as worthless. The Bible names all who don't believe in Christ as antichrists, and I trust the Bible, 1 John 2:22-23.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This post to Bonnie is disgusting Huckleberry. Apologize for posting it to Bonnie! Then leave this thread and take your evil words with you.


Don't we wish that she would leave. Huck keeps deliberately misunderstanding comments to start arguments. She/he has probably never ridden in a car with a toddler who was tired of being strapped in. After a few hours of that any loving parent would long for the days when children could stretch out or move around enough to quiet the boredom. That doesn't mean we would not follow the safety recommendations. Bonnie is a kind loving mother, unlike Huck, etal, who opt for eliminating the newly born and unborn.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yeah MIB objects to all the evils perpetuated today in Islam. The difference between Muslim nations and the West is the evils have been expunged for the most part in Christianity and the West (except for evils like abortion).
> 
> Al Quaeda and the Taliban are commiting atrocities today like the Barbarian hordes did that swept across the steppes into Eastern Europe about the same time frame that Mohamed was fomenting the Muslim faith. But, the barbarians became civilized and Islam hasn't yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post KC. You noted some history I was not aware of. I'm with you, I trust the Bible always.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> double standards you have. You claim to be pro-life while calling the life-saving children's car seats horrible. Care more about the unborn than those living I guess. No wonder we have millions of hungry children.


Oh, no - I don't mean that at all. I realize that lives have been saved. I meant for the child, in comparison to being able to move around (our car had a big flat space in back), it seems horrible to be squeezed into those. I realize that:

1. they are safer
2. only the smallest children are squeezed in
3. seats get roomier as the child gets bigger, with the boosters quite reasonable
4. children are used to the confinement because it begins right away

I see how my wording could cause a misunderstanding. But no double standard here. I believe in keeping children safe. I also include children in the womb. I'm also against capital punishment. I think I'm pretty consistent on my views on our right to take another person's life.

I don't think the seats are horrible; I think I'd feel horrible if I had to sit in one. I do not have a double standard. In fact, we lost a little playmate many years ago because he fell out of his car and was hit. This was after we had carseats for the children. They weren't as good as they are now, but I think they were mandatory then.

Sad to say that a couple of years later, we saw his little brother riding in the family pickup truck, standing up on the front seat.

I'm glad you're the only one who came to that erroneous conclusion.

I find your logic kind of strange and, well, illogical.

Described car seats as horrible = 
don't want to save children's lives = 
care more for unborn than born children = 
no wonder we have so many hungry children.

You've taken some long and unwarranted leaps there, Huck.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't we wish that she would leave. Huck keeps deliberately misunderstanding comments to start arguments. She/he has probably never ridden in a car with a toddler who was tired of being strapped in. After a few hours of that any loving parent would long for the days when children could stretch out or move around enough to quiet the boredom. That doesn't mean we would not follow the safety recommendations. Bonnie is a kind loving mother, unlike Huck, etal, who opt for eliminating the newly born and unborn.


Sadly, she never will. Huck responds to nearly every post anyone writes, including those who agree with her. Huck/Ingried will never stop posting amongst those who don't welcome her because she isn't bright enough to realize she is not welcome nor that no one (other than a few Libs) values her words and thoughts. The Libs didn't like her until they realized we didn't either, so now the Libs support Huck/Ingreid and treat her like their hero.

The Libs doing so, aren't smart enough to consider what their faux association with her speaks about them.

Huck/Ingried has proven herself to be an ill-informed and miserable wretch particularly on the Smoking thread. Her purpose in posting is not to inform or discuss but only to insult and hurt others. I read her original posts when she posted as "Ingried" here on KP.

Can you imagine living with her? I could not. Frankly, I wouldn't even want to be near her. Thankfully she produced nor has children who would follow in her ways.

I do not enjoy speaking in such a way about someone and particularly someone who isn't present to speak for herself.

However, over the course of my time on KP, anyone reading her posts will learn everything I've said to be true and no different than the info publicly available to anyone choosing to read her posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sadly, she never will. Huck responds to nearly every post anyone writes, including those who agree with her. Huck/Ingried will never stop posting amongst those who don't welcome her because she isn't bright enough to realize she is not welcome nor that no one (other than a few Libs) values her words and thoughts. The Libs didn't like her until they realized we didn't either, so now the Libs support Huck/Ingreid and treat her like their hero.
> 
> The Libs doing so, aren't smart enough to consider what their faux association with her speaks about them.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to think it's arrested development with the constant arguers. Children want and need attention - even if it's negative attention. They should try Facebook - they'd get more attention than they could ever wish for! Make your posts "public," and you'll get comments from everyone! Even the CIA/IRS/FBI/NSA conglomerate!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Start practicing your celebration dance ladies!

_How you will know when Obamacare is doomed._
By: Moe Lane July 7th, 2013 at 02:30 PM

Semantically speaking, this interview with AMA President Dr. Arvis Hovenon the AMAs future relationship with Obamacare is pretty much a null value exercise  heres a sample, so that you understand what I mean:

Sarah Kliff: To follow up on the point of providing information to your patients, has the White House approached the AMA or approached you about any sort of partnership between doctors and the administration on getting the word out on the Affordable Care Act?

AH: Not directly, but we have been in communication with many, many individuals in the administration about our role as physicians in this, and what we can help them do, and what we can do to help our patients get the kind of information they need. We will keep working with the administration to do whatever we can within our power to make this happen.

translation: Nothing has been said or promised in any sort of way that cannot be ruthlessly denied, should that need occur. The Obama administration has not abandoned us to the wolves, but only because the pack has not yet come over the crest of the hill. Once that happens, it is Katie bar the door. And the rest of the interview goes pretty much the same way: the AMA pretty much has no idea how its going to handle the looming situation, and is pretty explicitly out of the loop over implementation of Obamacare. But thats not the thing I want to note.

No, what I want to note is this, and its actually pretty incidental to this article (which I provided mostly for your amusement): you will actually be able to tell when the Democrats have given up on Obamacare. It will occur when the Democrats stop blaming the Republicans for any and all obstacles, and start blaming each other. Now, I know, I know: youre thinking to yourself Ha! They always blame Republicans! Silly Moe! - and thats right, they do. But heres the thing: blaming the Republican party for killing what has always been a pretty unpopular piece of legislation (and one that is likely to become more unpopular) runs a terrible risk of becoming crediting the Republican party with killing a pretty unpopular piece of legislation, and so on, and so forth. It does not help the Democratic partys long term goals to admit that my party has any virtues, despite the fact that, seen objectively, the Republican partys collective refusal [] to endorse Obamacare was an impressive act of moral courage*.

So while you may certainly expect a certain amount of pro forma blame-the-GOP whining from the Democrats for some time yet, you will know that Obamacare is doomed in Democratic eyes when the first groups start savaging each other over who is also to blame for the laws defeat. Because whoever wins that battle will probably be directing the partys direction in the short term.

*Remember: NO REPUBLICAN VOTED FOR OBAMACARE.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no - I don't mean that at all. I realize that lives have been saved. I meant for the child, in comparison to being able to move around (our car had a big flat space in back), it seems horrible to be squeezed into those. I realize that:
> 
> 1. they are safer
> 2. only the smallest children are squeezed in
> ...


She'd fail a course in logic. She compares disparate things and begins with an unsustainable premise.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Start practicing your celebration dance ladies!
> 
> _How you will know when Obamacare is doomed._
> By: Moe Lane July 7th, 2013 at 02:30 PM
> ...


This is good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This is good.


I agree. I'm praying the Repubs will repeal the whole darn bill rather than trying to defund. The law is an abomination.

We have a fairly good chance to regain control of the Senate in 2014. If we do, the repeal is a no-brainer. We only need to gain six seats!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm praying the Repubs will repeal the whole darn bill rather than trying to defund. The law is an abomination.
> 
> We have a fairly good chance to regain control of the Senate in 2014. If we do, the repeal is a no-brainer. We only need to gain six seats!


I hope we do it. I agree - repeal.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I find your logic kind of strange and, well, illogical.
> 
> Described car seats as horrible =
> don't want to save children's lives =
> ...


That's how huck operates. Deliberate and unwarranted in any way that makes you look bad. Huck is a disgusting person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's how huck operates. Deliberate and unwarranted in any way that makes you look bad. Huck is a disgusting person.


Seeking attention. Insatiable?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope we do it. I agree - repeal.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm praying the Repubs will repeal the whole darn bill rather than trying to defund. The law is an abomination.
> 
> We have a fairly good chance to regain control of the Senate in 2014. If we do, the repeal is a no-brainer. We only need to gain six seats!


They could send a repeal to the White House, but BO wouldn't sign it. I think the only hope is to delay, defund and defeat the Dems in 2016. BO hopes the delay on the employer mandate will help Dems defend their seats in 2014. however, the awareness will grow about how this bill will negatively affect all of us.

I have a daughter unconvinced at this time of the negative effect of Obamacare. I don't argue with her. The reality will hit her soon. Then she'll be against it too.

My other kids are older and wiser, especially the one who is working in the healthcare field. She has seen what universal health care did in Europe and the UK. Only those who were so poor they were given free healthcare were happy to have something. They didn't realize that those who could afford healthcare lost benefits, and the care was not as good. Lots of doctors left their practices and lots of the new doctors were from third world countries. So their training was not as good, and they couldn't communicate well.

The NFL and the NBA didn't want to promote it. The sentiment against it is negative. I figure the smarter folks don't want to be tainted when sentiment gets worse. There is nothing in it for them to do so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They could send a repeal to the White House, but BO wouldn't sign it. I think the only hope is to delay, defund and defeat the Dems in 2016. BO hopes the delay on the employer mandate will help Dems defend their seats in 2014. however, the awareness will grow about how this bill will negatively affect all of us.
> 
> I have a daughter unconvinced at this time of the negative effect of Obamacare. I don't argue with her. The reality will hit her soon. Then she'll be against it too.
> 
> ...


If the president vetoes, it can go to the states. Isn't it 3/5? I'll look it up.

I was wrong. Found it on answers.com.

If the President vetoes, "this would place the veto subject to an override by a 2/3 super majority in each chamber of Congress.

Currently, the House does not have to votes to over ride a Presidential veto."

I guess we'll have to march in the streets! I'm up for it.

We MUST change the makeup of the House in 2014. Tea Party, GO!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> double standards you have. You claim to be pro-life while calling the life-saving children's car seats horrible. Care more about the unborn than those living I guess. No wonder we have millions of hungry children.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, I think that was Thumper. She's on a roll on S & O tonight. "Liar" "Disgusting Human Beings" "Witch."



Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> when did I call anyone stupid?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who are you talking about?



bonbf3 said:


> Seeking attention. Insatiable?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I'm praying the Repubs will repeal the whole darn bill rather than trying to defund. The law is an abomination.
> 
> We have a fairly good chance to regain control of the Senate in 2014. If we do, the repeal is a no-brainer. We only need to gain six seats!


 :XD: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :lol: :thumbup:


count me in too. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, I think that was Thumper. She's on a roll on S & O tonight. "Liar" "Disgusting Human Beings" "Witch."


damemary
thank you. I know I did not say that. I would not refrain from doing so if I saw it appropriate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Damemary, you may be interested in my reply. It's somewhere on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Who are you talking about?


Don't be gone so long. It's hard to keep up. Just read the past posts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sadly, she never will. Huck responds to nearly every post anyone writes, including those who agree with her. Huck/Ingried will never stop posting amongst those who don't welcome her because she isn't bright enough to realize she is not welcome nor that no one (other than a few Libs) values her words and thoughts. The Libs didn't like her until they realized we didn't either, so now the Libs support Huck/Ingreid and treat her like their hero.
> 
> The Libs doing so, aren't smart enough to consider what their faux association with her speaks about them.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
is wretch an endearment in your circles?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Read all about it, read all about it: 
The AMA is promoting Obamacare to Doctors as of 7-7-2013. Step by step. All good things happen slowly. Took us almost a Century to get it, what is an other year or two for some parts of it to be implemented. Good to know that future generations have fewer worries regarding their health care needs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> ...............
> I'm glad you're the only one who came to that erroneous conclusion.
> 
> I find your logic kind of strange and, well, illogical.
> ...


Bonnie - that's because most people have common sense and aren't out looking for any opportunity to twist words or create an issue where it doesn't exist. Huck and a couple of her friends have become experts at misrepresenting what someone has said.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3
I crinch when I see children unfastened in Cars. Once saw one being ejected during an accident and it did not survive. Tried but could not save it. Still see that angelic face every time I pass the spot. Perhaps I was a little harsh responding to you but when you said "horrible car seat", it triggered that reaction. I don't like wearing a seat belt either but would never think of leaving the garage without fasteing it. We even fasten our Dogs. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, maybe it refers to a gagging sound.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> is wretch an endearment in your circles?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Huck, maybe it refers to a gagging sound.


damemary
thank you. An expression I am not familiar with. Oh now I remember, a religious somebody?!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> I crinch when I see children unfastened in Cars. Once saw one being ejected during an accident and it did not survive. Tried but could not save it. Still see that angelic face every time I pass the spot. Perhaps I was a little harsh responding to you but when you said "horrible car seat", it triggered that reaction. I don't like wearing a seat belt either but would never think of leaving the garage without fasteing it. We even fasten our Dogs. Huck


I had not heard of the word 'crinch' so googled it. The only reference I could find in regards to 'crinch' was in the _Urban Dictionary_ which defines it as, "The Crystal that stole Christmas. The darling dictator whose farts smell like lillies." No other definition can be found.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

With his mouth the godless man destroys his neighbor, But throught knowledge the righteouus will be delivered. When it goes well with the righteous the city rejoices and when the wicked perish ther is glad shouting. By the blessing of the urright a city is exalted But the mouth of the wicked is torn down. He who depises his neighbor lacks sense


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where there is no guidance the people fall but in abundance of counselors there is victory.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I had not heard of the word 'crinch' so googled it. The only reference I could find in regards to 'crinch' was in the _Urban Dictionary_ which defines it as, "The Crystal that stole Christmas. The darling dictator whose farts smell like lillies." No other definition can be found.


tumper5316
I actually intended to write crunch (like fold up) but I understand your cringe and your checking it, a more frequently used expression. No hard feelings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Why must you always twist and turn words as to start a fight. How much fun can you get from posting to start fights. I know you must have something in your life other then to come on here to see if you can get one to responded to your angry. What cause you to be filled with so much angry.
Is it because you do not have to face the person? or because you are so angry with what is happening in your life. 
The two of you remind me of lost children who only know how to bully others to make yourself feel worth in your lives. 

I am so so glad I have more to do in my life then look for ways to hurt others to fill my needs of self worth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Read all about it, read all about it:
> The AMA is promoting Obamacare to Doctors as of 7-7-2013. Step by step. All good things happen slowly. Took us almost a Century to get it, what is an other year or two for some parts of it to be implemented. Good to know that future generations have fewer worries regarding their health care needs.


From what I read, the AMA doesn't know what's going on - and soon they won't know what hit them. Confusion reigns.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - that's because most people have common sense and aren't out looking for any opportunity to twist words or create an issue where it doesn't exist. Huck and a couple of her friends have become experts at misrepresenting what someone has said.


You're right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> I crinch when I see children unfastened in Cars. Once saw one being ejected during an accident and it did not survive. Tried but could not save it. Still see that angelic face every time I pass the spot. Perhaps I was a little harsh responding to you but when you said "horrible car seat", it triggered that reaction. I don't like wearing a seat belt either but would never think of leaving the garage without fasteing it. We even fasten our Dogs. Huck


I can't even imagine such a horrible experience. Yes, the seat belts and car seats save lives, and we're wise to use them. Especially for children, who need us to take care of that for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It is so hot and I mean hot here. They say we will be having bad storms, can believe that. The humid and 90 degree temps will casue something I am ssure. 

How are you Boni glad you are back and to read about your vaction. Wish I had been there with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> With his mouth the godless man destroys his neighbor, But throught knowledge the righteouus will be delivered. When it goes well with the righteous the city rejoices and when the wicked perish ther is glad shouting. By the blessing of the urright a city is exalted But the mouth of the wicked is torn down. He who depises his neighbor lacks sense


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, I made the Cuke and Mandarin orange salad as part of last night's dinner.

I wasn't happy with the outcome; not like the salad I want to replicate.

My salad was too many onions, not sweet enough and kind of bland yet too much sour.

I doctored it up with syrup from the oranges and more sweetener. Will add another cuke and shredded carrots and try it again.

Still searching for that salad I want ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I made the Cuke and Mandarin orange salad as part of last night's dinner.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the outcome; not like the salad I want to replicate.
> 
> ...


that sounds interesting. Why not use a little mayo and syrup, and a bit of sugar? 
Here I go again, trying to think about something to add that may end up in the garbage. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee it is peaceful here now think I will havae to always come on after ten here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just learned there is a site called GCC, to talk about politcs. Have read it, and see that the ladies from the left must not have heard about it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I made the Cuke and Mandarin orange salad as part of last night's dinner.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the outcome; not like the salad I want to replicate.
> 
> ...


Try this one. I made it last night and it was delicious. I used frozen corn rinsed in cold water and drained in place of the grilled corn.

Summer Corn Salad with Asparagus

Original recipe makes 3 cupsChange Servings
6 ears corn, husk and silk removed (or three cups kernel corn)
1 bunch asparagus spears, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
1 (7 ounce) jar roasted sweet red peppers, drained and chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
6 basil leaves, chopped
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
salt and black pepper to taste

Directions

Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-low heat and lightly oil grate.
Place the ears of corn on the grill and cook until the kernels are tender, about ten minutes turning frequently. Remove the ears from the grill and cool. Cut the kernels off of the cob.
Fill a large saucepan with lightly salted water and bring to a boil over high heat. Add asparagus and cook until just tender, about 1 minute. Drain in a colander and rinse immediately under cold, running water until well chilled. Set aside.
Combine the corn, asparagus, roasted peppers, garlic, basil, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar in a large bowl; season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve at room temperature or chilled.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It is so hot and I mean hot here. They say we will be having bad storms, can believe that. The humid and 90 degree temps will casue something I am ssure.
> 
> How are you Boni glad you are back and to read about your vaction. Wish I had been there with you.


It would have been even more fun with you there! I know my family would love it!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, it gets better than that. The docs who do "the procedure" talk about what they remove as "the products of conception".


bonbf3 said:


> I just don't know how they can believe it's okay. It's unnatural for a woman to put herself before her child's well-being. I guess that's why they have to call it a thing instead of a baby.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Try this one. I made it last night and it was delicious. I used frozen corn rinsed in cold water and drained in place of the grilled corn.
> 
> Summer Corn Salad with Asparagus
> 
> ...


Oh Thumper that sounds so so good. I am going to try it.Thanks


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I made the Cuke and Mandarin orange salad as part of last night's dinner.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the outcome; not like the salad I want to replicate.
> 
> ...


I had one at a friend's that I really love and that you might like:
romaine lettuce
spring onions
slivered almonds
mandarin oranges
raspberry vinaigrette dressing
Chinese noodles sprinkled on top

It was so good, and sometimes I substituted blueberries or even dried cranberries for the oranges. Pretty, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I made the Cuke and Mandarin orange salad as part of last night's dinner.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the outcome; not like the salad I want to replicate.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have ever had a cucumber salad with carrots. My mother and grand mother always had cucumber and onion in vinegar for meals in the summer. I just can't make mine taste like theirs did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I had one at a friend's that I really love and that you might like:
> romaine lettuce
> spring onions
> slivered almonds
> ...


Oh another one to try thanks ladies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of romaine lettuce (a few posts back), if I buy bagged, it doesn't last. A while ago, I bought some, washed it, tore it for salad, then used my salad spinner to get the water out. I spun it at least five times. Stored it in fridge. I'd used most of it, then left it in fridge and forgot for a week. When went back - about two weeks after I'd washed it, the romaine was as crisp as brand new! 

I love it but found it didn't keep well. I'll use the salad spinner from now on. 

I stumbled on this by mistake and thought I'd pass it along. Knowing you ladies, you probably all have heard of this before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Oh, it gets better than that. The docs who do "the procedure" talk about what they remove as "the products of conception".


So many ways we try to fool ourselves.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of romaine lettuce (a few posts back), if I buy bagged, it doesn't last. A while ago, I bought some, washed it, tore it for salad, then used my salad spinner to get the water out. I spun it at least five times. Stored it in fridge. I'd used most of it, then left it in fridge and forgot for a week. When went back - about two weeks after I'd washed it, the romaine was as crisp as brand new!
> 
> I love it but found it didn't keep well. I'll use the salad spinner from now on.
> 
> I stumbled on this by mistake and thought I'd pass it along. Knowing you ladies, you probably all have heard of this before.


I didn't know that. I just let it go bad and hubby gives it to the hens they love it. Not really bad bad, but don't want to brother with it.
Hubby got his new riding lawn mower, new toy to play with. 
You do know that saying is right.
The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think I have ever had a cucumber salad with carrots. My mother and grand mother always had cucumber and onion in vinegar for meals in the summer. I just can't make mine taste like theirs did.


My mother-in-law made it, and my husband loved it. Sadly, I just can't duplicate Mom's special touch.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know that. I just let it go bad and hubby gives it to the hens they love it. Not really bad bad, but don't want to brother with it.
> Hubby got his new riding lawn mower, new toy to play with.
> You do know that saying is right.
> The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys. :XD:


True. About the lettuce -know what you mean. It's not really bad, but has so many black places that it's just not worth the trouble. But crisp romaine is so good.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My point exactly. That kind of thing drives me up the wall.


bonbf3 said:


> So many ways we try to fool ourselves.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That one will do just fine.



thumper5316 said:


> I had not heard of the word 'crinch' so googled it. The only reference I could find in regards to 'crinch' was in the _Urban Dictionary_ which defines it as, "The Crystal that stole Christmas. The darling dictator whose farts smell like lillies." No other definition can be found.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> With his mouth the godless man destroys his neighbor, But throught knowledge the righteouus will be delivered. When it goes well with the righteous the city rejoices and when the wicked perish ther is glad shouting. By the blessing of the urright a city is exalted But the mouth of the wicked is torn down. He who depises his neighbor lacks sense


This is a new one on me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

hmmmmm......



Country Bumpkins said:


> Where there is no guidance the people fall but in abundance of counselors there is victory.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> hmmmmm......


damemary
would like to see that written in today's English. And they complain that I write different when I only have a little French Twist, while they read that stuff. Can you image how they would cruzify any of those writers if they could get their hand on them? Very interesting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I had not heard of the word 'crinch' so googled it. The only reference I could find in regards to 'crinch' was in the _Urban Dictionary_ which defines it as, "The Crystal that stole Christmas. The darling dictator whose farts smell like lillies." No other definition can be found.


I think she/he meant cringe. I guess he's not perfect with spelling either. Cruzify should read crucify too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of romaine lettuce (a few posts back), if I buy bagged, it doesn't last. A while ago, I bought some, washed it, tore it for salad, then used my salad spinner to get the water out. I spun it at least five times. Stored it in fridge. I'd used most of it, then left it in fridge and forgot for a week. When went back - about two weeks after I'd washed it, the romaine was as crisp as brand new!
> 
> I love it but found it didn't keep well. I'll use the salad spinner from now on.
> 
> I stumbled on this by mistake and thought I'd pass it along. Knowing you ladies, you probably all have heard of this before.


I rinse (not tear) leaves. Wrap leaves in paper towels, but don't wrap in plastic, and store it in the vegetable in. The paper towels absorb the rinse water left on the leaves, but protect the lettuce.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I rinse (not tear) leaves. Wrap leaves in paper towels, but don't wrap in plastic, and store it in the vegetable in. The paper towels absorb the rinse water left on the leaves, but protect the lettuce.


Oh - never tried that. I've done the paper towels, but then put in plastic bag. I guess the plastic bag kept the moisture in. I didn't realize what a big difference the moisture makes. I think that's why they did so well in that salad spinner, too - they were dry. The spinner takes up a lot of room - your way would fix that. I'll have to try it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Why must you always twist and turn words as to start a fight. How much fun can you get from posting to start fights. I know you must have something in your life other then to come on here to see if you can get one to responded to your angry. What cause you to be filled with so much angry.
> Is it because you do not have to face the person? or because you are so angry with what is happening in your life.
> The two of you remind me of lost children who only know how to bully others to make yourself feel worth in your lives.
> 
> I am so so glad I have more to do in my life then look for ways to hurt others to fill my needs of self worth.


Yarnlady,

It is very sad that this person has such blackness in their heart and soul. They may look at this as a criticism, but hopefully they will look at it as a compassionate warning to get help.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, I made the Cuke and Mandarin orange salad as part of last night's dinner.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the outcome; not like the salad I want to replicate.
> 
> ...


Oranges and watercress go beautifully together. I have to get someone else to prepare the oranges because the zest makes me shudder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper that sounds so so good. I am going to try it.Thanks


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I had one at a friend's that I really love and that you might like:
> romaine lettuce
> spring onions
> slivered almonds
> ...


Yep - I'd definitely like this as well. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I think she/he meant cringe. I guess he's not perfect with spelling either. Cruzify should read crucify too.


She'll blame her spelling errors on her computer or Bush. Ignore!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Oranges and watercress go beautifully together. I have to get someone else to prepare the oranges because the zest makes me shudder.


I wanted to grow watercress this year, but did not. Couldn't find seeds and was too late for ordering. How do you grow watercress?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> That kind of thing drives me up the wall.


Go back to your Rav group and post there as you wish. Your friends are looking for you, and they are not here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go back to your Rav group and post there as you wish. Your friends are looking for you, and they are not here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Right on KPG!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the heat is getting to me. I don't just mean here, in this village. Getting tired of the attack's on here. So not posting as much. 

Seem it is more fun for them then for us. Don't under stand how they can not find enough to do. they seem to love just to keeping it going. I wish I had spell check on this desk top. Getting sick of dictionary.

Oh that's right I am not to complain.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here are some words of encouragement Yarnie (and all)!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> the heat is getting to me. I don't just mean here, in this village. Getting tired of the attack's on here. So not posting as much.
> 
> Seem it is more fun for them then for us. Don't under stand how they can not find enough to do. they seem to love just to keeping it going. I wish I had spell check on this desk top. Getting sick of dictionary.
> 
> Oh that's right I am not to complain.


I think their goal is to keep us busy responding to their nasty comments instead of talking about topics that interest us such as political, religion, social issues, families, and recipes. It really riles them up when we talk about religion because they don't know much about it and can't engage on that topic. I know that I have gotten angry and directly confronted them, but it has lowered my temp to just post what I wanted to say to them by posting my response to a friend. That way they are never directly addressed and I can ignore all their posts.

I saw last night, for example, that Gallup now says that 1/3 of Americans are now receiving food aid. What a sad thing. What a sad example of leadership BO has given us. This statistic is worse than the depression era soup lines and hand outs from porches.

Hope you don't quit posting Yarnie. We need you here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think their goal is to keep us busy responding to their nasty comments instead of talking about topics that interest us such as political, religion, social issues, families, and recipes. It really riles them up when we talk about religion because they don't know much about it and can't engage on that topic. I know that I have gotten angry and directly confronted them, but it has lowered my temp to just post what I wanted to say to them by posting my response to a friend. That way they are never directly addressed and I can ignore all their posts.
> 
> I saw last night, for example, that Gallup now says that 1/3 of Americans are now receiving food aid. What a sad thing. What a sad example of leadership BO has given us. This statistic is worse than the depression era soup lines and hand outs from porches.
> 
> Hope you don't quit posting Yarnie. We need you here.


I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I agree with both Knit Crazy and Thumper. Here's an image just for fun....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Cute KPG


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Geez, you're crabby. This is an open topic. I read something I agreed with and said so. What could possibly be wrong with that?


knitpresentgifts said:


> Go back to your Rav group and post there as you wish. Your friends are looking for you, and they are not here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Geez, you're crabby. This is an open topic. I read something I agreed with and said so. What could possibly be wrong with that?


The fact you started your own group on Rav to avoid speaking with us in this thread. The fact that you started a group so you can ban us from posting amongst those of your membership to keep both groups separated from each other.

The fact we agree and liked your idea.

The fact you are here only to insult us.

So go home and leave us alone.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


Why don't we immediately begin a bible study type discussion when they attack? Jesus will either convict them or surround us with his protection.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't we immediately begin a bible study type discussion when they attack? Jesus will either convict them or surround us with his protection.


Not a bad idea. Not all the nice ladies on KP are Christians yet I don't believe they would be offended when we speak about Bible verses. I believe being a good person, of any religion, makes one not being so evil and hurtful to others. We can all share and fellowship with one another.

Here is a verse from Proverbs that comes to mind especially of late and after reading Thumper's post.

Proverbs 19:9 ESV

_A false witness will not go unpunished, and he who breathes out lies will perish._

Now, we may never see those who lie about us here on KP be punished for same, nor will we ever know those liars will perish. Yet, through Faith, we can believe both will come to pass.

Everyone has lied or been a false witness. I believe white lies are necessary in particular cases. To protect a person, a child, to encourage creativity or anticipation (believe in Santa Claus) for example. However, I do not believe in lies against a person or a person's character for the specific intent to injure or spite ever. I particularly despise lies against God and Christianity.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Geez, you're crabby. This is an open topic. I read something I agreed with and said so. What could possibly be wrong with that?


You're right. It's open _topic_. However, it is not open season on those with whom you may not agree. Please learn the difference.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is something that speaks to me on fellowship:

And this is the message which we have heard from him and announce unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with him and walk in the darkness, we lie, and do not the truth: but if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus his Son cleanseth us from all sin. (1 John 1:5-7 ASV)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are some words of encouragement Yarnie (and all)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are some words of encouragement Yarnie (and all)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with both Knit Crazy and Thumper. Here's an image just for fun....


yes


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think their goal is to keep us busy responding to their nasty comments instead of talking about topics that interest us such as political, religion, social issues, families, and recipes. It really riles them up when we talk about religion because they don't know much about it and can't engage on that topic. I know that I have gotten angry and directly confronted them, but it has lowered my temp to just post what I wanted to say to them by posting my response to a friend. That way they are never directly addressed and I can ignore all their posts.
> 
> I saw last night, for example, that Gallup now says that 1/3 of Americans are now receiving food aid. What a sad thing. What a sad example of leadership BO has given us. This statistic is worse than the depression era soup lines and hand outs from porches.
> 
> Hope you don't quit posting Yarnie. We need you here.


I won't stop posting just don't want to be on when they are, so just leave until they leave. They don't listen to what one says, just ugly comments that have nothing to do with what is said. I get mad too but am just trying not to get involved.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with both Knit Crazy and Thumper. Here's an image just for fun....


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


I agree Thumper, but it gets to a point where they just don't get what one is trying to say. Its like posting to a brick wall when you try to be nice. They just sstart attacking even that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I watched half of it had to turn it off. It made me upset to hear what is happening to our beloved Country and so many can't see it. God help us to over come this battle to save our Country before it is too late.


CB try watching it again, the ending is a happy one on the video and will be again for our Country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't we immediately begin a bible study type discussion when they attack? Jesus will either convict them or surround us with his protection.


Let's go for it. Great idea. We have already been protected from them. They can not harm us. Greater is He that is in us than he that is in the world. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks lady more truth in his words than any I have heard he has seen it first hand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB try watching it again, the ending is a happy one on the video and will be again for our Country.


Alright I trust you. I will watch it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Geez, you're crabby. This is an open topic. I read something I agreed with and said so. What could possibly be wrong with that?


this is what I mean anme calling from a person who is what I call two face, see here I go again.

She said we were awful to her and she had enough of our talking to her about God. (CB and I) then wants nothing to do with us, and said she was starting new group. Don't know what happen to that and really don't care. But she is back to bad mouth again. Can go to any site she wishes, wow she must like to post angry as I have seen nothing from her as of late and before that is worth answering to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> this is what I mean anme calling from a person who is what I call two face, see here I go again.
> 
> She said we were awful to her and she had enough of our talking to her about God. (CB and I) then wants nothing to do with us, and said she was starting new group. Don't know what happen to that and really don't care. But she is back to bad mouth again. Can go to any site she wishes, wow she must like to post angry as I have seen nothing from her as of late and before that is worth answering to.


I posted words received from God to her when her name was SeattleSoul and she attacked me endlessly. Never did she acknowledge God's Word and instead, increased her attacks on me and probably everyone else as well.

There comes a time when we must turn away. The time came for me awhile back. I cannot think of one Lib/Prog within these few threads who I will respond to directly. Every one of them is evil and hateful. What a way to represent their party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think their goal is to keep us busy responding to their nasty comments instead of talking about topics that interest us such as political, religion, social issues, families, and recipes. It really riles them up when we talk about religion because they don't know much about it and can't engage on that topic. I know that I have gotten angry and directly confronted them, but it has lowered my temp to just post what I wanted to say to them by posting my response to a friend. That way they are never directly addressed and I can ignore all their posts.
> 
> I saw last night, for example, that Gallup now says that 1/3 of Americans are now receiving food aid. What a sad thing. What a sad example of leadership BO has given us. This statistic is worse than the depression era soup lines and hand outs from porches.
> 
> Hope you don't quit posting Yarnie. We need you here.


I walked by the field of a certain lazy fellow and saw that is was overgrown with thorns and covered with weeds and its walls were broken down. Then as I looked, I learned this lesson: A little extra sleep, A little more slumber, A little folding of the hands to us rest" means poverty will break in upon you suddenly like a robber, and violently like a bandit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I posted words received from God to her when her name was SeattleSoul and she attacked me endlessly. Never did she acknowledge God's Word and instead, increased her attacks on me and probably everyone else as well.
> 
> There comes a time when we must turn away. The time came for me awhile back. I cannot think of one Lib/Prog within these few threads who I will respond to directly. Every one of them is evil and hateful. What a way to represent their party.


 They make it sound like you can't love God and be a democrat. I know Christian Democrats that are not like them. They put out hate more than anything. I would not listen to anything they say about politics because of that.

:thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They make it sound like you can't love God and be a democrat. I know Christian Democrats that are not like them. They put out hate more than anything. I would not listen to anything they say about politics because of that.
> 
> :thumbdown:


You're correct. There are millions of Christian Dems who would be besides themselves if they knew how the Dems on these threads represent the party. I've actually shown some pertinent posts to my Christian Dem friends. They were sickened by what they read.

I don't value the advice nor opinions (no facts to mention) of any of the Libs/Progs on these two threads as I've stated in the past on ANY subject which, of course, includes politics.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My bible verse, you will have to turn to it as it is long, and comes from the old testment which if one doesn't have the holy spirit in them think the old testment is horrible what God did. But I understand it.The first Chapter I read was Job. What faith that man had.
Isaiah: 58-59.

Begining of 58: 1
Shout outloud don't hold back,Raise your voice like a Shofar!(Rams horn)
Proclaim to my people what rebels they are to the house of Ya'akov(Jacob) their sins.

59: 1-4. Adonai's arm is not to short to save nor is his ear to dull to hear Rather, itis your own crimes that separate you from your God; your sins have hidden his face from you, so he doesn't hear.
For your hand are stained with blood and your fingers with crime; your lips speak lies, your tongues utter wicked things.
No one sue with just cause; no one pleads honestly in court.They trust empty words and say worthless things. They conceive trouble and give birth to evil.

I would wish that you would read both verses as they are both long , and will not post here.
Don't know the verse and chapter of this one but love it.

Delite yourself in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree Thumper, but it gets to a point where they just don't get what one is trying to say. Its like posting to a brick wall when you try to be nice. They just sstart attacking even that.


Their whole reason for being here is to disrupt this thread. They pretend they want a dialogue, but they don't. They aren't presenting arguments that challenge our ideas rationally. They want to disturb us and make us stop talking. You can't reach them with kindness, rational thinking, or agreement with their positions. That doesn't suit their goal, and they are very threatened by us and our beliefs. That is irrational behavior. That is evil.

Every time they try to engage you or trick you into responding, close your eyes and envision the message coming from Satan. That is your protection. Realize who is behind the message. We can't defeat or deter Satan. Only Jesus can, and it will be a huge battle. We can only do as Jesus did n the desert - tell them to leave or ignore them. Personally, I choose not to have discourse with Satan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My bible verse, you will have to turn to it as it is long, and comes from the old testment which if one doesn't have the holy spirit in them think the old testment is horrible what God did. But I understand it.The first Chapter I read was Job. What faith that man had.
> Isaiah: 58-59.
> 
> Begining of 58: 1
> ...


One of our pastors had a shofar. He would sound it when the Holy Spirit was moving and we had a call to worship. It is the most Awesome noise you have every heard. 



 Thanks Yarnie for the sciptures


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Their whole reason for being here is to disrupt this thread. They pretend they want a dialogue, but they don't. They aren't presenting arguments that challenge our ideas rationally. They want to disturb us and make us stop talking. You can't reach them with kindness, rational thinking, or agreement with their positions. That doesn't suit their goal, and they are very threatened by us and our beliefs. That is irrational behavior. That is evil.
> 
> Every time they try to engage you or trick you into responding, close your eyes and envision the message coming from Satan. That is your protection. Realize who is behind the message. We can't defeat or deter Satan. Only Jesus can, and it will be a huge battle. We can only do as Jesus did n the desert - tell them to leave or ignore them. Personally, I choose not to have discourse with Satan.


Satan is nothing but a big mouth. He has no power over us thru the Blood of the Lamb. He is under our feet. We have the choice to ignore him. So my choice is ignore them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Satan is nothing but a big mouth. He has no power over us thru the Blood of the Lamb. He is under our feet. We have the choice to ignore him. So my choice is ignore them.


CB I loved the video was hoping to hear the four blasts at the end.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> My bible verse, you will have to turn to it as it is long, and comes from the old testment which if one doesn't have the holy spirit in them think the old testment is horrible what God did. But I understand it.The first Chapter I read was Job. What faith that man had.
> Isaiah: 58-59.
> 
> Begining of 58: 1
> ...


theyarnlady
is this thread now for religious lessons? Why not start one and gather the Sheep. See if you can accomplish that. Worth a try.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Satan is nothing but a big mouth. He has no power over us thru the Blood of the Lamb. He is under our feet. We have the choice to ignore him. So my choice is ignore them.


Country Bumpkins
as I suggested to theyarnlady, start a religious thread, they will come in herds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> is this thread now for religious lessons? Why not start one and gather the Sheep. See if you can accomplish that. Worth a try.


As your ilk would say i can post any where I want to. As to the sheep would rather have sheep any day than rats coming out of their holes.

I don't have to accomplish any thing that you may think I have too. God in Jesus name will do it.

As to your words who cares I do not care wht you think, as your words are from a person who does not know the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> as I suggested to theyarnlady, start a religious thread, they will come in herds.


You would be very surpise how many would come. As your words have nothing to do with this site, why not start a site of your own and call it how to be nasty with out even trying.

or how about.

How to lie twist and turn ever other word to get yourself worth for the day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As your ilk would say i can post any where I want to. As to the sheep would rather have sheep any day than rats coming out of their holes.
> 
> I don't have to accomplish any thing that you may think I have too. God in Jesus name will do it.
> 
> As to your words who cares I do not care wht you think, as your words are from a person who does not know the truth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See this is why I try to stay away when the ID's start.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You would be very surpise how many would come. As your words have nothing to do with this site, why not start a site of your own and call it how to be nasty with out even trying.
> 
> or how about.
> 
> How to lie twist and turn ever other word to get yourself worth for the day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You would be very surpise how many would come. As your words have nothing to do with this site, why not start a site of your own and call it how to be nasty with out even trying.
> 
> or how about.
> 
> How to lie twist and turn ever other word to get yourself worth for the day.


 :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> as I suggested to theyarnlady, start a religious thread, they will come in herds.


We did this is it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We did this is it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Really?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Go back to your Rav group and post there as you wish. Your friends are looking for you, and they are not here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thumper, we agree.



thumper5316 said:


> I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Geez, you're crabby. This is an open topic. I read something I agreed with and said so. What could possibly be wrong with that?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB I loved the video was hoping to hear the four blasts at the end.






 AWESOME!!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

People change their minds. Sometimes, if an idea doesn't work the way you hope, you try something new. Radical idea? I don't think so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Really?


Welcome to the Christian Bible Study. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sometimes your recipes are interesting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> You would be very surpise how many would come. As your words have nothing to do with this site, why not start a site of your own and call it how to be nasty with out even trying.
> 
> or how about.
> 
> How to lie twist and turn ever other word to get yourself worth for the day.


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sometimes your recipes are interesting.


Thanks. Have you tried any yet?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I liked the orange and romaine salad.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. Have you tried any yet?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKxDROoOiyY AWESOME!!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


L O V E !!!! I shall never tire of hearing it.

Heaven will be glorious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> People change their minds. Sometimes, if an idea doesn't work the way you hope, you try something new. Radical idea? I don't think so.


Proverbs 24:16 - "Even if good people fall seven times, they will get back up. But when trouble strikes the wicked, that's the end of them."

You didn't change your mind, the group you joined failed within days much like the ones you participated in on this site. Turn to God and you can be successful and do all things through Christ who will strengthen you. He, is the only one who can turn you from your evil ways and show you the Truth and Life eternal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> L O V E !!!! I shall never tire of hearing it.
> 
> Heaven will be glorious.


Me too. It is Awesome to hear it in real life too! Very Awesome. Then we break out into worship which is Awesome too. Great feeling when the Holy Spirit moves. I got to feel the move of the Holy Spirit Sunday. We had worship and prayer for over an hour. Love it! Best feeling in the world. Nothing compares to it. We have a great worship leader and chorus. Yes Heaven will be Glorious. I agree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> I liked the orange and romaine salad.


I love Mardarian oranges in my salad with red onions and walnuts. Balsamic vinegar.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> True. About the lettuce -know what you mean. It's not really bad, but has so many black places that it's just not worth the trouble. But crisp romaine is so good.


I have also found that bagged lettuce just does not last after the bag is opened. It's probably the preservatives sprayed on before sealing that is responsible. I so prefer the green leaf lettuce over the romaine. It lasts a while for me, so less waste. I tried this type of lettuce a few years ago when most other kinds were all brown spotted and mushy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have also found that bagged lettuce just does not last after the bag is opened. It's probably the preservatives sprayed on before sealing that is responsible. I so prefer the green leaf lettuce over the romaine. It lasts a while for me, so less waste. I tried this type of lettuce a few years ago when most other kinds were all brown spotted and mushy.


Hi twin! I only buy green leaf, red leaf or Boston Leaf lettuce. Immediately remove from plastic bags (actually all fruits and vegs) so they keep longer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I rinse (not tear) leaves. Wrap leaves in paper towels, but don't wrap in plastic, and store it in the vegetable in. The paper towels absorb the rinse water left on the leaves, but protect the lettuce.


Ever since I started wrapping lettuce in paper towels, it has kept longer for me as well. I do put it in a plastic bag.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have also found that bagged lettuce just does not last after the bag is opened. It's probably the preservatives sprayed on before sealing that is responsible. I so prefer the green leaf lettuce over the romaine. It lasts a while for me, so less waste. I tried this type of lettuce a few years ago when most other kinds were all brown spotted and mushy.


I really wish stores would have things in smaller portions as there are only two of us here and you can only freeze so much. I actual found a package of four hot dog buns once and was thrilled to have it. I don't need eight actual two is enough but four is better than eight. I do use some of them and make garlic bread and freeze before baking it. so at least some of it gets used.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I think their goal is to keep us busy responding to their nasty comments instead of talking about topics that interest us such as political, religion, social issues, families, and recipes. It really riles them up when we talk about religion because they don't know much about it and can't engage on that topic. I know that I have gotten angry and directly confronted them, but it has lowered my temp to just post what I wanted to say to them by posting my response to a friend. That way they are never directly addressed and I can ignore all their posts.
> 
> I saw last night, for example, that Gallup now says that 1/3 of Americans are now receiving food aid. What a sad thing. What a sad example of leadership BO has given us. This statistic is worse than the depression era soup lines and hand outs from porches.
> 
> Hope you don't quit posting Yarnie. We need you here.


Stuart Varney, of Varney & co., said that 1 in 6 Americans are on one or more food programs. It's 4 years into the end of the recession and this statistic is deplorable. Obama has failed miserably regarding the economy. I think it is part of his plan to keep the masses dependent on the government. Keep their hands out and keep the votes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


I think they were taught this behavior. Someone taught them to communicate in this manner. It is an acceptable form of communication in their circles. The sad part is they only know this method and tend to use it on one another with negative results, as we have witnessed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ohhhhh me!https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10200169649952047&set=vb.440106476051475&type=2&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they were taught this behavior. Someone taught them to communicate in this manner. It is an acceptable form of communication in their circles. The sad part is they only know this method and tend to use it on one another with negative results, as we have witnessed.


I agree, what a way to be brought up, to allow some one as a child to be so willful. 
I am glad my parents love me enough to correct me, and spank me when I needed it. I also was taught to be repectful to my elders, never allowed to call them by first name. Still have that ingrained in me. Some will ask me to call them by first name, but until they do won't.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Proverbs 25: 26. It is an honor to receive a frank reply.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I really wish stores would have things in smaller portions as there are only two of us here and you can only freeze so much. I actual found a package of four hot dog buns once and was thrilled to have it. I don't need eight actual two is enough but four is better than eight. I do use some of them and make garlic bread and freeze before baking it. so at least some of it gets used.


I am making a lot of lettuce wraps lately. I'm not much of a bread eater so hate having to buy the whole loaf.Although I love home made rolls. When I do buy a loaf and freeze most of it, it usually ends up with freezer burn. Now I use lettuce as bread. Tuna salad wraps are great. I've even used them as a form of pita sandwich. It can be messy, so it is still a work in progress (WIP's are not only for knitting). I even used lettuce for a hot dog bun once. It wasn't too bad, an acquired taste I think. Just like my twin, KPG, is buy mostly green leaf lettuce. It's a smaller leaf, but can work quite well, with practice, for a wrap.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi twin! I only buy green leaf, red leaf or Boston Leaf lettuce. Immediately remove from plastic bags (actually all fruits and vegs) so they keep longer.


Will do, thanks twin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Healthy and the crunch is so satisfying.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Mardarian oranges in my salad with red onions and walnuts. Balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am making a lot of lettuce wraps lately. I'm not much of a bread eater so hate having to buy the whole loaf.Although I love home made rolls. When I do buy a loaf and freeze most of it, it usually ends up with freezer burn. Now I use lettuce as bread. Tuna salad wraps are great. I've even used them as a form of pita sandwich. It can be messy, so it is still a work in progress (WIP's are not only for knitting). I even used lettuce for a hot dog bun once. It wasn't too bad, an acquired taste I think. Just like my twin, KPG, is buy mostly green leaf lettuce. It's a smaller leaf, but can work quite well, with practice, for a wrap.


That does sound good. I love the chinese wraps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Healthy and the crunch is so satisfying.


Yes it is. I love crunch. Even in my peanut butter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Stuart Varney, of Varney & co., said that 1 in 6 Americans are on one or more food programs. It's 4 years into the end of the recession and this statistic is deplorable. Obama has failed miserably regarding the economy. I think it is part of his plan to keep the masses dependent on the government. Keep their hands out and keep the votes.


..... and keep our taxes on the increase and the economy in the gutter with all jobs going overseas.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohhhhh me!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10200169649952047&set=vb.440106476051475&type=2&theater


wow


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> wow


I know. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just like my twin, KPG, is buy mostly green leaf lettuce. It's a smaller leaf, but can work quite well, with practice, for a wrap.


I like it; gonna try it right now for my chicken salad wrap.

Here's my plan: chicken, mayo, dried cranberries, perhaps cheese, black pepper wrapped in green leaf. I'll see how it goes! :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> wow


double the wow, I hope others will hear his voice and listen tohis words. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like it; gonna try it right now for my chicken salad wrap.
> 
> Here's my plan: chicken, mayo, dried cranberries, perhaps cheese, black pepper wrapped in green leaf. I'll see how it goes! :-D


Make two I will be over too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Proverbs 25: 26. It is an honor to receive a frank reply.


Now I feel guilty I have gave way. and went off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh watercress and bacon salad with vinger, mom use to make it and I loved it, but never learned how to make it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Make two I will be over too.


Sorry, Yarnie, couldn't wait and had to eat w/out you.

Ok, tasted great but a little messy. Yet, no more messy than the cold piece of Charleston Chew piece I ate afterwards.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Stuart Varney, of Varney & co., said that 1 in 6 Americans are on one or more food programs. It's 4 years into the end of the recession and this statistic is deplorable. Obama has failed miserably regarding the economy. I think it is part of his plan to keep the masses dependent on the government. Keep their hands out and keep the votes.


If BO had not enlarged the food stamp program, lowering requirements and advertising to promote it by encouraging new applicants, more people would be protesting his administration. He just bought votes in the last election by further bankrupting the country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

It is so sad to read how some here have no compassion for others. I want all of those who read these threads but never post to be assured that such ugly Americans are a minority, a real minority. My Fellow Americans are decent, caring, hard working, struggling people who will always do their best and are always willing to share what ever little they have with others who have less. I am so proud of my Fellow Americans.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'd like everyone reading this thread to know Huckleberry is not an American and does not represent the best and brightest nor the majority view of Americans.

God Bless the USA!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> It is so sad to read how some here have no compassion for others. I want all of those who read these threads but never post to be assured that such ugly Americans are a minority, a real minority. My Fellow Americans are decent, caring, hard working, struggling people who will always do their best and are always willing to share what ever little they have with others who have less. I am so proud of my Fellow Americans.


I, too, have compassion for others. I willingly share what I have. However, at some point, I expect that those who have received that which I have shared should eventually, once again, become self sufficient. I am NOT talking about the elderly, the orphaned, or the handicapped.

What I am ashamed of is _your_ fellow Americans that are habitually lazy and spend their lives sponging off of the good will of others. They don't differentiate between a need and a want. There are far too many of them out there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I, too, have compassion for others. I willingly share what I have. However, at some point, I expect that those who have received that which I have shared should eventually, once again, become self sufficient. I am NOT talking about the elderly, the orphaned, or the handicapped.
> 
> What I am ashamed of is _your_ fellow Americans that are habitually lazy and spend their lives sponging off of the good will of others. They don't differentiate between a need and a want. There are far too many of them out there.


Exactly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I, too, have compassion for others. I willingly share what I have. However, at some point, I expect that those who have received that which I have shared should eventually, once again, become self sufficient. I am NOT talking about the elderly, the orphaned, or the handicapped.
> 
> What I am ashamed of is _your_ fellow Americans that are habitually lazy and spend their lives sponging off of the good will of others. They don't differentiate between a need and a want. There are far too many of them out there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here are the words and ideals of a true American. Thanks for posting, Thumper.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh watercress and bacon salad with vinger, mom use to make it and I loved it, but never learned how to make it.


Was it like a wilted lettuce salad with a war/hot dressing? My Mom used to make that salad frequently, and I loved it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I, too, have compassion for others. I willingly share what I have. However, at some point, I expect that those who have received that which I have shared should eventually, once again, become self sufficient. I am NOT talking about the elderly, the orphaned, or the handicapped.
> 
> What I am ashamed of is _your_ fellow Americans that are habitually lazy and spend their lives sponging off of the good will of others. They don't differentiate between a need and a want. There are far too many of them out there.


Maybe if Huck is so sympathetic towards unknown persons in need she should take care of them all herself? Each of us has the right to do what we want with our money. Thanks to Huck for volunteering her income for meeting the needs of those who choose not to work.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd like everyone reading this thread to know Huckleberry is not an American and does not represent the best and brightest nor the majority view of Americans.
> 
> God Bless the USA!


I am astounded. Not American! And she knows EVERYTHING - (not!). That is pathetic. I wish she would stay "home" and out of our lives.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am astounded. Not American! And she knows EVERYTHING - (not!). That is pathetic. I wish she would stay "home" and out of our lives.


Do you know where she is from? That could explain a lot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Do you know where she is from? That could explain a lot.


She spent part of her life in Canada, speaking French and lives near the border today (I guess MN, WI, ND, MT). I believe she was/is married to an American, possibly a military vet; no children. She worked as a nurse or nursing assistant or some minor health care position according to her prior posts as Ingried. I believe she lives in a type of assisted-living housing today. She claims she lives in a park has world-wide experience and homes and has traveled the world. I don't believe it all and much is evident in her prior posts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know that. I just let it go bad and hubby gives it to the hens they love it. Not really bad bad, but don't want to brother with it.
> Hubby got his new riding lawn mower, new toy to play with.
> You do know that saying is right.
> The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys. :XD:


You've got that one right Yarnie - dh loves his mower but loves his Deere "gator" even more - don't even want to talk about the toys with bigger engines


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> the heat is getting to me. I don't just mean here, in this village. Getting tired of the attack's on here. So not posting as much.
> 
> Seem it is more fun for them then for us. Don't under stand how they can not find enough to do. they seem to love just to keeping it going. I wish I had spell check on this desk top. Getting sick of dictionary.
> 
> Oh that's right I am not to complain.


Yarnie don't worry about your dictionary here with your D&P family - we don't care about your spelling, we just want to hear what you have to say and that you're here with us


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> It is so sad to read how some here have no compassion for others. I want all of those who read these threads but never post to be assured that such ugly Americans are a minority, a real minority. My Fellow Americans are decent, caring, hard working, struggling people who will always do their best and are always willing to share what ever little they have with others who have less. I am so proud of my Fellow Americans.


And I for one thought you didn't care. Yes we are decent , caring , hard working American and we are struggling people who will do their best and always willing to share what ever little we have with others who have less. I am so glad that you recognizance that and said what you did about us. Also to know how proud you are of us. You little devil you and I thought you were just a mean spitful person. Who had a problem with her mouth in gear before her brain had time to think. You really fooled me. Thanks for the compliment and do wonder what your friends think of what you had to say about them. Not to worry I am sure the others will agree with me the door is alway open to a person with such an open mind as you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are some words of encouragement Yarnie (and all)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She spent part of her life in Canada, speaking French and lives near the border today (I guess MN, WI, ND, MT). I believe she was/is married to an American, possibly a military vet; no children. She worked as a nurse or nursing assistant or some minor health care position according to her prior posts as Ingried. I believe she lives in a type of assisted-living housing today. She claims she lives in a park has world-wide experience and homes and has traveled the world. I don't believe it all and much is evident in her prior posts.


I thought she said she was a pilot? Is she totally a figment of her imagination? If she lives in an assisted living facility, she is probably bored, and she hangs out here to put some normalcy into her life. If she is getting into her later years, you'd think she would be a little more concerned about her after life.

Personally, I don't fear death. I've seen it happen, and the process can be messy. But, I live with the confidence that I will be with Jesus and see the face of God. I trust in his promise. Someday we will be together with Him in paradise. No matter what my sins, he will claim me as his because ever since I gave him my heart He has given me the Holy Spirit to live there. That is the joy in being a Christian.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for posting the video KPG. My parents also experienced life in a communist country and it teaches a hard lesson that too many have forgotten (or maybe never knew).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I just take issue with their personal attacks towards me and their lies regarding things I have said. My parents taught me to stand up to bullies. If one always just walks away then they just move on to someone else. Eventually, somebody has to call them on their lies and bad behavior or they never learn. Apparently, they've never learned.


You were right to call them on their lies and anyone reading would see that they were taking comments out of context and manipulating information. That's common for people who don't have anything of substance to say. You were this week's victim and they've done the same to others in the past. At some point it's not worth giving them a platform anymore


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You would be very surpise how many would come. As your words have nothing to do with this site, why not start a site of your own and call it how to be nasty with out even trying.
> 
> or how about.
> 
> How to lie twist and turn ever other word to get yourself worth for the day.


  :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I have read that there is a place on the Gulf where you get the sweetest scallops on earth. Do you know of this place? Also the shrimp are supposed to be delicious.


bonbf3 said:


> We did love the Gulf. It was beautiful - the colors of sky and sea. The last day we had a fantastic fierce storm! We all enjoyed it - rained like a son-of-a-gun! Tidal pools, huge waves. They took the kids to the movies in the afternoon. Amazing sunset that night. So beautiful - I took pix. Lots of them. Then rain all the way home. The weather couldn't have been better because we had warm sunny days and one very exciting storm. How close are you to the Gulf? Our one daughter is an hour and a half away. Very nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Was it like a wilted lettuce salad with a war/hot dressing? My Mom used to make that salad frequently, and I loved it.


Do you have the recipe? All I know is as kids mom would send us out to pick watercress, and then she would fry bacon and add some vinager. If you do have it could you share it?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you have the recipe? All I know is as kids mom would send us out to pick watercress, and then she would fry bacon and add some vinager. If you do have it could you share it?


That sounds lovely. I'd like to see it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought she said she was a pilot? Is she totally a figment of her imagination? If she lives in an assisted living facility, she is probably bored, and she hangs out here to put some normalcy into her life. If she is getting into her later years, you'd think she would be a little more concerned about her after life.
> 
> Personally, I don't fear death. I've seen it happen, and the process can be messy. But, I live with the confidence that I will be with Jesus and see the face of God. I trust in his promise. Someday we will be together with Him in paradise. No matter what my sins, he will claim me as his because ever since I gave him my heart He has given me the Holy Spirit to live there. That is the joy in being a Christian.


yes yes we know where we will be . :thumbup: Yes we may have to suffer in our death, as Christ did but we know where we are going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohhhhh me!https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10200169649952047&set=vb.440106476051475&type=2&theater


Good for him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh watercress and bacon salad with vinger, mom use to make it and I loved it, but never learned how to make it.


my mom made a hot wilted salad - tore up different types of lettuce, add onions, dill (usually fresh), lightly toss with vinegar or balsamic vinegar. Top with freshly fried diced bacon and include some of the bacon drippings and toss again. It was really good


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It

Cooking Unknowns from the Wild

Cooking Unknowns I didn't Plant From My Garden



knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it! You could title your Cookbook,
> 
> _Cooking Minus the Secret Ingredient_
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like it; gonna try it right now for my chicken salad wrap.
> 
> Here's my plan: chicken, mayo, dried cranberries, perhaps cheese, black pepper wrapped in green leaf. I'll see how it goes! :-D


I like all those types of lettuce. I also like iceberg - such a familiar taste from childhood, especially on BLT.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It
> 
> Cooking Unknowns from the Wild
> 
> Cooking Unknowns I didn't Plant From My Garden


Cooking Blindfolded
Adventures in Cooking
The Guess and By Gosh Cook Book


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now I feel guilty I have gave way. and went off.


I know what you mean. Then every now and then, one will send a reasonable, even nice, post - and I want so much for THAT to be the real person. I always try to respond to those because I hope for the best. Does it work? Time will tell. (I think that a lot these days, that time will tell. I think it usually does - good or bad.)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you have the recipe? All I know is as kids mom would send us out to pick watercress, and then she would fry bacon and add some vinager. If you do have it could you share it?


I am away from my hand-written recipes, but this looks to be it.

Ingredients

4 bacon strips, cut up
1/4 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons water
2 green onions with tops, sliced
2 teaspoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
8 to 10 cups torn leaf lettuce, Room Temperature
1 hard-cooked egg,

How to make it

Fry bacon and drain, reserving bacon fat. (Its quick to just slice some hunks of bacon off the end of the package, then it's already diced.)
Add water, sugar, salt and pepper to drippings and bring to a boil.
Add vinegar (to taste!) and cool mixture slightly.
When ready to serve, pour hot dressing over the lettuce leaves that have been torn into bite sized pieces.
Sprinkle with bacon and toss. (Just be sure that lettuce isn't cold!)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy Huck use to say she was from Germany, and had a hard life because of the war. Husband came over there and married her. Do not know if she became US citizen so will not comment on that story. But she had a collection of dolls, and knitting machine and spins and weaves(mostly storys). Also lived out in the country, with fireplace and at christmas made big meals and lots of Germany food. Her son for some reason stayed away, family diffence I suppose.She was a nurse in the ER and a nurse in plastic surgrey.She wrote many books. I never did know which ones,or what???. She spoke so many languages we could keep up with her. Also she and Lilly posted in French mostly high school French. 
Now of course she is French, but speaks Greek, and French and who knows what else. The story just keeps growing. They the left praise her for her ability to lie, and stir up trouble so that tells you more about them too. Oh and now she is an Artist like Susan was, and Susan was writing a book and has a younger son. They sound a like but don't know as Susan struck me as not having the wear with all . But one never knows. Both she and Lily where removed from KP a while back as they seem to find it fun to go on Love of Lakes site and start nasty comments on there. LOL had a site to tell people about where one could go to help pay for wreaths to put on our military mens graves who gave their lives for this country. They just couldn't control themselves, and went over board putting nasty comments. But now She comes from Canada who knew?? and am sure she speaks French. As the Hacks admits to knowing even Hebrew and Greek and French and English and you name it she knows it. All I know about the two of them I didn't know she was a poilt too. Wow amazing what stories she comes up with. Must be part of her fairly Tale Book.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm laughing at the book titles, especially "You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It". I often find myself starting to cook something and change my mind halfway through, or it kind of "evolves", or the ingredient I absolutely know I have but it's not actually there...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie
I believe it is an attention getting ploy. Much like MIB and perhaps should also be IGNORED until she returns to the reality of sound mind. (still not an organ). Some posts just don't deserve a response.



bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no - I don't mean that at all. I realize that lives have been saved. I meant for the child, in comparison to being able to move around (our car had a big flat space in back), it seems horrible to be squeezed into those. I realize that:
> 
> 1. they are safer
> 2. only the smallest children are squeezed in
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It
> 
> Cooking Unknowns from the Wild
> 
> Cooking Unknowns I didn't Plant From My Garden


Good ones I like them all may be we could just put them all on front cover.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So much wisdom in so few words.



Knit crazy said:


> She'd fail a course in logic. She compares disparate things and begins with an unsustainable premise.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my mom made a hot wilted salad - tore up different types of lettuce, add onions, dill (usually fresh), lightly toss with vinegar or balsamic vinegar. Top with freshly fried diced bacon and include some of the bacon drippings and toss again. It was really good


Oh you and Knit crazy's recipe sound the same as mom's except she used watercress.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm laughing at the book titles, especially "You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It". I often find myself starting to cook something and change my mind halfway through, or it kind of "evolves", or the ingredient I absolutely know I have but it's not actually there...


How about when you are _absolutely positive_ you have all of the ingredients for something only to find you're missing one of the essential ones?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> How about when you are _absolutely positive_ you have all of the ingredients for something only to find you're missing one of the essential ones?


That's the one. Sickening.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am away from my hand-written recipes, but this looks to be it.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Oh thats it thank you I am going to make it. 
Thats it the sugar would not have thought of that until you posted it as it had a sweet sour taste to it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She spent part of her life in Canada, speaking French and lives near the border today (I guess MN, WI, ND, MT). I believe she was/is married to an American, possibly a military vet; no children. She worked as a nurse or nursing assistant or some minor health care position according to her prior posts as Ingried. I believe she lives in a type of assisted-living housing today. She claims she lives in a park has world-wide experience and homes and has traveled the world. I don't believe it all and much is evident in her prior posts.


She may have visited Canada - but I really doubt she grew up in Quebec - neither Quebecois nor English refer to themselves, their nation/province or their history as she did and she became pretty evasive when I called her on it.

Between her 2 personalities she's lived almost everywhere, experienced almost everything and knows everything about anything worth knowing - and she manages to do it all without losing an opportunity for more pompous platitudes and meaningless rhetoric


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She may have visited Canada - but I really doubt she grew up in Quebec - neither Quebecois nor English refer to themselves, their nation/province or their history as she did and she became pretty evasive when I called her on it.
> 
> Between her 2 personalities she's lived almost everywhere, experienced almost everything and knows everything about anything worth knowing - and she manages to do it all without losing an opportunity for more pompous platitudes and meaningless rhetoric


Hmmm...sounds suspiciously like Ingreed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy Huck use to say she was from Germany, and had a hard life because of the war. Husband came over there and married her. Do not know if she became US citizen so will not comment on that story. But she had a collection of dolls, and knitting machine and spins and weaves(mostly storys). Also lived out in the country, with fireplace and at christmas made big meals and lots of Germany food. Her son for some reason stayed away, family diffence I suppose.She was a nurse in the ER and a nurse in plastic surgrey.She wrote many books. I never did know which ones,or what???. She spoke so many languages we could keep up with her. Also she and Lilly posted in French mostly high school French.
> Now of course she is French, but speaks Greek, and French and who knows what else. The story just keeps growing. They the left praise her for her ability to lie, and stir up trouble so that tells you more about them too. Oh and now she is an Artist like Susan was, and Susan was writing a book and has a younger son. They sound a like but don't know as Susan struck me as not having the wear with all . But one never knows. Both she and Lily where removed from KP a while back as they seem to find it fun to go on Love of Lakes site and start nasty comments on there. LOL had a site to tell people about where one could go to help pay for wreaths to put on our military mens graves who gave their lives for this country. They just couldn't control themselves, and went over board putting nasty comments. But now She comes from Canada who knew?? and am sure she speaks French. As the Hacks admits to knowing even Hebrew and Greek and French and English and you name it she knows it. All I know about the two of them I didn't know she was a poilt too. Wow amazing what stories she comes up with. Must be part of her fairly Tale Book.


theyarnlady
your brain is a real mystery.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> And I for one thought you didn't care. Yes we are decent , caring , hard working American and we are struggling people who will do their best and always willing to share what ever little we have with others who have less. I am so glad that you recognizance that and said what you did about us. Also to know how proud you are of us. You little devil you and I thought you were just a mean spitful person. Who had a problem with her mouth in gear before her brain had time to think. You really fooled me. Thanks for the compliment and do wonder what your friends think of what you had to say about them. Not to worry I am sure the others will agree with me the door is alway open to a person with such an open mind as you.


Love you Yarnie


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree - Repeal and start over. Don't fix what isn't broken. Develop what is necessary and only what relates to healthcare. And then you'd have AFFORDABLE healthcare. And all parties (Unions, Nancy Pelosi's district, senators, representatives, and everyone else who has been excused from ocare) will participate. And no one size fits all single payer system.


bonbf3 said:


> I hope we do it. I agree - repeal.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No Bonnie. She doesn't make you look anyway. She would need credibility to do that.



thumper5316 said:


> That's how huck operates. Deliberate and unwarranted in any way that makes you look bad. Huck is a disgusting person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I have read that there is a place on the Gulf where you get the sweetest scallops on earth. Do you know of this place? Also the shrimp are supposed to be delicious.


When I worked in the oil industry I spent a week a month for about 8 months in The Hague, Netherlands. That is where I had the most wonderful king prawns ever, fresh from the North Sea


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> your brain is a real mystery.


Thank you I may have to donate it to sciene .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When I worked in the oil industry I spent a week a month for about 8 months in The Hague, Netherlands. That is where I had the most wonderful king prawns ever, fresh from the North Sea


Oh that sounds so good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thats it thank you I am going to make it.
> Thats it the sugar would not have thought of that until you posted it as it had a sweet sour taste to it.


That's the one I was just looking for in my recipes. My daddy used to make it with his fresh lettuce. Oh yeah! I knew it had sugar in it. That and the fried bacon grease is what makes it so good!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It
> 
> Cooking Unknowns from the Wild
> 
> Cooking Unknowns I didn't Plant From My Garden


Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The American Council of the Blind's online radio channel has a show called "Cooking in the Dark". I'm pretty sure I do that sometimes.


thumper5316 said:


> Cooking Blindfolded
> Adventures in Cooking
> The Guess and By Gosh Cook Book


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> How about when you are _absolutely positive_ you have all of the ingredients for something only to find you're missing one of the essential ones?


Oh I love that one laughing is so good for the soul. You are good lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love you Yarnie


Me too Yarnie. Very much. :thumbup: XXXX


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It
> 
> Cooking Unknowns from the Wild
> 
> Cooking Unknowns I didn't Plant From My Garden


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Hmmm...sounds suspiciously like Ingreed.


So basically all we know about her is that she is a big liar. Liars can't be trusted, and her memory must be bad too. She can't seem to keep her stories straight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm laughing at the book titles, especially "You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It". I often find myself starting to cook something and change my mind halfway through, or it kind of "evolves", or the ingredient I absolutely know I have but it's not actually there...


I think I used that cookbook tonight.  :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


Oh yes but we really do have to come up with recipes too. Would not look good with beautiful cover with many names . Lovely pictures of pool party. But no I didn't forget that ingredient too. on only one page. :XD: :XD:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KPG Try this.
2 English cukes slice at an angle on mandolin 
Red onion to taste slice on mandolin
Toss with:
1 T mirin
1 T rice wine vinegar
1 t sugar
1/2 c canola or sesame oil
s&p to taste. Can add some wasabi powder 1 1/2t


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am away from my hand-written recipes, but this looks to be it.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


I never heard of these wilted salads. I like the sound of this one and will try it - Thanks!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

You should get a kick out of this:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


   :-D :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Hmmm...sounds suspiciously like Ingreed.


no, Huckleberry _is_ Ingried.

I forgot, she has every dictionary ever written and also wrote one or two herself.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> no, Huckleberry _is_ Ingried.
> 
> I forgot, she has every dictionary ever written and also wrote one or two herself.


So, do you think MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect season for that. Will give it a try. Thanks.


thumper5316 said:


> Try this one. I made it last night and it was delicious. I used frozen corn rinsed in cold water and drained in place of the grilled corn.
> 
> Summer Corn Salad with Asparagus
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You should get a kick out of this:


Oh goodness am laughing so hard may have to get out the depends on that one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So basically all we know about her is that she is a big liar. Liars can't be trusted, and her memory must be bad too. She can't seem to keep her stories straight.


Never has been able to remember or lie well. I corrected her all the time on Smoking. Got tired of doing so. She has no comprehension of anything she reads and/or intentionally twists other's words seemingly to support her side.

She'll ask for support and proof of everything another posts and has yet to prove out anything of substance she may have posted (which is not often).

I'd feel sorry for her if she wasn't so abrasive and annoying and into responding to nearly every post ever written. She posts only to agree if by a Dem or disagree if by a Conserv. She hardly posts things able to debate or learn from.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So, do you think MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul?


Forgot the dictonary gee why didn't she ever offer me one.

Settle soul is a bedlam all onto herself.

Gee Know I am doing what I said I didn't want to again. Sorry folks just caught up in the moment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Try this.
> 2 English cukes slice at an angle on mandolin
> Red onion to taste slice on mandolin
> Toss with:
> ...


First off, I have only a violin, no mandolin. Secondly I have no idea what mirin is. Thirdly, I'm not able to eat sesame seeds nor care for oils. Fourthly I love wasabi but cannot cook spicy foods for my family.

Fifthy, I'm coming to dinner at your table anyway so why bother doing my own cooking?

This recipe should go into the cookbook!

8:00 PM correct?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Artisan Romaine from Costco keep for two weeks or more (I eat them by then) unwashed until use, in the original plastic bag in my crisper. These are smaller and so wonderful. Anyone who likes romaine will be a convert. They are smaller and very, very compact. Have yet to see them anywhere but Costco's. All vegs deteriorate quicker if contain water on their surfaces.



bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of romaine lettuce (a few posts back), if I buy bagged, it doesn't last. A while ago, I bought some, washed it, tore it for salad, then used my salad spinner to get the water out. I spun it at least five times. Stored it in fridge. I'd used most of it, then left it in fridge and forgot for a week. When went back - about two weeks after I'd washed it, the romaine was as crisp as brand new!
> 
> I love it but found it didn't keep well. I'll use the salad spinner from now on.
> 
> I stumbled on this by mistake and thought I'd pass it along. Knowing you ladies, you probably all have heard of this before.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You should get a kick out of this:


Thank you for the laugh. That is great! Made my day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You should get a kick out of this:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So, do you think MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul?


Absolutely, she has repeatedly admitted same on Smoking.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot the dictonary gee why didn't she ever offer me one.
> 
> Settle soul is a bedlam all onto herself.
> 
> Gee Know I am doing what I said I didn't want to again. Sorry folks just caught up in the moment.


MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul. I checked her posts. Same profiles, same history. What a sad individual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Forgot the dictonary gee why didn't she ever offer me one.
> 
> Settle soul is a bedlam all onto herself.
> 
> Gee Know I am doing what I said I didn't want to again. Sorry folks just caught up in the moment.


No, you're fine. We to not post to them directly. We can always communicate to each other. When interrupted by evil, we'll use the opportunity to teach from the Bible if appropriate and we feel the calling.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Large tea towels work well also for buttercrunch (?) lettuce and red oakleaf. Unwashed until use.


Knit crazy said:


> I rinse (not tear) leaves. Wrap leaves in paper towels, but don't wrap in plastic, and store it in the vegetable in. The paper towels absorb the rinse water left on the leaves, but protect the lettuce.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Artisan Romaine from Costco keep for two weeks or more (I eat them by then) unwashed until use, in the original plastic bag in my crisper. These are smaller and so wonderful. Anyone who likes romaine will be a convert. They are smaller and very, very compact. Have yet to see them anywhere but Costco's. All vegs deteriorate quicker if contain water on their surfaces.


They sound like what we call Little Gem lettuce. They're lovely. I store them by filling the plastic bag with water then emptying it out and sealing the bag. It's strange that we do the opposite and they both seem to work.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

In my pond. It comes up every year and is best in the winter. Love it. Very good with shrimp.


Lukelucy said:


> I wanted to grow watercress this year, but did not. Couldn't find seeds and was too late for ordering. How do you grow watercress?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Go back to your Rav group and post there as you wish. Your friends are looking for you, and they are not here.


 :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's the one I was just looking for in my recipes. My daddy used to make it with his fresh lettuce. Oh yeah! I knew it had sugar in it. That and the fried bacon grease is what makes it so good!


Oh we both are lucky then we have a nice person who shared it with us.

I just hope I don't leave something out when I make it. :roll: :roll: :roll:  :shock: :?:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

MIB......Pleazzzzzzzeee Take This Advice.


knitpresentgifts said:


> The fact you started your own group on Rav to avoid speaking with us in this thread. The fact that you started a group so you can ban us from posting amongst those of your membership to keep both groups separated from each other.
> 
> The fact we agree and liked your idea.
> 
> ...


 :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: GO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Try this.
> 2 English cukes slice at an angle on mandolin
> Red onion to taste slice on mandolin
> Toss with:
> ...


Oh that sounds so good, summer and so many lovely salads to try. Isn't Wasabi powder spicy can I just leave it out or will it not taste the same.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


Oh you I am laughing gagging I feel is o.k. just so we do not have to call the emt's to take them to the hospital.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


Here are several ladies posing in their finery. They were interrupted whilst heading for the floating bar in the pool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I thought she said she was a pilot? Is she totally a figment of her imagination? If she lives in an assisted living facility, she is probably bored, and she hangs out here to put some normalcy into her life. If she is getting into her later years, you'd think she would be a little more concerned about her after life.
> 
> Personally, I don't fear death. I've seen it happen, and the process can be messy. But, I live with the confidence that I will be with Jesus and see the face of God. I trust in his promise. Someday we will be together with Him in paradise. No matter what my sins, he will claim me as his because ever since I gave him my heart He has given me the Holy Spirit to live there. That is the joy in being a Christian.


That was beautifully expressed, Knit Crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I have read that there is a place on the Gulf where you get the sweetest scallops on earth. Do you know of this place? Also the shrimp are supposed to be delicious.


Had shrimp - loved it. We didn't have scallops - bet they're good, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It
> 
> Cooking Unknowns from the Wild
> 
> Cooking Unknowns I didn't Plant From My Garden


Your titles are great - I like the first one best.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Cooking Blindfolded
> Adventures in Cooking
> The Guess and By Gosh Cook Book


For senior citizens, how about:

The "What the Heck was I Cooking" Cookbook.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm laughing at the book titles, especially "You'll Know What You're Cooking After You Cook It". I often find myself starting to cook something and change my mind halfway through, or it kind of "evolves", or the ingredient I absolutely know I have but it's not actually there...


For the politicians,

The "You Have to Cook it to Find Out What's In It" Cookbook.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie
> I believe it is an attention getting ploy. Much like MIB and perhaps should also be IGNORED until she returns to the reality of sound mind. (still not an organ). Some posts just don't deserve a response.


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good ones I like them all may be we could just put them all on front cover.


Or make them chapter titles?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> How about when you are _absolutely positive_ you have all of the ingredients for something only to find you're missing one of the essential ones?


Or you drop the last egg on the floor?

The "When Disaster Strikes" Cookbook?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Hmmm...sounds suspiciously like Ingreed.


Yep.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> For senior citizens, how about:
> 
> The "What the Heck was I Cooking" Cookbook.


Or perhaps, "I Was Cooking?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> your brain is a real mystery.


I agree, Yarnie and Huckleberry. I don't know how you remembered all that!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Or you drop the last egg on the floor?
> 
> The "When Disaster Strikes" Cookbook?


ROTFLOL!! Very good one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you I may have to donate it to sciene .


Don't donate - ask for payment in advance for that treasure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> For senior citizens, how about:
> 
> The "What the Heck was I Cooking" Cookbook.


I like this one!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The American Council of the Blind's online radio channel has a show called "Cooking in the Dark". I'm pretty sure I do that sometimes.


Me, too! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too Yarnie. Very much. :thumbup: XXXX


I'll third that. One of the many reasons Yarnie is so lovable is that she's so genuine. The real deal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Try this.
> 2 English cukes slice at an angle on mandolin
> Red onion to taste slice on mandolin
> Toss with:
> ...


If I eat this, will I be able to play the mandolin?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> KPG Try this.
> 2 English cukes slice at an angle on mandolin
> Red onion to taste slice on mandolin
> Toss with:
> ...


Or dance the wasabi? Oh - that's the watusi - never mind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So, do you think MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul?


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


>


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for the laugh. That is great! Made my day.


 .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are several ladies posing in their finery. They were interrupted whilst heading for the floating bar in the pool.


I would kill for one of those bathing caps!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Or perhaps, "I Was Cooking?"


 :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Could it be a wilted salad?

Cook 4 slices of bacon in skillet until crisp. Remove bacon and reserve drippings in pan. Add 1/2 c sugar, 1 c water and 1/4 c vinegar to drippings. Stir in 1 egg, 1T cornstarch and salt TT. Cook over med heat until thickened and pour over greens and onions. Greens can be your choice of watercress, lettuce, dandelion, etc.. Serve immediately.



theyarnlady said:


> Do you have the recipe? All I know is as kids mom would send us out to pick watercress, and then she would fry bacon and add some vinager. If you do have it could you share it?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And now you know the rest of the story............ I rather enjoyed her posts buuuuuuuuttttttt........she lost my respect when she INSISTED the "MIND WAS AN ORGAN."



theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy Huck use to say she was from Germany, and had a hard life because of the war. Husband came over there and married her. Do not know if she became US citizen so will not comment on that story. But she had a collection of dolls, and knitting machine and spins and weaves(mostly storys). Also lived out in the country, with fireplace and at christmas made big meals and lots of Germany food. Her son for some reason stayed away, family diffence I suppose.She was a nurse in the ER and a nurse in plastic surgrey.She wrote many books. I never did know which ones,or what???. She spoke so many languages we could keep up with her. Also she and Lilly posted in French mostly high school French.
> Now of course she is French, but speaks Greek, and French and who knows what else. The story just keeps growing. They the left praise her for her ability to lie, and stir up trouble so that tells you more about them too. Oh and now she is an Artist like Susan was, and Susan was writing a book and has a younger son. They sound a like but don't know as Susan struck me as not having the wear with all . But one never knows. Both she and Lily where removed from KP a while back as they seem to find it fun to go on Love of Lakes site and start nasty comments on there. LOL had a site to tell people about where one could go to help pay for wreaths to put on our military mens graves who gave their lives for this country. They just couldn't control themselves, and went over board putting nasty comments. But now She comes from Canada who knew?? and am sure she speaks French. As the Hacks admits to knowing even Hebrew and Greek and French and English and you name it she knows it. All I know about the two of them I didn't know she was a poilt too. Wow amazing what stories she comes up with. Must be part of her fairly Tale Book.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> In my pond. It comes up every year and is best in the winter. Love it. Very good with shrimp.


Where do you plant it? What kind of conditions?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You're very funny. I don't think you'd like this recipe.

Cocktails at 7pm. Is there anything else I should know about your food preferences.?



knitpresentgifts said:


> First off, I have only a violin, no mandolin. Secondly I have no idea what mirin is. Thirdly, I'm not able to eat sesame seeds nor care for oils. Fourthly I love wasabi but cannot cook spicy foods for my family.
> 
> Fifthy, I'm coming to dinner at your table anyway so why bother doing my own cooking?
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You can leave it out. That is not enough to make it very spicy. Just interesting.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so good, summer and so many lovely salads to try. Isn't Wasabi powder spicy can I just leave it out or will it not taste the same.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Remind you of anything????? It's my favorite.


bonbf3 said:


> Your titles are great - I like the first one best.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YES. Has happened.


bonbf3 said:


> For senior citizens, how about:
> 
> The "What the Heck was I Cooking" Cookbook.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You said it so much closer to its counterpart. I was afraid of being accused of plagiarizing.


bonbf3 said:


> For the politicians,
> 
> The "You Have to Cook it to Find Out What's In It" Cookbook.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You're very funny. I don't think you'd like this recipe.
> 
> Cocktails at 7pm. Is there anything else I should know about your food preferences.?


I prefer the blue cheese stuffed olives in my vodka martini.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

No, but you'll be able to dance the polka.



bonbf3 said:


> If I eat this, will I be able to play the mandolin?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Try this one. I made it last night and it was delicious. I used frozen corn rinsed in cold water and drained in place of the grilled corn.
> 
> Summer Corn Salad with Asparagus
> 
> ...


Sounds good will have to try it as love corn.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Could it be a wilted salad?
> 
> Cook 4 slices of bacon in skillet until crisp. Remove bacon and reserve drippings in pan. Add 1/2 c sugar, 1 c water and 1/4 c vinegar to drippings. Stir in 1 egg, 1T cornstarch and salt TT. Cook over med heat until thickened and pour over greens and onions. Greens can be your choice of watercress, lettuce, dandelion, etc.. Serve immediately.


Yum, sounds good. Watercress was my mom's favorite green as she loved it raw. We did not eat dandelion though we she said it was a yard weed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie this is for you! https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=494139003997449&set=a.160658134012206.38601.135612266516793&type=1&theater Wish I knew how to copy the pic.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My first watercress I rooted (bought some in super market and just put it in water which I kept changing) and planted on the edge of a stream with running water. My present watercress I brought plants from the first and planted them along the side of a two level pond with recirculating water. It also just floats and grows. Very easy to grow and great rewards once established with no effort. It does spread so you need to keep it under control if limited pond space as I have now. Need some place for my lotus and water lilies. Best in winter/ cold months. I have never grown it from seeds. Have sprouted cress seeds in doors in a container for that purpose.


Lukelucy said:


> Where do you plant it? What kind of conditions?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie this is for you! https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=494139003997449&set=a.160658134012206.38601.135612266516793&type=1&theater Wish I knew how to copy the pic.


Thanks for being such a good lady and sharing. Love ya.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting , but I am a purist when it comes to a martini. Swirl some dry vermouth in the glass and empty then pour Beefeaters which is always in the frig into the glass and add a twist of lemon. Geez wish you were here. I have all your ingredients and am up to trying new things. What vodka do you prefer?


thumper5316 said:


> I prefer the blue cheese stuffed olives in my vodka martini.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie this is for you! https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=494139003997449&set=a.160658134012206.38601.135612266516793&type=1&theater Wish I knew how to copy the pic.


Loved CB - perfect for Yarnie (and you). Here's the pic


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for being such a good lady and sharing. Love ya.


Love you too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved CB - perfect for Yarnie (and you). Here's the pic


Thanks Kitty! I have tried to copy and paste but always fail. Thanks for being there for me! :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Loverly.



west coast kitty said:


> Loved CB - perfect for Yarnie (and you). Here's the pic


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here are several ladies posing in their finery. They were interrupted whilst heading for the floating bar in the pool.


Oh, I know where we can buy these swim caps! I have one in black!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Loverly.


Yarnie needed to hear that but it applies to all of us on FF . IMHO :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved CB - perfect for Yarnie (and you). Here's the pic


Oh you I love it must take it to heart and remember that. You are a sweet one lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You said it so much closer to its counterpart. I was afraid of being accused of plagiarizing.


Guilty. Uh-oh - the IRS is knocking at my door! They're running obamacare, you know. Let's hope I get a jury of MY peers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I know where we can buy these swim caps! I have one in black!


Oh Janie do you not remember how they stuck to your head and how they snap you when you took them off. and then you ended up with hat hair, flat on one side mess up on the other. What a group picture that will make. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> No, but you'll be able to dance the polka.


Well - that'll be good for a laugh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie this is for you! https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=494139003997449&set=a.160658134012206.38601.135612266516793&type=1&theater Wish I knew how to copy the pic.


That's sweet - and a good philosophy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I know where we can buy these swim caps! I have one in black!


Yay!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie needed to hear that but it applies to all of us on FF . IMHO :-D


 Sisters! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sisters! :thumbup:


Yes we are!   :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie do you not remember how they stuck to your head and how they snap you when you took them off. and then you ended up with hat hair, flat on one side mess up on the other. What a group picture that will make. :lol: :lol:


That's okay. We're going retro - we can all sleep in pink rollers that night. We're not sleeping anyway - remember? Slumber Party - no sleep, lots of talk, painting fingernails and toenails, piercing ears, listening to 45s, and play "truth or dare." (Never really played it - way after my time - my daughter played it!) :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of games in the old days, anybody remember "Spin the Bottle" and "Post Office?" Of course, we'd need boys for that, and they are NOT INVITED! (Husbands are picky that way.) We were so naughty back in the good old days!

Remember trying to decide whether or not to kiss on the first date? What a laugh - now they want to decide whose room to go to on the first date!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie do you not remember how they stuck to your head and how they snap you when you took them off. and then you ended up with hat hair, flat on one side mess up on the other. What a group picture that will make. :lol: :lol:


No,no no. I don't want to wear a rubber hat. I remember when we had to wear them. They hurt! Remember Bonnie is bringing the brush curlers. I will have orange juice cans for long hair. We are having a slumber party after the pool party . So we can do hair and facials . NO SWIMMING HATS! :XD: Ha You wrote the same as me. Jinx You owe me a coke!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You should get a kick out of this:


That is too cute!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No,no no. I don't want to wear a rubber hat. I remember when we had to wear them. They hurt! Remember Bonnie is bringing the brush curlers. I will have orange juice cans for long hair. We are having a slumber party after the pool party . So we can do hair and facials . NO SWIMMING HATS! :XD: Ha You wrote the same as me. Jinx You owe me a coke!


Oh but we will have all the Rootbeer floats, now will have to bring Coke too. Suppose you will want it in the old Coke bottle too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but we will have all the Rootbeer floats, now will have to bring Coke too. Suppose you will want it in the old Coke bottle too.


Yes, we were 'green' back in the day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That is too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Computer would not connect to Internet from Sat until today so have lots of reading to catch up on. I'll post my favorite salad, yum!

Broccoli Slaw Salad

1 bunch of green onions (8-10) sliced
1 bag of broccoli slaw
1 pkg of chicken flavored Raman noodles

3 tablespoons vinegar
1/3 cup of sugar
1/2 cup of oil. (I have cut oil to 1/3 cup)

4 ozs pecans

Toast pecans in 350 degree oven for 5 minutes.

Mix vinegar, sugar, oil & chicken flavored pkg from noodles, in a bowl, mix together, add B. slaw mix & onions.

Break up Raman noodles & put them in bowl, add pecans. Stir well.

Stir, cover & refrigerate several hours & stir well before serving.

Yum!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit Crazy wrote:

You should get a kick out of this:

I don't get it? A kick out of what? I don't get a kick out of "colon" - especially since my appt for the dreaded scopy is coming up in a few months!

Did you have a joke up there? A picture? Am I always this nosey? Curiosity killed the cat. I'm doomed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, we were 'green' back in the day.


We were - in so many ways!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Computer would not connect to Internet from Sat until today so have lots of reading to catch up on. I'll post my favorite salad, yum!


Oh - there is so much to read! I hope you don't get eye-strain, Janie. You may need a pot of coffee instead of a cup!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but we will have all the Rootbeer floats, now will have to bring Coke too. Suppose you will want it in the old Coke bottle too.


Oh, yes, I'll bring the peanuts for the cokes! Yum! I still can remember the taste.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I like this one!


The "Guess What I Made" Cookbook

or the "Recipe & Memory Lost" Cookbook

or the "What is That" Cookbook

or the "Does This Make Me Look Fat?" Cookbook

or "What Have I Done?" Cookbook

or "What Is That?" Cookbook


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> For the politicians,
> 
> The "You Have to Cook it to Find Out What's In It" Cookbook.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> And now you know the rest of the story............ I rather enjoyed her posts buuuuuuuuttttttt........she lost my respect when she INSISTED the "MIND WAS AN ORGAN."


I think I stand corrected by Yarnie. Huck's husband is a Vet pilot, she a German, a nurse or research admin in pharm clinical trials and has a son.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=494139003997449&set=a.160658134012206.38601.135612266516793&type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You're very funny. I don't think you'd like this recipe.
> 
> Cocktails at 7pm. Is there anything else I should know about your food preferences.?


I was raised to not be a fussy eater. I eat what is put in front of me. Doesn't mean I like it, but I'd eat it just the same. I have family members who are slightly fussy, so try to please them if I'm the cook.

Because you asked, I'm allergic to walnuts and cannot digest sesame seeds or their oil, don't like liver, lima beans or boiled peanuts, have difficult digesting raw peppers (but love them) or raw meats. Like spicy but usually cannot tolerate much heat.

Other than those things, I'll try anything once I think! Regret to this day, when faced with a Durian, didn't try it. How sad is that; being afraid of a fruit? :shock:

Love cocktails - will try any you mix up :-o


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved CB - perfect for Yarnie (and you). Here's the pic


Love Snoopy and this image.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of games in the old days, anybody remember "Spin the Bottle" and "Post Office?" Of course, we'd need boys for that, and they are NOT INVITED! (Husbands are picky that way.) We were so naughty back in the good old days!
> 
> Remember trying to decide whether or not to kiss on the first date? What a laugh - now they want to decide whose room to go to on the first date!


No decisions for me about kissing: I simply told my date to slow down (no need to stop) once approaching my home. Then I assumed the tuck and roll position and eased myself out of the car onto the sidewalk or yard. No awkward moments; only bruises.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I stand corrected by Yarnie. Huck's husband is a Vet pilot, she a German, a nurse or research admin in pharm clinical trials and has a son.


 S & O seems to have crossed over to another dimension into the Twilight Zone. People who have been extremely rude, sometimes cruel, calling names, distorting and manipulating posts now claim they are being picked on. Too many examples of hypocrisy to list. Yarnie is just their most recent victim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You're very funny. I don't think you'd like this recipe.
> 
> Cocktails at 7pm. Is there anything else I should know about your food preferences.?


How about cocktails at 5:00?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> How about cocktails at 5:00?


I realize it's 5:00 somewhere but maybe you only want to start drinking earlier?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I realize it's 5:00 somewhere but maybe you only want to start drinking earlier?


KPG,

No, I just go to bed early.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I stand corrected by Yarnie. Huck's husband is a Vet pilot, she a German, a nurse or research admin in pharm clinical trials and has a son.


I do know that Huck told me she was a pilot. Just a few weeks ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I was raised to not be a fussy eater. I eat what is put in front of me. Doesn't mean I like it, but I'd eat it just the same. I have family members who are slightly fussy, so try to please them if I'm the cook.
> 
> Because you asked, I'm allergic to walnuts and cannot digest sesame seeds or their oil, don't like liver, lima beans or boiled peanuts, have difficult digesting raw peppers (but love them) or raw meats. Like spicy but usually cannot tolerate much heat.
> 
> ...


I don't like alcohol - am goofy enough without it - tastes like medicine to me - makes my arms ache (!) and puts me to sleep - but I do like to carry a glass of wine when there are mirrors around. It makes me look sooooo glamorous!

 :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do know that Huck told me she was a pilot. Just a few weeks ago.


Who knows what to believe with that one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, Lukelucy - I see you're online, too. Having coffee? Nice way to start the day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Lukelucy - I see you're online, too. Having coffee? Nice way to start the day.


Hi Bonbf,

Yup. Just finished my coffee. Am thinking about getting at the slugs in my garden. I am feeling very lazy today.

How are you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't like alcohol - am goofy enough without it - tastes like medicine to me - makes my arms ache (!) and puts me to sleep - but I do like to carry a glass of wine when there are mirrors around. It makes me look sooooo glamorous!
> 
> :wink:


You're are so funny! I sure hope you hold out your pinky when flitting around the social scene amongst the mirrors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:



> Who knows what to believe with that one.


I do - hardly anything!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The "Guess What I Made" Cookbook
> 
> or the "Recipe & Memory Lost" Cookbook
> 
> ...


Oh they are to funny WCK told you the cover would be full we may need more than one cover for this, maybe thats good we only have to come up with a couple of recipe to prove we don't know what we are making.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I stand corrected by Yarnie. Huck's husband is a Vet pilot, she a German, a nurse or research admin in pharm clinical trials and has a son.


and so much more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No decisions for me about kissing: I simply told my date to slow down (no need to stop) once approaching my home. Then I assumed the tuck and roll position and eased myself out of the car onto the sidewalk or yard. No awkward moments; only bruises.


Oh I can just see that in my minds eye to funny did you do it often?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do - hardly anything!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> S & O seems to have crossed over to another dimension into the Twilight Zone. People who have been extremely rude, sometimes cruel, calling names, distorting and manipulating posts now claim they are being picked on. Too many examples of hypocrisy to list. Yarnie is just their most recent victim.


We have all been their victims but notice that they like to do it on one at a time, then dig in their heels with nasty cracks and make fun of one. They are only good in a group when it is one alone they back off. Thumper is the lastest, she is just to smart for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


and anything I hardly do


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have all been their victims but notice that they like to do it on one at a time, then dig in their heels with nasty cracks and make fun of one. They are only good in a group when it is one alone they back off. Thumper is the lastest, she is just to smart for them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie like you been a long while back since even having wine. But not as graces as you thumb hangs down as I instantly fall asleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

But we must have cocktails for those who can handle it. You and I can have shirley Temples hows that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they are to funny WCK told you the cover would be full we may need more than one cover for this, maybe thats good we only have to come up with a couple of recipe to prove we don't know what we are making.  :lol: :lol:


That's it! Perfect ....

Title: _We Don't Know What We Are Making_ cookbook


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can just see that in my minds eye to funny did you do it often?


I invented the "Tuck 'n Roll"!

blushingly : I had a lot of dates .....


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Knit Crazy wrote:
> 
> You should get a kick out of this:
> 
> ...


There was a picture taken with an iPhone in Thousand Oaks. CA of a van with the following on the back:

The L.A. Zoo has an African Lion. The White House has a lying African.

I have a good friend who lives in Nashville, TN, who forwarded it to me. She dislikes BO as much as I do. She's my RN friend who sent me an audio clip about 18 months ago of a neurosurgeon reporting on the outcome of his invitation to participate on one of the Death Panel discussions for Obamacare. They plan to make age a qualifier for surgical intervention in the case of a leak in the brain fluids. He fixes these regularly now, but that surgery will not be covered under Obamacare if you are over 70. They will just give you pain meds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> S & O seems to have crossed over to another dimension into the Twilight Zone. People who have been extremely rude, sometimes cruel, calling names, distorting and manipulating posts now claim they are being picked on. Too many examples of hypocrisy to list. Yarnie is just their most recent victim.


If you notice they are a pack . They single out the weakest of the moment. Then go after us like a pack of wild dogs of Africa . They bite at the tail and try to drag you down so they can eat you up. They have done it to us all of us one at a time. I will not respond to hate anymore. I love my girls and that is who I will be talking to. I don't have to be abused. They don't make me feel bad. In fact they make me feel better because I know I am not like them. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> There was a picture taken with an iPhone in Thousand Oaks. CA of a van with the following on the back:
> 
> The L.A. Zoo has an African Lion. The White House has a lying African.
> 
> I have a good friend who lives in Nashville, TN, who forwarded it to me. She dislikes BO as much as I do. She's my RN friend who sent me an audio clip about 18 months ago of a neurosurgeon reporting on the outcome of his invitation to participate on one of the Death Panel discussions for Obamacare. They plan to make age a qualifier for surgical intervention in the case of a leak in the brain fluids. He fixes these regularly now, but that surgery will not be covered under Obamacare if you are over 70. They will just give you pain meds.


oh but the left will tell you you don't know what you are talking about and then ask you have you read the whole bill, and then it will be show me where you got your facts. As I see it they have never read beyond the first pages, and you can't be right and that Doctor what does he know, probably a rightie and a raciest. think I have covered it all for them so they won't have to bother to post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you notice they are a pack . They single out the weakest of the moment. Then go after us like a pack of wild dogs of Africa . They bite at the tail and try to drag you down so they can eat you up. They have done it to us all of us one at a time. I will not respond to hate anymore. I love my girls and that is who I will be talking to. I don't have to be abused. They don't make me feel bad. In fact they make me feel better because I know I am not like them. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam was SeattleSoul. I changed my username for the fun of it, and repeatedly posted that I had done so. You don't need to guess about that. That should give you more time to guess about those who have changed usernames without shouting all over the place about it.


Knit crazy said:


> So, do you think MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and so much more.


I almost never read or post on this thread, but I don't think posting personal information whether it's true or made to look true is appropriate or kind, and I know some of you would not approve if you were the subject. YarnLady, I'm very surprised you would do this. And this goes for all.
Just my opinion, which I know many of you don't value.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> oh but the left will tell you you don't know what you are talking about and then ask you have you read the whole bill, and then it will be show me where you got your facts. As I see it they have never read beyond the first pages, and you can't be right and that Doctor what does he know, probably a rightie and a raciest. think I have covered it all for them so they won't have to bother to post.


Yarnie, you forgot to state the doctor is evil and rich! There, now you're covered.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you notice they are a pack . They single out the weakest of the moment. Then go after us like a pack of wild dogs of Africa . They bite at the tail and try to drag you down so they can eat you up. They have done it to us all of us one at a time. I will not respond to hate anymore. I love my girls and that is who I will be talking to. I don't have to be abused. They don't make me feel bad. In fact they make me feel better because I know I am not like them. :XD:


I want to grow up to be like you :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, I'm not starting a campaign to correct everybody's spelliing since mine is getting pretty weird, but "wear with all" is a single word spelled "wherewithal". Seriously, it's a useful word and I think you'd like to spell it correctly to be sure everyone understands you a little better.


theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy Huck use to say she was from Germany, and had a hard life because of the war. Husband came over there and married her. Do not know if she became US citizen so will not comment on that story. But she had a collection of dolls, and knitting machine and spins and weaves(mostly storys). Also lived out in the country, with fireplace and at christmas made big meals and lots of Germany food. Her son for some reason stayed away, family diffence I suppose.She was a nurse in the ER and a nurse in plastic surgrey.She wrote many books. I never did know which ones,or what???. She spoke so many languages we could keep up with her. Also she and Lilly posted in French mostly high school French.
> Now of course she is French, but speaks Greek, and French and who knows what else. The story just keeps growing. They the left praise her for her ability to lie, and stir up trouble so that tells you more about them too. Oh and now she is an Artist like Susan was, and Susan was writing a book and has a younger son. They sound a like but don't know as Susan struck me as not having the wear with all . But one never knows. Both she and Lily where removed from KP a while back as they seem to find it fun to go on Love of Lakes site and start nasty comments on there. LOL had a site to tell people about where one could go to help pay for wreaths to put on our military mens graves who gave their lives for this country. They just couldn't control themselves, and went over board putting nasty comments. But now She comes from Canada who knew?? and am sure she speaks French. As the Hacks admits to knowing even Hebrew and Greek and French and English and you name it she knows it. All I know about the two of them I didn't know she was a poilt too. Wow amazing what stories she comes up with. Must be part of her fairly Tale Book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yarnie, I'm not starting a campaign to correct everybody's spelliing since mine is getting pretty weird, but "wear with all" is a single word spelled "wherewithal". Seriously, it's a useful word and I think you'd like to spell it correctly to be sure everyone understands you a little better.


nope


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, soooo much to read & so little time! Looks as if the trolls are still hateful!

People on the right, are always right! Love to you gals!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh they are to funny WCK told you the cover would be full we may need more than one cover for this, maybe thats good we only have to come up with a couple of recipe to prove we don't know what we are making.  :lol: :lol:


We could always list just the things in the recipe without the amounts or directions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I want to grow up to be like you :thumbup:


 Oh you!

 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I almost never read or post on this thread, but I don't think posting personal information whether it's true or made to look true is appropriate or kind, and I know some of you would not approve if you were the subject. YarnLady, I'm very surprised you would do this. And this goes for all.
> Just my opinion, which I know many of you don't value.


I only printed what this lady has said about herself on line, and nothing of what she has said in private,there is the diffence. As your friends have seen fit to post what I have said remember Susan and How about the post from Rav. Yes I usual agree with you but not this time. Plus the threat of reporting me, and making fun of spelling and illness. Funny how that works isn't it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope


Yarnie I don't want you to change a thing. Love you just the way you are.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I only printed what this lady has said about herself on line, and nothing of what she has said in private,there is the diffence. As your friends have seen fit to post what I have said remember Susan and How about the post from Rav. Yes I usual agree with you but not this time. Plus the threat of reporting me, and making fun of spelling and illness. Funny how that works isn't it.


As CB and you both know a person can be responsible only for him/herself and his/her actions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Bonbf,
> 
> Yup. Just finished my coffee. Am thinking about getting at the slugs in my garden. I am feeling very lazy today.
> 
> How are you?


Just raced to get the house ready for my granddaughter coming then walked 30 min. I thought she (gd)might be drowsy after dental work - she's 8 and finds it very traumatic so they were going to "sedate" her. Three fillings and one pull - needs lot of orthodontic work. Poor kid. Her mom just called and said she's not drowsy, so we'll go to Barnes and Noble to buy a book she wants. She didn't like to read. I told her she just needed to find a book she really loves, and she'd see what fun reading is. And she did fiind a great book! Clementine - six in the series.

Right now, I'm cooling off at the computer. Phew!

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> As CB and you both know a person can be responsible only for him/herself and his/her actions.


So what are you saying to me? Just say what you mean. I agree I am only accountable for myself. I won't deny that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> We could always list just the things in the recipe without the amounts or directions.


 :XD: so much easier to proofread before printing ....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So what are you saying to me? Just say what you mean. I agree I am only accountable for myself. I won't deny that.


Agree - and part of that accountability is setting a good example, I think. There's a lot of that on this thread.

Just like I am NOT doing right now - by butting into your conversation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, soooo much to read & so little time! Looks as if the trolls are still hateful!
> 
> People on the right, are always right! Love to you gals!


Meant to ask you what do we do with peanuts and Coke? Enjoy them together or place the nuts in the Coke? I didn't follow that post.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Gee whiz, guys. I felt like changing my username, but I certainly didn't feel like hiding. If someone changes their username, shouts it from the rooftops (figuratively) why check it out when there's no mystery to solve?


Knit crazy said:


> MaidinBedlam is SeattleSoul. I checked her posts. Same profiles, same history. What a sad individual.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope


Yarnie, you stay sweet as you are don't allow anyone to change you in any way shape nor form!

Who cares if words on here are spelled right or grammar is perfect as we are just talking to our friends who love us just the way we are imperfections & all--that is a true friend!

Love you Yarnie & my other dear friends on this thread. We have so much fun talking that I'm excited to be able to pick up this Ipad to read words from my friends every morning.

Before finding all of you "right" people, my days were the same housebound & boring! Now, even though some of the trolls make me angry, I know my friends are here for me! The trolls nor their opinion of of me are important!

Love to my friends, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meant to ask you what do we do with peanuts and Coke? Enjoy them together or place the nuts in the Coke? I didn't follow that post.


I can tell you that one. Only thing it was Dr. Pepper and peanuts. You open the coke and pour in the peanuts. You drink the coke and eat the peanuts as you go. Salty , sweet with crunch. You have never done that? Was from the late 50's early 60's. Haven't done it since I was a kid.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meant to ask you what do we do with peanuts and Coke? Enjoy them together or place the nuts in the Coke? I didn't follow that post.


Oh, we would open a bottle of coke take a couple of drinks, then pour the pkg of peanuts in the bottle of coke. Then when you took a drink of the coke, you would get a few peanuts in your mouth which you would chew them up!

Thus, coke & peanuts soooooo good! A teenage thing when I was growing up!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you stay sweet as you are don't allow anyone to change you in any way shape nor form!
> 
> Who cares if words on here are spelled right or grammar is perfect as we are just talking to our friends who love us just the way we are imperfections & all--that is a true friend!
> 
> ...


I feel the same way Jane. How are you feeling today?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So what are you saying to me? Just say what you mean. I agree I am only accountable for myself. I won't deny that.


That's all I meant. We can be responsible for only our own behavior, nobody else's. We've had that discussion before.
Blessings


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, what happened to Susan2000 as have not seen her on any sites or is she just posting under another name?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for your concern but I have to say no thanks.ops:


RUKnitting said:


> MIB......Pleazzzzzzzeee Take This Advice.
> :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: GO


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> That's all I meant. We can be responsible for only our own behavior, nobody else's. We've had that discussion before.
> Blessings


Yes we did. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel the same way Jane. How are you feeling today?


OK, getting over this cold so feeling much better after 2nd round of antibiotics.

Ipad would not connect to Internet so have been off line from Sat until yesterday so much reading so may not read it all so keep me posted of any important things!

How are you lovely friend? Oops! Forgot the you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can tell you that one. Only thing it was Dr. Pepper and peanuts. You open the coke and pour in the peanuts. You drink the coke and eat the peanuts as you go. Salty , sweet with crunch. You have never done that? Was from the late 50's early 60's. Haven't done it since I was a kid.


Have never heard of that - only had nuts or chips on the side to munch on


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can tell you that one. Only thing it was Dr. Pepper and peanuts. You open the coke and pour in the peanuts. You drink the coke and eat the peanuts as you go. Salty , sweet with crunch. You have never done that? Was from the late 50's early 60's. Haven't done it since I was a kid.


Must be a Southern thing? I wasn't born then and never heard of this. We're all still kids, so I'm going to give this a try. Would be best in a glass soda bottle - now I understand Janeway's comment.

oops, my youth is showing  not bragging, just stating the truth


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, getting over this cold so feeling much better after 2nd round of antibiotics.
> 
> Ipad would not connect to Internet so have been off line from Sat until yesterday so much reading so may not read it all so keep me posted of any important things!
> 
> How are you lovely friend? Oops! Forgot the you!


I am so happy you are on the mend. I worry when you are sick. I am doing great. The Lord is Good .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Must be a Southern thing? I wasn't born then and never heard of this. We're all still kids, so I'm going to give this a try. Would be best in a glass soda bottle - now I understand Janeway's comment.
> 
> oops, my youth is showing  not bragging, just stating the truth


Well there was no plastic bottles then. That is the what our cokes were in glass bottles. Cokes do taste better in glass. Remember returning the empty coke bottles? We use to have a movie theater in town on Saturday 's you could get in free if you brought 2 empty cokes bottles. Or are you too young?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well there was no plastic bottles then. That is the what our cokes were in glass bottles. Cokes do taste better in glass. Remember returning the empty coke bottles? We use to have a movie theater in town on Saturday 's you could get in free if you brought 2 empty cokes bottles. Or are you too young?


 ..... don't hit me ..... too young to remember returning or drinking from glass bottles ...... :-o I like drinking soda from pretty crystal goblets though .... does that count?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ..... don't hit me ..... too young to remember returning or drinking from glass bottles ...... :-o I like drinking soda from pretty crystal goblets though .... does that count?


Yes I do too. I don't like anything plastic to eat or drink from. Yuk! Don't like straws with my ice tea either in resturants. NO!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I only printed what this lady has said about herself on line, and nothing of what she has said in private,there is the diffence. As your friends have seen fit to post what I have said remember Susan and How about the post from Rav. Yes I usual agree with you but not this time. Plus the threat of reporting me, and making fun of spelling and illness. Funny how that works isn't it.


theyarnlady
Still waitng. 
Since you "only printed what this lady has said about herself", give thread, page, date and time and we go from there. 
I am looking particularly for the negative remarks you claimed I made re. Soldiers as well as Native Americans.
You obviously found all the postings to repost contend wrongly, now find them and repost factually. 
and you write...."and nothing of what she has said in private"
Excuse me, you and I never had a private conversation. Just an other misrepresentation and I am very sure, we never will meet. Huck


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Still waitng.
> Since you "only printed what this lady has said", give thread, page, date and time and we go from there.
> I am looking particularly for the negative remarks you claimed I made re. Soldiers as well as Native Americans.
> You obviously found all the postings to repost them wrongly, now find them and repost factually. Huck


God bless today. Jesus loves you and is at the door.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God bless today. Jesus loves you and is at the door.


Country Bumpkins
he is as the wrong address, direct him to theyarnlady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> he is as the wrong address, direct him to theyarnlady.


Holy Spirit says it is to you. Blessings!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> oh but the left will tell you you don't know what you are talking about and then ask you have you read the whole bill, and then it will be show me where you got your facts. As I see it they have never read beyond the first pages, and you can't be right and that Doctor what does he know, probably a rightie and a raciest. think I have covered it all for them so they won't have to bother to post.


Thanks, I would expect that from them. All I know is that my friend keeps a finger on the pulse of health matters. I trust what she reports, and I heard the report from the neurosurgeon. If he is a quack, then why did the admin ask him to participate on the panel? I think he practiced at Mass General.

I know that Sebelius is asking doctors for recommendations on how to limit the healthcare costs for the government so they can contain their liability. The Libs think BO is offering free healthcare out of an altruistic motive. I don't think that for a minute. He just wants control of 1/6 of the economy to put his boot on our necks. It is about grabbing power. Next will be our food supplies. I recommend that everyone begin storing food. I have always canned and frozen food, but now I do enough for my kids too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks, I would expect that from them. All I know is that my friend keeps a finger on the pulse of health matters. I trust what she reports, and I heard the report from the neurosurgeon. If he is a quack, then why did the admin ask him to participate on the panel? I think he practiced at Mass General.
> 
> I know that Sebelius is asking doctors for recommendations on how to limit the healthcare costs for the government so they can contain their liability. The Libs think BO is offering free healthcare out of an altruistic motive. I don't think that for a minute. He just wants control of 1/6 of the economy to put his boot on our necks. It is about grabbing power. Next will be our food supplies. I recommend that everyone begin storing food. I have always canned and frozen food, but now I do enough for my kids too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh but the left will tell you you don't know what you are talking about and then ask you have you read the whole bill, and then it will be show me where you got your facts. As I see it they have never read beyond the first pages, and you can't be right and that Doctor what does he know, probably a rightie and a raciest. think I have covered it all for them so they won't have to bother to post.


You can also add that they ask for what your credentials are for ever having the gall to offer an opinion that differs with theirs.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I don't want you to change a thing. Love you just the way you are.


I agree. You are a great person. I value your comments and wisdom. It is hard sometimes for me to control the correctability feature on my iPhone and iPad. I type a word, and the device wants to change it. You are in good company on spelling errors. It happens to everyone.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You can also add that they ask for what your credentials are for ever having the gall to offer an opinion that differs with theirs.


But, then I would have to acknowledge them. I don't. As far as I'm concerned they don't exist.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Still waitng.
> Since you "only printed what this lady has said about herself", give thread, page, date and time and we go from there.
> *I am looking particularly for the negative remarks you claimed I made re. Soldiers as well as Native Americans.*
> ...


On behalf of Yarnie: Here's one - let us all see how you spin this one before I post others: Pg 79 Jul 5 16:17:00

*BTW: Allen West, as you are aware, is a decorated Lieutenant Colonel, retired, of the United States Army*



theyarnlady said:


> wrote:
> Thank you KGP, for putting out there about Lady Gaga defaming of the National Anthem. Hope her record sale drop to zero. Just goes to show how disrespectful she and others have been towards our sservice men and this country.
> 
> Yeah Allen West, I do hope this man will run for the Presidency one day. To me a man of honor, and truth.
> ...





Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> wonderful company you like to keep. A. West for President? That is the joke of all times.


P.S. You struck out at Janeway about her Native American heritage on that same page. Disgraceful. *Own up to your disgusting posts and apologize to all.*


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> But, then I would have to acknowledge them. I don't. As far as I'm concerned they don't exist.


that is something I wish I would do, but get so tired of the mean spirited words put out there. Even the the name calling about my faith, when had enough just have to say something. But I admire you and wish could be more like you. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well there was no plastic bottles then. That is the what our cokes were in glass bottles. Cokes do taste better in glass. Remember returning the empty coke bottles? We use to have a movie theater in town on Saturday 's you could get in free if you brought 2 empty cokes bottles. Or are you too young?


I can remember returning a pack of bottles right before payday when we were first married so I could buy milk. Stretched that 6 pack of coke for a week and a half and saved it for turning to cash when I was low on it.

I think putting peanuts in coke was from my teen years. I wasn't southern, but I know that boiled peanuts are a treat in the South. Maybe it's a similar treat. I just remember that the peanuts were salty and tasted good.

Mom would serve my friends and I comes with a straw and put a pretzel over the straw. She only did it when I had company. It's a special memory.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you and He serve our country in Afghanistan . I still would vote for that man , he is truth and honor.

Can not understand why the people elected a man who had DUI and caused other problems and let a man who serve his country with honor and is a honest and true man. He at the very least deserves our respect.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> that is something I wish I would do, but get so tired of the mean spirited words put out there. Even the the name calling about my faith, when had enough just have to say something. But I admire you and wish could be more like you. :thumbup:


Well, I can get my responses in by posting disgust for them to a friend, and that helps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can remember returning a pack of bottles right before payday when we were first married so I could buy milk. Stretched that 6 pack of coke for a week and a half and saved it for turning to cash when I was low on it.
> 
> I think putting peanuts in coke was from my teen years. I wasn't southern, but I know that boiled peanuts are a treat in the South. Maybe it's a similar treat. I just remember that the peanuts were salty and tasted good.
> 
> Mom would serve my friends and I comes with a straw and put a pretzel over the straw. She only did it when I had company. It's a special memory.


Do you know how much those bottles are worth today, boy I am old, they are antiques. 
What a great mother you had and really a beautiful memory. But then all our mom's were like that where they not. 
I just hope my son's will have special memory's fo me like mine of mom.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, I can get my responses in by posting disgust for them to a friend, and that helps.


Now that is something I may have to try. You are great lady whom I for one admire very much.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. You struck out at Janeway about her Native American heritage on that same page. Disgraceful. Own up to your disgusting posts and apologize to all.


Who does Huckleberry think she is demanding notation of her comments. Maybe Ingreid has some form of dementia, and that's why she can't keep her past employment and current identities straight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. You struck out at Janeway about her Native American heritage on that same page. Disgraceful. *Own up to your disgusting posts and apologize to all.*[/quote
> 
> My Fellow Americans
> I never realized how poorly some were educated years back. So sad. Huck
> You all may want to read what was posted on D&P #6, page 79.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Who does Huckleberry think she is demanding notation of her comments. Maybe Ingreid has some form of dementia, and that's why she can't keep her past employment and current identities straight.


Huck is online over in Smoking. Notice she is no longer posting in this thread as she does endlessly because I exposed only the first and second of her lies.

Hope she stays away forever, but mostly, Janeway and Yarnie deserve a genuine apology from Huckleberry for her lies and behavior toward them in particular.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck is online over in Smoking. Notice she is no longer posting in this thread as she does endlessly because I exposed only the first and second of her lies.
> 
> Hope she stays away forever, but mostly, Janeway and Yarnie deserve a genuine apology from Huckleberry for her lies and behavior toward them in particular.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. You struck out at Janeway about her Native American heritage on that same page. Disgraceful. *Own up to your disgusting posts and apologize to all.*[/quote
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Everyone - demand Huck apologize to Yarnie and Janeway.

I exposed her lies and yet she runs her ugly mouth.

DO NOT ENGAGE.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everyone - demand Huck apologize to Yarnie and Janeway.
> 
> I exposed her lies and yet she runs her ugly mouth.
> 
> DO NOT ENGAGE.


thank you but don't wait for that to happen any time soon. :shock:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad to see my friends are still here


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What I find sad is that someone rereads over 800 pages in order to justify it's own vile comments


I also want to say here I will never forget what she did to you and your post about putting wreaths on our service mens graves for Christmas. It was the worst mean spirited unkind thing I have ever seen coming from a person. 
When you tried to do nothing but show kindness and caring for the men who serve and die for this country.

That says a lot about your heart and a lot more about her spirit doesn't it. How proud she must be for that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I also want to say here I will never forget what she did to you and your post about putting wreaths on our service mens graves for Christmas. It was the worst mean spirited unkind thing I have ever seen coming from a person.
> When you tried to do nothing but show kindness and caring for the men who serve and die for this country.
> 
> That says a lot about your heart and a lot more about her spirit doesn't it. How proud she must be for that.


LTL, I agree with yarnie. You're one of the nicest people I've met on this board. Stay as you are. You're great!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I also want to say here I will never forget what she did to you and your post about putting wreaths on our service mens graves for Christmas. It was the worst mean spirited unkind thing I have ever seen coming from a person.
> When you tried to do nothing but show kindness and caring for the men who serve and die for this country.
> 
> That says a lot about your heart and a lot more about her spirit doesn't it. How proud she must be for that.


Forgiveness does not mean you forget. But her actions did display her character, or lack there of


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> thank you but don't wait for that to happen any time soon. :shock:


theyrnlady
Right on that point. Keep looking to find my postings you referred to.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Forgiveness does not mean you forget. But her actions did display her character, or lack there of


lovethelake
perhaps you too want to dig up what I did not say. You guys are so good digging. Huck and wreath? When pretty please.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you stay sweet as you are don't allow anyone to change you in any way shape nor form!
> 
> Who cares if words on here are spelled right or grammar is perfect as we are just talking to our friends who love us just the way we are imperfections & all--that is a true friend!
> 
> ...


That was so sweet, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, you stay sweet as you are don't allow anyone to change you in any way shape nor form!
> 
> Who cares if words on here are spelled right or grammar is perfect as we are just talking to our friends who love us just the way we are imperfections & all--that is a true friend!
> 
> ...


That was so sweet, Jane! Love back to you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So what are you saying to me? Just say what you mean. I agree I am only accountable for myself. I won't deny that.


That's right CB. One of the precepts of conservatism is that everyone should become responsible for themselves. It's the Libs who want us to take care of them because they just don't want to do it or don't know how to do it. Maybe Alcameron has gotten her head together and is now a conservative?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's right CB. One of the precepts of conservatism is that everyone should become responsible for themselves. It's the Libs who want us to take care of them because they just don't want to do it or don't know how to do it. Maybe Alcameron has gotten her head together and is now a conservative?


Not a chance. She posted childish pics on the other thread insinuating they represented the Conservatives.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> P.S. You struck out at Janeway about her Native American heritage on that same page. Disgraceful. *Own up to your disgusting posts and apologize to all.*


I suggest Huck do her own research. It's really simple Huck. Just search your posts.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not a chance. She posted childish pics on the other thread insinuating they represented the Conservatives.


Well she's sounding less and less liberal, but she keeps bad company. Maybe she's conflicted and still in search of truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What do you think of the George Zimmerman trial?

When it began I was completely neutral as to his guilt vs. innocence.

After the evidence I've heard to date, I now believe George is innocent of all charges. I absolutely believe GZ acted in self-defense with reasonable evidence that proves his actions to be out of fear or his own demise.

I haven't followed the trial, only have heard summaries.

Now I also believe that race is the only reason this trial has such media appeal and coverage.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Great titles from RU and KPG and Thumper! Yarnie, we're going to be famous -- will have to go on book tours and be guests on talk shows. We'll need lots of pictures from the pool party for illustrations and the happy, satisfied faces of our lovely D&P family munching away (no gagging allowed on photos)


Since I am a terrible cook, I will volunteer to be the tour manager. We will arrive in style everywhere. This cookbook will definitely be on the best seller list for ages. Look out Bill O'Reilly, our book will out perform all of yours. :lol: I will also take pictures of all eating so please mind your manners for the time it takes to snap the shot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well she's sounding less and less liberal, but she keeps bad company. Maybe she's conflicted and still in search of truth.


I once complimented her recently telling her if I had to debate any of the Libs on these threads, I'd choose her. I find her to be the most in tune to world events and current issues. Yet, nearly minutes later, I believed she went off to the illogical and far left deep end again.

I've given up trying to have intellectual discussions with any Lib on these threads anymore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Since I am a terrible cook, I will volunteer to be the tour manager. We will arrive in style everywhere. This cookbook will definitely be on the best seller list for ages. Look out Bill O'Reilly, our book will out perform all of yours. :lol: I will also take pictures of all eating so please mind your manners for the time it takes to snap the shot.


brings a new title to mind for the cookbook (in deference to Bill): _Killing Food_


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Since I am a terrible cook, I will volunteer to be the tour manager. We will arrive in style everywhere. This cookbook will definitely be on the best seller list for ages. Look out Bill O'Reilly, our book will out perform all of yours. :lol: I will also take pictures of all eating so please mind your manners for the time it takes to snap the shot.


How refreshing you're volunteering to work (double duty too) and don't feel you are simply entitled to royalties. Yeah Soloweygirl!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Or make them chapter titles?


The cookbook could flash all the titles on a cycle. The way the signs do on the highways. They scroll different businesses, flash words, change colors and images. Oh no, a flashing cookbook! :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh no, a flashing cookbook! :lol: :lol:


 :XD: sounds about right for us


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not a chance. She posted childish pics on the other thread insinuating they represented the Conservatives.


Well she's sounding less and less liberal, but she keeps bad company. Maybe she's conflicted and still in search of truth.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't like alcohol - am goofy enough without it - tastes like medicine to me - makes my arms ache (!) and puts me to sleep - but I do like to carry a glass of wine when there are mirrors around. It makes me look sooooo glamorous!
> 
> :wink:


And glamorous you will be all bedazzled, front, back and bottom, holding a cut glass wine glass for more sparkle. Just don't get too near the pool with the glass in case one of the ice cream bandits steals it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks, I would expect that from them. All I know is that my friend keeps a finger on the pulse of health matters. I trust what she reports, and I heard the report from the neurosurgeon. If he is a quack, then why did the admin ask him to participate on the panel? I think he practiced at Mass General.
> 
> I know that Sebelius is asking doctors for recommendations on how to limit the healthcare costs for the government so they can contain their liability. The Libs think BO is offering free healthcare out of an altruistic motive. I don't think that for a minute. He just wants control of 1/6 of the economy to put his boot on our necks. It is about grabbing power. Next will be our food supplies. I recommend that everyone begin storing food. I have always canned and frozen food, but now I do enough for my kids too.


I agree - it's about power and control.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What do you think of the George Zimmerman trial?
> 
> When it began I was completely neutral as to his guilt vs. innocence.
> 
> ...


Boy, I agree with that! The misrepresentation of TM as a very young teen in the media was pure manipulation of the truth. He was bigger than GZ, a skilled martial arts fighter, and a pot head.

GZ made a mistake getting out of his car, but that is not a crime. Beating up a smaller man like GZ was a crime. GZ seems a humble, mild-mannered man, who was concerned about his neighbors. If GZ had hit TM, I'd agree TM had the right to hit back. There was no sign of damage to T's face, like G's. The rain that night likely washed G's blood from T's hands.

This is clearly a case of self-defense. But, the race card is out of line. G is Hispanic; T is black.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yarnie, I'm not starting a campaign to correct everybody's spelliing since mine is getting pretty weird, but "wear with all" is a single word spelled "wherewithal". Seriously, it's a useful word and I think you'd like to spell it correctly to be sure everyone understands you a little better.


As we've said over and over, we understand Yarnie just fine. We don't need you or your "friends" pointing out spelling errors or phrases not used to your liking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Glad to see my friends are still here


Haven't seen you around here much. Busy knitting?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Since I am a terrible cook, I will volunteer to be the tour manager. We will arrive in style everywhere. This cookbook will definitely be on the best seller list for ages. Look out Bill O'Reilly, our book will out perform all of yours. :lol: I will also take pictures of all eating so please mind your manners for the time it takes to snap the shot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And glamorous you will be all bedazzled, front, back and bottom, holding a cut glass wine glass for more sparkle. Just don't get too near the pool with the glass in case one of the ice cream bandits steals it.


You're right. Watch out for them!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> brings a new title to mind for the cookbook (in deference to Bill): _Killing Food_


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> brings a new title to mind for the cookbook (in deference to Bill): _Killing Food_


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right. Watch out for them!


I thought you were one of them! :-o


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Glad to see my friends are still here


Hello, my dear friend how are you today? Good to read you are online!

It was another hot/stormy day today with a cooler weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Girls I just made some bread and butter pickles. HOT in AR. Suppose to reach 98 with tons of humidity!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Haven't seen you around here much. Busy knitting?!


Oh, I did finish the baby blankets for the twins. We will find out their genders tomorrow afternoon, hopefully. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I once complimented her recently telling her if I had to debate any of the Libs on these threads, I'd choose her. I find her to be the most in tune to world events and current issues. Yet, nearly minutes later, I believed she went off to the illogical and far left deep end again.
> 
> I've given up trying to have intellectual discussions with any Lib on these threads anymore.


You should read LOLL as there is a post with a poster where the lefties say they are at war with the Republican women!

They are such children! They are planning a trip at the end of this month as one of the lefties says her cousin or someone has a vacation house in MN where they are all going to fly to Minneapolis/ST. Paul! No way can they get flights so told them I wanted to see pictures, but as usual their reply was why do you want pictures? It is as fake as it comes just as the lefties are!

At least we have been honest about our pool party!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, I did finish the baby blankets for the twins. We will find out their genders tomorrow afternoon, hopefully. I'll keep y'all posted.


Oh, how exciting! Do keep us posted.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girls I just made some bread and butter pickles. HOT in AR. Suppose to reach 98 with tons of humidity!


You must be getting lots of cukes as we have only picked 3 but they sure are good! Zucchini/yellow squash beginning to produce then news said stink bugs are coming out of the ground. Darned bugs, we plant marigolds & then dust the ground but those critters still eat the plants & my roses!

DH pulled some onions that were of good size to let them dry so they will be good to sauté, yum!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Still waitng.
> Since you "only printed what this lady has said about herself", give thread, page, date and time and we go from there.
> I am looking particularly for the negative remarks you claimed I made re. Soldiers as well as Native Americans.
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jane you know how everything comes in at once. Tomatoes are slow. Got those blame hornworms the other day. Cut the pepper plants in half. Grr


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, I did finish the baby blankets for the twins. We will find out their genders tomorrow afternoon, hopefully. I'll keep y'all posted.


How exciting. Show us the goods when you can.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I agree with that! The misrepresentation of TM as a very young teen in the media was pure manipulation of the truth. He was bigger than GZ, a skilled martial arts fighter, and a pot head.
> 
> GZ made a mistake getting out of his car, but that is not a crime. Beating up a smaller man like GZ was a crime. GZ seems a humble, mild-mannered man, who was concerned about his neighbors. If GZ had hit TM, I'd agree TM had the right to hit back. There was no sign of damage to T's face, like G's. The rain that night likely washed G's blood from T's hands.
> 
> This is clearly a case of self-defense. But, the race card is out of line. G is Hispanic; T is black.


I agree with all your points.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You should read LOLL as there is a post with a poster where the lefties say they are at war with the Republican women!
> 
> At least we have been honest about our pool party!


I read that thread. The posters and images are disgusting. Shows the level of education and class of them = none.

Let them go - guess what, they'll spend their time discussing us so be flattered. Meanwhile we'll have peace while they fawn over each other in person.

I'm looking forward to them leaving for as long as they can be away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We can't wait Thumper!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I agree with that! The misrepresentation of TM as a very young teen in the media was pure manipulation of the truth. He was bigger than GZ, a skilled martial arts fighter, and a pot head.
> 
> GZ made a mistake getting out of his car, but that is not a crime. Beating up a smaller man like GZ was a crime. GZ seems a humble, mild-mannered man, who was concerned about his neighbors. If GZ had hit TM, I'd agree TM had the right to hit back. There was no sign of damage to T's face, like G's. The rain that night likely washed G's blood from T's hands.
> 
> This is clearly a case of self-defense. But, the race card is out of line. G is Hispanic; T is black.


Yes, the news media are only showing a picture of TM as a young 14 year old not the age he was with tattoo's all over him & earrings hanging everywhere & muscles galore!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can remember returning a pack of bottles right before payday when we were first married so I could buy milk. Stretched that 6 pack of coke for a week and a half and saved it for turning to cash when I was low on it.
> 
> I think putting peanuts in coke was from my teen years. I wasn't southern, but I know that boiled peanuts are a treat in the South. Maybe it's a similar treat. I just remember that the peanuts were salty and tasted good.
> 
> Mom would serve my friends and I comes with a straw and put a pretzel over the straw. She only did it when I had company. It's a special memory.


Yes, when we were first married, I can remember not having any money in my purse as any money was for necessities of food/gasoline/diesel or seeds for the farm. Did not have sodas/chips, etc.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, how exciting! Do keep us posted.


Are you keeping your fingers crossed for one of each?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Are you keeping your fingers crossed for one of each?


Doesn't matter to me. It's going to be interesting no matter what they are. Lol!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Doesn't matter to me. It's going to be interesting no matter what they are. Lol!


If you allow them to be raised as Libs, I'm canceling sending my gifts. 

Kidding, of course.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If you allow them to be raised as Libs, I'm canceling sending my gifts.
> 
> Kidding, of course.


They will, more than likely, NOT be libs and their mom is going to be a SAHM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the news media are only showing a picture of TM as a young 14 year old not the age he was with tattoo's all over him & earrings hanging everywhere & muscles galore!


Really - he had earrings and tatoos? How do they get away with that. Well, it's the media. Maybe the jurors got to see all six feet of him with his adornments. I was shocked to hear his size. I was picturing a small guy in a little hoodie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Doesn't matter to me. It's going to be interesting no matter what they are. Lol!


Oh Thumper won't that be great then you will be able to knit even more. I am really happy for you you will be so happy and have so much joy ahead of you to look forward too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> They will, more than likely, NOT be libs and their mom is going to be a SAHM.


that is great news!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You should read LOLL as there is a post with a poster where the lefties say they are at war with the Republican women!
> 
> They are such children! They are planning a trip at the end of this month as one of the lefties says her cousin or someone has a vacation house in MN where they are all going to fly to Minneapolis/ST. Paul! No way can they get flights so told them I wanted to see pictures, but as usual their reply was why do you want pictures? It is as fake as it comes just as the lefties are!
> 
> At least we have been honest about our pool party!


BrattyPatty copied this & posted my words on LOLL! Isn't she cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> BrattyPatty copied this & posted my words on LOLL! Isn't she cute!


Ah ...... NO!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> BrattyPatty copied this & posted my words on LOLL! Isn't she cute!


Isn't that against policy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> that is great news!


That's wonderful for all concerned!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you were one of them! :-o


Busted! Watch out for US!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really - he had earrings and tatoos? How do they get away with that. Well, it's the media. Maybe the jurors got to see all six feet of him with his adornments. I was shocked to hear his size. I was picturing a small guy in a little hoodie, and - perched above the hoodie - a little golden halo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I must add that all the people actually involved IN the case, George Zimmerman and his family, and Trayvon Martin's family, have certainly conducted themselves with dignity during the trial. Even the attorneys have been very calm and civil. We should expect that of attorneys, but I think the others have shown more self-control than I probably would have. There have been no angry or hateful words that I've heard.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper won't that be great then you will be able to knit even more. I am really happy for you you will be so happy and have so much joy ahead of you to look forward too.


Yarnie
enough breaks, get busy to prove me wrong. Got no-one to help you find the stuff you posted? I know, hard work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Still waitng.
> Since you "only printed what this lady has said about herself", give thread, page, date and time and we go from there.
> I am looking particularly for the negative remarks you claimed I made re. Soldiers as well as Native Americans.
> ...


Lets see you want me to prove what you have posted about Military, as you so like to say look it up yourself. I do not have to look it up as I recall neither have you. 
As to being a lair, not but you seem to be able to build on yours, you must read my post agin as I notice today you added more words to it.

As to private conversations try two PM's One of which I answered and the other I deleted with out reading, thus private conversations. . PM private messages. in which I might add you threaten me with having me removed from KP if I did not apologize in S an O and not in a pm to you. I have no reason to apologize to you. And as have told you go ahead and post my so called lies and and turn me in. You still do not get it do you . You lie and then add to the lies then try to make it my fault for your behavior. Not going to happen here with me. Post what you must say what you want. You have done and said what I posted, and I do not have to prove it to you or any one. But then as you accuse me of lying about so many things, why would I indeed want to prove it. You can keep going with this and I still don't care I said what I said, and I do not care what you post where you post or how you post. You were disrespectful and you know it, and you did show disrespect for some I hold dear as an American Indian. So there it is, do what you have to. Like I told Al right or wrong I own up to what I have posted which is more than you can say...........

THE END..


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see you want me to prove what you have posted about Military, as you so like to say look it up yourself. I do not have to look it up as I recall neither have you.
> As to being a lair, not but you seem to be able to build on yours, you must read my post agin as I notice today you added more words to it.
> 
> As to private conversations try two PM's One of which I answered and the other I deleted with out reading, thus private conversations. . PM private messages. in which I might add you threaten me with having me removed from KP if I did not apologize in S an O and not in a pm to you. I have no reason to apologize to you. And as have told you go ahead and post my so called lies and and turn me in. You still do not get it do you . You lie and then add to the lies then try to make it my fault for your behavior. Not going to happen here with me. Post what you must say what you want. You have done and said what I posted, and I do not have to prove it to you or any one. But then as you accuse me of lying about so many things, why would I indeed want to prove it. You can keep going with this and I still don't care I said what I said, and I do not care what you post where you post or how you post. You were disrespectful and you know it, and you did show disrespect for some I hold dear as an American Indian. So there it is, do what you have to. Like I told Al right or wrong I own up to what I have posted which is more than you can say...........
> ...


Yarnie
I made no threats, I made a promise. I see if I still have the two PMs. Be most happy to post them out here.
I am looking for name of thread, page and date. Your explanation is unsufficient. Keep looking for what you posted that I supposedly wrote, go find it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Yarnie
> I made no threats, I made a promise. I see if I still have the two PMs. Be most happy to post them out here.
> I am looking for name of thread, page and date. Your explanation is unsufficient. Keep looking for what you posted that I supposedly wrote, go find it.


again do not care turn me in say what you will, do what you want.

and again all I will be posting to you again and again.

THE END.................................


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had such a nice afternoon went on country roads, and the wild flowers are blooming all over Black eyed Susan, Queen Anne lace and Chickory, wild Lupine. It was so beautiful. 

We had to get Chicken feed for the new ones, they are getting quite big now.

WCK, have got to get a picture soon to you of the red wagon and flowers.
Also have to post ladybug for KGP .

Still have not block sweater but will try to get to it before weekend. Also really have to get back to my craving again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady
Let me help you out, here are the private Messages:

theyarnlady
Here it goes: PMs
7-9-13 Huckleberry to thearnlady:
I am very serious about this. And no private apology accepted.
I demand it out there. I have let a mountain of your lies slide but this one I won't. I will haunt you with this if you do not oblige. Enough is enough. This time you went too far, much too far. The other things I let slide till now but this one has high importance for me. Huck

theyarnlady response:
Not going to and you do what you have to do.

7-9-13 Huckleberry to theyarnlady:
I will.

theyarnlady response:
good for you who cares I told the truth and you and I both know it.



theyarnlady
What you call the truth are outright lies and you know it or you would make EVERY attempt to find what I supposedly said. Go search if you care since I call you an outright Liar. Why not redeem yourself in one fashion or an other. Huck


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Let me help you out, here are the private Messages:
> 
> theyarnlady
> ...


THE PROOF IS THERE AND AS SAID DON'T CARE I SAID IT I OWN IT. YOU DID THREATEN ME IT'S RIGHT THERE. BUT YOU SEEM TO BE ON THE TWIST AGAIN LADY BUT EXPECT NO LESS FROM YOU. YOU PROMISE TO REPORT ME, AND TO POST ALL MY SO CALLED LIES. AGAIN READ MY POST DON'T CARE......

THE END.....................................


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see you want me to prove what you have posted about Military, as you so like to say look it up yourself. I do not have to look it up as I recall neither have you.
> As to being a lair, not but you seem to be able to build on yours, you must read my post agin as I notice today you added more words to it.
> 
> As to private conversations try two PM's One of which I answered and the other I deleted with out reading, thus private conversations. . PM private messages. in which I might add you threaten me with having me removed from KP if I did not apologize in S an O and not in a pm to you. I have no reason to apologize to you. And as have told you go ahead and post my so called lies and and turn me in. You still do not get it do you . You lie and then add to the lies then try to make it my fault for your behavior. Not going to happen here with me. Post what you must say what you want. You have done and said what I posted, and I do not have to prove it to you or any one. But then as you accuse me of lying about so many things, why would I indeed want to prove it. You can keep going with this and I still don't care I said what I said, and I do not care what you post where you post or how you post. You were disrespectful and you know it, and you did show disrespect for some I hold dear as an American Indian. So there it is, do what you have to. Like I told Al right or wrong I own up to what I have posted which is more than you can say...........
> ...


theyarnlady
I posted the PMs and again you choose to lie and say that in them I threatened you to have you removed. That is a statement I never made anywhere either. In the open I said that if you do not apologize I will REPORT you. Remove and report are not synonymous. Darn you are a mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and to all especial you have a good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had such a nice afternoon went on country roads, and the wild flowers are blooming all over Black eyed Susan, Queen Anne lace and Chickory, wild Lupine. It was so beautiful.
> 
> We had to get Chicken feed for the new ones, they are getting quite big now.
> 
> ...


Please do post the pics. I want to see the red wagon with flowers. The lady bugs and the vest. I really want to see the Santa. Maybe you can give me some tips on craving. I have some Santa's cut on in the workshop that are not carved if I could find them. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Let me help you out, here are the private Messages:
> 
> theyarnlady
> ...


It makes you look worse than Yarnie. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Since I am a terrible cook, I will volunteer to be the tour manager. We will arrive in style everywhere. This cookbook will definitely be on the best seller list for ages. Look out Bill O'Reilly, our book will out perform all of yours. :lol: I will also take pictures of all eating so please mind your manners for the time it takes to snap the shot.


Thanks Solowey - our group has so many talents


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Today, my granddaughter came to my house to recuperate from some dental work. She's 8, dreads the dentist, did a great job. She's the one I taught to crochet. She was resting, waiting for the sedation to get out of her system, feeling better minute by minute. I left the room, came back - and she had her crocheting out and was quietly working on it! Made me very happy to see that. She has all kinds of ideas - is the kind who wants to do it her own way, make it all up, not follow a pattern, etc. We'll see how that turns out.

I'm bushed - long day. Good night, all. Sleep well. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girls I just made some bread and butter pickles. HOT in AR. Suppose to reach 98 with tons of humidity!


my favourite pickles are sour dills but bread & butter are a very close second. Our temps have been about 80 the last couple of days with a breeze coming up the late afternoon - just about perfect. Hope it gets better for you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my favourite pickles are sour dills but bread & butter are a very close second. Our temps have been about 80 the last couple of days with a breeze coming up the late afternoon - just about perfect. Hope it gets better for you


Kitty my grandmother use to make saccharin pickle. She made them in a gallon jar with a small lid. I would stick my whole hand in to get me one of those yummy pickles. They were sour and my lips would turn inside outside I ate so many of them. My mother has the recipe but don't know if you can even buy saccharin anymore. It was 102 at 6:00 tonight. We are suppose to cool down a bit in a few days. Your weather sounds so pleasant. Do you have wild flowers in your field?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Today, my granddaughter came to my house to recuperate from some dental work. She's 8, dreads the dentist, did a great job. She's the one I taught to crochet. She was resting, waiting for the sedation to get out of her system, feeling better minute by minute. I left the room, came back - and she had her crocheting out and was quietly working on it! Made me very happy to see that. She has all kinds of ideas - is the kind who wants to do it her own way, make it all up, not follow a pattern, etc. We'll see how that turns out.
> 
> I'm bushed - long day. Good night, all. Sleep well. Tomorrow is another day.


I love that! Come teach my gd to crochet and knit for me. I bet she will be a great designer doing it her own way! :-D


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

My neighbor makes the best pickled beats with jalapeno. I'd ask for the recipe if she didn't keep me supplied with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had such a nice afternoon went on country roads, and the wild flowers are blooming all over Black eyed Susan, Queen Anne lace and Chickory, wild Lupine. It was so beautiful.
> 
> We had to get Chicken feed for the new ones, they are getting quite big now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice outing Yarnie, we have some wild flowers growing in our pastures - more like meadows now that we don't hay them anymore. The yellow plums will be ready soon but they are much smaller than they should be - it was too cool in the spring.

Look forward to seeing your photos, especially the red wagon. Is carving more relaxing than knitting?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My neighbor makes the best pickled beats with jalapeno. I'd ask for the recipe if she didn't keep me supplied with them.


Oh I love pickled beets! Never heard of jalapeno one. Love hot sweet pickles too. Cajun ones at Walmart. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Today, my granddaughter came to my house to recuperate from some dental work. She's 8, dreads the dentist, did a great job. She's the one I taught to crochet. She was resting, waiting for the sedation to get out of her system, feeling better minute by minute. I left the room, came back - and she had her crocheting out and was quietly working on it! Made me very happy to see that. She has all kinds of ideas - is the kind who wants to do it her own way, make it all up, not follow a pattern, etc. We'll see how that turns out.
> 
> I'm bushed - long day. Good night, all. Sleep well. Tomorrow is another day.


Bonne - nice that she was able to rest up with Grandma and special that you can share the crochet bond. Freeform crochet can be a real art form - have you seen any samples? Were you and gd able to pick out a good book for her to read?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty my grandmother use to make saccharin pickle. She made them in a gallon jar with a small lid. I would stick my whole hand in to get me one of those yummy pickles. They were sour and my lips would turn inside outside I ate so many of them. My mother has the recipe but don't know if you can even buy saccharin anymore. It was 102 at 6:00 tonight. We are suppose to cool down a bit in a few days. Your weather sounds so pleasant. Do you have wild flowers in your field?


I love my aunt's sour dills (even my mom agrees that my aunt's are better than hers). Haven't thought of using artificial sweeteners in pickles. I don't know if saccharin is still available, do you think splenda or one of the others would work as well?

We aren't used to really hot temps, so when we get above high 80's it's hard to deal with and many houses don't have AC. Must be hard to sleep when it gets that hot. We do have wildflowers but they aren't near as beautiful as all of your flowers, will get some pics on the weekend


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love my aunt's sour dills (even my mom agrees that my aunt's are better than hers). Haven't thought of using artificial sweeteners in pickles. I don't know if saccharin is still available, do you think splenda or one of the others would work as well?
> 
> We aren't used to really hot temps, so when we get above high 80's it's hard to deal with and many houses don't have AC. Must be hard to sleep when it gets that hot. We do have wildflowers but they aren't near as beautiful as all of your flowers, will get some pics on the weekend


I don't know Kitty if you could use something else. I remember her putting the tables in first. Then vinegar and cucumbers. Funny the things you remember. Oh I don't know how you can stand it without AC . We have in on upstairs in Feb. I guess we are hot natured. When you were talking about the heat and it was 80's I was thinking how cool that was. lol I would love to see your wildflowers pictures. Is this weekend when your brother is coming? I know you are getting excited. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> My neighbor makes the best pickled beats with jalapeno. I'd ask for the recipe if she didn't keep me supplied with them.


I love pickled beets too, used to make a lot of them when I had a big garden but haven't heard of adding jalapenos - it sounds good. My mom made pickled caulifower with little pearl onions and jalapenos and they were yummy


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know Kitty if you could use something else. I remember her putting the tables in first. Then vinegar and cucumbers. Funny the things you remember. Oh I don't know how you can stand it without AC . We have in on upstairs in Feb. I guess we are hot natured. When you were talking about the heat and it was 80's I was thinking how cool that was. lol I would love to see your wildflowers pictures. Is this weekend when your brother is coming? I know you are getting excited. :-D


db & sil will get here on Fri or Sat; hope they're enjoying themselves as they make their way west, they had to cancel their last couple of planned trips.

I guess the temps are all relative. I remember waiting for a train on the LRT platform back in Calgary in Oct and it was about 40 so I'd be wearing a light jacket and there was a young student from Hong Kong standing next to me all bundled up in a parka, toque, scarf, mitts. Couldn't imagine how he would deal with -20 or -30. How cold are your winters?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know what you mean. We never put the shorts or flip-flops away. The temps go up and down in the winter. It may be 30 at night and then up to 70 in the day. It has been 90 one day then snow the next. Very crazy weather the last 15 years or so. I like it cold but not real cold. Maybe once or twice it dips down to 20 degrees at night. We really don't need a big coat here but a couple of times .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> THE PROOF IS THERE AND AS SAID DON'T CARE I SAID IT I OWN IT. YOU DID THREATEN ME IT'S RIGHT THERE. BUT YOU SEEM TO BE ON THE TWIST AGAIN LADY BUT EXPECT NO LESS FROM YOU. YOU PROMISE TO REPORT ME, AND TO POST ALL MY SO CALLED LIES. AGAIN READ MY POST DON'T CARE......
> 
> THE END.....................................


I must add that in one thing you are right on your post was when you threaten me, with reporting me that was your intent to have me removed. As havae said before what else is new your group has reported me before. You also called me a lair, and would post everything. Why not start with all the words put on ???? Not half words. Also there were three emails and last one I delete, all I will say about that is I deleted them all. As I have memory lost I can hontestly say I know you threaten me, but thought it was in in one of the two PM's. So like I have said and will say is I own up to my words and will admit to them. But I am now through with you and what you have said and I do mean through.

The End...................................


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I must add that in one thing you are right on your post was when you threaten me, with reporting me that was your intent to have me removed. As havae said before what else is new your group has reported me before. You also called me a lair, and would post everything. Why not start with all the words put on ???? Not half words. Also there were three emails and last one I delete, all I will say about that is I deleted them all. As I have memory lost I can hontestly say I know you threaten me, but thought it was in in one of the two PM's. So like I have said and will say is I own up to my words and will admit to them. But I am now through with you and what you have said and I do mean through.
> 
> The End...................................


After reading through page after page, it is apparent to me that huck is not only stalking you but is also being a bully. Why else would she come to a thread that is just for fun chat just to continue the threats? All she is doing is disrupting a conversation that is pleasant just to harass you.

Still having a bit of internet problems. The storms are so nasty around me that the signal is not always reliable. But all is good and wish you all well.

hugs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that! Come teach my gd to crochet and knit for me. I bet she will be a great designer doing it her own way! :-D


I wasn't sure about the teaching since I hadn't crocheted for years. I'm leftie and she's not, but we kept chugging along. Every time she picks it up, it gets better. First her stitches were so tight you couldn't get the hook back in them. Then, to correct, they were so loopy that she got them tangled up! Then - like Goldilocks - they were just right. Her idea right now is to keep making chains, then "sew" them together side by side to make strips. Knowing Sarah, she'll change her mind - in a minute!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wasn't sure about the teaching since I hadn't crocheted for years. I'm leftie and she's not, but we kept chugging along. Every time she picks it up, it gets better. First her stitches were so tight you couldn't get the hook back in them. Then, to correct, they were so loopy that she got them tangled up! Then - like Goldilocks - they were just right. Her idea right now is to keep making chains, then "sew" them together side by side to make strips. Knowing Sarah, she'll change her mind - in a minute!


For some reason, crochet has always intrigued me, but never got into it. Good for you to teach her. My grandmother crocheted, and she would have taught me if I had asked, but never did. Guess I was too much of a tomboy to be interested then


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> For some reason, crochet has always intrigued me, but never got into it. Good for you to teach her. My grandmother crocheted, and she would have taught me if I had asked, but never did. Guess I was too much of a tomboy to be interested then


I like knitting better but thought crochet might be easier with one hook instead of two needles. It seems knitting is good for straight lines, crochet for curves. I'm sure you can do both with either one, but that's how I see it - in my very limited way.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I must add that in one thing you are right on your post was when you threaten me, with reporting me that was your intent to have me removed. As havae said before what else is new your group has reported me before. You also called me a lair, and would post everything. Why not start with all the words put on ???? Not half words. Also there were three emails and last one I delete, all I will say about that is I deleted them all. As I have memory lost I can hontestly say I know you threaten me, but thought it was in in one of the two PM's. So like I have said and will say is I own up to my words and will admit to them. But I am now through with you and what you have said and I do mean through.
> 
> The End...................................


theyarnlady
Emails? an other lie. Would NEVER be Emailing with you.
3 PMs? an other lie.
2 PMs from me and 2 PMs from you. I posted them all.

In the open I posted that I will REPORT you and in the PM that I will HAUNT you. The Adm. decides what to do with reporting, it is not my call. Get used to it, I am a stickler for accuracy. Go get busy to find the postings of mine you quoted. You need to learn that lying has consequences. Memory loss is no excuse for your bad behavior. Nothing to remember about anything I ever posted it should all be there (?) just go and find it, you quoted it, get back to it and we go from there. This whole thing has to do with Soldiers and I will not let that go. The Accusations you made are despicable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Really - he had earrings and tatoos? How do they get away with that. Well, it's the media. Maybe the jurors got to see all six feet of him with his adornments. I was shocked to hear his size. I was picturing a small guy in a little hoodie.


TM certainly wasn't the innocent kid that everyone was portraying him to be. He was in and out of trouble quite a bit.

The judge has allowed lesser charges to be brought in, manslaughter and aggravated assault. The state isn't so sure they will win the case, so want the jury to have options. The state also wants new charges of child abuse because TM was under 18 yrs at the time of his death. The defense was arguing the last point saying child abuse, really? With TM on top of GZ pummeling him, what child abuse.

The whole incident and trial from beginning to end was portrayed by the press as racially motivated. In the beginning the press was saying it was a black man killed by a white man. Then Zimmerman said he was hispanic. The press then switched it to a white hispanic. Unbelievable. I also think the defense won and am expecting violence to break out with the verdict. Florida has brought in extra police to handle the aftermath of the verdict.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Let me help you out, here are the private Messages:
> 
> theyarnlady
> ...


Huckleberry, Your words "enough is enough". Yarnie said she is finished. She has nothing to apologize to you for. She's owned up to all she said and stands by it. You don't like it, too bad. Stop whining and move on.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry, Your words "enough is enough". Yarnie said she is finished. She has nothing to apologize to you for. She's owned up to all she said and stands by it. You don't like it, too bad. Stop whining and move on.


Thank you!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry, Your words "enough is enough". Yarnie said she is finished. She has nothing to apologize to you for. She's owned up to all she said and stands by it. You don't like it, too bad. Stop whining and move on.


soloweygirl
O no, not yet.
go help her find my postings and get me off of her back. Be a real friend to yarnie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> TM certainly wasn't the innocent kid that everyone was portraying him to be. He was in and out of trouble quite a bit.
> 
> The judge has allowed lesser charges to be brought in, manslaughter and aggravated assault. The state isn't so sure they will win the case, so want the jury to have options. The state also wants new charges of child abuse because TM was under 18 yrs at the time of his death. The defense was arguing the last point saying child abuse, really? With TM on top of GZ pummeling him, what child abuse.
> 
> The whole incident and trial from beginning to end was portrayed by the press as racially motivated. In the beginning the press was saying it was a black man killed by a white man. Then Zimmerman said he was hispanic. The press then switched it to a white hispanic. Unbelievable. I also think the defense won and am expecting violence to break out with the verdict. Florida has brought in extra police to handle the aftermath of the verdict.


soloweygirl
how could that have possibly been racially motivated? Zimmerman's words:".....those........always get away with it". And some other expletives, speaking about a Kid who is walking home with Snacks in hand while Zimmermann carries acloaded gun. Nice try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> O no, not yet.
> go help her find my postings and get me off of her back. Be a real friend to yarnie.


She is not on your back you are on her back. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is not on your back you are on her back. :thumbdown:


Country Bumpkins,

You are totally right! :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> how could that have possibly been racially motivated? Zimmerman's words:".....those........always get away with it". And some other expletives, speaking about a Kid who is walking home with Snacks in hand while Zimmermann carries acloaded gun. Nice try.


It has been shown that he didn't use any racial slurs in the 911 call.
again this is one of the many you can find on the subject by googling " did George Zimmerman use racial slurs?"
This comment or statement that he did was disproved by the state.

The FBi even testified that this was not a hate crime.

Whatever your feelings about the case, please don't make spread rumors that have been proved unfounded.
If you have watched any of the trial, this was not brought up.

http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/news/state/expert-george-zimmerman-did-not-use-racial-slur-before-shooting-trayvon-martin

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/04/zimmerman_did_not_use_racial_s.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> TM certainly wasn't the innocent kid that everyone was portraying him to be. He was in and out of trouble quite a bit.
> 
> The judge has allowed lesser charges to be brought in, manslaughter and aggravated assault. The state isn't so sure they will win the case, so want the jury to have options. The state also wants new charges of child abuse because TM was under 18 yrs at the time of his death. The defense was arguing the last point saying child abuse, really? With TM on top of GZ pummeling him, what child abuse.
> 
> The whole incident and trial from beginning to end was portrayed by the press as racially motivated. In the beginning the press was saying it was a black man killed by a white man. Then Zimmerman said he was hispanic. The press then switched it to a white hispanic. Unbelievable. I also think the defense won and am expecting violence to break out with the verdict. Florida has brought in extra police to handle the aftermath of the verdict.


Child abuse? What child? He was six feet tall and out alone after dark. That's not a child. Ridiculous - later today it was not allowed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> O no, not yet.
> go help her find my postings and get me off of her back. Be a real friend to yarnie.


It's not gonna happen, Huck. Nobody wants to - nobody is interested in this old news. Sorry about that, but it looks like what's done is done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> how could that have possibly been racially motivated? Zimmerman's words:".....those........always get away with it". And some other expletives, speaking about a Kid who is walking home with Snacks in hand while Zimmermann carries acloaded gun. Nice try.


I heard the word he used can be black, white, or any shade in between. I think he was referring to people who had been burglarizing the neighborhood.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's not gonna happen, Huck. Nobody wants to - nobody is interested in this old news. Sorry about that, but it looks like what's done is done.


bonbf3
old news to you, total lies about what I said. I think you know the difference. Yarnie keep looking. Why don't you help her if you feel that she is right. Would that not be an honorable thing to do?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> THE PROOF IS THERE AND AS SAID DON'T CARE I SAID IT I OWN IT. YOU DID THREATEN ME IT'S RIGHT THERE. BUT YOU SEEM TO BE ON THE TWIST AGAIN LADY BUT EXPECT NO LESS FROM YOU. YOU PROMISE TO REPORT ME, AND TO POST ALL MY SO CALLED LIES. AGAIN READ MY POST DON'T CARE......
> 
> THE END.....................................


Huckleberry is either a complete idiot or deranged. This is bullying. I think it should be reported. There is no substance to her comments other than threats.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> It has been shown that he didn't use any racial slurs in the 911 call.
> again this is one of the many you can find on the subject by googling " did George Zimmerman use racial slurs?"
> This comment or statement that he did was disproved by the state.
> 
> ...


They played the full statement today on Fox News. There were no expletives. Obviously, Huck watches the less Fair and Balanced news outlets.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is either a complete idiot or deranged. This is bullying. I think it should be reported. There is no substance to her comments other than threats.


Sadly, she's both.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I would like to hear which news sources are considered unbiased. I think your news is probably more nuanced than some of ours. I don't include newspapers, of course.

I did see a clip of Glen Beck (is that right?) on tv, and I was shocked that this was called a news programme. He was all but frothing at the mouth. Is this normal?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also love red beets. Last year in Canada we were surprised to see 10 lb bags or larger, of red beets being sold everywhere. Kept wondering what they did with so many??



west coast kitty said:


> I love pickled beets too, used to make a lot of them when I had a big garden but haven't heard of adding jalapenos - it sounds good. My mom made pickled caulifower with little pearl onions and jalapenos and they were yummy


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Also love red beets. Last year in Canada we were surprised to see 10 lb bags or larger, of red beets being sold everywhere. Kept wondering what they did with so many??


When I was growing up, beetroot sandwiches were our summer diet. I loved them, luckily. I really hated the smell of them boiling though. My mum boiled, sliced and put them in vinegar, and they kept us going for a couple of months.

My poor mother was really not cut out for the job of housewife - hated cooking and was terrible at it. If I told her I liked something I got it for half a year at a time. It's a good job I was anorexic.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sadly, she's both.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I would like to hear which news sources are considered unbiased. I think your news is probably more nuanced than some of ours. I don't include newspapers, of course.
> 
> I did see a clip of Glen Beck (is that right?) on tv, and I was shocked that this was called a news programme. He was all but frothing at the mouth. Is this normal?


No news station or newspaper is unbiased. No journalist in any country is unbiased. The important thing is to watch for the bias. Unfortunately, most people are either not watching the news often enough to get a look at what is happening in the world, or they tune out what they don't want to hear.

The first rule of good journalism is to get the fact, and then do your best not to spin it based on your own beliefs. It never happens, but the closer a journalist comes to that standard, the more respect he gets.

Glen Beck is a conservative, and independent politically. He was on Fox News until 2 years ago, and now has his own pay network, the Blaze. His programming is less news than education. He brought together authors, educators, politicians, and military experts to fully examine topics such as radical Islam, the history of the Progressive movement, and what Americans can do to counteract bad public policy. He did not want America succumbing to the European tax and political philosophies.

As far as the network news TV shows, they get poor marks for reporting anything of substance. Cable news has the highest number of viewers. Fox News, which is known as the Fair and Balanced network, has the highest ratings of all the cable news stations with MSNBC getting the lowest. Ratings indicate how many people are watching that station.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Also love red beets. Last year in Canada we were surprised to see 10 lb bags or larger, of red beets being sold everywhere. Kept wondering what they did with so many??


You can make pickled beets, and relishes. I can them not pickled so we can either eat them as a vegetable or to later make a beet and horseradish relish, which is great on ham. You can also make jams with them for sweetening (I pickled). I think beet sugar is healthier than white sugar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No news station or newspaper is unbiased. No journalist in any country is unbiased. The important thing is to watch for the bias. Unfortunately, most people are either not watching the news often enough to get a look at what is happening in the world, or they tune out what they don't want to hear.
> 
> The first rule of good journalism is to get the fact, and then do your best not to spin it based on your own beliefs. It never happens, but the closer a journalist comes to that standard, the more respect he gets.
> 
> ...


This is a great reply. Thank you!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No news station or newspaper is unbiased. No journalist in any country is unbiased. The important thing is to watch for the bias. Unfortunately, most people are either not watching the news often enough to get a look at what is happening in the world, or they tune out what they don't want to hear.
> 
> The first rule of good journalism is to get the fact, and then do your best not to spin it based on your own beliefs. It never happens, but the closer a journalist comes to that standard, the more respect he gets.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. It's very confusing because on terrestrial tv here we have only the BBC, ITV and Channel 4 news programmes. I have only seen Sky News a few times, but it feels to me quite biased in its reporting.

Your country is so much bigger than ours and you have many more news programmes, and I have seen references here to all the stations you mention, but it's hard to pick out which is the most reliable. More study is needed, but I promise I won't stick my nose in until and unless I know what's what.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> old news to you, total lies about what I said. I think you know the difference. Yarnie keep looking. Why don't you help her if you feel that she is right. Would that not be an honorable thing to do?


Yarnie doesn't need my help, though.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> O no, not yet.
> go help her find my postings and get me off of her back. Be a real friend to yarnie.


Huck, give it up as you are wrong so stop with the bullying as it does not become you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for your reply. It's very confusing because on terrestrial tv here we have only the BBC, ITV and Channel 4 news programmes. I have only seen Sky News a few times, but it feels to me quite biased in its reporting.
> 
> Your country is so much bigger than ours and you have many more news programmes, and I have seen references here to all the stations you mention, but it's hard to pick out which is the most reliable. More study is needed, but I promise I won't stick my nose in until and unless I know what's what.


KnitCrazy gave you an unbiased and exceptional answer regarding the news media in the USA.

I would add that our national news networks, ABC, NBC and CBS are all proven and acknowledged to now be biased toward the Democrat Party and produce and have a definite liberal bias. This has been the case only in the past decade or so when true journalism died in the USA.

Our national networks used to be revered and called the "main stream media." Today, those same networks are referred to as the "lame stream media" by everyone regardless of party affiliation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> how could that have possibly been racially motivated? Zimmerman's words:".....those........always get away with it". And some other expletives, speaking about a Kid who is walking home with Snacks in hand while Zimmermann carries acloaded gun. Nice try.


Evidence has already been presented that shows the 6' young man had Zimmerman on the ground & banging his head on the cement!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, give it up as you are wrong so stop with the bullying as it does not become you!


Yes, sorry to say that you are completely in the wrong, Huck. You are bullying and close to stalking.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. We never put the shorts or flip-flops away. The temps go up and down in the winter. It may be 30 at night and then up to 70 in the day. It has been 90 one day then snow the next. Very crazy weather the last 15 years or so. I like it cold but not real cold. Maybe once or twice it dips down to 20 degrees at night. We really don't need a big coat here but a couple of times .


Oh, I want to live where you live as all summer clothing is packed away then wool is brought out for our yucky weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KnitCrazy gave you an unbiased and exceptional answer regarding the news media in the USA.
> 
> I would add that our national news networks, ABC, NBC and CBS are all proven and acknowledged to now be biased toward the Democrat Party and produce and have a definite liberal bias. This has been the case only in the past decade or so when true journalism died in the USA.
> 
> Our national networks used to be revered and called the "main stream media." Today, those same networks are referred to as the "lame stream media" by everyone regardless of party affiliation.


So true!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, I want to live where you live as all summer clothing is packed away then wool is brought out for our yucky weather.


Well come on down. Love to have you here. But it is hot right now!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well come on down. Love to have you here. But it is hot right now!


Thanks for the invite! We have been having hot/humid weather with rain the past 17 days. Garden too wet so it may not amount to much produce.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night as it is bedtime--tomorrow gals!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nighty, night as it is bedtime--tomorrow gals!


Sleep well, Jane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night Janie. Good news for you today. God is Good! XX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane - just read about your good news! I'm so happy for you! You'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lots of good idea for beets esp horseradish relish. It just was strange seeing those huge bags and bags of red beets in stores among a few other vegs and fruits.

I believe sugar is sugar and not terribly healthy if too much is taken. I avoid any form of artificial sweetener.



Knit crazy said:


> You can make pickled beets, and relishes. I can them not pickled so we can either eat them as a vegetable or to later make a beet and horseradish relish, which is great on ham. You can also make jams with them for sweetening (I pickled). I think beet sugar is healthier than white sugar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonne - nice that she was able to rest up with Grandma and special that you can share the crochet bond. Freeform crochet can be a real art form - have you seen any samples? Were you and gd able to pick out a good book for her to read?


Bonnie, here are some samples of freeform crochet. Prudence Mapstone is an Australian but often comes to the US and Canada for workshops. I met her about 10 years ago and was amazed with her sweater, would never have thought it was crocheted
http://www.knotjustknitting.com/gallery-prudence-mapstone.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry, Your words "enough is enough". Yarnie said she is finished. She has nothing to apologize to you for. She's owned up to all she said and stands by it. You don't like it, too bad. Stop whining and move on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Also love red beets. Last year in Canada we were surprised to see 10 lb bags or larger, of red beets being sold everywhere. Kept wondering what they did with so many??


Beets and other root veggies seem to grow well here. We had a lot of immigrants from Ukraine, Poland and Germany and Borscht has become a favourite soup for many Canadians. Have you ever tried any? They're also good boiled or baked as a veggie side dish.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So happy for your good news Jane; takes a lot of the stress away for you. God Bless


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sadly, she's both.


Wow, is that ever the truth!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beets and other root veggies seem to grow well here. We had a lot of immigrants from Ukraine, Poland and Germany and Borscht has become a favourite soup for many Canadians. Have you ever tried any? They're also good boiled or baked as a veggie side dish.


Ah, you've reminded me about a delicious cold borshch we were given in Minsk a long time ago. We had it with half a hard-boiled egg and a big dollop of sour cream. I've never found a recipe that comes close.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Ah, you've reminded me about a delicious cold borshch we were given in Minsk a long time ago. We had it with half a hard-boiled egg and a big dollop of sour cream. I've never found a recipe that comes close.


Sounds wonderful. Wish I had the opportunity to have some.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds wonderful. Wish I had the opportunity to have some.


Me as well. I love beets and have learned that one of the best foods for health and long life to eat daily is a beet. The fresh beet.

My hubby doesn't like beets, so I don't prepare them. I need to and eat them. This convo reminds me to look into it. Thanks all!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> No news station or newspaper is unbiased. No journalist in any country is unbiased. The important thing is to watch for the bias. Unfortunately, most people are either not watching the news often enough to get a look at what is happening in the world, or they tune out what they don't want to hear.
> 
> The first rule of good journalism is to get the fact, and then do your best not to spin it based on your own beliefs. It never happens, but the closer a journalist comes to that standard, the more respect he gets.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't give you a proper answer last night. It was well past my bedtime. Thank you for your detailed explanation of the different news sources in the US. I think bias is inevitable, but as long as viewers are told of someone's agenda they can make their own judgments. The problems arise when these agendas are not made explicit. I have heard so many people say, "Well, it must be true because I read it in xxxx newspaper".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me as well. I love beets and have learned that one of the best foods for health and long life to eat daily is a beet. The fresh beet.
> 
> My hubby doesn't like beets, so I don't prepare them. I need to and eat them. This convo reminds me to look into it. Thanks all!


I have a great beet crop this year despite the rain. I have red beets but also a bunch of gold ones. Never tried them.

I eat them 2 ways:

1) Layer a baking dish (deep) with beets, onion, butter, salt pepper. Bake with top on baking dish. Simple.

2) Boil and peel. Slice. Arrange nicely on plate with oil and vinegar and oregano. This is delicious.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have a great beet crop this year despite the rain. I have red beets but also a bunch of gold ones. Never tried them.
> 
> I eat them 2 ways:
> 
> ...


Thank you. I like the sound of both especially the second as that is how I grew up eating beets in my family. I'm surprised in the second recipe you suggest boil before peeling.

I would have never suspected you, of all people, would bake in the nude! I've never baked anything without my top on.

The people on this thread never cease to amaze me ....


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have a great beet crop this year despite the rain. I have red beets but also a bunch of gold ones. Never tried them.
> 
> I eat them 2 ways:
> 
> ...


You've inspired me. I'm going to do the second one tonight for the in-laws. It's actually too hot to cook for once.

I saw a recipe somewhere for a chocolate cake that uses grated beetroot. I've never tried it, but apparently it makes the cake very moist and fudgy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I like the sound of both especially the second as that is how I grew up eating beets in my family. I'm surprised in the second recipe you suggest boil before peeling.
> 
> I would have never suspected you, of all people, would bake in the nude! I've never baked anything without my top on.
> 
> The people on this thread never cease to amaze me ....


You aren't serious, are you? Have corrected it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You aren't serious, are you? Have corrected it.


Of course not .... love kidding you! 

"Bake with top on" always!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course not .... love kidding you!
> 
> "Bake with top on" always!


Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't sure!


Where I'm from, the recipe would have said "Cover and bake."

So when you wrote, "Bake with top on" it sounded like you were telling me to not bake unless I had my shirt on! Hilarious to me.

Sorry if I offended you, never my intent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, here are some samples of freeform crochet. Prudence Mapstone is an Australian but often comes to the US and Canada for workshops. I met her about 10 years ago and was amazed with her sweater, would never have thought it was crocheted
> http://www.knotjustknitting.com/gallery-prudence-mapstone.html


Thanks, kitty - that's pretty amazing. One looked just like a net of sea shells. Beautiful.

She did find a book - Clementine by Sara Pennypacker. Yesterday I bought her the next two in the series, and she's coming by today to pick it up. She couldn't put Clementine down, said she loved it. I was so glad because she had been a very reluctant, unenthusiastic reader before that.It was on her required reading list for school!

They have some great books for kids nowadays. Some writers have figured out just what these age groups like. My middle school grandkids are reading books like Hunger Games, Ender's Game, The Giver - really excellent sci-fi just grabs them! (Me, too.)

Thanks for the freeform link!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I like the sound of both especially the second as that is how I grew up eating beets in my family. I'm surprised in the second recipe you suggest boil before peeling.
> 
> I would have never suspected you, of all people, would bake in the nude! I've never baked anything without my top on.
> 
> The people on this thread never cease to amaze me ....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where I'm from, the recipe would have said "Cover and bake."
> 
> So when you wrote, "Bake with top on" it sounded like you were telling me to not bake unless I had my shirt on! Hilarious to me.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you, never my intent.


No problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hallelujah! 

That's exactly what I said aloud when I heard on my car radio minutes ago that Janet Napolitano is going to resign from her position at Homeland Security.

Seems she is taking a position at a CA university. Bless their hearts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Ah, you've reminded me about a delicious cold borshch we were given in Minsk a long time ago. We had it with half a hard-boiled egg and a big dollop of sour cream. I've never found a recipe that comes close.


My paternal grandma made borscht that way, could be eaten either hot or cold and served with a slice of rye bread; made a wonderful lunch. My mom's version was served hot and included left over roast beef or pork and diced other veggies and still served with the rye bread and made a hearty supper on a really cold night. If you like, I'll look up the recipe on the weekend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My paternal grandma made borscht that way, could be eaten either hot or cold and served with a slice of rye bread; made a wonderful lunch. My mom's version was served hot and included left over roast beef or pork and diced other veggies and still served with the rye bread and made a hearty supper on a really cold night. If you like, I'll look up the recipe on the weekend.


I would love the recipe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me as well. I love beets and have learned that one of the best foods for health and long life to eat daily is a beet. The fresh beet.
> 
> My hubby doesn't like beets, so I don't prepare them. I need to and eat them. This convo reminds me to look into it. Thanks all!


Beets are extremely healthy; lucky my hubby loves them too so we eat them often. They're a great source of iron, fiber and vitamins. The only downside is they stain your hands when you work with them. After boiling, there are so many ways to serve them hot or cold and they're also really good baked with onions and rutabagas and yams. They also freeze really well


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My paternal grandma made borscht that way, could be eaten either hot or cold and served with a slice of rye bread; made a wonderful lunch. My mom's version was served hot and included left over roast beef or pork and diced other veggies and still served with the rye bread and made a hearty supper on a really cold night. If you like, I'll look up the recipe on the weekend.


Yes please. It's the perfect weather for it. It was called kholodnik in Russian I think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry I didn't give you a proper answer last night. It was well past my bedtime. Thank you for your detailed explanation of the different news sources in the US. I think bias is inevitable, but as long as viewers are told of someone's agenda they can make their own judgments. The problems arise when these agendas are not made explicit. I have heard so many people say, "Well, it must be true because I read it in xxxx newspaper".


I agree that there is always bias but it takes some time and reading and listening to discern what it is. We were expected to research and compare different points of view in our school essays and would have class debates where we were expected to defend various points of view. I think it made us more aware of issues even if it didn't change our own opinions. Students don't seem to be exposed to the same divesity in our current education system and they don't seem to question as much as I would like to see. Newspaper and TV interviews also used to include a broader range of opinion.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry I didn't give you a proper answer last night. It was well past my bedtime. Thank you for your detailed explanation of the different news sources in the US. I think bias is inevitable, but as long as viewers are told of someone's agenda they can make their own judgments. The problems arise when these agendas are not made explicit. I have heard so many people say, "Well, it must be true because I read it in xxxx newspaper".


The biggest problem now with the American media is that so many are so liberal that they ignore important events because they know it will reflect poorly on the president. Benghazi is an American tragedy, but it would not be receiving any attention except for Fox News and the congressional hearings.

Democrats in congress would never have initiated hearings in the house and have tried to shut them down because they know the results will expose the lies of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton and provide evidence they cannot manage foreign affairs. Obviously, the Dems are biased for BO, and so are the liberal newspapers and network news.

MSNBC is virulently liberal, so they care about their agenda. CNN is more moderately liberal, but protecting BO and HC. Fox News is conservative and their bias against BO means we will get the truth. The majority of Americans knew that BO had created a lie as cause for Benghazi. But we kept hearing the lie, and it was beyond credulity.

Fox News covered the story. You can only count on an opposing media for exposing facts. The ones biased for an administration won't seek the truth. News people change from true journalists to sycophants so quickly after an election that it is scary. As true sycophants, who flatter another in order to get ahead they become self-deluded advocates. Fox doesn't make up stories. It just provides an avenue for the facts to come out, which most of the time doesn't happen on the liberal news sites.

People in power can manipulate the news if they choose to do so. It works that way with every president. However, this president comes from a background of Chicago politics, which is nothing more than thuggery. There is a veneer of civility, but his administration's actions are cold self-interest. He rules with an iron fist similar to Stalin. He is abandoning the principles this country was founded on for totalitarianism. We probably will be stonewalled on Benghazi until the next election.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sleep well, Jane.


Thank you as don't know yet but whatever it is will make life much more comfortable. God is good & yes, I have been down on my knees thanking my father's who both are in heaven.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The biggest problem now with the American media is that so many are so liberal that they ignore important events because they know it will reflect poorly on the president. Benghazi is an American tragedy, but it would not be receiving any attention except for Fox News and the congressional hearings.
> 
> Democrats in congress would never have initiated hearings in the house and have tried to shut them down because they know the results will expose the lies of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton and provide evidence they cannot manage foreign affairs. Obviously, the Dems are biased for BO, and so are the liberal newspapers and network news.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, kitty - that's pretty amazing. One looked just like a net of sea shells. Beautiful.
> 
> She did find a book - Clementine by Sara Pennypacker. Yesterday I bought her the next two in the series, and she's coming by today to pick it up. She couldn't put Clementine down, said she loved it. I was so glad because she had been a very reluctant, unenthusiastic reader before that.It was on her required reading list for school!
> 
> ...


I'm glad she found a book that she liked. I've always loved reading, it opens up such a wide world. I agree that the challenge is in finding a topic that interests them. It's too bad that a lot of people are more interested in their video games and electronics than reading


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The biggest problem now with the American media is that so many are so liberal that they ignore important events because they know it will reflect poorly on the president. Benghazi is an American tragedy, but it would not be receiving any attention except for Fox News and the congressional hearings.
> 
> Democrats in congress would never have initiated hearings in the house and have tried to shut them down because they know the results will expose the lies of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton and provide evidence they cannot manage foreign affairs. Obviously, the Dems are biased for BO, and so are the liberal newspapers and network news.
> 
> ...


Bravo! Aw9358 - you can take these words to heart. Completely accurate, unbiased and the truth.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have a great beet crop this year despite the rain. I have red beets but also a bunch of gold ones. Never tried them.
> 
> I eat them 2 ways:
> 
> ...


This sounds delicious as I only canned pickled beets but did boil them, removed the skins, sliced them with sugar & butter for a veggie when they were first removed from the ground. Yum


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bravo! Aw9358 - you can take these words to heart. Completely accurate, unbiased and the truth.


I'll say amen to this! I cannot listen to the national news as they are too biased on whatever subject they are talking about at the time. I hear enough bias on our local news.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Beets are extremely healthy; lucky my hubby loves them too so we eat them often. They're a great source of iron, fiber and vitamins.


I think of beets and blueberries as the best foods for antioxidants.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, here are some samples of freeform crochet. Prudence Mapstone is an Australian but often comes to the US and Canada for workshops. I met her about 10 years ago and was amazed with her sweater, would never have thought it was crocheted
> http://www.knotjustknitting.com/gallery-prudence-mapstone.html


Wow, I crochet but nothing such as this--lovely! Thanks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as don't know yet but whatever it is will make life much more comfortable. God is good & yes, I have been down on my knees thanking my father's who both are in heaven.


 :thumbup:  :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect. After last night's absurdness I think this applies for our Bible study.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The biggest problem now with the American media is that so many are so liberal that they ignore important events because they know it will reflect poorly on the president. Benghazi is an American tragedy, but it would not be receiving any attention except for Fox News and the congressional hearings.
> 
> Democrats in congress would never have initiated hearings in the house and have tried to shut them down because they know the results will expose the lies of Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton and provide evidence they cannot manage foreign affairs. Obviously, the Dems are biased for BO, and so are the liberal newspapers and network news.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect. After last night's absurdness I think this applies for our Bible study.


Thanks CB - an important reminder that the comfortable way isn't the right way... "love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Kitty we are having a cold front come thru. In the 90's today with lower humidity. I hope you have a wonderful visit with your brother and sil this weekend. Anne I hope you are a blessed time with your inlaws. Everyone else have a beautiful day today too. I am needing to do some house work. See ya'll tonight. Love to you ! XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I would like to hear which news sources are considered unbiased. I think your news is probably more nuanced than some of ours. I don't include newspapers, of course.
> 
> I did see a clip of Glen Beck (is that right?) on tv, and I was shocked that this was called a news programme. He was all but frothing at the mouth. Is this normal?


Glen Beck has his own TV station on cable or satellite. I suppose he can say and do what he pleases. He has no one to report to. Many TV presenters (I think you call them) say quite a bit of outlandish stuff and appear to be given some slack about doing so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Ah, you've reminded me about a delicious cold borshch we were given in Minsk a long time ago. We had it with half a hard-boiled egg and a big dollop of sour cream. I've never found a recipe that comes close.


My mother loved cold borsh, it was her favorite soup. Definitely need the dollop sour cream, the bigger the dollop, the better. I never acquired the taste for the soup. I think it is one of those foods that you either love or hate it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Sorry I didn't give you a proper answer last night. It was well past my bedtime. Thank you for your detailed explanation of the different news sources in the US. I think bias is inevitable, but as long as viewers are told of someone's agenda they can make their own judgments. The problems arise when these agendas are not made explicit. I have heard so many people say, "Well, it must be true because I read it in xxxx newspaper".


NBC has been known to alter video tapes to fit into their agenda. The latest examples were of the 911 call from George Zimmerman, where NBC altered the tape to make it appear that Zimmerman was telling the operator that Martin was black. It was the 911 operator that asked Zimmerman the race of the person he was reporting on. Another example was during the hearings of the Sandy Hook School shooting, NBC again altered the video, this time to make it appear that the people in the courtroom were against what the parent was saying about gun control. They actually were in favor of what was being said. Unfortunately, this is the kind of reporting that is common today. It is really a shame.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect. After last night's absurdness I think this applies for our Bible study.


Beautiful. Thank you. I look forward to the day when you and your friends do, indeed, demonstrate true Christianity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

2 Peter 2:1

But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 2 Peter 2:1
> 
> But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction.


Thank you, Honey. I can't think of a more appropriate verse for you to memorize and keep close to your heart as a warning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

1 Peter 5:8 - Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I think the reason we can't seem to duplicate or mother's and grandmother's recipes is because they did everything from fresh garden veggies and we, or at least most of us depend on what we get from the stores these days. 
With the cuke and onion salad my mother and grandmother always added a pinch of sugar to theirs. I have found that helps in making it closer to what theirs used to be like. 
I remember my Mother laying in her hospital bed at home and calling out her recipe for making cornbread to me and I did exactly like she told me including "scape the bowl and get every bit of the batter out of that bowl" and it still didn't turn out like hers. But, I did record her telling me for posterity! So, maybe one of my grandchildren will get it right one of these days. LOL


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1 Peter 5:8 - Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:


How sad to focus on fear, when we have so much love and beauty to celebrate!

I Corinthians 13: Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I have become sounding brass or a clanging cymbal. 2 And though I have the gift of prophecy, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and though I have all faith, so that I could remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3 And though I bestow all my goods to feed the poor, and though I give my body to be burned,[a] but have not love, it profits me nothing.

4 Love suffers long and is kind; love does not envy; love does not parade itself, is not puffed up; 5 does not behave rudely, does not seek its own, is not provoked, thinks no evil; 6 does not rejoice in iniquity, but rejoices in the truth; 7 bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.

8 Love never fails. But whether there are prophecies, they will fail; whether there are tongues, they will cease; whether there is knowledge, it will vanish away. 9 For we know in part and we prophesy in part. 10 But when that which is perfect has come, then that which is in part will be done away.

11 When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child; but when I became a man, I put away childish things. 12 For now we see in a mirror, dimly, but then face to face. Now I know in part, but then I shall know just as I also am known.

13 And now abide faith, hope, love, these three; but the greatest of these is love.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Beautiful. Thank you. I look forward to the day when you and your friends do, indeed, demonstrate true Christianity.


Do you think you and your buddies can have a dialogue with us and not lie about that which we have posted so that we don't have to go on the defense all the time?


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Do you think you and your buddies can have a dialogue with us and not lie about that which we have posted so that we don't have to go on the defense all the time?


Interesting response to the Gospel.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Interesting response to the Gospel.


Typical liberal redirect to that which I was actually responding. I would guess the answer to my question would be "No".


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Typical liberal redirect to that which I was actually responding. I would guess the answer to my question would be "No".


In short, you love your vanity and the chance to score points more than you love the Word of the Lord. Sad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Typical liberal redirect to that which I was actually responding. I would guess the answer to my question would be "No".


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Typical liberal redirect to that which I was actually responding. I would guess the answer to my question would be "No".


I retract that post. It is an insult to those liberals with whom I can actually have an intelligent dialogue. What I should have asked is, "Can and your gang of thugs have a dialogue without lying or redirect?"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I retract that post. It is an insult to those liberals with whom I can actually have an intelligent dialogue. What I should have asked is, "Can and your gang of thugs have a dialogue without lying or redirect?"


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I think the reason we can't seem to duplicate or mother's and grandmother's recipes is because they did everything from fresh garden veggies and we, or at least most of us depend on what we get from the stores these days.


Many of the younger cooks today don't know how to make a basic white sauce which is the base of many dishes and feel that store bought or an envelope of dry stuff is an acceptable substitution. It just doesn't result in the same texture or taste.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Many of the younger cooks today don't know how to make a basic white sauce which is the base of many dishes and feel that store bought or an envelope of dry stuff is an acceptable substitution. It just doesn't result in the same texture or taste.


Some taste like chemicals. From scratch is the best.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Some taste like chemicals. From scratch is the best.


My DIL, who is expecting twins, continues to have issues with protein. I have been making Mac and Cheese for her and she keeps asking me to make more for her as she's never known it could taste so good. After the twins (boy and girl, yay!!) are born I will teach her how I made it. The secret is starting from a basic roux. They only live 12 blocks away so it's no big deal for me to help them out by making it. She's one tired cookie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My DIL, who is expecting twins, continues to have issues with protein. I have been making Mac and Cheese for her and she keeps asking me to make more for her as she's never known it could taste so good. After the twins (boy and girl, yay!!) are born I will teach her how I made it. The secret is starting from a basic roux. They only live 12 blocks away so it's no big deal for me to help them out by making it. She's one tired cookie.


I suggest Metrx Protein Plus powder - put in Almond Milk with ice or mix in water with ice. Available at Trader Joe's. Excellent source of protein to mix into other stuff or drink on its own; not bad and in vanilla or chocolate. Huge punch of protein!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I suggest Metrx Protein Plus powder - put in Almond Milk with ice or mix in water with ice. Available at Trader Joe's. Excellent source of protein to mix into other stuff or drink on its own; not bad and in vanilla or chocolate. Huge punch of protein!


Thankfully, she has been doing protein drinks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 
You made a very astute observation. Glenn Beck is no newscaster. For you to form your very own opinion, I shall withhold mine for now. It will not take you long at all to see where he is coming from. Looking forward to your conclusion. Huck


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> You made a very astute observation. Glenn Beck is no newscaster. For you to form your very own opinion, I shall withhold mine for now. It will not take you long at all to see where he is coming from. Looking forward to your conclusion. Huck


God Bless you Ingried. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My DIL, who is expecting twins, continues to have issues with protein. I have been making Mac and Cheese for her and she keeps asking me to make more for her as she's never known it could taste so good. After the twins (boy and girl, yay!!) are born I will teach her how I made it. The secret is starting from a basic roux. They only live 12 blocks away so it's no big deal for me to help them out by making it. She's one tired cookie.


To the roux, add mustard powder. What kinds of cheese do you use? Mac and cheese sure puts on the pounds.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My DIL, who is expecting twins, continues to have issues with protein. I have been making Mac and Cheese for her and she keeps asking me to make more for her as she's never known it could taste so good. After the twins (boy and girl, yay!!) are born I will teach her how I made it. The secret is starting from a basic roux. They only live 12 blocks away so it's no big deal for me to help them out by making it. She's one tired cookie.


She may be "craving" the Mack & cheese & it is nice you of you to make it for her. We are all excited about the twins--one of each.

I have twin niece/nephew who were named Marshall & Michelle. Do you get to help out with the names?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> To the roux, add mustard powder. What kinds of cheese do you use? Mac and cheese sure puts on the pounds.


Yes, but oh sooooo good! I would like the recipe please!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ignore the trolls!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God Bless you Ingried. :-D


You crack me up


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ignore the trolls!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is my philosophy. They are pathetic and a waste of my life.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Not a borscht fan unless the beef broth is really super but do love red beets. They are so good with butter, S&P. Also pickled eggs. And as a salad. Yum.

I think we were so curious at the large quantities of beets and the absence of most other vegetables in the roadside mom and pop grocery stores.



west coast kitty said:


> Beets and other root veggies seem to grow well here. We had a lot of immigrants from Ukraine, Poland and Germany and Borscht has become a favourite soup for many Canadians. Have you ever tried any? They're also good boiled or baked as a veggie side dish.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie check out Margaret Werthelm The Beautiful Math of Coral. It is very interesting and shows how they use crochet to replicate coral. It is the art form which can best do this. Not a crocheter but found this highly fascinating.


bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, kitty - that's pretty amazing. One looked just like a net of sea shells. Beautiful.
> 
> She did find a book - Clementine by Sara Pennypacker. Yesterday I bought her the next two in the series, and she's coming by today to pick it up. She couldn't put Clementine down, said she loved it. I was so glad because she had been a very reluctant, unenthusiastic reader before that.It was on her required reading list for school!
> 
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> To the roux, add mustard powder. What kinds of cheese do you use? Mac and cheese sure puts on the pounds.


I use English mustard in the roux as well. It makes such a difference. And the strongest Cheddar cheese I can find in eye-watering quantities. If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing.

Meant to add that I did your beetroot recipe with vinegar and fresh oregano this evening. It did not last long on the table. It was delicious, so thank you for the hint.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> You made a very astute observation. Glenn Beck is no newscaster. For you to form your very own opinion, I shall withhold mine for now. It will not take you long at all to see where he is coming from. Looking forward to your conclusion. Huck


Thank you, but it really wasn't very difficult to suss him out. I promise to do my homework, but it might take a few days.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty we are having a cold front come thru. In the 90's today with lower humidity. I hope you have a wonderful visit with your brother and sil this weekend. Anne I hope you are a blessed time with your inlaws. Everyone else have a beautiful day today too. I am needing to do some house work. See ya'll tonight. Love to you ! XX


Thank you for your good wishes, Country. The in-laws came and we had a lovely meal at home, then went to see my daughter in her final school dance show. I have to admit my tears were quite hard to disguise. She was so good she surprised even me, and I am a little bit biased. Unfortunately, the theatre was so hot that my mother-in-law had to leave before my baby girl (only 22) did her beautiful ballet solo, but there will be a DVD (at vast expense, of course, but it has to be done). I wish you and your family a lovely and not too humid weekend.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Ignore the trolls!


Matthew 23:27 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are like unto whited sepulchres, which indeed appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead men's bones, and of all uncleanness.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> To the roux, add mustard powder. What kinds of cheese do you use? Mac and cheese sure puts on the pounds.


I added liquid smoke.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> In short, you love your vanity and the chance to score points more than you love the Word of the Lord. Sad.


Oh, please! Get real.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

When did you plant the seeds? Is it possible to get a fall or winter crop? If so when to sow the seeds for the mid-Atlantic area?

Like the idea of baking them with some onions.



Lukelucy said:


> I have a great beet crop this year despite the rain. I have red beets but also a bunch of gold ones. Never tried them.
> 
> I eat them 2 ways:
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Matthew 23:27 Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye are like unto whited sepulchres, which indeed appear beautiful outward, but are within full of dead men's bones, and of all uncleanness.


You must not be applying this to you and your pals.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The beef broth makes all the difference. It must be very, very beefy flavor.



soloweygirl said:


> My mother loved cold borsh, it was her favorite soup. Definitely need the dollop sour cream, the bigger the dollop, the better. I never acquired the taste for the soup. I think it is one of those foods that you either love or hate it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How neat to have a boy and a girl. Wonder who will be the oldest?? Hope all goes well for her and their babies.


thumper5316 said:


> My DIL, who is expecting twins, continues to have issues with protein. I have been making Mac and Cheese for her and she keeps asking me to make more for her as she's never known it could taste so good. After the twins (boy and girl, yay!!) are born I will teach her how I made it. The secret is starting from a basic roux. They only live 12 blocks away so it's no big deal for me to help them out by making it. She's one tired cookie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Not a borscht fan unless the beef broth is really super but do love red beets. They are so good with butter, S&P. Also pickled eggs. And as a salad. Yum.
> 
> I think we were so curious at the large quantities of beets and the absence of most other vegetables in the roadside mom and pop grocery stores.


RU Knitting,

I don't know where you live, but some years some vegetables don't do well and some do. This year my vegetable garden is not doing well, but my beets are thriving. So, maybe that is why you see more beets. A good year for them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It was last fall and in the Canadian Maritimes. We got the feeling it was a major part of their diet. Also wondered if they weren't for their animals.



Lukelucy said:


> RU Knitting,
> 
> I don't know where you live, but some years some vegetables don't do well and some do. This year my vegetable garden is not doing well, but my beets are thriving. So, maybe that is why you see more beets. A good year for them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> How neat to have a boy and a girl. Wonder who will be the oldest?? Hope all goes well for her and their babies.


LOL. I and all the rest that care are wondering the same thing. Truth be told, it doesn't matter. All that matters is that they are healthy, and they are.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 1 Peter 5:8 - Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:


Freedom fries is back! She is totally unqualified to discuss religion as her religion is hate, and we know who she worships.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> You must not be applying this to you and your pals.


He sure does talk alot of himself - no?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL. I and all the rest that care are wondering the same thing. Truth be told, it doesn't matter. All that matters is that they are healthy, and they are.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for your good wishes, Country. The in-laws came and we had a lovely meal at home, then went to see my daughter in her final school dance show. I have to admit my tears were quite hard to disguise. She was so good she surprised even me, and I am a little bit biased. Unfortunately, the theatre was so hot that my mother-in-law had to leave before my baby girl (only 22) did her beautiful ballet solo, but there will be a DVD (at vast expense, of course, but it has to be done). I wish you and your family a lovely and not too humid weekend.


That is so great that your daughter showed out. lol I know she did a lovely job. I would have loved to see her dancing. I love ballet. Oh and a solo. You go ahead and be proud of your baby girl. She is a blessing . Shame her grandma didn't get to see the whole proformation. Oh yes a good infestment on the DVD. :thumbup Thank you Anne. XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL. I and all the rest that care are wondering the same thing. Truth be told, it doesn't matter. All that matters is that they are healthy, and they are.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom fries is back! She is totally unqualified to discuss religion as her religion is hate, and we know who she worships.


We have its number.

Freedom & Huck are picking on Yarnie! They must think it makes them look smart but it only shows ignorance! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL. I and all the rest that care are wondering the same thing. Truth be told, it doesn't matter. All that matters is that they are healthy, and they are.


Yes, I'm so excited for you & your family. Healthy babies are what I pray for you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

KGP, how is the modeling going?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night friends--tomorrow!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, please! Get real.


Freedom Fries knows how to open the Bible and pick something to quote. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to live a Christian life. She is a shallow, ignorant person, whose god is herself.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom Fries knows how to open the Bible and pick something to quote. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to live a Christian life. She is a shallow, ignorant person, whose god is herself.


Really. I am grateful that my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ knows my heart and life better than you. I trust Him. You, I do not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty we are having a cold front come thru. In the 90's today with lower humidity. I hope you have a wonderful visit with your brother and sil this weekend. Anne I hope you are a blessed time with your inlaws. Everyone else have a beautiful day today too. I am needing to do some house work. See ya'll tonight. Love to you ! XX


  Hope you had a great day and enjoyed the "cooler" temps


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a great day and enjoyed the "cooler" temps


I guess I did lol . It was hot but less humid. We got the yard mowed weedeated and flowers watered. How about you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> My DIL, who is expecting twins, continues to have issues with protein. I have been making Mac and Cheese for her and she keeps asking me to make more for her as she's never known it could taste so good. After the twins (boy and girl, yay!!) are born I will teach her how I made it. The secret is starting from a basic roux. They only live 12 blocks away so it's no big deal for me to help them out by making it. She's one tired cookie.


wonderful news Thumper; very happy for the new grandma


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie check out Margaret Werthelm The Beautiful Math of Coral. It is very interesting and shows how they use crochet to replicate coral. It is the art form which can best do this. Not a crocheter but found this highly fascinating.


Thanks for the info RU - it was very interesting


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you for your good wishes, Country. The in-laws came and we had a lovely meal at home, then went to see my daughter in her final school dance show. I have to admit my tears were quite hard to disguise. She was so good she surprised even me, and I am a little bit biased. Unfortunately, the theatre was so hot that my mother-in-law had to leave before my baby girl (only 22) did her beautiful ballet solo, but there will be a DVD (at vast expense, of course, but it has to be done). I wish you and your family a lovely and not too humid weekend.


Congrats on your daughter's performance Anne - sounds lovely. DVD's are a great invention, so nice that you can continue to share the special night over and over again


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I did lol . It was hot but less humid. We got the yard mowed weedeated and flowers watered. How about you?


You were energetic and ambitious! I had a fairly steady day - good for this time of year when it is usually slower. DH got the mowing done. My brother called and they will be here about noon tomorrow so they can have lunch with hubby and I'll be home for dinner. I've arranged to have Mon & Tue both off so will have 3 full days to visit. Hope you have another good day tomorrow


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom Fries knows how to open the Bible and pick something to quote. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to live a Christian life. She is a shallow, ignorant person, whose god is herself.


Knit crazy
so your Bible teaches you all of the ugly stuff you spew or do you have a book: "Being nasty without really trying". Nice, very nice.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> so your Bible teaches you all of the ugly stuff you spew or do you have a book: "Being nasty without really trying". Nice, very nice.


One could quote Matthew 18:15. The Bible does not always say to accept what others say and keep your mouth shut. We were all given a back-bone for a reason.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Freedom Fries knows how to open the Bible and pick something to quote. Unfortunately, she doesn't know how to live a Christian life. She is a shallow, ignorant person, whose god is herself.


FF is a gay man who enjoys scrapbooking all our KP posts with his partner for posterity. How sick is he? BTW: I doubt he knows the Bible, just googles for the verse he wants to use.

His gig is up - block quoting others' words or links from Rav is all he's got.

No one cares. Hi 'yall neckers!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> FF is a gay man who enjoys scrapbooking all our KP posts with his partner. How sick is he? BTW: I doubt he knows the Bible, just googles for the verse he wants to use.
> 
> His gig is up - block quoting others words or links from Rav.
> 
> No one cares.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> so your Bible teaches you all of the ugly stuff you spew or do you have a book: "Being nasty without really trying". Nice, very nice.


Ingried go into the Media Room and dance with your friends who are waiting for you to come downstairs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried go into the Media Room and dance with your friends who are waiting for you to come downstairs.


Better yet, just go anywhere forever.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> One could quote Matthew 18:15. The Bible does not always say to accept what others say and keep your mouth shut. We were all given a back-bone for a reason.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Better yet, just go anywhere forever.


In the Cafe, there is a midnight buffet for them too after the dance. She'd be best to enjoy the company of those around her instead of butting in here annoying us always.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> In the Cafe, there is a midnight buffet for them too after the dance. She'd be best to enjoy the company of those around her instead of butting in here annoying us always.


Right on. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> One could quote Matthew 18:15.


The Bible also teaches about people like you and your friends. Self-righteous, know-it alls who rejected Our Lord and killed him. Take care you don't fill your heart so full up with pride that you leave no room at all for Him. You are in my prayers.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> The Bible also teaches about people like you and your friends. Self-righteous, know-it alls who rejected Our Lord and killed him. Take care you don't fill your heart so full up with pride that you leave no room at all for Him. You are in my prayers.


Oh, snap. It also tells us of your kind that showed up just for the food and never bothered to stay around to listen to what he had to say in the first place. They just showed up to get the free stuff.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, snap. It also tells us of your kind that showed up just for the food and never bothered to stay around to listen to what he had to say in the first place. They just showed up to get the free stuff.


Salvation IS free. And so is forgiveness for your many sins, including all your lies. I pray you open your heart to God. He loves you. Freely.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Salvation IS free. Thank God.


One has to want it first. I doubt your sincerity give the crowd you run with.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> One has to want it first. I doubt your sincerity give the crowd you run with.


And who are you to judge? Careful you don't follow in the steps of the Pharasees, who killed the one they claimed to await.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> And who are you to judge? Careful you don't follow in the steps of the Pharasees, who killed the one they claimed to await.


One can discern and not judge.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, snap. It also tells us of your kind that showed up just for the food and never bothered to stay around to listen to what he had to say in the first place. They just showed up to get the free stuff.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ingried go into the Media Room and dance with your friends who are waiting for you to come downstairs.


KPG
The Media room is on the Main Floor right beyond the Swimming Pool.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, snap. It also tells us of your kind that showed up just for the food and never bothered to stay around to listen to what he had to say in the first place. They just showed up to get the free stuff.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> One has to want it first. I doubt your sincerity give the crowd you run with.


He isn't sincere judged by his own posts either. Another ego maniac.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ignore the trolls!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I liken it to trying to ignore mosquitos. Eventually, you have to take a swat at one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I liken it to trying to ignore mosquitos. Eventually, you have to take a swat at one.


 :XD: Love the splat sound ....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are you sure you know the Bible? I haven't read this!


joeysomma
lots you haven't read, it is apparent.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> lots you haven't read, it is apparent.


Huckleberry/Ingried - I'm calling upon you to start today's Bible study. If you insist on being here, teach us something about the Bible and its teachings. Apparently you have read it many times and understand it better than I, so I, for one, will listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried - I'm calling upon you to start today's Bible study. If you insist on being here, teach us something about the Bible and its teachings. Apparently you have read it well and understand it better than us, so, I, for one am listening.


KPG,

She knows nothing about anything. Thinks she does. That's her problem.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> She knows nothing about anything. Thinks she does. That's her problem.


Nope - not buying it. I want to hear from her experiences and learn from her what she knows and can teach me that is from the Bible.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried - I'm calling upon you to start today's Bible study. If you insist on being here, teach us something about the Bible and its teachings. Apparently you have read it many times and understand it better than I, so I, for one, will listen to what you have to say.


She knows it only if it can be Googled.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> LOL. I and all the rest that care are wondering the same thing. Truth be told, it doesn't matter. All that matters is that they are healthy, and they are.


The first one out will be pushed out by the one that wants the space to themselves. At least that is the story my mother told. I'm an identical twin. (Sorry KPG, you and I are fraternal) I only had "all that space" for 10 glorious minutes. LOL


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This post to Bonnie is disgusting Huckleberry. Apologize for posting it to Bonnie! Then leave this thread and take your evil words with you.


I am asking in all that is Holy KPG and in front of all your friends if you have one decent bone in your body that you will stay off of LOLL thread and never post there again. I don't post here on D&P to try to give you and your friends a place to visit and I pray that you will do the same for us. I can't speak for Huck or anyone else's actions but please show some decency and leave us alone. I hope your God given better nature will stop you and you will only interact with us on S&O from now on. Thank you and I hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The first one out will be pushed out by the one that wants the space to themselves. At least that is the story my mother told. I'm an identical twin. (Sorry KPG, you and I are fraternal) I only had "all that space" for 10 glorious minutes. LOL


 :-D You mean to say I share you with another! I KNEW you were a twin but thought to me .... :|


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am asking in all that is Holy KPG and in front of all your friends if you have one decent bone in your body that you will stay off of LOLL thread and never post there again. I don't post here on D&P to try to give you and your friends a place to visit and I pray that you will do the same for us. I can't speak for Huck or anyone else's actions but please show some decency and leave us alone. I hope your God given better nature will stop you and you will only interact with us on S&O from now on. Thank you and I hope you all have a nice day.


Cheeky Blighter, I despise the faux Christian reference and your tone. I suggest you take heed of my last and final post to you.

Regardless, I request in exchange that you and all your friends (we all know who they are) agree to stay away from this thread AND S & O which was started by Lukelucy.

You have started multiple threads on KP and one of your group has started a site on Ravelry where you and your group can speak and visit.

That is two homes for you (LOLL and The Oasis) and two for us (S & O and FF Wearing Denim).

When you lead, I will follow. Thank you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D You mean to say I share you with another! I KNEW you were a twin but thought to me .... :|


Shame, shame on me for telling you this way.  Fraternal twins can be just as special, as Thumper will soon find out.  :wink:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky Blighter, I despise the faux Christian reference and your tone. I suggest you take heed of my last and final post to you.
> 
> Regardless, I request in exchange that you and all your friends (we all know who they are) agree to stay away from this thread AND S & O which was started by Lukelucy.
> 
> ...


I can see your faux christian reply and you responded just as I had expected and you once more showed your true nature. You may be able to dictate to some of your friends but not to anyone else. I asked you kindly to stay off of LOLL and you have so little decency and self control you can't even do that. You are no better than a dog that defecates in it's neighbor's yard. The dog doesn't know any better but you should. You did it on Ravelry and you do it here. There are some very nice women on D&P and you are lucky they put up with you. God bless you dear and have a lovely day. I know I will.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky Blighter, I despise the faux Christian reference and your tone. I suggest you take heed of my last and final post to you.
> 
> Regardless, I request in exchange that you and all your friends (we all know who they are) agree to stay away from this thread AND S & O which was started by Lukelucy.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - not buying it. I want to hear from her experiences and learn from her what she knows and can teach me that is from the Bible.


You might have a looooong wait.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Shame, shame on me for telling you this way.  Fraternal twins can be just as special, as Thumper will soon find out.  :wink:


I'm devastated. To find out on a public forum .... :-o

Thankfully we have the arrival of Thumper's family twins to lift my spirits.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can see your faux christian reply and you responded just as I had expected and you once more showed your true nature. You may be able to dictate to some of your friends but not to anyone else. I asked you kindly to stay off of LOLL and you have so little decency and self control you can't even do that. You are no better than a dog that defecates in it's neighbor's yard. The dog doesn't know any better but you should. You did it on Ravelry and you do it here. There are some very nice women on D&P and you are lucky they put up with you. God bless you dear and have a lovely day. I know I will.


Let me get this straight. Cheeky Blighter dictates we should stay off LOLL, but refuses to stay off D&P when requested to do so? That's rich. We don't want any part of LOLL, but will not bend to her demand until she and her ilk stay off our site. Seems the left lacks self-control. They can't stand their own boring drivel, and come here to expose their ignorance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can see your faux christian reply and you responded just as I had expected and you once more showed your true nature. You may be able to dictate to some of your friends but not to anyone else. I asked you kindly to stay off of LOLL and you have so little decency and self control you can't even do that. You are no better than a dog that defecates in it's neighbor's yard. The dog doesn't know any better but you should. You did it on Ravelry and you do it here. There are some very nice women on D&P and you are lucky they put up with you. God bless you dear and have a lovely day. I know I will.


I used the word "I" in my answer to you. I do not speak for my friends nor dictate to anyone. I told you if you stay away from 'our' threads, I'd stay away from LOLL and your other thread elsewhere.

Do you have a good attorney?

P.S. I've never once defecated on a neighbor's yard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Let me get this straight. Cheeky Blighter dictates we should stay off LOLL, but refuses to stay off D&P when requested to do so? That's rich. We don't want any part of LOLL, but will not bend to her demand until she and her ilk stay off our site. Seems the left lacks self-control. They can't stand their own boring drivel, and come here to expose their ignorance.


Notice her disgusting drivel in how she spoke to me? Well, it's ten times worse on Lukelucy's thread, Smoking & Obamacare. The Libs lack more than self-control.

I've publicly told Cheeky to not ever again defame my name or speak against my name. She ignored that request and immediately started in again and will face the consequences of her actions. I apologize for you having to read her BS here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Vet Lady Bug


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Little Red Wagon


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been away for 10 days, no computer to follow KP. I see you have been very busy writing. It will take a long time to catch up. I went with my daughter and 3 grand boys (7,9,11) to Canada to go fishing. It had been 6 years since they had been there. 4 days of fishing was enough for the boys. At least they were catching fish. Most were to small to keep. The last day the 11 yr old brought in 30" Northern Pike. It was in the "slot" so it had to thrown back. He was sure proud that he did it by himself.
> 
> My husband is still there at our cabin. We would like to sell it. Getting to old, it is to hard to get in and out of the boat, and 500+ miles one way is getting longer all the time.


Sounds great, Joeysomma. Hope you still had fun. How was the weather?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Little Red Wagon


I love that! I have the same wagon but my wheels are worn down. I put my Christmas tree in mine. Right now I have all my granite ware and enamel wear in it my country dining room. Thanks Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Vet Lady Bug


Cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been away for 10 days, no computer to follow KP. I see you have been very busy writing. It will take a long time to catch up. I went with my daughter and 3 grand boys (7,9,11) to Canada to go fishing. It had been 6 years since they had been there. 4 days of fishing was enough for the boys. At least they were catching fish. Most were to small to keep. The last day the 11 yr old brought in 30" Northern Pike. It was in the "slot" so it had to thrown back. He was sure proud that he did it by himself.
> 
> My husband is still there at our cabin. We would like to sell it. Getting to old, it is to hard to get in and out of the boat, and 500+ miles one way is getting longer all the time.


Sounds like a great trip with the grands. I missed you! XX


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My question was for Freedom Fries and you answered for her. So don't complain when I expect you to answer all of my questions.
> 
> It was the Jews not the Pharisees.
> 
> The Jews were looking for their Messiah and they did not recognize him. They are still looking.


Oh, how embarrassing!

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/sadducees_pharisees_essenes.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We all killed Jesus. He died for our sins! Everyone killed him because we can't be perfect. He has to cover our sins. Nothing good in us. When we ask Him into our hearts then we are forgiven. Old things are pasted away and we are a new creation.John 3: 16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son that whosoever believes in His should not perish but have everlasting life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rain one day, where we needed rain gear. It was hot the first day, then reasonable, cold on some nights.. Mosquitoes were bad unless you were on the lake or in the wind or sun.
> 
> I guess you could say I had fun, when I wasn't cooking, washing dishes, cleaning, or fishing, I was able to knit and crochet. I completed a lapghan, 2 hats, and 3 potholders.


Joeysomma, 
Appreciate that you have a family to do this stuff with. I do not. Next time, I'll do the cooking and dishes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried - I'm calling upon you to start today's Bible study. If you insist on being here, teach us something about the Bible and its teachings. Apparently you have read it many times and understand it better than I, so I, for one, will listen to what you have to say.


KPG
..tention, the Moron General KPG has spoken. You mean you have been reading that book for years and still know nothing about it? That figures. Close your ears, you do not want to hear what I have to say. Guaranteed not.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cheeky Blighter, I despise the faux Christian reference and your tone. I suggest you take heed of my last and final post to you.
> 
> Regardless, I request in exchange that you and all your friends (we all know who they are) agree to stay away from this thread AND S & O which was started by Lukelucy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


theyarnlady
where are they? My postings I mean.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Oh, how embarrassing!
> 
> http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/History/sadducees_pharisees_essenes.html


FreedomFries
interesting reading, thank you but
please, be realistic, such writings are W A Y over their heads. WAY, w a y over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been away for 10 days, no computer to follow KP. I see you have been very busy writing. It will take a long time to catch up. I went with my daughter and 3 grand boys (7,9,11) to Canada to go fishing. It had been 6 years since they had been there. 4 days of fishing was enough for the boys. At least they were catching fish. Most were to small to keep. The last day the 11 yr old brought in 30" Northern Pike. It was in the "slot" so it had to thrown back. He was sure proud that he did it by himself.
> 
> My husband is still there at our cabin. We would like to sell it. Getting to old, it is to hard to get in and out of the boat, and 500+ miles one way is getting longer all the time.


Glad you are back and you had such a lovely time with family. It does sound like you were able to get in a lot of knitting time too. Good for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that! I have the same wagon but my wheels are worn down. I put my Christmas tree in mine. Right now I have all my granite ware and enamel wear in it my country dining room. Thanks Yarnie! :thumbup:


Oh how long have you been collecting granite, and enamel wear?
Have two red wagons and old sled from when children where little.
My dad gave me an old pair of iron ices skates. that we hang up at Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how long have you been collecting granite, and enamel wear?
> Have two red wagons and old sled from when children where little.
> My dad gave me an old pair of iron ices skates. that we hang up at Christmas.


About 25 years. Have it in my kitchen and my dining room. Alittle bit obsessed with it. I have a antique baby sled that I bought in Mo. Also a enamelware looking cash register. Love anything old and rusty. Neat to have some old skates for decoration. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> About 25 years. Have it in my kitchen and my dining room. Alittle bit obsessed with it. I have a antique baby sled that I bought in Mo. Also a enamelware looking cash register. Love anything old and rusty. Neat to have some old skates for decoration. :lol:


Oh that sounds so neat do you have an old pitcher and wash basen? Cash register, never heard of that. It must be very unusal. 
I love the old and rustic looking things too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so neat do you have an old pitcher and wash basen? Cash register, never heard of that. It must be very unusal.
> I love the old and rustic looking things too.


I have a wash basen and pitcher but it is about 25 years old. It was my grandmothers but not that old. I have my husbands great grandmothers wash stand. It is oak. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a wash basen and pitcher but it is about 25 years old. It was my grandmothers but not that old. I have my husbands great grandmothers wash stand. It is oak. :XD:


Oh wow, how lucky you are. with even a wash stand. I love looking at them. Do you go antiquing? I use to collected old post cards and linens . Now love to buy old scrabble games, want to use the wooden letters for buttons . just have to find my old hand drill with small drill bits.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh wow, how lucky you are. with even a wash stand. I love looking at them. Do you go antiquing? I use to collected old post cards and linens . Now love to buy old scrabble games, want to use the wooden letters for buttons . just have to find my old hand drill with small drill bits.


Antiquing is my middle name. lol Dh loves it too. It is so relaxing. Have a house full and also a barn. I need to part with some of it but can't bare to think about it. I have the old ironboard and irons. You name it I may have it. :shock: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Notice her disgusting drivel in how she spoke to me? Well, it's ten times worse on Lukelucy's thread, Smoking & Obamacare. The Libs lack more than self-control.
> 
> I've publicly told Cheeky to not ever again defame my name or speak against my name. She ignored that request and immediately started in again and will face the consequences of her actions. I apologize for you having to read her BS here.


She is out of line as is FF's and Huck. They want to annoy, not to discuss anything. We tried discussion and Christian love. They want only animosity. I refuse to enter a discussion with them. They have earned nothing but disrespect. I am sorry to say they are all head cases.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She is out of line as is FF's and Huck. They want to annoy, not to discuss anything. We tried discussion and Christian love. They want only animosity. I refuse to enter a discussion with them. They have earned nothing but disrespect. I am sorry to say they are all head cases.


I agree with you knit crazy. KGP has tried more than once and they always slam her no matter what.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Vet Lady Bug


Lovely, Yarnie did you make this? Sooooo cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think I may fit in with you and yarnlady. But my passion is glassware. It started with depression glass, now it is the 40's, 50's,60's, and some 70's. Also old irons and sewing machines, both adult size and toys.
> 
> I guess I must be an antique, LOL, since now they are calling anything old an antique.


 I think anything that is over 25 years is an antique. Guess we all are. Of course you fit in with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, ladies, my furniture is "Early Halloween" does that count for antiques?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been away for 10 days, no computer to follow KP. I see you have been very busy writing. It will take a long time to catch up. I went with my daughter and 3 grand boys (7,9,11) to Canada to go fishing. It had been 6 years since they had been there. 4 days of fishing was enough for the boys. At least they were catching fish. Most were to small to keep. The last day the 11 yr old brought in 30" Northern Pike. It was in the "slot" so it had to thrown back. He was sure proud that he did it by himself.
> 
> My husband is still there at our cabin. We would like to sell it. Getting to old, it is to hard to get in and out of the boat, and 500+ miles one way is getting longer all the time.


We missed you but glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Song http://gnli.christianpost.com/video/dolly-parton-hes-alive-full-song-12192


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think I may fit in with you and yarnlady. But my passion is glassware. It started with depression glass, now it is the 40's, 50's,60's, and some 70's. Also old irons and sewing machines, both adult size and toys.
> 
> I guess I must be an antique, LOL, since now they are calling anything old an antique.


weclome to the club. I always wondered when young who would want this stuff I had now I know. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lovely, Yarnie did you make this? Sooooo cute!


No Janie a man here in this state makes them and gives profits to our American veterans. I could never do that as it is metal work.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Little Red Wagon


theyarnlady
that looks really pretty.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Very very cute


theyarnlady said:


> Vet Lady Bug


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That wagon is a classic!


Country Bumpkins said:


> About 25 years. Have it in my kitchen and my dining room. Alittle bit obsessed with it. I have a antique baby sled that I bought in Mo. Also a enamelware looking cash register. Love anything old and rusty. Neat to have some old skates for decoration. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Vet Lady Bug


Yarnie, I just love your lady bug, he's adorable (especially the little face). How big is he?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Little Red Wagon


Love the red wagon too! your plants look perfect in it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have been away for 10 days, no computer to follow KP. I see you have been very busy writing. It will take a long time to catch up. I went with my daughter and 3 grand boys (7,9,11) to Canada to go fishing. It had been 6 years since they had been there. 4 days of fishing was enough for the boys. At least they were catching fish. Most were to small to keep. The last day the 11 yr old brought in 30" Northern Pike. It was in the "slot" so it had to thrown back. He was sure proud that he did it by himself.
> 
> My husband is still there at our cabin. We would like to sell it. Getting to old, it is to hard to get in and out of the boat, and 500+ miles one way is getting longer all the time.


Nice that you could share the experience with your grandsons, but totally understand that you're happy to be back at home


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> that looks really pretty.


Thank you for being nice! Is your Avatar a painting or another craft? It is beautiful!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for being nice! Is your Avatar a painting or another craft? It is beautiful!


Janeway
Thank you. Painted by Huck.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Vet Lady Bug


Yarnie - I LOVE this. I still want one. However, because of the size and what looks like great weight, I'm concerned about having one shipped to me.

What do you think? The legs look like rebar which is able to pierce a shipping box easily. The bug looks heavy which equates to quite a large and expensive item to ship?

The lady is adorable!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Little Red Wagon


So sweet and patriotic! I'd really enjoy seeing this daily.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> ..tention, the Moron General KPG has spoken. You mean you have been reading that book for years and still know nothing about it? That figures. Close your ears, you do not want to hear what I have to say. Guaranteed not.


You have completely lost it as evidenced by this post of yours.

I thought you were willing and able to share some of your thoughts about something within the Bible here on this thread.

It seems you cannot form cohesive thoughts on any topic.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> She is out of line as is FF's and Huck. They want to annoy, not to discuss anything. We tried discussion and Christian love. They want only animosity. I refuse to enter a discussion with them. They have earned nothing but disrespect. I am sorry to say they are all head cases.


I'm sad to say I agree with you. I've surrendered them to God's care for the way they have treated me. I shall not try explaining myself or God's love to them again. One by one they have shown me their true selves and tried to justify and cover themselves for their shame. That hasn't worked since in the Garden of Eden and doesn't fool even me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you knit crazy. KGP has tried more than once and they always slam her no matter what.


Thank you, Yarnie, for your comment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, ladies, my furniture is "Early Halloween" does that count for antiques?


  Love to see that....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm ready to head to the grocery store for things for new recipes this week.

On the menu, slow-cooker red potatoes with bacon, beef broccoli and apple crisp. I believe I have other newbies to try as well, gotta check now.

Have a blessed Sunday friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Had chuckle over this one - stimulus at work anywhere in the world
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184813-1.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, ladies, my furniture is "Early Halloween" does that count for antiques?


Janeway
antiques or not, the main thing is that you are happy in your surroundings.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm ready to head to the grocery store for things for new recipes this week.
> 
> On the menu, slow-cooker red potatoes with bacon, beef broccoli and apple crisp. I believe I have other newbies to try as well, gotta check now.
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday friends!


KPG
shopping on Sunday? That is a no, no in our Family. Emergencies only. "God....................and on the 7th day.................."
Today's Bible lesson. Huck


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Vet Lady Bug


That's adorable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had chuckle over this one - stimulus at work anywhere in the world
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184813-1.html


Thanks as I had missed this one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> antiques or not, the main thing is that you are happy in your surroundings.


Guess I am happy as knew I couldn't change it so just tried to keep it clean. We must accept the things we cannot change.

I have a friend who is going through menopause, but is depressed because she does not have much money. I told her it is too late when you reach 60 to accumulate much if any wealth after that age. She said they had 5 children but did not try to save money & took vacation trips & bought things to have a nice life, but now is crying in her milk! Kids are all doing their own things so do not visit much & said she & DH don't have much in common!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Guess I am happy as knew I couldn't change it so just tried to keep it clean. We must accept the things we cannot change.
> 
> I have a friend who is going through menopause, but is depressed because she does not have much money. I told her it is too late when you reach 60 to accumulate much if any wealth after that age. She said they had 5 children but did not try to save money & took vacation trips & bought things to have a nice life, but now is crying in her milk! Kids are all doing their own things so do not visit much & said she & DH don't have much in common!


janeway

they had 5 children and not much in common? Hmmmm! Don't feel sorry for her. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> shopping on Sunday? That is a no, no in our Family. Emergencies only. "God....................and on the 7th day.................."
> Today's Bible lesson. Huck


God did indeed rest on the seventh day, not because he needed to or was tired, He was done with his creation.

My Pastor, those elders, Sunday teachers, admin staff, child care volunteers, ushers, treasurers, choir, musicians, parking attendants, cafe workers, janitors, greeters, food pantry, janitors, Audio/Visual staff, cleaners, etc., of my Church all work on Sundays. Yet we all do gladly with praise for God in our hearts.

Don't you?

Guess you only call upon or worship God on Sundays in an emergency.

After Sunday services we, too, all re-fresh and relax our bodies and re-create ourselves in God's image to the best of our abilities and understanding to begin anew. Nothing in the Bible says that we cannot shop on a Sunday or work for that matter. We are all sinners in training and are not done re-creating ourselves in God's image; never will be.

Your thoughts and understanding of this Biblical verse are very flawed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God did indeed rest on the seventh day, not because he needed to or was tired, He was done with his creation.
> 
> My Pastor, those elders, Sunday teachers, admin staff, child care volunteers, ushers, treasurers, choir, musicians, parking attendants, cafe workers, janitors, greeters, food pantry, janitors, Audio/Visual staff, cleaners, etc., of my Church all work on Sundays. Yet we all do gladly with praise for God in our hearts.
> 
> ...


KPG
blaming your going astray on God? Keep trying, it ain't working. Looking for an Army to support your ridiculous claim? It ain't working. I shall check in periodically and see how well you abide by the good Book. So far your grades are all failing ones. Sorry!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> God did indeed rest on the seventh day, not because he needed to or was tired, He was done with his creation.
> 
> My Pastor, those elders, Sunday teachers, admin staff, child care volunteers, ushers, treasurers, choir, musicians, parking attendants, cafe workers, janitors, greeters, food pantry, janitors, Audio/Visual staff, cleaners, etc., of my Church all work on Sundays. Yet we all do gladly with praise for God in our hearts.
> 
> ...


KPG, it is amazing. Huck confuses the Sabbath (7th day) with the Lord's Day (the 8th day). The Sabbath is from 6 pm Friday until 6 pm Saturday and is a Jewish tradition. The Lord's Day is Sunday.

Nowhere in the Bible does it say that Christians must worship on the Sabbath. Christians do not worship on the Sabbath, which according to Jewish law is the last day of the week (Saturday), when God rested from all the work he had done in creation (Gen. 2:2-3). Christians worship on the Lords Day, the first day of the week (Sunday, the eighth day); the day when God said "Let there be light" (Gen. 1:3); the day when Christ rose from the dead; the day when the Holy Spirit came upon the Apostles.

You have tried to educate Ingreid, but it is probably useless. The religious concepts are probably over her head.

Jesus Christ in Mark 2:23-28 allowed His disciples to pluck heads of grain to eat as they walked through grain fields on the Sabbath. He was challenged on this point by the Pharisees, who had added more than 60 legalistic "dos and don'ts" to the Sabbathof their own human devising. But Jesus said, "The Sabbath was made for man, and not man for the Sabbath. Therefore the Son of Man is also Lord of the Sabbath."

There is no restriction on what can be done on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, it is amazing. Huck confuses the Sabbath (7th day) with the Lord's Day (the 8th day). The Sabbath is from 6 pm Friday until 6 pm Saturday and is a Jewish tradition. The Lord's Day is Sunday.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it say that Christians must worship on the Sabbath. Christians do not worship on the Sabbath, which according to Jewish law is the last day of the week (Saturday), when God rested from all the work he had done in creation (Gen. 2:2-3). Christians worship on the Lords Day, the first day of the week (Sunday, the eighth day); the day when God said "Let there be light" (Gen. 1:3); the day when Christ rose from the dead; the day when the Holy Spirit came upon the Apostles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Isn't Ingreid's ignorance of the Bible a shame? Too bad, she might be a nicer person if she actually read the Bible.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, it is amazing. Huck confuses the Sabbath (7th day) with the Lord's Day (the 8th day). The Sabbath is from 6 pm Friday until 6 pm Saturday and is a Jewish tradition. The Lord's Day is Sunday.
> 
> Nowhere in the Bible does it say that Christians must worship on the Sabbath. Christians do not worship on the Sabbath, which according to Jewish law is the last day of the week (Saturday), when God rested from all the work he had done in creation (Gen. 2:2-3). Christians worship on the Lords Day, the first day of the week (Sunday, the eighth day); the day when God said "Let there be light" (Gen. 1:3); the day when Christ rose from the dead; the day when the Holy Spirit came upon the Apostles.
> 
> ...


Not quite, Knitcrazy. The Sabbath is from Friday at sundown to Saturday at sundown.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Medusa,

Welcome! Thanks for the minor correction to Knit Crazy's post. However, it doesn't change the meaning or message told about shopping on Sundays.

Would you post the corrections you have for Huckleberry or us of the topic at hand. I'd appreciate another opinion if it is an informed one.

Huck is very confused and ignorant to this specific Biblical verse and understanding of the Bible in general. We have Bible lessons on this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Medusa,
> 
> Welcome! Thanks for the minor correction to Knit Crazy's post. However, it doesn't change the meaning or message told about shopping on Sundays.
> 
> ...


KPG
have your Pastor explain the Bible to you, you are making a terrible mess of it. Huck is very clear you will learn, if you are capable of learning. To avoid further embarrassment, do as I asked, speak with your Pastor or are you worried he discovers that everything he preached bypassed you? Wonder why in your ignorance you insist on being pompous. Now try to be a good girl and not go shopping on Sunday. As a Christian, doing that on Sabbath is o.k. Darn, do we have to teach you everything? How did you get this old and know so little? What a waste of life.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Just for Fun!

Don't judge too quickly:

http://www.downvids.net/-must-watch-too-damn-epic-457184.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huck: added five more sentences I see (after pompous) to your last post after posting it. Trying to Cover Up your lies like Clinton?

Keep your mouth shut unless you have something topical and appropriate to say to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> have your Pastor explain the Bible to you, you are making a terrible mess of it. Huck is very clear you will learn, if you are capable of learning. To avoid further embarrassment, do as I asked, speak with your Pastor or are you worried he discovers that everything he preached bypassed you? Wonder why in your ignorance you insist on being pompous. Now try to be a good girl and not go shopping on Sunday. As a Christian, doing that on Sabbath is o.k. Darn, do we have to teach you everything? How did you get this old and know so little? What a waste of life.


Who the blazes is speaking here. Huck, do you have a friend posting for you? If so, we have two nasty, ignorant people, who have no religious training. Or, are you psychotic? You are trying to act as your own reference. What a mess you are. You have no authority here to make demands of others, correct others, or direct others. We don't want you here, need you here, or respect anything you say. You are a joke, and we are laughing at you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Who the blazes is speaking here. Huck, do you have a friend posting for you? If so, we have two nasty, ignorant people, who have no religious training. Or, are you psychotic? You are trying to act as your own reference. What a mess you are. You have no authority here to make demands of others, correct others, or direct others. We don't want you here, need you here, or respect anything you say. You are a joke, and we are laughing at you.


Knit crazy
KPG asked me to give him/her Bible lessons, I am trying by directing him/her to her Pastor. I do not want to give false witness. Respect from the like as you? Not looking for it. Keep on laughing while being so angry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck: added five more sentences I see (after pompous) to your last post after posting it. Trying to Cover Up your lies like Clinton?
> 
> Keep your mouth shut unless you have something topical and appropriate to say to me.


shaking my head :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Who the blazes is speaking here. Huck, do you have a friend posting for you? If so, we have two nasty, ignorant people, who have no religious training. Or, are you psychotic? You are trying to act as your own reference. What a mess you are. You have no authority here to make demands of others, correct others, or direct others. We don't want you here, need you here, or respect anything you say. You are a joke, and we are laughing at you.


I'm not laughing, I'm angry with Huckleberry. I cannot even state I'm going grocery shopping without being insulted, berated or called a waste of life by Huckleberry. No matter where or what I posted, the ignorant one has to respond.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Here is a list showing why Barack Obama is unique and despicable as president.*

First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner.

First President to have a social security number from a state he has never lived in.

First President to preside over a cut to the credit-rating of the United States .

First President to violate the War Powers Act.

First President to be held in contempt of court for illegally obstructing oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico .

First President to defy a Federal Judges court order to cease implementing the Health Care Reform Law.

First President to require all Americans to purchase a product from a third party.

First President to spend a trillion dollars on shovel-ready jobs when there was no such thing as shovel-ready jobs.

First President to abrogate bankruptcy law to turn over control of companies to his union supporters.

First President to by-pass Congress and implement the Dream Act through executive fiat.

First President to order a secret amnesty program that stopped the deportation of illegal immigrants across the U.S. , including those with criminal convictions.

First President to demand a company hand-over $20 billion to one of his political appointees.

First President to terminate America s ability to put a man in space-defunded NASA.

First President to have a law signed by an auto-pen without being present.

First President to arbitrarily declare an existing law unconstitutional and refuse to enforce it.

First President to threaten insurance companies if they publicly spoke-out on the reasons for their rate increases.

First President to tell a major manufacturing company (Boeing) in which State they are allowed to locate a factory.

First President to file lawsuits against the states he swore an oath to protect (AZ, WI, OH, IN).

First President to withdraw an existing coal permit that had been properly issued years ago.

First President to fire an inspector general of Ameri-corps for catching one of his friends in a corruption case.

First President to appoint 45 czars to replace elected officials in his office.

First President to golf 73 separate times in his first two and a half years in office, 90 to date & counting.

First President to hide his medical, educational and travel records.

First President to win a Nobel Peace Prize for doing NOTHING to earn it.

First President to not know how to properly pronounce Navy 'corpsman'.

First President to go on multiple global apology tours-including bowing to foreign rulers.

First President to go on 17 lavish vacations, including date nights and Wednesday evening White House parties for his friends; paid for by the taxpayer.

First President to say that America was not a Christian nation.

First President to have 22 personal servants (taxpayer funded) just for his wife.

First President to keep a dog trainer on retainer for $102,000 a year at taxpayer expense.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not laughing, I'm angry. I cannot even state I'm going grocery shopping without being insulted, berated or called a waste of life by Huckleberry. No matter where or what I posted, the ignorant one has to respond.


Ignore Ingreid. She isn't right in the head. She also isn't worth your spit. She is the angry one because she got caught and her ignorance exposed. I am laughing at her because she is a joke.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not laughing, I'm angry. I cannot even state I'm going grocery shopping without being insulted, berated or called a waste of life by Huckleberry. No matter where or what I posted, the ignorant one has to respond.


KPG we have a secret place . It is Psalm 91: 1-3 He that dwells in the secet place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty. I will say of the LORD, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust. Surely he shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and the noisome pestilence."


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> *Here is a list showing why Barack Obama is unique and despicable as president.*
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner.
> 
> ...


Wow what a list. Where did you get this info?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> *Here is a list showing why Barack Obama is unique and despicable as president.*
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner.
> 
> ...


Take a look at this site.
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/o/obama-report-card.htm#.UeQY9hzCmIw


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> shaking my head :shock:


Country Bumpkins
try no to get dizzy from it since you need to get some things straight yet. By the way you are in Bible lessons, teach KPG, he/she needs it. Perhaps you will do better teaching her husband and he may get through to her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Wow what a list. Where did you get this info?


peacegoddess
youtube and faux entertainment are their sources of information. Facts don't matter just fiction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> try no to get dizzy from it since you need to get some things straight yet.


I am very straight and have my feet firmly planted on the Rock. Don't worry about me, Dear. God Bless you! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Now I know what is wrong with Ingleberry. Her mother dropped her on her head on a rock and destroyed her brain just as pictured in her present avatar.

Or is that him ....


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now I know what is wrong with Ingleberry. Her mother dropped her on her head on a rock and destroyed her brain just as pictured in her present avatar.
> 
> Or is that him ....


KPG
thank you for promoting my artwork. Much appreciated. Another fabulous posting of yours. Keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now I know what is wrong with Ingleberry. Her mother dropped her on her head on a rock and destroyed her brain just as pictured in her present avatar.
> 
> Or is that him ....


Country Bumpkins
don't you love your Christian Friend's postings? Get her into your Bible studies. She can use them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> thank you for promoting my artwork. Much appreciated. Another fabulous posting of yours. Keep posting.


Not promoting anything but your stupidity and describing the history of what made you so. Too bad you cannot understand the difference. You've confirmed you agree to my description with your post quoted above. How can you not understand that? You truly are a nut job.

Then only minutes later you tell CountryBumpkin you don't like what I posted (referring to the very same quote above) that you tell me was a fabulous post. You are completely lost.

Thank you, however, for stating my posts are fabulous. At least some good came from your destroyed brain cells - once.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are doing a lot of writing, but it does not make sense. If we are wrong, please tell us *exactly* what is right.
> with references.
> If you are unable or unwilling to do that, Please keep quiet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> *Here is a list showing why Barack Obama is unique and despicable as president.*
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ignore Ingreid. She isn't right in the head. She also isn't worth your spit. She is the angry one because she got caught and her ignorance exposed. I am laughing at her because she is a joke.


Thank you Knit crazy. He is a bum elected by ignorant fools.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

This list was created from rumor, not fact.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> This list was created from rumor, not fact.


You are not even comparing the same lists. In addition, you state the original list Knit Crazy posted was rumor, not fact. Why should anyone believe you?

Your claim is only your opinion.

Anyone can know the facts of the original list. I'm sure others who regularly post in this thread do know the facts as do I.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are not comparing the same lists. In addition, you state the original list was rumor, not fact.
> 
> Why should anyone believe you?


Go to the site I provided.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Go to the site I provided.


I did. How else would I have been able to tell you the two lists are not comparable one-on-one? Your linked site is worthless.

If you followed each topic and knew the facts, you wouldn't need a website of opinions to tell you what is factual or a rumor either.

You're free to waste your own time as you wish.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did. How else would I have been able to tell you the two lists are not comparable one-on-one? Your linked site is worthless.
> 
> If you followed each topic and knew the facts, you wouldn't need a website of opinions to tell you what is factual or a rumor either.
> 
> You're free to waste your own time as you wish.


It did not necessarily have to be one for one in my estimation because even if it were only a few it lends to discredit the basis of the list. Also, you are the one who often asks for "proof" of information. It was not a waste of time for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Knit crazy- I'm using your list and adding comments, hope you don't mind.
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner. (If you ask his supposed classmates at Columbia, they have no memory of Obama being there. When he wrote his book, he claimed he was born in Kenya).
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Take a look at this site.
> http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/o/obama-report-card.htm#.UeQY9hzCmIw


Not interested in spin, only facts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Not interested in spin, only facts.


Agreed, don't bother with the link - nonsense and a complete waste of time.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Not interested in spin, only facts.


So provide some facts and not rumor.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joeysoma, KGP, knit crazy, Lukelucy & Country, don't spin to those other people's tune as they know Obo is bad but won't acknowledge the fact because he is a Democrat!

It is a very sad time for America!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed, don't bother with the link - nonsense and a complete waste of time.


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Joeysoma, KGP, knit crazy, Lukelucy & Country, don't spin to those other people's tune as they know Obo is bad but won't acknowledge the fact because he is a Democrat!
> 
> It is a very sad time for America!


I know only too well Janeway. I humored peacegod's demand, but the website she linked was of no value, only someone's opinions. Complete time waste, and I don't know about you but I'm not interested in her opinions either.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Joeysoma, KGP, knit crazy, Lukelucy & Country, don't spin to those other people's tune as they know Obo is bad but won't acknowledge the fact because he is a Democrat!
> 
> It is a very sad time for America!


Hi Janeway,

Yes, sad for America. And the fact that the others (we all know whom) are here is sad, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is for you West Coast Kitty


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed, don't bother with the link - nonsense and a complete waste of time.


KPG
how on earth would you know, where others have grey matter you have only grey, no matter.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So provide some facts and not rumor.


peacegoddess
don't be so hard on her/them. Facts is a very foreign word to them, which they cannot deal with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the New Chix Inn and Dinner


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the last one, why I open the front gate


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not promoting anything but your stupidity and describing the history of what made you so. Too bad you cannot understand the difference. You've confirmed you agree to my description with your post quoted above. How can you not understand that? You truly are a nut job.
> 
> Then only minutes later you tell CountryBumpkin you don't like what I posted (referring to the very same quote above) that you tell me was a fabulous post. You are completely lost.
> 
> Thank you, however, for stating my posts are fabulous. At least some good came from your destroyed brain cells - once.


KPG
you are a fabulous Riot.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie - wow and wow!

You've done a fantastic job on your vest. Finished and so nice. Give yourself a pat on the back. Well done.

I love the cluck inn and diner. I've seen homes that are not as well cared for.
Very sweet.

Your hydrangea is beautiful and so full of blossoms.

Still love that ladybug too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


Wow o wow! Girl no wonder it took you so long. LOVE it! It is worth all the trouble you had. It's great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is the New Chix Inn and Dinner


 I want one! It is so cute!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This is the last one, why I open the front gate


Beautiful flowers. What is the name of the plant? Thanks for posting. We leave tomorrow for home. Can't wait to check my garden.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is the New Chix Inn and Dinner


I like it, I like it. Are your hens laying?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


Very nice work on your vest, Yarnie. I frogged my shrug (halfway done), and am redoing. I will have to find time when I get home to finish it. I imagine that I'll have some gardening and canning to do first though.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> So provide some facts and not rumor.


Disprove it. I don't accept spin remember.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the vest


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Love the vest


Me, too! It's lovely and it's my color as well. If you all of a sudden decided you didn't like it and needed someone to take it off of your hands I'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


Oh, Yarnie your work is beautiful--you are very talented !


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is the New Chix Inn and Dinner


Wow, Yarnie that is "one" lovely hen house! You & DH certainly have class. Love the chickens as I do miss fresh eggs.

Love your flower bush too! You do gave a green thumb!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'm off until tomorrow as have been on S & O but too much slamming going on as now they are saying I'm not Indian! Oh, dear, do they think I give a darn what any of those Lefties think of me?

I'm behind with knitting as have an apt. Next week To see dr. about first forefinger on rt Hand as Arthur is making it hurt & crocked. Rain makes it hurt sooooo bad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Been busy here and am glad of that. See didn't miss much.
God is a God of infinite love we can not even imagine what love is like. He does not keep a score board and sits and gives check marks for what we do wrong. He cares to much for us. We are to remember him on the Sabbath day and keep it holy, but he wants us to remeber him everyday he gives us on this earth. He knew that some would have to work and do things, he isn't keeping score believe me. If he were none would work hospitals, fireman, police planes trains buses, ships coming into port ect. Nothing would be done. He knew even when he wrote this that we would be this way. He knew us in our mother womb. He is not a God of rules, but a God of love, that's why he sent his son to die for our sins. We can not even fathom his love, not on this earth. End of what I have to say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KGP, Hubby said the bug weights about six pounds or more. So would cost you alot in shipping.He has number each bug. Mine is # 1,514 that is how many he has made so far. Isn't that neat. So I think it would be quite expensive for you.Sorry.
Should put a picture on here of my hubby's bugs they are so funny. He saw this magazine article with bugs made out of bowling balls. To funny, he now has a bumble bee, lady bugs, that were made last year, too funny. They are cute though and keeps him busy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB don'Tthe name of flowers in little red wagon sorry I just buy them if I like and plant do not bother to check the name. Sorry


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I like it, I like it. Are your hens laying?


Hope you have a safe trip home. Still waiting for produce from plants. the tomato plants are huge. We planted the old fashion ones this year. So far no blite, last year we had only three. Beans baby bunnie was eating have come back . So know you will be busy.
Those are the baby chixs should starting laying in a couple of months. If you look at the picture in the back is the old hen house with one of the old hens. Hubby didn't want to put them in with the older ones as they have a pecking order. They have been know to kill the young. The newbes were quite small when we got them, now they are fat and sassy. Soon the older ones will be put in with the young ones as they are getting big enough to fend off for themselves. Old coop will then be taken down. Love love fresh eggs.
Oh and the flowers are bush Hydrangea's , so far it has not died on me. My Endless Summer ones which are suppose to be blue are either pink with blue or pink. I am not that great of a gardner believe me. If it needs special attention I kill it off. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Me, too! It's lovely and it's my color as well. If you all of a sudden decided you didn't like it and needed someone to take it off of your hands I'd be happy to help you out.


Oh Thumper first of all it would be to small for me so did not make it for myself. I made it for my future daughter in law. My son finial got it right. If I were to be the one who pick out a wife for him she would be it. She lost her mom last year, and has been through alot. But she is such a love.

I have been in love with greys and pure whites of late. Use to love pinks and reds. Must have something to do with age. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Been busy here and am glad of that. See didn't miss much.
> God is a God of infinite love we can not even imagine what love is like. He does not keep a score board and sits and gives check marks for what we do wrong. He cares to much for us. We are to remember him on the Sabbath day and keep it holy, but he wants us to remeber him everyday he gives us on this earth. He knew that some would have to work and do things, he isn't keeping score believe me. If he were none would work hospitals, fireman, police planes trains buses, ships coming into port ect. Nothing would be done. He knew even when he wrote this that we would be this way. He knew us in our mother womb. He is not a God of rules, but a God of love, that's why he sent his son to die for our sins. We can not even fathom his love, not on this earth. End of what I have to say.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Al's recipe for banana put me into I have to make banana bread mood as had a few ripe ones. So today besides everything else I made mini loaves of banana,cherry,chocolate,nut bread. Al your recipe sounded good. But I have to have my cherry,choclate,nut banana fixs. I make mini loaves so can freeze them and take out when want one or if company comes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm back! Had to take a break from knitting so was looking through recipes (my favorite thing to do) & found my hot weather cookies I make for the grands. Enjoy!

Chocolate Waffle Cookies

1/4 cup butter, softened
6 tablespoons granulated sugar
1egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons cocoa (I sometimes use more or less cocoa) as desired, or 1oz unsweetened (1 square) unsweetened chocolate, melted
1/2 cup all-purpose flour

In a mixing bowl, cream butter & sugar; beat in egg & vanilla until light & fluffy. Blend in chocolate. Add flour; mix well.

Drop by rounded teaspoons 1 inch apart onto a preheated waffle iron. Close lid.

Bake for 1 minute. Remove to a wire rack to cool.

Dust with confectioners' sugar.

Makes 1-1/2dozen.

These are wonderful for hungry kids & DH when he wants chocolate!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now girls you are making me drool. I have lost 4 lbs and now you are tempting me. oops I have the worst time at night.:{


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> This list was created from rumor, not fact.


No - it was created from fact. You just aren't aware of them. Try Fox - most of America does.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> *Here is a list showing why Barack Obama is unique and despicable as president.*
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner.
> 
> ...


Excellent list! I'm going to copy and keep - for the next election. I know he can't run (unless he disregards that law, too), but one of his cronies will try to take his place. Thanks, KnitCrazy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you are back and you had such a lovely time with family. It does sound like you were able to get in a lot of knitting time too. Good for you.


I'm sure the boys will have great memories of the trip! We were at the beach then, and our one granddaughter caught two fish. She came back from the beach, took off her suit, and two minnows dropped out!!! LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how long have you been collecting granite, and enamel wear?
> Have two red wagons and old sled from when children where little.
> My dad gave me an old pair of iron ices skates. that we hang up at Christmas.


Nice - I love having those things. I don't have anything so big like yours. Just a wagon that they still use. But we did have a pair of jeans that all three kids wore - old time bell bottoms with knee patches and my embroidery on them. And a hole in one knee - really cute! Hanging on the playroom wall.

Also three tiny tennis shoes - one from each child - made a little mobile-type thing to hang on wall - bottom shoe held by lace of shoe above - and so on to the top one. I loved their little tennis shoes - they're all plaid.

Don't they bring back sweet memories?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> About 25 years. Have it in my kitchen and my dining room. Alittle bit obsessed with it. I have a antique baby sled that I bought in Mo. Also a enamelware looking cash register. Love anything old and rusty. Neat to have some old skates for decoration. :lol:


Sounds really nice. My daughter's father-in-law is a writer and has many old typewriters.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Antiquing is my middle name. lol Dh loves it too. It is so relaxing. Have a house full and also a barn. I need to part with some of it but can't bare to think about it. I have the old ironboard and irons. You name it I may have it. :shock: :XD:


Nice! Maybe we can go antiquing in your house and barn at the pool party? We'd be very careful and not touch anything. As you know, we're very restrained. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think I may fit in with you and yarnlady. But my passion is glassware. It started with depression glass, now it is the 40's, 50's,60's, and some 70's. Also old irons and sewing machines, both adult size and toys.
> 
> I guess I must be an antique, LOL, since now they are calling anything old an antique.


I love old dishes - especially plates.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, ladies, my furniture is "Early Halloween" does that count for antiques?


It sure does!! :-D


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No - it was created from fact. You just aren't aware of them. Try Fox - most of America does.


I am not most of America....you try reality instead of conservative mainstream media.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Shame, shame on me for telling you this way.  Fraternal twins can be just as special, as Thumper will soon find out.  :wink:


You're an identical twin? Now THAT is special and wonderful! Lucky you - and your sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Let me get this straight. Cheeky Blighter dictates we should stay off LOLL, but refuses to stay off D&P when requested to do so? That's rich. We don't want any part of LOLL, but will not bend to her demand until she and her ilk stay off our site. Seems the left lacks self-control. They can't stand their own boring drivel, and come here to expose their ignorance.


A hundred wild horses couldn't drag me to LOLL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I used the word "I" in my answer to you. I do not speak for my friends nor dictate to anyone. I told you if you stay away from 'our' threads, I'd stay away from LOLL and your other thread elsewhere.
> 
> Do you have a good attorney?
> 
> P.S. I've never once defecated on a neighbor's yard.


Unbelievably crude post from her to you. As they say - to think she eats with that mouth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KGP, Hubby said the bug weights about six pounds or more. So would cost you alot in shipping.He has number each bug. Mine is # 1,514 that is how many he has made so far. Isn't that neat. So I think it would be quite expensive for you.Sorry.
> Should put a picture on here of my hubby's bugs they are so funny. He saw this magazine article with bugs made out of bowling balls. To funny, he now has a bumble bee, lady bugs, that were made last year, too funny. They are cute though and keeps him busy.


Thanks, unfortunately, I suspected the weight of one is great. Too bad, I really would love one and would enjoy knowing I gave in a small way to support our Vets as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No - it was created from fact. You just aren't aware of them. Try Fox - most of America does.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now girls you are making me drool. I have lost 4 lbs and now you are tempting me. oops I have the worst time at night.:{


I found them! ... without even trying 

I can put them in the mail for your tomorrow.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure the boys will have great memories of the trip! We were at the beach then, and our one granddaughter caught two fish. She came back from the beach, took off her suit, and two minnows dropped out!!! LOL


that's funny


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I found them! ... without even trying
> 
> I can put them in the mail for your tomorrow.


No thank you. It is a one way gift I don't want back. Thanks anyway. :roll: :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Any takers - I'll ship for free? 


Well, to anyone not entitled, type-takers, I mean. :shock:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Excellent list! I'm going to copy and keep - for the next election. I know he can't run (unless he disregards that law, too), but one of his cronies will try to take his place. Thanks, KnitCrazy!


It is so interesting that I, as a progressive (and most progressives) do not like President Obama and his administration....not because of the quasi factoids posted here against him, but because of his actual policies.

Favoring fracking for natural gas, favoring nuclear energy, Guantanamo policy, lack of human rights support for Palestine, drone policy in Pakistan and many more. We consider him to be much more in alignment with conservatives.

It is a misconception to lump progressives with neo liberals.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> It is so interesting that I, as a progressive (and most progressives) do not like President Obama and his administration....not because of the quasi factoids posted here against him, but because of his actual policies.
> 
> Favoring fracking for natural gas, favoring nuclear energy, Guantanamo policy, lack of human rights support for Palestine, drone policy in Pakistan and many more. We consider him to be much more in alignment with conservatives.
> 
> It is a misconception to lump progressives with neo liberals.


Your post is complete BS and everyone including you knows it. Try posting where your buds are who will support and buy your spin.

It is your misconception to try your game here as we are not interested. You know us and we you, so take your lies and farce to your audience who buys it.

This post probably sounds harsh but I for one am sick of the forever bickering the Libs and Progs start particularly where known to not be wanted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to a Lobster Bake tomorrow and enjoying a drive and the sites and sounds of the surrounding area. Perhaps some shopping on the way back, who knows.

I'm not much of a shopper but like to discover new places. Traveling is my interest.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to a Lobster Bake tomorrow and enjoying a drive and the sites and sounds of the surrounding area. Perhaps some shopping on the way back, who knows.
> 
> I'm not much of a shopper but like to discover new places. Traveling is my interest.


Be careful not to get harpooned!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your post is complete BS and everyone including you knows it. Try posting where your buds are who will support and buy your spin.
> 
> It is your misconception to try your game here as we are not interested. You know us and we you, so take your lies and farce to your audience who buys it.
> 
> This post probably sounds harsh but I for one am sick of the forever bickering the Libs and Progs start particularly where known to not be wanted.


I get such laughs from you in particular and most on Denim and Pearls in general. My friends outside of KP laugh and then feel great sadness for you all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, unfortunately, I suspected the weight of one is great. Too bad, I really would love one and would enjoy knowing I gave in a small way to support our Vets as well.


knitpresentfits
you business does not support such a purchase? So sorry. How about your hubby? No 'permission granted' to buy? Interesting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I get such laughs from you in particular and most on Denim and Pearls in general. My friends outside of KP laugh and then feel great sadness for you all.


Good, enjoy!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your post is complete BS and everyone including you knows it. Try posting where your buds are who will support and buy your spin.
> 
> It is your misconception to try your game here as we are not interested. You know us and we you, so take your lies and farce to your audience who buys it.
> 
> This post probably sounds harsh but I for one am sick of the forever bickering the Libs and Progs start particularly where known to not be wanted.


KPG
not too harsh, let me give it a try. Why don't you quit spewing your el Toro Poopoo.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm going to a Lobster Bake tomorrow and enjoying a drive and the sites and sounds of the surrounding area. Perhaps some shopping on the way back, who knows.
> 
> I'm not much of a shopper but like to discover new places. Traveling is my interest.


Sounds great - enjoy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> not too harsh, let me give it a try. Why don't you quit spewing your el Toro Poopoo.


After spending the weekend with a 5-year old, I've had enough of potty talk!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I am not most of America....you try reality instead of conservative mainstream media.


It depends on whether you want the facts or left-spin cover-ups for BO. Try the #1 cable news channel, Fox News.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It depends on whether you want the facts or left-spin cover-ups for BO. Try the #1 cable news channel, Fox News.


The progressive left legitimately criticizes President Obama. I am surprised that you in particular, as a former teacher, are so easily co opted by political fiction.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> A hundred wild horses couldn't drag me to LOLL.


You are wise as all they do is slam any Republican or any word we say!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

How unfortunate that we have an Attorney General so ideological who is willing to pander to the black community and promise he'll file a case of civil rights against George Zimmerman.

How the heck does that help with race relations? All he is doing is playing politics and appeasing knowing darn well the clock will run out and nothing will happen or help.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The progressive left legitimately criticizes President Obama. I am surprised that you in particular, as a former teacher, are so easily co opted by political fiction.


Well, you must be dog sitting for someone who has Internet! You were gone for a long time so we enjoyed the peace. Try staying away again!

Aren't you going on their pretend trip?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> The progressive left legitimately criticizes President Obama. I am surprised that you in particular, as a former teacher, are so easily co opted by political fiction.


How interesting! You just posted less than sixteen hours ago the exact opposite. Are you ill, dear? Perhaps a liar then?

Find your smarts if you're going to participate on this thread. At least I got a good belly laugh from your post and are laughing at you along with your friends.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How unfortunate that we have an Attorney General so ideological who is willing to pander to the black community and promise he'll file a case of civil rights against George Zimmerman.
> 
> How the heck does that help with race relations? All he is doing is playing politics and appeasing knowing darn well the clock will run out and nothing will happen or help.


Because the blacks think because they have a dummy in the WH, they have power! This will only divide our nation much more as a jury of the court has spoken, but the blacks won't accept it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I defined ******* for those who did not know the word on LOLL page 92. Because the lefties did not know the word, I have been called a racist by BrattyPatty.

They need to buy dictionaries as I bought my new one at Walmart for 99 cents!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, you must be dog sitting for someone who has Internet! You were gone for a long time so we enjoyed the peace. Try staying away again!
> 
> Aren't you going on their pretend trip?


I do not fly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How unfortunate that we have an Attorney General so ideological who is willing to pander to the black community and promise he'll file a case of civil rights against George Zimmerman.
> 
> How the heck does that help with race relations? All he is doing is playing politics and appeasing knowing darn well the clock will run out and nothing will happen or help.


Race relations have hit a new low since Obama took office. The real racists are in the obama administration.

The FBI, which is part of the DOJ, already investigated George Zimmerman thoroughly. They went back 20 years, and he's only 29 years old! They found that two black children lived with his family when he was a child because they needed a home. He mentored two black children even after the official mentoring program that he was in ended. AND he escorted a black young lady to the prom. Doesn't sound like a racist to me.

His father was a judge. His mother is from Peru. Pretty multicultural - more than many of us.

Ask yourself this: 
If an African-American was charged with this exact crime against a white man,

and the first charge wouldn't hold water so the prosecution used another charge

and, in case those didn't get him, TRIED to use a third charge - which called the victim a "child" even though he was six feet tall and out alone at night -  but it was ruled out by the court,

was found NOT GUILTY in a unanimous decision by a group of African-American women,

then after the verdict, the DOJ decided to have its own investigation to see if maybe they could charge the black man with a hate crime,

how would you feel about it? What would you think? Would you think that was justice?

Judging from their behavior, this administration WANTS us to hate one another - they foment it - divide and conquer.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How interesting! You just posted less than sixteen hours ago the exact opposite. Are you ill, dear?
> 
> Find your smarts if you're going to participate on this thread. At least I got a good belly laugh from your post and are laughing at you along with your friends.


What is opposite of the post?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How unfortunate that we have an Attorney General so ideological who is willing to pander to the black community and promise he'll file a case of civil rights against George Zimmerman.
> 
> How the heck does that help with race relations? All he is doing is playing politics and appeasing knowing darn well the clock will run out and nothing will happen or help.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not fly.


Of course you don't.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course you don't.


Why "Of course..."?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Medusa,
> 
> Welcome! Thanks for the minor correction to Knit Crazy's post. However, it doesn't change the meaning or message told about shopping on Sundays.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind welcome, KPG! You are absolutely correct that it doesn't change the meaning, but I just wanted to educate others who may want to know the actual time frame of the the Sabbath. As much as the subject interests me, I am not a biblical scholar and would not be comfortable in making any other comments and/or corrections at the moment. Everyone seems to be right on track.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, you must be dog sitting for someone who has Internet! You were gone for a long time so we enjoyed the peace. Try staying away again!
> 
> Aren't you going on their pretend trip?


Janeway,

I can access the internet daily, but come here when I have the time for KP type entertainment.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Race relations have hit a new low since Obama took office. The real racists are in the obama administration.
> 
> The FBI, which is part of the DOJ, already investigated George Zimmerman thoroughly. They went back 20 years, and he's only 29 years old! They found that two black children lived with his family when he was a child because they needed a home. He mentored two black children even after the official mentoring program that he was in ended. AND he escorted a black young lady to the prom. Doesn't sound like a racist to me.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I can access the internet daily, but come here when I have the time for KP type entertainment.


Well, be nice instead of hateful as some of your friends are as that gets them no where with us. We all could learn from each other instead of fighting over words.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, be nice instead of hateful as some of your friends are as that gets them no where with us. We all could learn from each other instead of fighting over words.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentfits
> you business does not support such a purchase? So sorry. How about your hubby? No 'permission granted' to buy? Interesting.


Why are you so interested in her husband? Don't you have one of your own or couldn't you keep him? I'm sure she can buy whatever she wants--can you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Why are you so interested in her husband? Don't you have one of your own or couldn't you keep him? I'm sure she can buy whatever she wants--can you?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

medusa said:


> Thank you for your kind welcome, KPG! You are absolutely correct that it doesn't change the meaning, but I just wanted to educate others who may want to know the actual time frame of the the Sabbath. As much as the subject interests me, I am not a biblical scholar and would not be comfortable in making any other comments and/or corrections at the moment. Everyone seems to be right on track.


We could learn so much from all of the different people on KP as I'm interested in all religions different people practice or lack of religion. My family had several "Gods" before being forced to become Christian.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Race relations have hit a new low since Obama took office. The real racists are in the obama administration.
> 
> The FBI, which is part of the DOJ, already investigated George Zimmerman thoroughly. They went back 20 years, and he's only 29 years old! They found that two black children lived with his family when he was a child because they needed a home. He mentored two black children even after the official mentoring program that he was in ended. AND he escorted a black young lady to the prom. Doesn't sound like a racist to me.
> 
> ...


The absolute truth - thanks Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why are you so interested in her husband? Don't you have one of your own or couldn't you keep him? I'm sure she can buy whatever she wants--can you?


I'll answer for her.

No. She needs a brain but cannot buy that either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll answer for her.
> 
> No. She needs a brain but cannot buy that either.


Good answer!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good answer!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK how did your weekend go with your family? Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Why are you so interested in her husband? Don't you have one of your own or couldn't you keep him? I'm sure she can buy whatever she wants--can you?


Janeway
I thought that she and her Veteran husband would be supportive and buy one of those Bugs since the profits go to the Veterans. Very interesting.
I have a fabulous younger husband, lover, playmate, friend, roommate, travel companion and excellent provider. I have it all. Glad you asked. I enjoy giving him credit for taking care of me so well and in return I take good care of myself to always be pleasing. You may want to try this Recipe. Start with good ingredients, always treat them respectfully, enjoy the results.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> What is opposite of the post?


Are you just on here to fight? I don't see any reason for you to be here unless you are wanting to have Bible study with us. I am going to pray that the Holy Spirit open your eyes to the love of God that He has for you. Next I pray that you will give Him your heart thru accepting Jesus as your Savior. God Bless you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course you don't.


 :-D  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


Yarnie, I love your vest - it's gorgeous!! The panels have great detailing and I can see how much work they were, you did a great job. Bet it looks wonderful when you wear it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> The progressive left legitimately criticizes President Obama. I am surprised that you in particular, as a former teacher, are so easily co opted by political fiction.


I am a sceptic. I have lived long enough to learn Communism was a failure, Margaret Sanger, the left's ideal for promoting abortion ( I do believe birth control is responsible behavior), was actually a believer in eugenics, and Socialism as inferior to Capitalism.

I have seen the cycles renowned in the education system as we try to find a way to overcome what is actually a breakdown in the family. My teaching experience and talks with older teachers in the beginning of my career made it clear to me that good teachers can only work with the human material that is assigned to their classrooms. These children lack discipline and respect for education because their parents don't have it.

I trust Christ because he is always true and unchanging. Society and politics blows one way and another. I don't trust politicians, but I like some better than others. I despise Obama as he has hidden his past and is copying our future, but he will be gone soon. Obamacare will also be gone soon. It is unwieldy and too costly. Now unions are learning that it won't help them. That will break its back. It will turn out to be an unfortunate experiment, and the left will lose prestige for it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is the New Chix Inn and Dinner


The little Chickie house is so cute - you and hubby have a real sense of style. If those are the new little chicks you got when the house was built, they've sure grown. Nice that you have fresh eggs too. I get 1 dozen every week from a lady south of town so I haven't had to buy store eggs for a long time (sure notice the difference).

ps -love your flowers too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Had such a wonderful day yesterday -- dh, db, sil and I toured some of the local museums and scenic sights, had lunch on a waterfront patio looking at the boats and birds. Later my cousin came up to join us for dinner (his favourite, roast pork) and it was perfect to eat on the deck where we stayed most of the evening, having a good visit with lots of memories. 

DB and sil are still sleeping so I've got a little while to catch up before they get up. Going to do a little more touring today and db is determined to find us some lobster for dinner (he was disappointed to find out the west coast doesn't have its own lobster, so it will have to be imported from the east). They're leaving tomorrow to continue on their holiday, they're having a really well-deserved good time


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper I have a question for you and anyone else who may have knowledge of this. Could you explain "Navigators"? What are the job and experience requirements? What is your opinion regarding the chance of fraud and how it will present itself?

As a part of "The Grand Experiment" I understand that our insurance cost will be dependent on the number of young people who will enroll. And we will know this information 1 Oct 2013.

Thanks
RU


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had such a wonderful day yesterday -- dh, db, sil and I toured some of the local museums and scenic sights, had lunch on a waterfront patio looking at the boats and birds. Later my cousin came up to join us for dinner (his favourite, roast pork) and it was perfect to eat on the deck where we stayed most of the evening, having a good visit with lots of memories.
> 
> DB and sil are still sleeping so I've got a little while to catch up before they get up. Going to do a little more touring today and db is determined to find us some lobster for dinner (he was disappointed to find out the west coast doesn't have its own lobster, so it will have to be imported from the east). They're leaving tomorrow to continue on their holiday, they're having a really well-deserved good time


Sounds like you are having a wonderful time. You deserve a good vacation too. Blessings to you and your family.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been busy here and am glad of that. See didn't miss much.
> God is a God of infinite love we can not even imagine what love is like. He does not keep a score board and sits and gives check marks for what we do wrong. He cares to much for us. We are to remember him on the Sabbath day and keep it holy, but he wants us to remeber him everyday he gives us on this earth. He knew that some would have to work and do things, he isn't keeping score believe me. If he were none would work hospitals, fireman, police planes trains buses, ships coming into port ect. Nothing would be done. He knew even when he wrote this that we would be this way. He knew us in our mother womb. He is not a God of rules, but a God of love, that's why he sent his son to die for our sins. We can not even fathom his love, not on this earth. End of what I have to say.


You've captured the meaning of the message Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am the Lord of Peace. I give you Peace at all times and in every way. There is a deep, gaping hole within you that can be filled only by My peaceful Presence. People who don't know Me try to fill that emptiness in many different ways, or they simply pretend it isn't there. Even My children often fail to recognize the full extent of their need: at all times and in every situation. But recognizing your neediness is only half the battle. The other half is to believe I can-and will-supply all you need.

Shortly before My death, I promised Peace to My disciples-and to all who would become My followers. I made it clear that this is a gift: something I provide freely and lovingly. So your responsibility is to receive this glorious gift, acknowledging to Me not only your need but also your desire. Then wait expectantly in My Presence, ready to receive My Peace in full measure. If you like, you can express your openness by saying, Jesus, I receive Your ...Peace.

"Now may the Lord of peace himself give you peace at all times and in every way. The Lord be with all of you. -2 Thessalonians 3:16"

"My God shall supply all your need according to His riches in glory by Christ Jesus. -Philippians 4:19 nkjv"

"Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. -John 14:27"

Do not let your heart envy sinners, but always be zealous for the fear of the Lord. There is surely a future hope for you, and your hope will not be cut off.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Quite a Compilation. The only thing more alarming is the uninformed stupidity of the American voter.



joeysomma said:


> Knit crazy- I'm using your list and adding comments, hope you don't mind.
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner. (If you ask his supposed classmates at Columbia, they have no memory of Obama being there. When he wrote his book, he claimed he was born in Kenya).
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am a sceptic. I have lived long enough to learn Communism was a failure, Margaret Sanger, the left's ideal for promoting abortion ( I do believe birth control is responsible behavior), was actually a believer in eugenics, and Socialism as inferior to Capitalism.
> 
> I have seen the cycles renowned in the education system as we try to find a way to overcome what is actually a breakdown in the family. My teaching experience and talks with older teachers in the beginning of my career made it clear to me that good teachers can only work with the human material that is assigned to their classrooms. These children lack discipline and respect for education because their parents don't have it.
> 
> I trust Christ because he is always true and unchanging. Society and politics blows one way and another. I don't trust politicians, but I like some better than others. I despise Obama as he has hidden his past and is copying our future, but he will be gone soon. Obamacare will also be gone soon. It is unwieldy and too costly. Now unions are learning that it won't help them. That will break its back. It will turn out to be an unfortunate experiment, and the left will lose prestige for it.


Knit crazy
Socialism is always a part of Capitalism. Inform yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the Lord of Peace. I give you Peace at all times and in every way. There is a deep, gaping hole within you that can be filled only by My peaceful Presence. People who don't know Me try to fill that emptiness in many different ways, or they simply pretend it isn't there. Even My children often fail to recognize the full extent of their need: at all times and in every situation. But recognizing your neediness is only half the battle. The other half is to believe I can-and will-supply all you need.
> 
> Shortly before My death, I promised Peace to My disciples-and to all who would become My followers. I made it clear that this is a gift: something I provide freely and lovingly. So your responsibility is to receive this glorious gift, acknowledging to Me not only your need but also your desire. Then wait expectantly in My Presence, ready to receive My Peace in full measure. If you like, you can express your openness by saying, Jesus, I receive Your ...Peace.
> 
> ...


Country Bumpkins
It is not nice to flaunt one's Religion. Why such a need for it? Religion is a very private matter for those who really care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> It is not nice to flaunt one's Religion. Why such a need for it? Religion is a very private matter for those who really care.


You don't have to read it. There is an unwatch button to the left of the page. Besides it is posted on the first page of this topic conservative and Christians. So maybe you need to unwatch if you are offended. It is not my religion it is my faith. Bless your heart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course if you are nice and not mean spirited welcome. We sometimes just find ourselves hysterical. Sometimes we talk about our conservative ideas, God and religion. And I will emphasize TALK, not argue with mean voices.

This is from the first page of Denium and pearls. So Ingried you have been on the wrong topic Dear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course if you are nice and not mean spirited welcome. We sometimes just find ourselves hysterical. Sometimes we talk about our conservative ideas, God and religion. And I will emphasize TALK, not argue with mean voices.
> 
> This is from the first page of Denium and pearls. So Ingried you have been on the wrong topic Dear.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Bless you, CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Bless you, CB!


Blessing back LL. How is Dh?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You don't have to read it. There is an unwatch button to the left of the page. Besides it is posted on the first page of this topic conservative and Christians. So maybe you need to unwatch if you are offended. It is not my religion it is my faith. Bless your heart.


Country Bumpkins 
the texts from the Bible you keep posting are religious from which your Faith came. What are you trying to say?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you just on here to fight? I don't see any reason for you to be here unless you are wanting to have Bible study with us. I am going to pray that the Holy Spirit open your eyes to the love of God that He has for you. Next I pray that you will give Him your heart thru accepting Jesus as your Savior. God Bless you!


I am not fighting.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am a sceptic. I have lived long enough to learn Communism was a failure, Margaret Sanger, the left's ideal for promoting abortion ( I do believe birth control is responsible behavior), was actually a believer in eugenics, and Socialism as inferior to Capitalism.
> 
> I have seen the cycles renowned in the education system as we try to find a way to overcome what is actually a breakdown in the family. My teaching experience and talks with older teachers in the beginning of my career made it clear to me that good teachers can only work with the human material that is assigned to their classrooms. These children lack discipline and respect for education because their parents don't have it.
> 
> I trust Christ because he is always true and unchanging. Society and politics blows one way and another. I don't trust politicians, but I like some better than others. I despise Obama as he has hidden his past and is copying our future, but he will be gone soon. Obamacare will also be gone soon. It is unwieldy and too costly. Now unions are learning that it won't help them. That will break its back. It will turn out to be an unfortunate experiment, and the left will lose prestige for it.


If you would explore further, you would find that the progressive left is different from neo liberals and the progressives have criticized "Obama Care " on numerous points. Just as Tea Party members are different in some respects from Libertarians so are Progressive voters different from neo liberals.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> *Here is a list showing why Barack Obama is unique and despicable as president.*
> 
> First President to apply for college aid as a foreign student, then deny he was a foreigner.
> 
> ...


I'm in agreement will all except the Nobel Peace Prize. I think it should be he is despicable for ACCEPTING the prize without earning it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


I can't believe you actually finished the vest. I would have given up after the 3rd try. You really do have patience. You go girl. Great job.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is the New Chix Inn and Dinner


That is some chicken coop! They are the best cared for in the nation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The absolute truth - thanks Bonnie.


Thanks. And the further truth is - if that happened to an African-American who was charged, found guilty, then subjected to trumped up charges and persecuted by the DOJ, white Americans would come to his DEFENSE - rather than march in the streets demanding a pound of flesh. Injustice is injustice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


So true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am a sceptic. I have lived long enough to learn Communism was a failure, Margaret Sanger, the left's ideal for promoting abortion ( I do believe birth control is responsible behavior), was actually a believer in eugenics, and Socialism as inferior to Capitalism.
> 
> I have seen the cycles renowned in the education system as we try to find a way to overcome what is actually a breakdown in the family. My teaching experience and talks with older teachers in the beginning of my career made it clear to me that good teachers can only work with the human material that is assigned to their classrooms. These children lack discipline and respect for education because their parents don't have it.
> 
> I trust Christ because he is always true and unchanging. Society and politics blows one way and another. I don't trust politicians, but I like some better than others. I despise Obama as he has hidden his past and is copying our future, but he will be gone soon. Obamacare will also be gone soon. It is unwieldy and too costly. Now unions are learning that it won't help them. That will break its back. It will turn out to be an unfortunate experiment, and the left will lose prestige for it.


Excellent post!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're an identical twin? Now THAT is special and wonderful! Lucky you - and your sister.


The only downside is the constant comparisons. Everybody does it, where ever you go, 24/7/365. When we were old enough to dress ourselves, we stopped wearing the same outfits, much to mother's disapproval. UGH. Then we told everyone it they were to buy us clothing, it could be the same, but had to be different colors. I know it is done within families with all siblings, but this is/was relentless. OK, rant over. Enjoy yours when them arrive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you have a safe trip home. Still waiting for produce from plants. the tomato plants are huge. We planted the old fashion ones this year. So far no blite, last year we had only three. Beans baby bunnie was eating have come back . So know you will be busy.
> Those are the baby chixs should starting laying in a couple of months. If you look at the picture in the back is the old hen house with one of the old hens. Hubby didn't want to put them in with the older ones as they have a pecking order. They have been know to kill the young. The newbes were quite small when we got them, now they are fat and sassy. Soon the older ones will be put in with the young ones as they are getting big enough to fend off for themselves. Old coop will then be taken down. Love love fresh eggs.
> Oh and the flowers are bush Hydrangea's , so far it has not died on me. My Endless Summer ones which are suppose to be blue are either pink with blue or pink. I am not that great of a gardner believe me. If it needs special attention I kill it off. :roll:


Yarnie - I must have been away when you posted all these pix. Any way I can find them? I'd love to see your chickens and the Inn and the hydrangeas. ?
Bonnie


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Race relations have hit a new low since Obama took office. The real racists are in the obama administration.
> 
> The FBI, which is part of the DOJ, already investigated George Zimmerman thoroughly. They went back 20 years, and he's only 29 years old! They found that two black children lived with his family when he was a child because they needed a home. He mentored two black children even after the official mentoring program that he was in ended. AND he escorted a black young lady to the prom. Doesn't sound like a racist to me.
> 
> ...


Obama has been the 1st to use race to keep the country divided. All one has to do is actually listen to his speeches. He not only is going for racial division, but is pitting the classes against each other. That's what is behind the paying ones fair share idiocy. I guess you can say he is actually leading something. He is leading the division of our country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama has been the 1st to use race to keep the country divided. All one has to do is actually listen to his speeches. He not only is going for racial division, but is pitting the classes against each other. That's what is behind the paying ones fair share idiocy. I guess you can say he is actually leading something. He is leading the division of our country.


So true!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> I thought that she and her Veteran husband would be supportive and buy one of those Bugs since the profits go to the Veterans. Very interesting.
> I have a fabulous younger husband, lover, playmate, friend, roommate, travel companion and excellent provider. I have it all. Glad you asked. I enjoy giving him credit for taking care of me so well and in return I take good care of myself to always be pleasing. You may want to try this Recipe. Start with good ingredients, always treat them respectfully, enjoy the results.


Well then, if you have it all and are so "happy", why then are you always so nasty? I fear this fabulous younger man is just a figment of your imagination. If it makes you "happy", then keep it alive.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Someone asked about Navigators. I cannot find that post now. I found this web site. To me it seems like another waste of taxpayer money. And an invasion of privacy since they will know your financial information. Early talk was that these people would be from ACORN.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/20/gop-sens-obamacare-navigator-program-lacks-proper-consumer-safeguards/


I don't usually read or post here, but I saw a question about navigators. The way I have heard this used in the past has been in reference to people who might work in a hospital or insurance company to help people "navigate" the system. Here is the gov't explanation of navigators. You can click on the links to find more info.
That's all. I'll leave.

http://www.cms.gov/CCIIO/Programs-and-Initiatives/Health-Insurance-Marketplaces/assistance.html


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Someone asked about Navigators. I cannot find that post now. I found this web site. To me it seems like another waste of taxpayer money. And an invasion of privacy since they will know your financial information. Early talk was that these people would be from ACORN.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/20/gop-sens-obamacare-navigator-program-lacks-proper-consumer-safeguards/


I wonder how they will be trained. If the politicians don't understand Obamacare, how are these "navigators" going to understand it? Apparently, there are no educational requirements, no experience in the insurance field, etc. This does seem to open the door to fraud, doesn't it? I heard that California is requesting 12,000 navigators for the state. (have not confirmed this). I would not trust my personal info with any of these "navigators". I see them as being providers of misinformation, where they will say anything to get the people signed up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie - I must have been away when you posted all these pix. Any way I can find them? I'd love to see your chickens and the Inn and the hydrangeas. ?
> Bonnie


Bonnie, go to the bottom half of page 52 to see the photos.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Already it has begun:


BLACK TEENS BEAT WI MAN, STATING 'THIS IS FOR TRAYVON'

by BREITBART NEWS 16 Jul 2013, 8:57 AM 

On Sunday, a 34-year-old Wisconsin man received a beating by several black teens. According to Christopher Simpson, the victim, and another witness present at the scene, Simpson was attacked at approximately 7:30 p.m. on Sunday, punched in the back of the head, and then punched and kicked when he fell to the ground. White said that one of the black teens shouted at him, This is for Trayvon Martin. Another witness confirmed Whites story. The beating only stopped when a black passerby intervened.

Simpsons hand is broken, and he sustained in juries to the chest, head, and arms. At first it was one guy on me pummeling me. And then its two and then its three, and then a whole bunch of them just came out of nowhere and I was just really in bad shape, said Simpson to local media. This man was just walking through the park and they just all jumped on him and they were just beating him and, like, This is for Trayvon Martin, said witness Tiffany Biles. 

Simpson said that a young black couple helped him: A guy came with his girlfriend and said, What the hell are you guys doing? Leave this guy alone! He said, Dont worry and he held my wrist and he said, As long as Im here, youll be OK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I received this e-mail. Please don't tell me it isn't true or whatever, as I don't care. The message is pure and true. Hope you enjoy the words as I did!

THIS IS FABULOUS!!!

It was written by an 8-year-old named Danny Dutton, who lives in Chula Vista , CA . He wrote it for his third grade homework assignment, to 'explain God.' I wonder if any of us could have done as well? 
(and he had such an assignment, in California , and someone published it, I guess miracles do happen!)


EXPLANATION OF GOD:

'One of God's main jobs is making people. He makes them to replace the ones that die, so there will be enough people to take care of things on earth. He doesn't make grownups, just babies. I think because they are smaller and easier to make. That way he doesn't have to take up his valuable time teaching them to talk and walk. He can just leave that to mothers and fathers.'

'God's second most important job is listening to prayers An awful lot of this goes on, since some people, like preachers and things, pray at times beside bedtime.God doesn't have time to listen to the radio or TV because of this. Because he hears everything, there must be a terrible lot of noise in his ears, unless he has thought of a way to turn it off.'

'God sees everything and hears everything and is everywhere which keeps Him pretty busy. So you shouldn't go wasting his time by going over your mom and dad's head asking for something they said you couldn't have.'

'Atheists are people who don't believe inGod. I don't think there are any in Chula Vista . At least there aren't any who come to our church.'

'Jesus is God's Son. He used to do all the hard work, like walking on water and performing miracles and trying to teach the people who didn't want to learn about God.They finally got tired of him preaching to them and they crucified him. But he was good and kind, like his father, and he told his father that they didn't know what they were doing and to forgive them and Godsaid O.K.' And God did not let Jesus stay in the grave, but raised him from the dead

'His dad (God) appreciated everything that he had done and all his hard work on earth so he told him he didn't have to go out on the road anymore. He could stay in heaven. So he did. And now he helps his dad out by listening to prayers and seeing things which are important for God to take care of and which ones he can take care of himself without having to bother God. Like a secretary, only more important.'

'You can pray anytime you want and they are sure to help you because they got it worked out so one of them is on duty all the time.' 

'You should always go to church on Sunday because it makes God happy, and if there's anybody you want to make happy, it's God!

Don't skip church to do something you think will be more fun like going to the beach. This is wrong. And besides the sun doesn't come out at the beach until noonanyway.'

'If you don't believe in God, besides being an atheist, you will be very lonely, because your parents can't go everywhere with you, like to camp, but God can. It is good to know He's around you when you're scared, in the dark or when you can't swim and you get thrown into real deep water by big kids.'

'But...you shouldn't just always think of what God can do for you. I figure God put me here and he can take me back anytime he pleases.


And...that's why I believe in God.'


(If you believe in God, please pass this on, and may God bless you too.)

Have an awesome day,


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the Lord of Peace. I give you Peace at all times and in every way. There is a deep, gaping hole within you that can be filled only by My peaceful Presence. People who don't know Me try to fill that emptiness in many different ways, or they simply pretend it isn't there. Even My children often fail to recognize the full extent of their need: at all times and in every situation. But recognizing your neediness is only half the battle. The other half is to believe I can-and will-supply all you need.
> 
> Shortly before My death, I promised Peace to My disciples-and to all who would become My followers. I made it clear that this is a gift: something I provide freely and lovingly. So your responsibility is to receive this glorious gift, acknowledging to Me not only your need but also your desire. Then wait expectantly in My Presence, ready to receive My Peace in full measure. If you like, you can express your openness by saying, Jesus, I receive Your ...Peace.
> 
> ...


A great Bible lesson for us. Thanks


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Well then, if you have it all and are so "happy", why then are you always so nasty? I fear this fabulous younger man is just a figment of your imagination. If it makes you "happy", then keep it alive.


Huck is a fiction writer. If she had a good husband, she wouldn't be such a negative person. I fear that her description is wishful thinking. So many times we have told her to get a life. It is evident she doesn't have much of one. It is really sad. Huck should go to the library, read a book, go out for lunch with friends (if she has any), cook a nice meal for friends, find a cause to which she can dedicate positive energy, or just take out the Bible, say a prayer and ask for Jesus to come into her heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It looks like it would make the best playhouse for a little girl. Wish mine would have looked like that.


Thats because it is, you really didn't think my husband could build that. It is a prefab. he got at Costco, he had to put it together hammer and nails. It's a wonder he ever got it together. He is a true New Yorker, you pay someone else to do it additude. Since he married me he found out you have to do it yourself. That's why God Bless me with a neighbor that when ever Hubby starts something neighbor is there to straighten it out. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


Can you let us know where you found your pattern and it's name?

Love it, and honestly not a vest wearer, but that one could change my mind

pg 52


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama has been the 1st to use race to keep the country divided. All one has to do is actually listen to his speeches. He not only is going for racial division, but is pitting the classes against each other. That's what is behind the paying ones fair share idiocy. I guess you can say he is actually leading something. He is leading the division of our country.


Divide and conquer. That has been a plan of dictators for many years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can you let us know where you found your pattern and it's name?
> 
> Love it, and honestly not a vest wearer, but that one could change my mind
> 
> pg 52


It is from SweaterBabe. com, she has such neat patterns. I sign up for her news letter, ever month she has a free pattern this was one of them. It really is beautiful, the design is something neat. this is the number #100
SWB-K00100
Hope you can get it know it is in her pattern list.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Someone asked about Navigators. I cannot find that post now. I found this web site. To me it seems like another waste of taxpayer money. And an invasion of privacy since they will know your financial information. Early talk was that these people would be from ACORN.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/20/gop-sens-obamacare-navigator-program-lacks-proper-consumer-safeguards/


It's just another way to funnel our tax money to the uneducated masses. It doesn't take knowledge of healthcare to do it. They won't explain the law. They will just sign up the people not interested now by SELLING them a bill of goods.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought myself new slappers today and oh they just love my feet soft. Skechers, white and baby blue. I think you may call them flip flops, I call them slappers as when you walk they slap your heals.(tee hee)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If your happy and you know it clap your hands if your happy and you know it clap your hands if your happy and you know it your feet will truly show it if your happy and you know it clap your feet.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If your happy and you know it clap your hands if your happy and you know it clap your hands if your happy and you know it your feet will truly show it if your happy and you know it clap your feet.


You are not right


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought myself new slappers today and oh they just love my feet soft. Skechers, white and baby blue. I think you may call them flip flops, I call them slappers as when you walk they slap your heals.(tee hee)


 :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Well then, if you have it all and are so "happy", why then are you always so nasty? I fear this fabulous younger man is just a figment of your imagination. If it makes you "happy", then keep it alive.


soloweygirl

remove your fear, I am, I am. Every women should have a husband like him. Intelligent, highly educated and furthered my education and profession in every respect, nothing was too much. And on top of all he has a fabulous sense of humor. A very enjoyable life we have; wish that for everyone. We are each others best friend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am's what I am's that is all I am's


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> 
> remove your fear, I am, I am. Every women should have a husband like him. Intelligent, highly educated and furthered my education and profession in every respect, nothing was too much. And on top of all he has a fabulous sense of humor. A very enjoyable life we have; wish that for everyone. We are each others best friend.


Maybe you need to spend more time with him instead of fighting with us. :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am's what I am's that is all I am's


Love you sooooooo much dear Yarnie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> 
> remove your fear, I am, I am. Every women should have a husband like him. Intelligent, highly educated and furthered my education and profession in every respect, nothing was too much. And on top of all he has a fabulous sense of humor. A very enjoyable life we have; wish that for everyone. We are each others best friend.


Well, I want to know how large is his manhood! If it was larger than this | you would be satisfied and not so angry! You are frustrated my dear!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night, tomorrow!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you need to spend more time with him instead of fighting with us. :roll:


Country Bumpkins
Frequently we sit at a desk across from each other and play footsies and send each other cute notes. Try it, it is great fun and keeps the ambers glowing. I am not fighting, just trying to keep you straight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I want to know how large is his manhood! If it was larger than this | you would be satisfied and not so angry! You are frustrated my dear!


This is totally uncalled for and inappropriate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I want to know how large is his manhood! If it was larger than this | you would be satisfied and not so angry! You are frustrated my dear!


Janeway
I have known many Native Americans but none ever nasty or "in the gutter" as you. Are you sure you are one of them? I hope not, you are giving them a terrible mark. 
By the way your sex education is lacking greatly. Try to catch up on it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is totally uncalled for and inappropriate.


alcameron
let's face it, her remarks are hurting no-one but her. You are right it is inappropriate in any case but what is right and wrong has never been a concern of hers. Some folks just thrive on nasty thoughts. Not my cup of Tea. No-one will ever see that from me. I have much too much pride to ever lower myself to such indecency. While I read the dictionary she perhaps reads Hustler or other filth. Sure looks like it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Obama has been the 1st to use race to keep the country divided. All one has to do is actually listen to his speeches. He not only is going for racial division, but is pitting the classes against each other. That's what is behind the paying ones fair share idiocy. I guess you can say he is actually leading something. He is leading the division of our country.


I agree with you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> This is totally uncalled for and inappropriate.


You told us earlier today you don't read and post here - so be good for your word. Go back to your sludge buddies and hate buds as you wallow in it with them.

How dare you tell Janeway or anyone what is appropriate knowing the company you keep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is for you West Coast Kitty


This is amazing, Yarnie. You are a very talented knitter! I've never tried anything so complicated. Love the color, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This is the last one, why I open the front gate


Yarnie - looking at the chicken coop - that's what I call charming! The chickens look great, too. Your hydrangeas are beautiful. I'd love to have some other than blue (although I love the blue) - there are so many varieties. Thanks for leading me to your pix - very, very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie - wow and wow!
> 
> You've done a fantastic job on your vest. Finished and so nice. Give yourself a pat on the back. Well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, Yarnie that is "one" lovely hen house! You & DH certainly have class. Love the chickens as I do miss fresh eggs.
> 
> Love your flower bush too! You do gave a green thumb!


I don't think I've ever had a freshly laid egg. Would love to sometime.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think I've ever had a freshly laid egg. Would love to sometime.


Nothing compares to a fresh egg. They are just so rich and yummy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Thumper first of all it would be to small for me so did not make it for myself. I made it for my future daughter in law. My son finial got it right. If I were to be the one who pick out a wife for him she would be it. She lost her mom last year, and has been through alot. But she is such a love.
> 
> I have been in love with greys and pure whites of late. Use to love pinks and reds. Must have something to do with age. :lol:


I know what you mean about color. My favorite color changes from time to time - right now it's turquoise to blue. Love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing compares to a fresh egg. They are just so rich and yummy.


i've never had a fresh egg either. I love eggs so must have one someday!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You told us earlier today you don't read and post here - so be good for your word. Go back to your sludge buddies and hate buds as you wallow in it with them.
> 
> How dare you tell Janeway or anyone what is appropriate knowing the company you keep.


KPG
why can't you ever keep your word and stop talking to us? Darn you have made that promise so many times and keep failing as in everything else. At least this one should not be too difficult for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Had such a wonderful day yesterday -- dh, db, sil and I toured some of the local museums and scenic sights, had lunch on a waterfront patio looking at the boats and birds. Later my cousin came up to join us for dinner (his favourite, roast pork) and it was perfect to eat on the deck where we stayed most of the evening, having a good visit with lots of memories.
> 
> DB and sil are still sleeping so I've got a little while to catch up before they get up. Going to do a little more touring today and db is determined to find us some lobster for dinner (he was disappointed to find out the west coast doesn't have its own lobster, so it will have to be imported from the east). They're leaving tomorrow to continue on their holiday, they're having a really well-deserved good time


Sounds wonderful! You sure are a good hostess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> i've never had a fresh egg either. I love eggs so must have one someday!


Well that is just sad. I grew up on them . My grandmother had them. Also fresh milk and butter. When is visited in the summer she would churn butter her own butter. Yummy! She would sing hymns as she churned. My grandfather died at 59 from heart trouble from getting shot in WW1. My brother and I stayed with her alot to keep her company.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> It is not nice to flaunt one's Religion. Why such a need for it? Religion is a very private matter for those who really care.


Not necessarily.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well that is just sad. I grew up on them . My grandmother had them. Also fresh milk and butter. When is visited in the summer she would churn butter her own butter. Yummy! She would sing hymns as she churned. My grandfather died at 59 from heart trouble from getting shot in WW1. My brother and I stayed with her alot to keep her company.


Sweet memories. Are they normally larger than what I buy in stores?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You don't have to read it. There is an unwatch button to the left of the page. Besides it is posted on the first page of this topic conservative and Christians. So maybe you need to unwatch if you are offended. It is not my religion it is my faith. Bless your heart.


CB, I enjoyed your post very much.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> i've never had a fresh egg either. I love eggs so must have one someday!


KPG
spend a little more on your groceries. Where I live all Farmer's Markets sell fresh eggs. It is well worth a little extra money.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sweet memories. Are they normally larger than what I buy in stores?


Sometimes they are. It depends on the kind of chicken. Bantam eggs are small like the chicken.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> spend a little more on your groceries. Where I live all Farmer's Markets sell fresh eggs. It is well worth a little extra money.


You couldn't afford to live in my neighborhood so don't tell me about what I should spend and assume it is less than what you spend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I received this e-mail. Please don't tell me it isn't true or whatever, as I don't care. The message is pure and true. Hope you enjoy the words as I did!
> 
> THIS IS FABULOUS!!!
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometimes they are. It depends on the kind of chicken. Bantam eggs are small like the chicken.


My Dad was a farmer until he entered the military to get away from farming. How sad I don't remember having a fresh egg? I probably did as a child but don't recall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> A great Bible lesson for us. Thanks


"Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. -John 14:27" This is my husband's favorite verse. It's been on our refrigerator for years - just had to make a new one this summer as the old one was "weathered." I love it, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Divide and conquer. That has been a plan of dictators for many years.


I wish more people recognized that we have a serious problem.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sweet memories. Are they normally larger than what I buy in stores?


KPG
now this is another post for my collection "Comedy a la righties". This is truly hilarious. Thank you KPG - this is so funny, a real keeper. It would be so much less entertaining if you did not always pretend to be smarter than your friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If your happy and you know it clap your hands if your happy and you know it clap your hands if your happy and you know it your feet will truly show it if your happy and you know it clap your feet.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sad a soldier from Ar. died in Germany. He was only 19. So sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My Dad was a farmer until he entered the military to get away from farming. How sad I don't remember having a fresh egg? I probably did as a child but don't recall.


Wish I could have chickens but too many wild animals around here. I was getting eggs from my uncle and aunt but a raccoon killed all his chickens. You probably did just don't remember it. I remember going in the hen house gathering the eggs with my grandmother. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> now this is another post for my collection "Comedy a la righties". This is truly hilarious. Thank you KPG - this is so funny, a real keeper. It would be so much less entertaining if you did not always pretend to be smarter than your friends.


????????????????????????????????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You couldn't afford to live in my neighborhood so don't tell me about what I should spend and assume it is less than what you spend.


KPG
I couldn't? Oh really? Keep on dreaming. You probably could not afford the R.E. Taxes where I live. Sky high unfortunately but we love where we live. You get what you pay for. I never said about you spending less than myself, just said you may want to spend a little more. See the difference? If I spend less than you, I am probably spending wisely and proud of it. Spending is easy, saving is a skill.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You told us earlier today you don't read and post here - so be good for your word. Go back to your sludge buddies and hate buds as you wallow in it with them.
> 
> How dare you tell Janeway or anyone what is appropriate knowing the company you keep.


Bye bye
You are an embarrassment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't remember any specific taste for fresh eggs. I just know I like white eggs better than brown ones. I know we had chicken when I was young. I have been told there was a rooster that would chase me, if I went outside by myself. Then my grandpa got mad at him for chasing me and he went in the stew pot.


Roosters are mean. They will chase you. I have been chased by one and he spurred me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I couldn't? Oh really? Keep on dreaming. You probably could not afford the R.E. Taxes where I live. Sky high unfortunately but we love where we live. You get what you pay for. I never said about you spending less than myself, just said you may want to spend a little more. See the difference? If I spend less than you, I am probably spending wisely and proud of it. Spending is easy, saving is a skill.


Give it up Huckleberry/Ingried. I've read all your posts, you are not wealthy, or at least you posted you are not, nor do I care about your net worth.

Everyone has tried to be nice to you, has tried to teach you, engage you and has tried to save your soul.

Frankly, I could best you in any match-up in any subject, in nearly any skill (except for lying) and have certainty that my education, experiences and net worth all surpass yours. I'm not bragging, I'm speaking the truth.

No one is on this thread to compete or hurt another except you.

Please go away or you'll be subject to ridicule or being ignored by everyone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Roosters are mean. They will chase you. I have been chased by one and he spurred me.


CB, that is hilarious! I mean, I'm sure it hurt and that's not funny, but the picture in my head of a rooster chasing you makes me smile. 
Sorry for posting in here, but your story struck a funny chord in me.
Hugs at ya!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Give it up Huckleberry/Ingried. I've read all your posts, you are not wealthy, or at least you posted you are not, nor do I care about your net worth.
> 
> Everyone has tried to be nice to you, has tried to teach you, engage you and has tried to save your soul.
> 
> ...


KPG
your imagination is going wild again. Revealed my financial standing and here? You are nuts. If you are wealthy, enjoy it. I am doing fine, very fine, thank you. No-one needs to worry about me and that is a blessing I wish everyone could enjoy. My Soul is in fine condition, nothing to worry about there either. You and teaching me? That is a hoot. Teaching me what pretty please? Have to find a subject yet which you could intelligently converse about. 
Ignore you say, yes, why don't you. What is so fascinationg about us that keeps you clinging to us lefties? Just wonder.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh I am so lucky with the availability of fresh eggs. My friend raises chickens, so they are always available. What I love is that she raises different breeds so the eggs are all different colors.

The Farmer's Markets around here have gotten a late start because of all the rain we had in the spring. Hope with this heat the yummies will be here soom


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> your imagination is going wild again. Revealed my financial standing and here? You are nuts. If you are wealthy, enjoy it. I am doing fine, very fine, thank you. No-one needs to worry about me and that is a blessing I wish everyone could enjoy. My Soul is in fine condition, nothing to worry about there either. You and teaching me? That is a hoot. Teaching me what pretty please? Have to find a subject yet which you could intelligently converse about.
> Ignore you say, yes, why don't you. What is so fascinationg about us that keeps you clinging to us lefties? Just wonder.


Ingried is back from Europe and is looking for you. She wants to travel and join you on your trip to MN in July/Aug along with the other Libs/Progs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like we've been followed here.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like we've been followed here.


Good to know we have a safe place to be to get away from such vile posts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good to know we have a safe place to be to get away from such vile posts.


LTL,

Yes, I hope it stays safe. I will never reply to Obamacare again. I am done.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning ladies!

Hot, hot, hot everywhere, so hope everyone can stay hydrated and cool.

I'm saddened by the uproar that is happening in our country over the GZ verdict. I sure wish the President would address the Nation and speak to tone down the heat of those who disagreed with the verdict.

Our country doesn't need this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL,
> 
> Yes, I hope it stays safe. I will never reply to Obamacare again. I am done.


I agree. It's been bad but yesterday was inexcusable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I have to open a box of yarn that has been sitting on my counter for about two months!

I've been so busy I haven't had the chance to open it and it has already become part of my stash. 

Man, I have a fiber addiction.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. It's been bad but yesterday was inexcusable.


KPG,
You are right. I hope you understand what I wrote to you. I hope you forgive me for that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

My town's Farmer's Market is today - I'll try to find and buy some fresh eggs.

Very happy to see what I can find .... although I don't remember seeing fresh eggs as it is a very small town and market.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My town's Farmer's Market is today - I'll try to find and buy some fresh eggs.
> 
> Very happy to see what I can find .... although I don't remember seeing fresh eggs as it is a very small town and market.


KPG,

I live in the country and go to a farm for fresh eggs. They are great. Need to get some. Also, they have raw milk. It comes from the cow the same day it is sold.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> You are right. I hope you understand what I wrote to you. I hope you forgive me for that.


Lukelucy, I don't know what you are talking about? There is nothing for me to forgive you for, but I would regardless.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> I live in the country and go to a farm for fresh eggs. They are great. Need to get some. Also, they have raw milk. It comes from the cow the same day it is sold.


Smack my head! Of course, I could go to a local farmer, and I shall. Never thought I even wanted to try fresh eggs, as I don't know what I'm missing apparently.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like we've been followed here.


It sure does. We should just ignore the negativity and carry on as we have been. And I do mean carry on!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Back to chickens. Hubby at one time had Bantams and rooster. The hens would kill the babies. So hubby took one of the little one and raised by hand . Her name is Gertie, and she followes him every where. Yes she is a pet, and getting old so she and the other older girls three large ones who do not kill do not lay any more like use too. Maybe one egg a day. Gerties eggs where small two just to make a large one. The bigger hens laid large eggs as store would call them. There was fairy tale once about a hen wanting to be a mom. Well our Gerite one year gather all the eggs from all the hens and would peck you so hard you could get them out rom under her. She had about half a dozen under her. No they did not hatch but she was determe to hatch them. Hubby finial got them from under her and because they were about a week old had to throw them away. 
When hubby was away I had to fed the Bantams. The rooster was so mean he spurred me twice. After that would kick him not hard if he came near me. Final hubby took them up to the Amish farm near here. Mean old bantams are now chicken dinner some place. New chick where so cute.Remember when Easter came and we would get one baby chix and manage to always kill it off. Well new babies are now teenager and we are waiting for them to start laying.With older ones we would have four cartons in a matter of two or three day. Would give them away then. Couldn't use that many eggs in a month let alone in a week. So hubby has Chicken pets now will not kill a one of the older ones doesn't have the heart for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There's enough trouble in this world without seeking it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You can tell fresh eggs by the color of the yolks they are a darker yellow. They also taste better. You do not know how long eggs in store have been on self except for experance date.

I would buy them from a farmer before I bought them from farmers market. Farmer tend to have the fresher ones.

Ah CB I am with you fresh butter eggs ect. nice memories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to open a box of yarn that has been sitting on my counter for about two months!
> 
> I've been so busy I haven't had the chance to open it and it has already become part of my stash.
> 
> Man, I have a fiber addiction.


Yarn what yarn, I am running out of storage space here. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's enough trouble in this world without seeking it out.


We don't want trouble here do we Bonf, but it seems to follow us. Will not post any place but here from now on. Oh and new Topic will post on.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Just been busy but read the pages to catch-up! Great looking hen house, chicks and flower. Do not have time for flowers but love them. Zimmerman trial sure has split this country? Too bad!

Bought more yarn at Joann's yesterday now to work it up but so many lovely patterns so little time. Yarnlady, your vest is exquisite! Lucky future daughter-in-law.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Just been busy but read the pages to catch-up! Great looking hen house, chicks and flower. Do not have time for flowers but love them. Zimmerman trial sure has split this country? Too bad!
> 
> Bought more yarn at Joann's yesterday now to work it up but so many lovely patterns so little time. Yarnlady, your vest is exquisite! Lucky future daughter-in-law.


She is such an enabler. YIKES something else to put on the must knit list


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sure does. We should just ignore the negativity and carry on as we have been. And I do mean carry on!! :lol: :lol:


Yes. Just ignore the white noise. :roll:  :-D :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Back to chickens. Hubby at one time had Bantams and rooster. The hens would kill the babies. So hubby took one of the little one and raised by hand . Her name is Gertie, and she followes him every where. Yes she is a pet, and getting old so she and the other older girls three large ones who do not kill do not lay any more like use too. Maybe one egg a day. Gerties eggs where small two just to make a large one. The bigger hens laid large eggs as store would call them. There was fairy tale once about a hen wanting to be a mom. Well our Gerite one year gather all the eggs from all the hens and would peck you so hard you could get them out rom under her. She had about half a dozen under her. No they did not hatch but she was determe to hatch them. Hubby finial got them from under her and because they were about a week old had to throw them away.
> When hubby was away I had to fed the Bantams. The rooster was so mean he spurred me twice. After that would kick him not hard if he came near me. Final hubby took them up to the Amish farm near here. Mean old bantams are now chicken dinner some place. New chick where so cute.Remember when Easter came and we would get one baby chix and manage to always kill it off. Well new babies are now teenager and we are waiting for them to start laying.With older ones we would have four cartons in a matter of two or three day. Would give them away then. Couldn't use that many eggs in a month let alone in a week. So hubby has Chicken pets now will not kill a one of the older ones doesn't have the heart for it.


I don't blame your dh. I could not kill something that I had feed either. Maybe if it was like in the old days but not now when you can go buy it and not get acquainted with it. lol Yarnie was the book you are talking about " The Little Red Hen? Great lesson in that book. I think every child and parent should have it. I still have mine and read it to all my kids.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Back to chickens. Hubby at one time had Bantams and rooster. The hens would kill the babies. So hubby took one of the little one and raised by hand . Her name is Gertie, and she followes him every where. Yes she is a pet, and getting old so she and the other older girls three large ones who do not kill do not lay any more like use too. Maybe one egg a day. Gerties eggs where small two just to make a large one. The bigger hens laid large eggs as store would call them. There was fairy tale once about a hen wanting to be a mom. Well our Gerite one year gather all the eggs from all the hens and would peck you so hard you could get them out rom under her. She had about half a dozen under her. No they did not hatch but she was determe to hatch them. Hubby finial got them from under her and because they were about a week old had to throw them away.
> When hubby was away I had to fed the Bantams. The rooster was so mean he spurred me twice. After that would kick him not hard if he came near me. Final hubby took them up to the Amish farm near here. Mean old bantams are now chicken dinner some place. New chick where so cute.Remember when Easter came and we would get one baby chix and manage to always kill it off. Well new babies are now teenager and we are waiting for them to start laying.With older ones we would have four cartons in a matter of two or three day. Would give them away then. Couldn't use that many eggs in a month let alone in a week. So hubby has Chicken pets now will not kill a one of the older ones doesn't have the heart for it.


I don't blame your dh. I could not kill something that I had feed either. Maybe if it was like in the old days but not now when you can go buy it and not get acquainted with it. lol Yarnie was the book you are talking about " The Little Red Hen? Great lesson in that book. I think every child and parent should have it. I still have mine and read it to all my kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It is from SweaterBabe. com, she has such neat patterns. I sign up for her news letter, ever month she has a free pattern this was one of them. It really is beautiful, the design is something neat. this is the number #100
> SWB-K00100
> Hope you can get it know it is in her pattern list.


Thanks for the info Yarnie, I just took a quick look at her site and bookmarked it for later. She has some beautiful designs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has your family gone kitty? You must be back to work today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to open a box of yarn that has been sitting on my counter for about two months!
> 
> I've been so busy I haven't had the chance to open it and it has already become part of my stash.
> 
> Man, I have a fiber addiction.


How could it possibly sit there unopened?? I'd never have the will power to do that - must look, touch & fondle frequently.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL,
> 
> Yes, I hope it stays safe. I will never reply to Obamacare again. I am done.


Since you started the thread then ask KP to remove that vile thread. I read the nonsense as those people are absolutely nuts. They call everyone a racist but constantly try to degrade Janeway who is an American Indian.

Who is Huck as words are posted as if someone else is writing for her. Did you notice that? Is she Susan2000 as she is not around anymore? Think about it ladies on the left as those righties-tighties are jealous of all of you. Why else would they constantly belittle all of you? Just saying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Back to chickens. Hubby at one time had Bantams and rooster. The hens would kill the babies. So hubby took one of the little one and raised by hand . Her name is Gertie, and she followes him every where. Yes she is a pet, and getting old so she and the other older girls three large ones who do not kill do not lay any more like use too. Maybe one egg a day. Gerties eggs where small two just to make a large one. The bigger hens laid large eggs as store would call them. There was fairy tale once about a hen wanting to be a mom. Well our Gerite one year gather all the eggs from all the hens and would peck you so hard you could get them out rom under her. She had about half a dozen under her. No they did not hatch but she was determe to hatch them. Hubby finial got them from under her and because they were about a week old had to throw them away.
> When hubby was away I had to fed the Bantams. The rooster was so mean he spurred me twice. After that would kick him not hard if he came near me. Final hubby took them up to the Amish farm near here. Mean old bantams are now chicken dinner some place. New chick where so cute.Remember when Easter came and we would get one baby chix and manage to always kill it off. Well new babies are now teenager and we are waiting for them to start laying.With older ones we would have four cartons in a matter of two or three day. Would give them away then. Couldn't use that many eggs in a month let alone in a week. So hubby has Chicken pets now will not kill a one of the older ones doesn't have the heart for it.


I've heard that chickens can be mean but haven't come across any mean ones myself. That's very sweet that your hubby loves his girls - mine loved his lambs too. Very gentle hearts


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Growing up on a farm, killing animals was a part of life. My dad would always breed one of the Holstein heifers with black angus (a good beef animal). My sisters and I would make a pet of it for the year. We knew we would have another one the next year. I could not watch them kill it, but I would help butcher it.
> 
> The year we had geese, chickens, ducks, and turkeys. My husband and boys killed them and the kids and I butchered them. Do you realize how much you can learn when you dissect animals. My kids were 11, 12, and 16 at the time.


I know. I saw pigs and chickens slaughter at my grandmother's. Also grew up watching my dad skin deer and squirrels. Never thought anything about it then. Just food.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> How could it possibly sit there unopened?? I'd never have the will power to do that - must look, touch & fondle frequently.


I know sad huh? I've been working for weeks with contractors remodeling our home. So there sits my box of yarn. It isn't even near its associates of which stash would fill its own shop.

I'm a lousy fiber Mom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has your family gone kitty? You must be back to work today.


Leave for work in about an hour. Family will be up soon and can have coffee with them and then they'll leave later this morning to continue their vacation. Had a wonderful visit and will see them again in Sept when I go back to Alberta for a week


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Leave for work in about an hour. Family will be up soon and can have coffee with them and then they'll leave later this morning to continue their vacation. Had a wonderful visit and will see them again in Sept when I go back to Alberta for a week


That is great! You will have something to look forward to in Sept.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Divide and conquer. That has been a plan of dictators for many years.


It's amazing the left falls for this. After all, they always claim to be so intelligent. They do resemble the Borg on Star Trek.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you need to spend more time with him instead of fighting with us. :roll:


One can only live in fantasyland for so long. Even Mr. Rourke would have insisted she leave the Island. Her reality is doing what she does on here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have to open a box of yarn that has been sitting on my counter for about two months!
> 
> I've been so busy I haven't had the chance to open it and it has already become part of my stash.
> 
> Man, I have a fiber addiction.


KPG
not using your time properly. If you kept your nose to your own business you would have time to spare.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Growing up on a farm, killing animals was a part of life. My dad would always breed one of the Holstein heifers with black angus (a good beef animal). My sisters and I would make a pet of it for the year. We knew we would have another one the next year. I could not watch them kill it, but I would help butcher it.
> 
> The year we had geese, chickens, ducks, and turkeys. My husband and boys killed them and the kids and I butchered them. Do you realize how much you can learn when you dissect animals. My kids were 11, 12, and 16 at the time.


soloweygirl
this story may turn me into a Vegetarian.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> Hot, hot, hot everywhere, so hope everyone can stay hydrated and cool.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately nothing will come out of the WH. I think it is because this takes away from all the scandals going on. If the country is focused on this non issue, then the WH hopes Benghazi, the IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, etc., scandals will go away.

Fortunately, their ploy is not working. Too many people are upset about what is happening to this country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Since you started the thread then ask KP to remove that vile thread. I read the nonsense as those people are absolutely nuts. They call everyone a racist but constantly try to degrade Janeway who is an American Indian.
> 
> Who is Huck as words are posted as if someone else is writing for her. Did you notice that? Is she Susan2000 as she is not around anymore? Think about it ladies on the left as those righties-tighties are jealous of all of you. Why else would they constantly belittle all of you? Just saying.


Meekat
Huck here. Strangely Janeway is very racist while claiming to be Native American. Go figure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately nothing will come out of the WH. I think it is because this takes away from all the scandals going on. If the country is focused on this non issue, then the WH hopes Benghazi, the IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, etc., scandals will go away.
> 
> Fortunately, their ploy is not working. Too many people are upset about what is happening to this country.


I'm starting to form my opinions now about this tragedy, and I think I differ from your opinion (what I understand so far).

I think Obama loves that the country is in an uproar. I think Obama somewhat encourage it with his words and lack thereof. I think Obama wants to stir up the blacks so they'll come out and vote in a big way for the mid-term 2014 elections. Normally, those elections have a very poor turn-out particularly for minority candidates and voters.

So, if Holder and Obama promise investigations into Zimmerman thereby making it a civil rights issue (when there is none), the AG will never file anything, but can keep appeasing the black community so they will think he and the President are doing something.

Then when nothing has happened, just before the election, Holder and Obama and the Dem party will come out full force or remain in full campaign mode and inform the black community more black and Dem candidates must be voted into the House and Senate if they want change to occur. Holder/Obama/Reid will blame the Republ and Indepts for the racial divide the Race Hogs created for their own purposes.

Holder, Obama and any legal scholar or attorney, heck even me, knows that no charges will stick to Zimmerman. Its all about politics and control by Obama and his Admin; nothing about servicing the blacks who do need change in their communities. I believe that is why Obama is silent.

A disporportionate number of blacks are incarcerated, murder of black upon black is astronomical, nearly a death every single day in Chicago, and the Al Sharptons of the world ignore those facts as it doesn't shine brightly on the picture they'd like to present as opposed to what is actually happening.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starting to form my opinions now about this tragedy, and I think I differ from your opinion (what I understand so far).
> 
> I think Obama loves that the country is in an uproar. I think Obama somewhat encourage it with his words and lack thereof. I think Obama wants to stir up the blacks so they'll come out and vote in a big way for the mid-term 2014 elections. Normally, those elections have a very poor turn-out particularly for minority candidates and voters.
> 
> ...


Actually, we do not differ very much. Yours is more in depth than what I posted. I have believed all along that Obama has been dividing this country. It's not just a division between Black and White. It's also a division between the classes. I think he wants the whole country divided, and possibly divided within the Democrat party as well. His aim is to have the country so divided and against each other, that he gets the country moving in sync with his agenda, which is to destroy America.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, we do not differ very much. Yours is more in depth than what I posted. I have believed all along that Obama has been dividing this country. It's not just a division between Black and White. It's also a division between the classes. I think he wants the whole country divided, and possibly divided within the Democrat party as well. His aim is to have the country so divided and against each other, that he gets the country moving in sync with his agenda, which is to destroy America.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, we do not differ very much. Yours is more in depth than what I posted. I have believed all along that Obama has been dividing this country. It's not just a division between Black and White. It's also a division between the classes. I think he wants the whole country divided, and possibly divided within the Democrat party as well. His aim is to have the country so divided and against each other, that he gets the country moving in sync with his agenda, which is to destroy America.


Well, there, you said it. Bravo! I guess that is what I've been thinking and didn't quite get there yet. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately nothing will come out of the WH. I think it is because this takes away from all the scandals going on. If the country is focused on this non issue, then the WH hopes Benghazi, the IRS, NSA, Fast and Furious, etc., scandals will go away.
> 
> Fortunately, their ploy is not working. Too many people are upset about what is happening to this country.


soloweygirl
Scandal you say? Virginia has several on its plate. Stay tuned, it will be very unpleasant. What you noted are events, the Virginian ones are Scandals.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, there, you said it. Bravo! I guess that is what I've been thinking and didn't quite get there yet. Thanks for your insight.


Right on. Great. I love the picture. And that is what we have here: takers.

And by the way, hoodies are a symbol of gangs that are violent and drugs. So, be careful wearing a hoodie. You can be targeted. A hoodie is a very bad symbol.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG

Humph, humph, humph..... it is painful to see some of your stuff.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

_Is This Still America?_

There are no winners in the trial of George Zimmerman. The only question is whether the damage that has been done has been transient or irreparable.

Legally speaking, Zimmerman has won his freedom. But he can still be sued in a civil case, and he will probably never be safe to live his life in peace, as he could have before this case made him the focus of national attention and orchestrated hate.

More important than the fate of George Zimmerman, however, is the fate of the American justice system and of the public's faith in that system and in their country. People who have increasingly asked, during the lawlessness of the Obama administration, "Is this still America?" may feel some measure of relief.

But the very fact that this case was brought in the first place, in an absence of serious evidence  which became ever more painfully obvious as the prosecution strained to try to come up with anything worthy of a murder trial  will be of limited encouragement as to how long this will remain America.

The political perversion of the criminal justice system began early and at the top, with the President of the United States. Unlike other public officials who decline to comment on criminal cases that have not yet been tried in court, Barack Obama chose to say, "If I had a son, he'd look like Trayvon."

It was a clever way to play the race card, as he had done before, when Professor Henry Louis Gates of Harvard was arrested.

But it did not stop there. After the local police in Florida found insufficient evidence to ask for Zimmerman to be prosecuted, the Obama administration sent Justice Department investigators to Sanford, Florida, and also used the taxpayers' money to finance local activists who agitated for Zimmerman to be arrested.

Political intervention did not end with the federal government. The city manager in Sanford intervened to prevent the usual police procedures from being followed.

When the question arose of identifying the voice of whoever was calling for help during the confrontation between Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman, the normal police procedure would have been to let individuals hear the recording separately, rather than have a whole family hear it together.

If you want to get each individual's honest opinion, you don't want that opinion to be influenced by others who are present, much less allow a group to coordinate what they are going to say.

When the city manager took this out of the hands of the police, and had Trayvon Martin's family, plus Rachel Jeantel, all hear the recording together, that's politics, not law.

This was just one of the ways that this case looked like something out of "Alice in Wonderland." Both in the courtroom and in the media, educated and apparently intelligent people repeatedly said things that they seemed sincerely, and even fervently, to believe, but which were unprovable and often even unknowable.

In addition, the testimony of prosecution witness after prosecution witness undermined the prosecution's own case.

Some critics faulted the prosecuting attorneys. But the prosecutors had to work with what they had  and they had no hard evidence that would back up a murder charge or even a manslaughter charge.
You don't send people to prison on the basis of what other people imagine, or on the basis of media sound bites like "shooting an unarmed child," when that "child" was beating him bloody.

The jury indicated, early on as their deliberations began, that they wanted to compare hard evidence, when they asked for a complete list of the testimony on both sides.

Once the issue boiled down to hard, provable facts, the prosecutors' loud histrionic assertions and sweeping innuendoes were just not going to cut it.

Nor was repeatedly calling Zimmerman a liar effective, especially when the prosecution misquoted what Zimmerman said, as an examination of the record would show.

The only real heroes in this trial were the jurors. They showed that this is still America  at least for now  despite politicians who try to cheapen or corrupt the law, as if this were some banana republic. Some are already calling for a federal indictment of George Zimmerman, after he has been acquitted.

Will this still be America then?

Thomas Sowell is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institution, Stanford University, Stanford, CA 94305. His website is www.tsowell.com. To find out more about Thomas Sowell and read features by other Creators Syndicate columnists and cartoonists, visit the Creators Syndicate Web page at www.creators.com.

COPYRIGHT 2013 CREATORS.COM


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _Is This Still America?_
> 
> There are no winners in the trial of George Zimmerman. The only question is whether the damage that has been done has been transient or irreparable.
> 
> ...


The media doesn't have anything else to talk about, so it is stirring the you know what. They ought to let this topic die. It is tiring and boring.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The media doesn't have anything else to talk about, so it is stirring the you know what. They ought to let this topic die. It is tiring and boring.


I agree. I found this article by Thomas Sowell accurate and telling. I hope you enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right on. Great. I love the picture. And that is what we have here: takers.
> 
> And by the way, hoodies are a symbol of gangs that are violent and drugs. So, be careful wearing a hoodie. You can be targeted. A hoodie is a very bad symbol.


Lukelucy
and racism and bigotry is what distincts you from decent people. Our hoodies keep us comfortable and healthy, your traits will eventually destroy you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The media doesn't have anything else to talk about, so it is stirring the you know what. They ought to let this topic die. It is tiring and boring.


Lukelucy
however much you wish that it would die, we won't let it. It is much too important an issue to set aside. March on Christian Soldiers.........fight for what is fair, is christian. A fight well worth fighting. In the image of God we all ........... so let us fight for equality and live as equals.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you 100%


I agree, also.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, there, you said it. Bravo! I guess that is what I've been thinking and didn't quite get there yet. Thanks for your insight.


KPG 
The parasites are those who get rich of those who work diligently and get nowhere. The parasites have increased their income by over 300% in the past 30 years while those who made that possible have been at a standstill. A different kind of slavery. Who would read Sowell if he was not controversial? He is a Rush in print - well, not quite as nasty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> The parasites are those who get rich of those who work diligently and get nowhere. The parasites have increased their income by over 300% in the past 30 years while those who made that possible have been at a standstill. A different kind of slavery. Who would read Sowell if he was not controversial? He is a Rush in print - well, not quite as nasty.


Yawn SNORE!!!! :roll:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn SNORE!!!! :roll:


Yup, same here. Envy, pure and simple.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawn SNORE!!!! :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> kpg Thomas Sowell is man to be respected for his insight into the Black community. How much better the world would be if they followed Sowell rather than Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, or Obama.
> 
> Huck since you disagree with Sowell, does that make you a racist? Many progressives have called us that since we disagree with Obama.
> 
> ...


 I LOVE Thomas Sowell . He is so wise.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I LOVE Thomas Sowell . He is so wise.


I will admit that I had not heard of him. But if that quote is a sample of what he believes, he has a new groupie here


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I will admit that I had not heard of him. But if that quote is a sample of what he believes, he has a new groupie here


Never heard of him either. And don't care one bit. Probably a made up name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thomas Sowell Thomas Sowell was born in North Carolina and grew up in Harlem. As with many others in his neighborhood, Thomas Sowell left home early and did not finish high school. The next few years were difficult ones, but eventually he joined the Marine Corps and became a photographer in the Korean War. After leaving the service, Thomas Sowell entered Harvard University, worked a part-time job as a photographer and studied the science that would become his passion and profession: economics. 


 show moreAfter graduating magna cum laude from Harvard University (1958), Thomas Sowell went on to receive his master's in economics from Columbia University (1959) and a doctorate in economics from the University of Chicago (1968). 

In the early '60s, Sowell held jobs as an economist with the Department of Labor and AT&T. But his real interest was in teaching and scholarship. In 1965, at Cornell University, Sowell began the first of many professorships. Thomas Sowell's other teaching assignments include Rutgers University, Amherst College, Brandeis University and the University of California at Los Angeles, where he taught in the early '70s and also from 1984 to 1989. 

Thomas Sowell has published a large volume of writing. His dozen books, as well as numerous articles and essays, cover a wide range of topics, from classic economic theory to judicial activism, from civil rights to choosing the right college. Moreover, much of his writing is considered ground-breaking -- work that will outlive the great majority of scholarship done today. 

Though Thomas Sowell had been a regular contributor to newspapers in the late '70s and early '80s, he did not begin his career as a newspaper columnist until 1984. George F. Will's writing, says Sowell, proved to him that someone could say something of substance in so short a space (750 words). And besides, writing for the general public enables him to address the heart of issues without the smoke and mirrors that so often accompany academic writing. 

In 1990, he won the prestigious Francis Boyer Award, presented by The American Enterprise Institute. 

Currently Thomas Sowell is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institute in Stanford, Calif. 

...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Never heard of him either. And don't care one bit. Probably a made up name.


No, he's not made up. He's a real person I like him. He's an economist.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> kpg Thomas Sowell is man to be respected for his insight into the Black community. How much better the world would be if they followed Sowell rather than Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, or Obama.
> 
> Huck since you disagree with Sowell, does that make you a racist? Many progressives have called us that since we disagree with Obama.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> kpg Thomas Sowell is man to be respected for his insight into the Black community. How much better the world would be if they followed Sowell rather than Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, or Obama.
> 
> Huck since you disagree with Sowell, does that make you a racist? Many progressives have called us that since we disagree with Obama.
> 
> ...


Joeysomma,

You hit it right on the head. Good for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you 100%


that makes with you, Boni and I 300 percent :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Actually, we do not differ very much. Yours is more in depth than what I posted. I have believed all along that Obama has been dividing this country. It's not just a division between Black and White. It's also a division between the classes. I think he wants the whole country divided, and possibly divided within the Democrat party as well. His aim is to have the country so divided and against each other, that he gets the country moving in sync with his agenda, which is to destroy America.


Soloweygirl,

I so agree with you. That makes 400%.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I LOVE Thomas Sowell . He is so wise.


Yes, he is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I will admit that I had not heard of him. But if that quote is a sample of what he believes, he has a new groupie here


He appears in our paper here on occasion, and that's how I knew him. He's very well-respected.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thomas Sowell Thomas Sowell was born in North Carolina and grew up in Harlem. As with many others in his neighborhood, Thomas Sowell left home early and did not finish high school. The next few years were difficult ones, but eventually he joined the Marine Corps and became a photographer in the Korean War. After leaving the service, Thomas Sowell entered Harvard University, worked a part-time job as a photographer and studied the science that would become his passion and profession: economics.
> 
> show moreAfter graduating magna cum laude from Harvard University (1958), Thomas Sowell went on to receive his master's in economics from Columbia University (1959) and a doctorate in economics from the University of Chicago (1968).
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing, CB.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I found this article by Thomas Sowell accurate and telling. I hope you enjoyed it as well.


Off the subject but hay, some from the left think we are the same person. Did not know we were similar. Say, do we look alike I could PM you a picture maybe we are twins, how about those apples? My abode is the Midwest but the US is my working area. I will be in Minneapolis during the so called Lefty trip. How much fun is this when they post about where they go I will know the lies. Ha, Ha.

Keep in touch twin. This is becoming too funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know sad huh? I've been working for weeks with contractors remodeling our home. So there sits my box of yarn. It isn't even near its associates of which stash would fill its own shop.
> 
> I'm a lousy fiber Mom.


Are your reno's almost done? Even though they're a pain to live thru, I've always been happy with the results when they're done. Lots of time to play with your stash when the work is done.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> I so agree with you. That makes 400%.


Make that 500%.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for sharing, CB.


Mr. Sewell is very wise. This was interesting.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> however much you wish that it would die, we won't let it. It is much too important an issue to set aside. March on Christian Soldiers.........fight for what is fair, is christian. A fight well worth fighting. In the image of God we all ........... so let us fight for equality and live as equals.


Go pack for your trip. . .see you there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I will admit that I had not heard of him. But if that quote is a sample of what he believes, he has a new groupie here


check out what Wiki says about him: He is a good man, economist (believes in capitalism), social theorist, and extremely well educated, and politic commentator. He is the real deal. I like him.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Sowell

Here is a copy/paste of a summary: Sowell is both a syndicated columnist and an academic economist. Themes of Sowells writing range from social policy on race, ethnic groups, education and decision-making, to classical and Marxist economics, to the problems of children perceived as having disabilities.

While often described as a black conservative, he prefers not to be labeled, and considers himself more libertarian than conservative.

He is a regular contributor to GOPUSA, a conservative web and email newsletter run by Endeavor Media Group, LLC. He primarily writes on economic subjects, generally advocating a free market approach to capitalism.

Sowell opposes the Federal Reserve, pointing out that it has been unsuccessful in preventing economic depressions and limiting inflation.

Sowell also writes on racial topics and is a critic of affirmative action and race based quotas.

Sowell takes strong issue with the notion of government as a helper or savior of minorities, arguing that the historical record shows quite the opposite.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Off the subject but hay, some from the left think we are the same person. Did not know we were similar. Say, do we look alike I could PM you a picture maybe we are twins, how about those apples? My abode is the Midwest but the US is my working area. I will be in Minneapolis during the so called Lefty trip. How much fun is this when they post about where they go I will know the lies. Ha, Ha.
> 
> Keep in touch twin. This is becoming too funny.


I have another twin! Too fun! I'm certain you and I are identical cause the Blighter said so. (Anyone ever look up the definition of Blighter - you should unless you already know its meaning. Why she picked them name for herself is beyond me.)

OK, here is your mission twinsy. Get pics of the Heathens during their jaunt in MN and report back to your twin and fellow sisterhood. We want all the scoops .... Hide behind potted palm trees in lobbies, sit one row behind them at the play, be on the float in the lake when they are, be a mystery shopper in the LYS, be a photog near the limo when they exit the airport.

You know, the normal PI stuff. Twins rock!!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> check out what Wiki says about him: He is a good man, economist (believes in capitalism), social theorist, and extremely well educated, and politic commentator. He is the real deal. I like him.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Sowell
> 
> ...


This is very interesting. Had enough fun for one evening with the left. Early to bed. . .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Go pack for your trip. . .see you there.


You'll recognize them? By the hooves and horns?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Are your reno's almost done? Even though they're a pain to live thru, I've always been happy with the results when they're done. Lots of time to play with your stash when the work is done.


I wish, only just in the planning stages. I've been purging and sorting and measuring and planning. Our builder has visited, has the punch list, but then went on a vacation.

When he returns we'll get started with the architect and designer and him. This will be going on for awhile unfortunately, as we have three rooms completely to re-do and some tweaking in several other rooms plus some outside stuff.

Exciting yes, but all consuming too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Did you know that Huck (Ingried's hubby), actually does post on KP and admitted same? Interesting ....

Here's a copy/paste of a post from Smoking I just read:



Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> Huck does as he pleases, get used to it. Anything that does not bother you? Go take a nap you are cranky.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Just had a funny thought ....  

Hire two PIs to follow each other.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'll double it - we're holding at 1200. Going once, twice .....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Go pack for your trip. . .see you there.


Fight? What's the issue?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you know that Huck (Ingried's hubby), actually does post on KP and admitted same? Interesting ....
> 
> Here's a copy/paste of a post from Smoking I just read:


KPG
another interesting posting of yours. Keep them coming. Only you can come up with such horrendous lies.

Sorry to announce that Ingried went to Europe to bury her husband there. The most important assignment he ever asked her to fulfill. My Heart is with her.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You'll recognize them? By the hooves and horns?


News flash twin!!! Freedom is saying he has asked Admin to close his account. Guess he is being thrown out! Announcement on Smoking and Obamacare page 95 I think cannot remember for sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

These are very confusing posts today - or maybe I'm just tired. Ingried and Huckleberry got married after Ingried's husband died and was buried in Europe? 

Ooooooooooooooo-kaaaaaaaaaaay.

And they're taking a trip for their honeymoon and all the progressives are going with them? What fun is that? 

Then they're going to set up housekeeping in Minneapolis? 

Oh - now I understand everything. Thanks for clearing that up, girls!

And now that my psychotic episode is over, I"m going to play a computer game!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just had a funny thought ....
> 
> Hire two PIs to follow each other.


Oh twin we do have the same thoughts!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> These are very confusing posts today - or maybe I'm just tired. Ingried and Huckleberry got married after Ingried's husband died and was buried in Europe?
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo-kaaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> ...


Me too now it all is understandable when you put it into writing. Good job!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just had a funny thought ....
> 
> Hire two PIs to follow each other.


KPG
and you think that is funny? That evoked humph.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> and you think that is funny? That evoked humph.


Did you marry Ingried so soon after her husband died? Such a shame.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> These are very confusing posts today - or maybe I'm just tired. Ingried and Huckleberry got married after Ingried's husband died and was buried in Europe?
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo-kaaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> ...


bonbf3
those are the stories you get from your buddies. Try to sort them out, it will be fun. You will find nothing but inaccuracies (lies actually).

Here a little reality:
Ingried's husband had been very ill for years and unfortunately he died. Not totally unexpected. 
Huck, who is me, is much younger than Ingried has been married for years to a younger man and we are living well. My husband had some health issues earlier this year but is perfectly fine now.
Now you may want to ask your friends why they tried to deceive you and others.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Did you marry Ingried so soon after her husband died? Such a shame.


Meerkat
go to bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie here is something to do with your fresh eggs.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185660-1.html#3636297


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you know that Huck (Ingried's hubby), actually does post on KP and admitted same? Interesting ....
> 
> Here's a copy/paste of a post from Smoking I just read:


KPG
Do you have any decent cell in your body? Ingried's husband just died. You may want to learn to never say anything you know nothing about.
Despicable XXXXXXXXXX you are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Me too now it all is understandable when you put it into writing. Good job!


I see we speak the same language, Meerkat! :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Great to see Thomas Sowell.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, there, you said it. Bravo! I guess that is what I've been thinking and didn't quite get there yet. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks KPG he is a favorite of mine.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. I found this article by Thomas Sowell accurate and telling. I hope you enjoyed it as well.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Join the crowd. He has quite a following.


lovethelake said:


> I will admit that I had not heard of him. But if that quote is a sample of what he believes, he has a new groupie here


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> go to bed.


OK after you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> those are the stories you get from your buddies. Try to sort them out, it will be fun. You will find nothing but inaccuracies (lies actually).
> 
> Here a little reality:
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that Ingried's husband died. I have heard so many confusing things from and about Ingried that I have had no true picture of her life at all. It sounds as if, like others on here, she has had struggles and grief.

It's a shame that the deception and animosity that has grown on KP keeps some of us apart and unable to help one another. That is very sad.

We don't know what each other is going through, and we should not take a chance on making life harder for another person. I guess KP is a diversion that lets us forget our troubles for a while. I'd like it to be a friendly diversion, if that's possible - but that's just what I'd like. Others may want something else.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good post CB. Wish more people knew of the conservative Blacks.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Thomas Sowell Thomas Sowell was born in North Carolina and grew up in Harlem. As with many others in his neighborhood, Thomas Sowell left home early and did not finish high school. The next few years were difficult ones, but eventually he joined the Marine Corps and became a photographer in the Korean War. After leaving the service, Thomas Sowell entered Harvard University, worked a part-time job as a photographer and studied the science that would become his passion and profession: economics.
> 
> show moreAfter graduating magna cum laude from Harvard University (1958), Thomas Sowell went on to receive his master's in economics from Columbia University (1959) and a doctorate in economics from the University of Chicago (1968).
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20130717/NEWS0107/307170089/Ex-poll-worker-sentenced-prison-illegal-voting?nclick_check=1


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you know that Huck (Ingried's hubby), actually does post on KP and admitted same? Interesting ....
> 
> Here's a copy/paste of a post from Smoking I just read:


News flash, the ones on the left thought I was you (we are twins) now say I am Janie (Janeway). Who will be next Country, solo, RU, Luke or maybe Yarnie? I love eggs. This is fun but they are all going to bed. Shucks


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> check out what Wiki says about him: He is a good man, economist (believes in capitalism), social theorist, and extremely well educated, and politic commentator. He is the real deal. I like him.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Sowell
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Ingried's husband died. I have heard so many confusing things from and about Ingried that I have had no true picture of her life at all. It sounds as if, like others on here, she has had struggles and grief.
> 
> It's a shame that the deception and animosity that has grown on KP keeps some of us apart and unable to help one another. That is very sad.
> 
> It's times like this that we realize how wrong it is to hurt others. We don't know what each other is going through, and we should not take a chance on making life harder for another person.


If this is true then it is a sad time for her.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Susan2000 has not posted anything so is she Ingried as they both spoke of England.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> another interesting posting of yours. Keep them coming. Only you can come up with such horrendous lies.
> 
> Sorry to announce that Ingried went to Europe to bury her husband there. The most important assignment he ever asked her to fulfill. My Heart is with her.


Sorry to tell you, but I've spoken to Ingried. Her husband is very much alive, years younger than she, is doing well with his pace maker. Ingried IS in the US and anxious to join you and your fellow Libs on your trip to MN. Stop your nonsense. BTW: did you see that Huck said "he?"

Now, send Ingried the details so she can take part. She is waiting for them from YOU!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Do you have any decent cell in your body? Ingried's husband just died. You may want to learn to never say anything you know nothing about.
> Despicable XXXXXXXXXX you are.


No one said anything about his death. Are we to guess about such a tragedy?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> These are very confusing posts today - or maybe I'm just tired. Ingried and Huckleberry got married after Ingried's husband died and was buried in Europe?
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo-kaaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry to tell you, but I've spoken to Ingried. Her husband is very much alive, years younger than she, is doing well with his pace maker. Ingried IS in the US and anxious to join you and your fellow Libs on your trip to MN. Stop your nonsense. BTW: did you see that Huck said "he?"
> 
> Now, send Ingried the details so she can take part. She is waiting for them from YOU!


What a cold ignorant thing you are. Ingried's husband has died.
Everytime I think you can't get any lower, you surprise me by posts like this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Oh twin we do have the same thoughts!


2nd thought: name one PI Ingried, the other PI Huckleberry


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It would be horrible if someone made up a story about a husband's death. I'm getting tired of reading this stuff when I can't tell what's true and what isn't, especially about something as serious as that.

I'm going to go to bed and read my murder mystery. I KNOW it's fiction.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gee, KPG, your friends aren't laughing.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry to tell you, but I've spoken to Ingried. Her husband is very much alive, years younger than she, is doing well with his pace maker. Ingried IS in the US and anxious to join you and your fellow Libs on your trip to MN. Stop your nonsense. BTW: did you see that Huck said "he?"
> 
> Now, send Ingried the details so she can take part. She is waiting for them from YOU!


Doesn't this get your goat? How horrible are these people to concoct such a story.

Is Susan2000 also Huck as Huck joined then Susan stopped quoting anything.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> You will find nothing but inaccuracies (lies actually).
> 
> Here a little reality:
> Ingried's husband had been very ill for years and unfortunately he died. Not totally unexpected.
> ...


The first sentence is true! Everything after that is not!

YOU are Ingried. YOU are Huckleberry. YOU are Huck.

YOU are sick to create lies about Ingried.

STOP the BS and have Ingried send Huckleberry a postcard as Ingried will travel to MN, not Huckleberry.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It would be horrible if someone made up a story about a husband's death. I'm getting tired of reading this stuff when I can't tell what's true and what isn't, especially about something as serious as that.
> 
> I'm going to go to bed and read my murder mystery. I KNOW it's fiction.


This is extremely low if it is untrue. Susan2000 has been gone a long time. It is all fiction with these people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Do you have any decent cell in your body? Ingried's husband just died. You may want to learn to never say anything you know nothing about.
> Despicable XXXXXXXXXX you are.


Waiting for Ingried to speak, or her husband who is alive and well and probably right beside you. .... tapping foot, waiting, Ingried, dear, waiting .... tuck he Huck in and respond ..... waiting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks KPG he is a favorite of mine.


Your welcome. Thought his editorial was worth posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Waiting for Ingried to speak, or her husband who is alive and well and probably right beside you. .... tapping foot, waiting, Ingried, dear, waiting .... tuck he Huck in and respond ..... waiting.


Wow, CB. Guess you never thought KPG could bring so much hate into this thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Ingried's husband died. I have heard so many confusing things from and about Ingried that I have had no true picture of her life at all. It sounds as if, like others on here, she has had struggles and grief.
> 
> It's a shame that the deception and animosity that has grown on KP keeps some of us apart and unable to help one another. That is very sad.
> 
> We don't know what each other is going through, and we should not take a chance on making life harder for another person. I guess KP is a diversion that lets us forget our troubles for a while. I'd like it to be a friendly diversion, if that's possible - but that's just what I'd like. Others may want something else.


Bonnie. It is a complete lie. Ingried is alive and well as is her husband. Ingried = Huckleberry. Do not be deceived. It has been proven multiple times. Hence, while Huckleberry is being ridiculed on this thread. She earned it on another thread.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Gee, KPG, your friends aren't laughing.


You are very sick!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> News flash, the ones on the left thought I was you (we are twins) now say I am Janie (Janeway). Who will be next Country, solo, RU, Luke or maybe Yarnie? I love eggs. This is fun but they are all going to bed. Shucks


That's it then! You love eggs so you must be Country's twin!

That makes the three of us triplets.

Note to self: need three unique passwords just the same


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, CB. Guess you never thought KPG could bring so much hate into this thread.


Speaking of yourself?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> You are very sick!


No, just very observant.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it then! You love eggs so you must be Country's twin!
> 
> That makes the three of us triplets.
> 
> Note to self: need three unique passwords just the same


Triplets great. Bratty said my Avatar was the worse one on KP I must give him love as he has been insulted but I'm pregnant with a liter so will try to post pictures.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, just very observant.


What are you observing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> No one said anything about his death. Are we to guess about such a tragedy?


No one but Huckleberry mentioned Ingried's husband's death - surprised? Only just yet another lie from Huckleberry who is Ingried.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie. It is a complete lie. Ingried is alive and well as is her husband. Ingried = Huckleberry. Do not be deceived. It has been proven multiple times. Hence, while Huckleberry is being ridiculed on this thread. She earned it on another thread.


I have no reason to question your word, KPG. However, I haven't been so sure about Huckleberry's posts, so....

Thanks for reminding me, KPG.

I stayed up to change my avatar - got tired of seeing my mug show up all the time. Toys are cheerful.

And now - to my murder mystery.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It would be horrible if someone made up a story about a husband's death.


That someone is Huckleberry. To cover her own lies and stories.
She is one sad individual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> This is extremely low if it is untrue. Susan2000 has been gone a long time. It is all fiction with these people.


Meerkat, Susan2000 is not the same person as Huckleberry/Ingried.

Susan stopped posting when SeattleSoul created a group for the Libs/Progs over on Rav called The Oasis.

That group imploded as SeattleSoul deleted herself as the creator and moderator.

Susan never came back to KP (to date).

Bratty Patty and Cheeky Blighter are the two ring leaders of the Libs/Progs. Bratty Patty is only posting in this thread as she is probably the one telling Huckleberry how to CYA and using the "death" of Ingried's husband (LIE) as the plausible explanation of why Ingried isn't posting nor going on the trip to MN.

Ingried's husband is alive as is Ingried who is traveling to MN. Huckleberry and Ingried are one-in-the-same person. None of the idiots are good liars, only pathological liars.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wow, CB. Guess you never thought KPG could bring so much hate into this thread.


Wow, Bratty Patty, what an ugly CYA story you've created for Huckleberry. NO ONE is BUYING IT. The ONLY person creating hate in this thread is YOU. You and your evil friends are a piece of work. Shame on you for using a fake DEATH to CYA.

LEAVE.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nah, I think I'll hang out for awhile. You and the meerkat are so amusing with your "hateful" lies, serpent. When I got an email from Ingried telling of her husband's death, I have no reason to doubt her. BTW-- CYA is ancient, can you come up with anything mor fresh?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> You are very sick!


Meerkat, The ONLY reason Bratty is posting in this thread is because every good and intelligent person recognized the disgusting comic posted by Cheeky Blighter in the Smoking thread.

Only the Libs/Progs are posting in Smoking and they want those Right of them to continue posting and we refuse. So Bratty is in this thread trying to incite us into posting over there again, or better yet, trying to get us to post or respond to either her, Huckleberry or any Lib.

No Lib other than Huck is posting in this thread, so Bratty came here to back-up Huckleberry.

:evil: These people are the Devil and must be ignored. They are hateful, evil and disgusting. :twisted:

Any non-Lib will tell you I am correct and speaking the truth, albeit privately.

Bratty is here, alone, for one purpose. To spread her hateful venom.

Ignore. She'll not ignore us because we ignore her. Do not let her or any of the Libs/Progs steal your soul.

I pray a veil of protection over all the good ladies of this thread. Lord, keep us in your care. Strike down the devil(s) amongst us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Meerkat, The ONLY reason Bratty is posting in this thread is because every good and intelligent person recognized the disgusting comic posted by Cheeky Blighter in the Smoking thread.
> 
> Only the Libs/Progs are posting in Smoking and they want those Right of them to continue posting and we refuse. So Bratty is in this thread trying to incite us into posting over there again, or better yet, trying to get us to post or respond to either her, Huckleberry or any Lib.
> 
> ...


You are right for once about the Devil. We try to ignore you, but you keep showing up in LOLL, serpent! I did not to come to back up Huck. I saw your post and thought, "what kind of sick individual would post something so mean about the death of one's husband?" The answer as always is you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> What are you observing?


Notice Huckleberry stopped posting and only Bratty is posting?

Bratty is trying to cover for Huckleberry/Ingried.

Devil in disguise - not. :evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> BTW-- CYA is ancient, can you come up with anything mor fresh?


You'll do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Notice Huckleberry stopped posting and only Bratty is posting?
> 
> Bratty is trying to cover for Huckleberry/Ingried.
> 
> Devil in disguise - not. :evil:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

sticks and stones, serpent


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> What are you observing?


You and KPG alias Dumb and Dumber demons


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right for once about the Devil. We try to ignore you, but you keep showing up in LOLL, serpent! I did not to come to back up Huck. I saw your post and thought, "what kind of sick individual would post something so mean about the death of one's husband?" The answer as always is you.


I did not post anything in LOLL as you suggest about the death of another. I haven't said a word to you for days in LOLL. Another of your hate lies! The record shows my posts.

It was HUCKLEBERRY who posted the story about the faux death of Ingried's husband. That is sick; and you perpetuated the lie by coming on this thread to re-post as no one responded to the death lie in the thread where it originally appeared.

Your plan to cover Ingried's tracks didn't work because no one responded, so you choose to repeat your filth here.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry
here. Still trying to recover from the disgusting behavior of KPG and others. 
One person is dead, a wife and Family are grieving and the Christians here are making fun of it. Well, that seems to be the routine about anyone dying now. Have they not cheered the death of Trayvon as well? God will take care of them and then I will be cheering. Huck
Be proud of yourself you miserable creatures.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did not post anything in LOLL as you suggest about the death of another. I haven't said a word to you for at least two days. Another of your hate lies! The record shows my posts.
> 
> It was HUCKLEBERRY who concocted the story about the death of Ingried (herself). That is sick; and you perpetuated the lie by coming on this thread to re-post as no one responded to the death lie in the thread where it originally appeared.
> 
> Your plan to cover Ingried's tracks didn't work because no one responded nor read it elsewhere, so you choose to bring your filth here.


kpg
you have posted nothing but lies and now make light of someone's death. Despicable creep you are. God will take care of you in a very special way. Burning in Hell will be your fate. To those who are reading this. Ingried would NEVER have any contact with KPG EVER. She made that very clear when I had the first contact with her. She has nothing but dislike for this terrible creature. Just another lie. A pathological Liar he/she is and in desperate need of treatment. 
One husband dead, a wife and family grieving and
Huck and husband are fine and grieving with those who lost someone. 
KPG may nightmares toss and turn you for years to come. You deserve nothing less.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> kpg
> you have posted nothing but lies and now make light of someone's death. Despicable creep you are. God will take care of you in a very special way. Burning in Hell will be your fate. To those who are reading this. Ingried would NEVER have any contact with KPG EVER. She made that very clear when I had the first contact with her. She has nothing but dislike for this terrible creature. Just another lie. A pathological Liar he/she is and in desperate need of treatment.
> One husband dead, a wife and family grieving and
> Huck and husband are fine and grieving with those who lost someone.
> KPG may nightmares toss and turn you for years to come. You deserve nothing else.


Yawn .... Sleep tight Ingried next to your hubby.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did not post anything in LOLL as you suggest about the death of another. I haven't said a word to you for days in LOLL. Another of your hate lies! The record shows my posts.
> 
> It was HUCKLEBERRY who posted the story about the faux death of Ingried's husband. That is sick; and you perpetuated the lie by coming on this thread to re-post as no one responded to the death lie in the thread where it originally appeared.
> 
> Your plan to cover Ingried's tracks didn't work because no one responded, so you choose to repeat your filth here.


KPG
Filth is all you have ever posted. Who wrote the Bible you are reading? Satan? It cannot possible be the Good Book. May God have mercy on you and send you to Hell which is still too lenient after your hateful existence here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huck, seems you recovered right quick like. Within minutes you were right back to your jolly self in Smoking and here. 

You never learn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yawn .... Sleep tight Ingried next to your hubby.


KPG
You despicable XXXXXX you. I hope she never reads this or you may have trouble you never imagined. I know you are trying to convince your friends that you never lied. You not only are a Liar but the most pathological one anyone can ever come across.
And folks you claim this piece of XXXX as your friend? The company we keep depicts who we are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> 
> And folks you claim this piece of XXXX as your friend? The company we keep depicts who we are.


Yep, and the company you keep is you, Ingried.

May God Bless you and Keep you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck, seems you recovered right quick like. Within minutes you were right back to your jolly self in Smoking and here.
> 
> You never learn.


KPG
trying to remove the filth you posted? It won't work. You are disgusting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and the company you keep is you, Ingried.


KPG
No doubt you will be condemned to Hell.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did not post anything in LOLL as you suggest about the death of another. I haven't said a word to you for days in LOLL. Another of your hate lies! The record shows my posts.
> 
> It was HUCKLEBERRY who posted the story about the faux death of Ingried's husband. That is sick; and you perpetuated the lie by coming on this thread to re-post as no one responded to the death lie in the thread where it originally appeared.
> 
> Your plan to cover Ingried's tracks didn't work because no one responded, so you choose to repeat your filth here.


I NEVER said nor suggested that you posted in LOLL about anyone's death.
There you go again, twisting the facts. I said you *showed up* in LOLL. My responses to the posts you made are in D&P, lying serpent. Good try, but once again the transference doesn't work . Now take your evil mouth and thoughts and go back down below where you belong. You keep getting your lies all mixed up. Eventually they all catch up to you, and how foolish you look trying to make them up as you go.
You either can't read or just don't comprehend what you read.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

How sad and pathetic that the libs have to come to our thread to incite anger in people just because they are mostly ignored on Lukelucy's thread. I can't imagine how lonely their lives must be that it is necessary to stalk, lie and spew hate language just to get attention. It appears to me, that they must have no outside life.

Every time they post they prove to me how hateful the libs are in life. The only reason to glance through their responses is to remind myself how not to live.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> sticks and stones, serpent


Sticks and stones is so ancient. Can't you come up with anything more fresh?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How sad and pathetic that the libs have to come to our thread to incite anger in people just because they are mostly ignored on Lukelucy's thread. I can't imagine how lonely their lives must be that it is necessary to stalk, lie and spew hate language just to get attention. It appears to me, that they must have no outside life.
> 
> Every time they post they prove to me how hateful the libs are in life. The only reason to glance through their responses is to remind myself how not to live.


I agree. Each is not worth the time of anyone on this thread who is not one of them. The Libs/Progs cannot survive on their own so come here trying to rile us up.

I stand on the Truth and the Solid Rock.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Sticks and stones is so ancient. Can't you come up with anything more fresh?


Thumper, she has, but has used her filthy words only in other threads and has been admonished by Admin for doing so.

They are not getting the attention they seek from us in the other threads so now Bratty came to support Huckleberry's lies in this one.

They have been insulting us all and calling us out in other threads trying to get us to engage.

Let's just ignore them *all* here too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies - no fresh eggs at my Farmer's Market. I'll have to seek them out from a local shop where fresh, local produce is sold.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: I'm about to open my box of new yarns. I'll 'feel' for you. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you know that Huck (Ingried's hubby), actually does post on KP and admitted same? Interesting ....
> 
> Here's a copy/paste of a post from Smoking I just read:


What wierdos. Takes sickos to do that. Thanks for the info. You are good, KPG. Much quicker than I am.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Was not on yesterday as nursing my sick kitty. The cancer on her nose is getting worse & vet put her on antibiotics every 8 hrs so not much sleep. If this does not help her then it was suggested to put her down. Sad day for me. Here is her picture.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Was not on yesterday as nursing my sick kitty. The cancer on her nose is getting worse & vet put her on antibiotics every 8 hrs so not much sleep. If this does not help her then it was suggested to put her down. Sad day for me. Here is her picture.


Janeway,

I cannot stand to see any animal suffer. It is so hard to put them down. So sorry. Give your kitty extra love.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried+ susan + Freedom Fries 

Lily + Conn + Cheeky either one of these two can be Hucker's

Dame Mary Snoozi Suie

All the others same names

Many not posting or just once in a while. May not like the game being played.


Caught the he word too. But might be another tail going on.

Possible Ingrid + Susan + Freedom Fries husband has died as two of them before posting on Left admitted sick husbands

Also the Ingried group have or are from Europe

Also both have one son.

Also both writing books.

To many similarity, people tend to always let something out about themselves over time that match the other name.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What wierdos. Takes sickos to do that. Thanks for the info. You are good, KPG. Much quicker than I am.


That's all they know Lukelucy. They do nothing other than stomp over those who don't agree with them. When we all stopped posting in your Smoking thread, the fangs truly came out looking for a victim to sink their teeth into.

We've all tried to explain to them about our beliefs, the love of God (from those who believe), and what it means to treat another with respect and compassion.

Completely goes over their heads as they cannot fathom goodness over evil.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When confront they all the Cheeky ect. have to turn you away from what they have posted.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried+ susan + Freedom Fries
> 
> Lily + Conn + Cheeky
> 
> ...


Yarnlady,

Good work. Thanks for the info. I do not acknowledge Huck's presence because I feel she is so very sick mentally. Cannot associate with that in any way, shape or form. I totally disregard him/her and consider him/her as very lowly. Why associate with a weirdo.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I cannot stand to see any animal suffer. It is so hard to put them down. So sorry. Give your kitty extra love.


Thank you as yes I won't let her suffer as she sneezes, coughs & has trouble breathing from one nostril. She is my only animal but do not want another as friend offered one of her farm kittens. My heart may melt if I see those kittens--who knows.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's all they know Lukelucy. The have nothing else other than stomping over those that don't agree with them. When we all stopped posting in your Smoking thread, the fangs truly came out looking for a victim to sink their teeth into.
> 
> We've all tried to explain to them about our beliefs, the love of God (from those who believe), and what it means to treat another with respect and compassion.
> 
> Completely goes over their heads as they cannot fathom goodness over evil.


KPG,
But they are posting here, too. Have they followed us?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies - no fresh eggs at my Farmer's Market. I'll have to seek them out from a local shop where fresh, local produce is sold.


If you have farms near you you can check they usual put signs out telling they sell fresh eggs. If not just google your area for farm produce.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway, I'm sorry to hear about LouLou's health. I know how pets can steal our hearts. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as yes I won't let her suffer as she sneezes, coughs & has trouble breathing from one nostril. She is my only animal but do not want another as friend offered one of her farm kittens. My heart may melt if I see those kittens--who knows.


Once I see one, I'm gone. Must have it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Janie 16 years, it is hard to see them suffer. Hugs to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I read a few pages of nonsense about Ingried's husband dying--sick, sick Huck & Bratty for telling this then trying to blame others for that horrible lie!

Glad KGP does her research & tells the truth about them. They can run but cannot hide from KGP--good work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> But they are posting here, too. Have they followed us?


Huckleberry/Ingried ALWAYS follows us no matter where we are.

Bratty Patty came here for the sole purpose of shouting her hate and trying to cover Huckleberry/Ingried's lies and get us to go back to Smoking.

The rest of them have vowed to stay away from this thread. Most of them are too timid to post here as Cheeky has asked them to remain only in Smoking and LOLL and at least away from here.

I'm not going to waste any more of my time discussing them nor interrupt this thread. If you need to understand them, read their posts in Smoking and LOLL and their defunct Progressive Womens Cafe and threads (that's what I did).

It is so obvious and easy to follow their childish antics and their posts which are dated and timed, proving my words about them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I read a few pages of nonsense about Ingried's husband dying--sick, sick Huck & Bratty for telling this then trying to blame others for that horrible lie!
> 
> Glad KGP does her research & tells the truth about them. They can run but cannot hide from KGP--good work.


Not work I chose; just telling you all the truth. They follow me and try to get a piece of me. They never have and never will. They are not bright enough to do much of anything of value. I do not want to discuss them again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I read a few pages of nonsense about Ingried's husband dying--sick, sick Huck & Bratty for telling this then trying to blame others for that horrible lie!
> 
> Glad KGP does her research & tells the truth about them. They can run but cannot hide from KGP--good work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried ALWAYS follows us no matter where we are.
> 
> Bratty Patty came here for the sole purpose of shouting her hate and trying to cover Huckleberry/Ingried's lies and get us to go back to Smoking.
> 
> ...


KPG,

Good idea. I won't waste my time either. Life is way too short.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not work I chose; just telling you all the truth. They follow me and try to get a piece of me. Never have, never will. I do not want to discuss them again.


she does doesn't she, she knows more about them then they do about themselves


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> Good work. Thanks for the info. I do not acknowledge Huck's presence because I feel she is so very sick mentally. Cannot associate with that in any way, shape or form. I totally disregard him/her and consider him/her as very lowly. Why associate with a weirdo.


Doesn't I am right, but that is the way I see it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> she does doesn't she, she knows more about them then they do about themselves


Yarnie? Did you mean this post for Lukelucy and not for me? I'm confused .... 

Still love your bug.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and the company you keep is you, Ingried.
> 
> May God Bless you and Keep you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Finally Obamacare is being exposed for the horrible piece of legislation that it is.

No one likes it including the big Unions as their members are losing their jobs and health insurance as employers cut normal work weeks from 40 hours to 30 or less to avoid providing any insurance.

Dems are starting to admit the lies about Obamacare even though supporting it and are starting to now try to separate themselves from it.

Thankfully, not one Republican voted for Obamacare - not ONE!

Wish someone would tell Obama 'we told you so." President Obama's campaign tour to promote Obamacare is falling flat on its face.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> sticks and stones, serpent


You told me....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally Obamacare is being exposed for the horrible piece of legislation that it is.
> 
> No one likes it including the big Unions as their members are losing their jobs and health insurance as employers cut normal work weeks from 40 hours to 30 or less to avoid providing any insurance.
> 
> ...


Baptist hospital in Little Rock announced Tuesday that they are laying off 100 people for the on coming ocare . It was on the local news. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK: 58 skeins of Nashua Creative Focus Cotton (100% mercerized cotton).

I have four different colors - yummy! I remember now, this yarn was discontinued, and I have a sweater pattern I want to knit for myself in several colors.

Now to get to using them ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Baptist hospital in Little Rock announced Tuesday that they are laying off 100 people for the on coming ocare . It was on the local news. :shock:


Isn't that a shame? Most who are informed saw this coming, but unfortunately, Obamacare is here.

The Dems can no longer deny the burdens of Obamacare which is the end-of-care for millions who had insurance and millions who will never have it. That isn't even addressing how many of millions will lose both their health care AND their jobs.

I believe Obamacare will fall apart rapidly now and never be implemented. Yeah!!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: 58 skeins of Nashua Creative Focus Cotton (100% mercerized cotton).
> 
> I have four different colors - yummy! I remember now, this yarn was discontinued, and I have a sweater pattern I want to knit for myself in several colors.
> 
> Now to get to using them ....


58 skeins, you are not right. Here I thought I was the Queen of stashes


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 58 skeins, you are not right. Here I thought I was the Queen of stashes


Queen of Stash? You are simply a pawn in Fiberville. I can teach you how it is done. 

kinda like the sound of that, perhaps my new nickname: _58 skeins_


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't that a shame? Most who are informed saw this coming, but unfortunately, Obamacare is here.
> 
> The Dems can no longer deny the burdens of Obamacare which is the end-of-care for millions who had insurance and millions who will never have it. That isn't even addressing how many of millions will lose both their health care AND their jobs.
> 
> I believe Obamacare will fall apart rapidly now and never be implemented. Yeah!!!!


I pray you are right. God help us to overcome ocare!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I pray you are right. God help us to overcome ocare!


"For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Finally Obamacare is being exposed for the horrible piece of legislation that it is.
> 
> No one likes it including the big Unions as their members are losing their jobs and health insurance as employers cut normal work weeks from 40 hours to 30 or less to avoid providing any insurance.
> 
> ...


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good afternoon, ladies. I made the mistake of looking at last night's posts and couldn't manage the last few pages. Why is there so much nastiness? I know there are some very nice people on here, but why do you stay silent when your friends launch personal attacks? And then the same people accuse their "enemies" of bullying. I know, it works in both directions. I'm just very depressed by the vicious and unnecessary nature of it. Why do some people need to say horrible things about others in order to feel good about themselves?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Suppose to be in the upper 90's here today and alot of humidity. Woe summer in full swing today. There is so much humidity in the air it looks foggy.:{


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I made the mistake of looking at last night's posts and couldn't manage the last few pages. Why is there so much nastiness? I know there are some very nice people on here, but why do you stay silent when your friends launch personal attacks? And then the same people accuse their "enemies" of bullying. I know, it works in both directions. I'm just very depressed by the vicious and unnecessary nature of it. Why do some people need to say horrible things about others in order to feel good about themselves?


Address your questions to _your_ friends aw9358, specifically Bratty Patty and Huckleberry for their words here last evening. You've read their words and only critique anyone but them?

Shame on you for staying silent, too, while your friends harassed others.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Address your questions to your friends, Bratty Patty and Huckleberry. You've read their words and only critique here?
> 
> Shame on you.


Actually, no. I had already posted something similar on S&O. I am an equal opportunity chider.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Actually, no. I had already posted something similar on S&O. I am an equal opportunity chider.


I read it - you chastised those on the Right over there as well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I made the mistake of looking at last night's posts and couldn't manage the last few pages. Why is there so much nastiness? I know there are some very nice people on here, but why do you stay silent when your friends launch personal attacks? And then the same people accuse their "enemies" of bullying. I know, it works in both directions. I'm just very depressed by the vicious and unnecessary nature of it. Why do some people need to say horrible things about others in order to feel good about themselves?


Anne we have tried to make this a clean site where we could talk. Others cann't stand it and have to call us names and dispute what we believe or say. If you engage them then it becames all out war. I am sick of all the fighting and want them to leave me alone. It is nonsense to have to stand up for every word that you try to say.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Address your questions to _your_ friends aw9358, specifically Bratty Patty and Huckleberry for their words here last evening. You've read their words and only critique anyone but them?
> 
> Shame on you for staying silent, too, while your friends harassed others.


Two wrongs are well-known to make a right. I would also venture that you are unharassable.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I understand. I apologise for invading your space.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Two wrongs are well-known to make a right. I would also venture that you are unharassable.


Two good points. :-D

Have you heard? Two negatives = a really big negative and combined are still less and Left of Zero.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anne has the princess had the baby yet? Haven't turned the Tv on today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anne has the princess had the baby yet? Haven't turned the Tv on today.


I can't wait to find out. Exciting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I read a few pages of nonsense about Ingried's husband dying--sick, sick Huck & Bratty for telling this then trying to blame others for that horrible lie!
> 
> Glad KGP does her research & tells the truth about them. They can run but cannot hide from KGP--good work.


Janeway
you are as despicable as KPG.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them."


KPG
Hello Satan, looking for more victims?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway, KPG, CB, etc.,

I think it is time to ignore some of the people who post. What do you think?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Address your questions to _your_ friends aw9358, specifically Bratty Patty and Huckleberry for their words here last evening. You've read their words and only critique anyone but them?
> 
> Shame on you for staying silent, too, while your friends harassed others.


KPG
Hello Satan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, KPG, CB, etc.,
> 
> I think it is time to ignore some of the people who post. What do you think?


YES YES YES! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, KPG, CB, etc.,
> 
> I think it is time to ignore some of the people who post. What do you think?


Lukelucy
how many more times are you folks going to make that promise?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

OK. I have been ignoring and will continue to do so. Thanks, everyone. Let's make this a really nice place to come and talk. We can do it. I am grateful for CP, Janeway, KPG, solowegirl, Bonbf, and all the others - you know who you are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> YES YES YES! :thumbup:


Country Bumpkins
with all of your religious preaching, start preaching to KPG the Satan. A husband and father died and this creep makes light of it. Despicable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK. I have been ignoring and will continue to do so. Thanks, everyone. Let's make this a really nice place to come and talk. We can do it. I am grateful for CP, Janeway, KPG, solowegirl, Bonbf, and all the others - you know who you are.


How is your garden coming along? Do you can?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie? Did you mean this post for Lukelucy and not for me? I'm confused ....
> 
> Still love your bug.


No was posting to Lucy. Had to leave for a bit as was skyping with a friend. Saw this and but left had to find post again to tell you no , not you. Just saying who I thought was how, but just my opinion on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"Dont try to pretend that you have it all together or that youre stronger than you really are. Instead, lean hard on Me, letting Me
bear most of your weight and help you with your problems. Rejoice in Meyour Strengthand worship while leaning on Me."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway, KPG, CB, etc.,
> 
> I think it is time to ignore some of the people who post. What do you think?


already on it .... that is why this recent incident started ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No was posting to Lucy.


Thought so - didn't wish to ignore you. 

Next time I'm in WI I'm stealing your bug .... will leave funds for you though instead so "we" can buy another and support the Vets.

I hope I'm not stopped carrying it onto the plane. I don't want my picture on the cover of Rolling Stones.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your garden coming along? Do you can?


CB,

In the past I have canned A LOT. But, lately I have gotten lazy. I freeze tomatoes (I get them at a farm south of Albany, NY). I need a good pickle recipe. My pickles are not crunchy. Also, peaches, marmalade, lots of stuff. Getting away from it, though.

I love cooking. Come on up!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Queen of Stash? You are simply a pawn in Fiberville. I can teach you how it is done.
> 
> kinda like the sound of that, perhaps my new nickname: _58 skeins_


Sing to the tune of Tennesee Ernie Ford's _Sixteen Tons_

I buy 58 skeins, and what do I get
Another UFO cuz' there's too much to knit
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the local yarn store

Not a perfect rhyme but you can make it work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Queen of Stash? You are simply a pawn in Fiberville. I can teach you how it is done.
> 
> kinda like the sound of that, perhaps my new nickname: _58 skeins_


58 skeins you could knit sweaters for the whole family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Sing to the tune of Tennesee Ernie Ford's _Sixteen Tons_
> 
> I buy 58 skeins, and what do I get
> Another UFO cuz' there's too much to knit
> ...


Luv it ... bouncing in my chair singing it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Suppose to be in the upper 90's here today and alot of humidity. Woe summer in full swing today. There is so much humidity in the air it looks foggy.:{


Here that waay to CB go outside come in soggy, it is suppose to cool down tomorrow night. It feels like we are living in Fla. here. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> In the past I have canned A LOT. But, lately I have gotten lazy. I freeze tomatoes (I get them at a farm south of Albany, NY). I need a good pickle recipe. My pickles are not crunchy. Also, peaches, marmalade, lots of stuff. Getting away from it, though.
> 
> I love cooking. Come on up!


Oh I would love to come up to see you! If you used a good lime pickle recipe that would make a crunchy pickle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> 58 skeins you could knit sweaters for the whole family.


Nope - selfish - all mine.

colors not appropriate for anyone else in my family anyway  makes all for me or for gifting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I would love to come up to see you! If you used a good lime pickle recipe that would make a crunchy pickle.


Do you have the recipe to PM me???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: I'm about to open my box of new yarns. I'll 'feel' for you. :-D


 :thumbup: love opening boxes!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you have the recipe to PM me???


I will have to find it. It is my grandmothers. Will look and pm you. :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Was not on yesterday as nursing my sick kitty. The cancer on her nose is getting worse & vet put her on antibiotics every 8 hrs so not much sleep. If this does not help her then it was suggested to put her down. Sad day for me. Here is her picture.


So very sorry Jane - she's a beautiful girl and she's been part of your life for so many good years. I know how hard it is to make that decision, but it is your last gift to her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK. I have been ignoring and will continue to do so. Thanks, everyone. Let's make this a really nice place to come and talk. We can do it. I am grateful for CP, Janeway, KPG, solowegirl, Bonbf, and all the others - you know who you are.


That is my problem I don't know who I am. I keep asking people but they don't know either. My husband even questions who I am. So when I see someone I ask do you know who I am? Well of course they don't? So i havae to explain who I think I am and become more confused as to what I am. Dosn't that make sense. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is my problem I don't know who I am. I keep asking people but they don't know either. My husband even questions who I am. So when I see someone I ask do you know who I am? Well of course they don't? So i havae to explain who I think I am and become more confused as to what I am. Dosn't that make sense. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are Yarnie and a great friend of mine. Love you! 3> It that the way to make a heart? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as yes I won't let her suffer as she sneezes, coughs & has trouble breathing from one nostril. She is my only animal but do not want another as friend offered one of her farm kittens. My heart may melt if I see those kittens--who knows.


I know you'll make the right choice when the time comes;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thought so - didn't wish to ignore you.
> 
> Next time I'm in WI I'm stealing your bug .... will leave funds for you though instead so "we" can buy another and support the Vets.
> 
> I hope I'm not stopped carrying it onto the plane. I don't want my picture on the cover of Rolling Stones.


Might be consided as a weapon don't you know . You could dro it on someone toes don't ya know. :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK: 58 skeins of Nashua Creative Focus Cotton (100% mercerized cotton).
> 
> I have four different colors - yummy! I remember now, this yarn was discontinued, and I have a sweater pattern I want to knit for myself in several colors.
> 
> Now to get to using them ....


Wow that's a REAL stash addition!! Now you just need to get those renos done so you can get down to what's really important. What pattern are you going to make?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Luv it ... bouncing in my chair singing it!


Me to good one. Any one who collect 58 skein in one purchase needs to be singing that song.

I should talk bought two skeins of yarn just couldn't pass it up when I saw felt it and the colors. Only cost me 40. + plus dollars a skein. I don't even havae and idea of what I am going to make with it. Spent yarn budget for at least two weeks.   :wink:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Might be consided as a weapon don't you know . You could dro it on someone toes don't ya know. :shock: :lol:


Forget it; I'll drive the get-away car and take you and the lady with me.

Will your hubby remember to feed the chicks and himself while we're on the road?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forget it; I'll drive the get-away car and take you and the lady with me.
> 
> Will your hubby remember to feed the chicks and himself while we're on the road?


I will have to leave him a post a notes all over the house. If we are using get away we can carry more ladies, may have to think about others helping out. We coulds use a bus too,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I made the mistake of looking at last night's posts and couldn't manage the last few pages. Why is there so much nastiness? I know there are some very nice people on here, but why do you stay silent when your friends launch personal attacks? And then the same people accuse their "enemies" of bullying. I know, it works in both directions. I'm just very depressed by the vicious and unnecessary nature of it. Why do some people need to say horrible things about others in order to feel good about themselves?


Most of the posts here are interesting, fun and uplifting, but there are a few posters who don't find enough negative emotion on Smoking and feel they need to come here to cause dissention. The initial attempts to engage just end up in the same nasty discussions so I choose to ignore it when it shows up here, but I don't fault those who want to call out the bullies for what they are. I rarely look at Smoking anymore because any attempt to have a real discussion just becomes rude, crude and nasty very quickly. From what I've read on Smoking in the past, the "personal" attacks have mainly come from the left to the right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Sing to the tune of Tennesee Ernie Ford's _Sixteen Tons_
> 
> I buy 58 skeins, and what do I get
> Another UFO cuz' there's too much to knit
> ...


  I love it - my new theme song


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is my problem I don't know who I am. I keep asking people but they don't know either. My husband even questions who I am. So when I see someone I ask do you know who I am? Well of course they don't? So i havae to explain who I think I am and become more confused as to what I am. Dosn't that make sense. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


  it's scary, but it makes perfect sense. Like you said the other day " I ams who I ams"


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Me to good one. Any one who collect 58 skein in one purchase needs to be singing that song.
> 
> I should talk bought two skeins of yarn just couldn't pass it up when I saw felt it and the colors. Only cost me 40. + plus dollars a skein. I don't even havae and idea of what I am going to make with it. Spent yarn budget for at least two weeks.   :wink:


Yarnie - no secret stash, what did you get??


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anne has the princess had the baby yet? Haven't turned the Tv on today.


I just put the BBC news on, and nothing yet. Poor girl, she must be melting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I just put the BBC news on, and nothing yet. Poor girl, she must be melting.


Poor thing. I had a long labor with my first. Oh in the summer time what misery!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - no secret stash, what did you get??


I had to buy it you understand it is Mushishi yarn by plymouth yarn.95% wool 15% silk and it comes in such lovely colors. The colors i have are lite blue tan white and striped tan and white. So I just couldn't have just one I bought two.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

secret stash oh you would not believe secret stash, except it is getting to be more of open stash as have run out of hidding places. So not so secret any more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow that's a REAL stash addition!! Now you just need to get those renos done so you can get down to what's really important. What pattern are you going to make?


WCK, you didn't take me seriously when I told you my stash could become a yarn shop did you? The 58 is in addition. 

I had a pattern in mind, bought, for this particular yarn. Now I have to search and match up to the yarn. Probably done in no less than six years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Me to good one. Any one who collect 58 skein in one purchase needs to be singing that song.
> 
> I should talk bought two skeins of yarn just couldn't pass it up when I saw felt it and the colors. Only cost me 40. + plus dollars a skein. I don't even havae and idea of what I am going to make with it. Spent yarn budget for at least two weeks.   :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I will have to leave him a post a notes all over the house. If we are using get away we can carry more ladies, may have to think about others helping out. We coulds use a bus too,


58 skeins doesn't know how to drive a bus. We'll pull your little red wagon behind our get-away car.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I just put the BBC news on, and nothing yet. Poor girl, she must be melting.


Is she in labor - I missed any announcements?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - no secret stash, what did you get??


58 skeins .... and what did ya' get .... 
my stash just increased by .......


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is she in labor - I missed any announcements?


Not yet. She was at her parents' yesterday, and I've heard nothing yet about her going into hospital.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 58 skeins .... and what did ya' get ....
> my stash just increased by .......


She has us both beat she own a yarn shop remember. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> She has us both beat she own a yarn shop remember. :shock:


but I'm her supplier! :lol:

I say we swing up North, pick her and her stash up, throw it behind us and head East to visit our buds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the posts here are interesting, fun and uplifting, but there are a few posters who don't find enough negative emotion on Smoking and feel they need to come here to cause dissention. From what I've read on Smoking in the past, the "personal" attacks have mainly come from the left to the right.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is my problem I don't know who I am. I keep asking people but they don't know either. My husband even questions who I am. So when I see someone I ask do you know who I am? Well of course they don't? So i havae to explain who I think I am and become more confused as to what I am. Dosn't that make sense. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yarnlady,

I appreciate you too. We know who you are - a very nice, kind person. Please forgive me for not mentioning you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I should probably not post this but it seem some want to play the race card no matter what has been said. The Zimerman and martin trail. Even before trail was stated ever news cast ever important person weighed in as it was a race issue. The FBI investigated this and found no race involvement. The parents of Trayvon told news it was not a race issues, and to please not cause trouble after trial was done. Now Holder thinks he can make a name for himself by investiaging what it is???When the FBI has found no guilt of racism, and parents of Trayvon have said it is not a race issue. But for no other reason but to have something to stir up the masses, people have decide they can use this to cause myhem.Even NBC and MSNBC continue to use it that way. NBS again doctored another tape, and when told they may have a court case brought against them suddenly apolozied for it. What does this say about some in our country who get off causing trouble for something that wasn't truth . Does not any one in this country read listen and learn the truth first before jumping on the band wagon. They are like a bunch of wild horses when one takes off they all follow even when they don't know what they are following. O.K. had my say


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> I appreciate you too. We know who you are - a very nice, kind person. Please forgive me for not mentioning you.


Oh not to worry i knew you meant me too. But just having a silly moment. I seem to do that when brain is on stand by mode. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh not to worry i knew you meant me too. But just having a silly moment. I seem to do that when brain is on stand by mode. :lol:


I am ready to faint from the heat. I over exercised. Did 9 miles of hard biking, rowed, lifted weights. Now I am done in.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


reminds me of mosquitoes


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, there, you said it. Bravo! I guess that is what I've been thinking and didn't quite get there yet. Thanks for your insight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> reminds me of mosquitoes


one and the same


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> _Is This Still America?_
> 
> There are no winners in the trial of George Zimmerman. The only question is whether the damage that has been done has been transient or irreparable.
> 
> ...


Where is Obama in all of this? It s his chance to lead. He should be speaking in favor of the verdict. In favor of the justice system. He should be speaking against the witch hunt being planned by the DOJ and the lynch mob behavior going on currently. It's just more evidence that there is no leader in the WH.

Groups and individuals are going ballistic over a law that wasn't even used by the defense during the trial. This, in and of itself, speaks volumes about the ignorance of the protesters.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 58 skeins .... and what did ya' get ....
> my stash just increased by .......


you win picture alone says it all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> kpg Thomas Sowell is man to be respected for his insight into the Black community. How much better the world would be if they followed Sowell rather than Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, or Obama.
> 
> Huck since you disagree with Sowell, does that make you a racist? Many progressives have called us that since we disagree with Obama.
> 
> ...


Good post Joey. Too bad the lefties cant understand what is going on around them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Where is Obama in all of this? It s his chance to lead. He should be speaking in favor of the verdict. In favor of the justice system. He should be speaking against the witch hunt being planned by the DOJ and the lynch mob behavior going on currently. It's just more evidence that there is no leader in the WH.
> 
> Groups and individuals are going ballistic over a law that wasn't even used by the defense during the trial. This, in and of itself, speaks volumes about the ignorance of the protesters.


Yes, and Obama is a Constitutional lawyer, or so he says he is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Where is Obama in all of this? It s his chance to lead. He should be speaking in favor of the verdict. In favor of the justice system. He should be speaking against the witch hunt being planned by the DOJ and the lynch mob behavior going on currently. It's just more evidence that there is no leader in the WH.
> 
> Groups and individuals are going ballistic over a law that wasn't even used by the defense during the trial. This, in and of itself, speaks volumes about the ignorance of the protesters.


They need very little to go on a rampage. Ignorance is the word.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

edited by me to add bold face font

*TO AVOID LOOKING LIKE A CRIMINAL, DONT COMMIT A CRIME*

By: Ann Coulter 
7/17/2013 05:54 PM

Black liberals keep bemoaning the danger to their own teenage sons after the not guilty verdict in George Zimmermans murder trial. To avoid what happened to Trayvon Martin, their boys need only follow this advice: Dont walk up to a stranger and punch him, ground-and-pound him, MMA-style, and repeatedly smash his head against the pavement.

The Justice-for-Trayvon crowd keeps pretending there hasnt been a trial where the evidence overwhelmingly showed that Trayvon committed the first (and only) crime that night by assaulting Zimmerman. Instead, the race agitators are sticking with the original story peddled by the media, back when we had zero facts. To wit, that Zimmerman had stalked a young black child and shot him dead just for being black and wearing a hoodie.

Dozens of these hair-on-fire racism stories are retold in my book, Mugged: Racial Demagoguery From the Seventies to Obama. In the golden age of racial demagoguery, they came at a pace of about one a year. Al Sharpton was usually involved.

A normal person would hear some of the more outlandish allegations and think, I cant believe it! not meaning, Wow! What a blockbuster story! but rather, I would like to hear the facts because I literally dont believe it. (That was much of Americas reaction to the medias claim last year that a neighborhood-watch captain in Florida had hunted down a black teenager and shot him dead just for wearing a hoodie.)Whenever a much-celebrated claim of racism turned out to be false  which was almost always  youd just stop hearing about it. There would never be a clippable story admitting that the medias harrumphing had been in error:

Attention, readers! That story weve been howling about for several months turned out to be a complete fraud.

A little time would pass, and then wed get an all-new, excited America is still racist media campaign. Journalists are incapable of learning that they should get all the facts before launching moral crusades.

As a result, the official record shows: A few hate crimes and some unverified hate crimes with no clear resolution one way or another. As long as the fraudulent hate crimes didnt get counted as strikeouts, liberals always looked like Ted Williams.

Since they didnt keep an accurate batting average, I did it for them in Mugged.

The case most like George Zimmermans is the Edmund Perry case. In 1985, Perry, a black teenager from Harlem who had just graduated from Phillips Exeter Academy, mugged a guy who turned out to be an undercover cop. He got shot and a few hours later was dead.Instead of waiting for the facts, the media rushed out with a story about Officer Lee Van Houten being a trigger-happy, racist cop. When that turned out to be false, The New York Times looked at its shoes. It was the kind of story the elites wanted to be true. It should be true. We had such high hopes for that one. Damn!

The initial news accounts stressed not only that Perry was a graduate of Exeter on his way to Stanford, but that he was unarmed. (In all white-on-black shootings, the media expect the white to have RoboCop-like superpowers to detect any weapons on the perp as well as his resume.)

A few weeks after the shooting, The New York Times called Perry a prized symbol of hope. In a telling bit of obtuseness, The Times said that all New Yorkers have extraordinary reasons to wish for the innocence of the young man who was killed. I doubt very much that the cop being accused of being a murderous racist hoped for that.

An article in The Village Voice explained: [L]ike so many other victims in this city, Perry was just too black for his own good.

Luckily for the policeman, Perry had mugged him in a well-lit hospital parking lot. Twenty-three witnesses backed the officers story in testimony to the grand jury. (Unlike Zimmerman, Van Houtens case was at least presented to a grand jury.)

As I wrote in Mugged: God help Officer Van Houten if he had been mugged someplace other than a hospital parking lot with plenty of witnesses. Such as, for example, a dark pathway in The Retreat at Twin Lakes. There werent 23 witnesses backing Zimmermans story, only about a half-dozen. But, as with Van Houten, the evidence overwhelmingly corroborated Zimmermans story.

In Van Houtens case, even after it was blindingly clear that Perry had mugged him, the truth was only revealed amid great sorrow. When the facts were unknown, the cop was a racist. When it turned out Perry had mugged the cop, it was no ones fault, but a problem of violence, confusion and two worlds colliding.

Perhaps, someday, blacks will win the right to be treated like volitional human beings. But not yet.

As with Zimmermans case this week, some journalists pretended to have missed the court proceedings that supported the self-defense story. Even after the grand jurys refusal to indict Van Houten, Dorothy J. Gaiter of the Miami Herald wrote about Perry in an article titled To Be Black and Male Is Dangerous in U.S. She asked: How do you teach a boy to be a man in a society where others may view him as a threat just because he is black?

Van Houten said he was jumped, knocked to the ground, punched and kicked by Edmund Perry. Grand jury witnesses backed his story. Isnt it possible that Van Houten saw Perry as a threat for reasons other than just because he is black?

*(And please stop talking about Martins hoodie! Zimmerman wasnt worried about the hoodie; he was worried about being beaten to death.)*

Instead of turning every story about a black person killed by a white person into an occasion to announce, The simple fact is, America is a racist society, liberals might, one time, ask the question: Why do you suppose there would be a generalized fear of young black males? What might that be based on?

Throw us a bone. Its because a disproportionate number of criminals are young black males. It just happens that when Lee Van Houten and George Zimmerman were mugged by two of them, they survived the encounter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am ready to faint from the heat. I over exercised. Did 9 miles of hard biking, rowed, lifted weights. Now I am done in.


me too I did a early morning sprint to the bathroom, followed by a short walk to kitchen to start coffee going then swung back to bathroom shower, and shave legs you silly. Off to bedroom made bed, back to craft X bedroom to turn on computer, sprint back to kitchen for coffee. Then gentel walk to to vaccum and vaccum living room. Then a sprint out side and a fast run back in its the heat. Then on computer to annoy as many people as I can. Then off to kitchen for lunch. then back to computer room. Then back to kitchen to change filter for water pitcher. Water taste horrible here. Then back to computer, I am really beat and I still have to go to living room to catch tv show, and knit. Then supper, then tv then knit then get ready for bed then read book then I am exhausted. I will sleep most of night tell wake up bathroom call about 3 in morning than back to bed. It's hard to maintain ones schedule when one is so busy. :roll: :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me too I did a early morning sprint to the bathroom, followed by a short walk to kitchen to start coffee going then swung back to bathroom shower, and shave legs you silly. Off to bedroom made bed, back to craft X bedroom to turn on computer, sprint back to kitchen for coffee. Then gentel walk to to vaccum and vaccum living room. Then a sprint out side and a fast run back in its the heat. Then on computer to annoy as many people as I can. Then off to kitchen for lunch. then back to computer room. Then back to kitchen to change filter for water pitcher. Water taste horrible here. Then back to computer, I am really beat and I still have to go to living room to catch tv show, and knit. Then supper, then tv then knit then get ready for bed then read book then I am exhausted. I will sleep most of night tell wake up bathroom call about 3 in morning than back to bed. It's hard to maintain ones schedule when one is so busy. :roll: :roll:


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> edited by me to add bold face font
> 
> *TO AVOID LOOKING LIKE A CRIMINAL, DONT COMMIT A CRIME*
> 
> ...


She has that right thanks for posting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Gee, KPG, your friends aren't laughing.


No, we are not laughing, but are shaking our heads at the lengths you go with your stories. I don't believe this one at all.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I saw this on the Martin/Zimmerman case. It has a slightly different take on what I've seen so far.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...erreactions.html?fb_ref=sm_fb_plugin_activity


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Was not on yesterday as nursing my sick kitty. The cancer on her nose is getting worse & vet put her on antibiotics every 8 hrs so not much sleep. If this does not help her then it was suggested to put her down. Sad day for me. Here is her picture.


Janie, so sorry to hear about your kitty. Our four footed friends are just not around long enough and it never gets easier. Hugs to you and your kitty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had to buy it you understand it is Mushishi yarn by plymouth yarn.95% wool 15% silk and it comes in such lovely colors. The colors i have are lite blue tan white and striped tan and white. So I just couldn't have just one I bought two.


I just looked it up - it's gorgeous and almost 500 yd per hank so you have lots of choices for projects. In the meantime, you can just enjoy fondling


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thought so - didn't wish to ignore you.
> 
> Next time I'm in WI I'm stealing your bug .... will leave funds for you though instead so "we" can buy another and support the Vets.
> 
> I hope I'm not stopped carrying it onto the plane. I don't want my picture on the cover of Rolling Stones.


KPG, if you are going to steal the bug and then take it on a plane and pay the charge for "another bag", then why not just buy one and have it shipped? You know you won't be allowed visiting rights to the bug in jail. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> 58 skeins .... and what did ya' get ....
> my stash just increased by .......


great new avatar, love your colours


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> but I'm her supplier! :lol:
> 
> I say we swing up North, pick her and her stash up, throw it behind us and head East to visit our buds.


 :thumbup: I'm ready


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I just put the BBC news on, and nothing yet. Poor girl, she must be melting.


Even the Queen is anxious for the little one to arrive. My bet is for Saturday. I only bet ice cream sundaes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> edited by me to add bold face font
> 
> *TO AVOID LOOKING LIKE A CRIMINAL, DONT COMMIT A CRIME*
> 
> ...


KPG,

This is a great article. Thank you. It says it all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I saw this on the Martin/Zimmerman case. It has a slightly different take on what I've seen so far.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...erreactions.html?fb_ref=sm_fb_plugin_activity


Thank you for the article. I have been trying to get this information across to the others on the
S&O thread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> KPG, if you are going to steal the bug and then take it on a plane and pay the charge for "another bag", then why not just buy one and have it shipped? You know you won't be allowed visiting rights to the bug in jail. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is "another bag" a typo for "bug" or are you calling Yarnie 'extra baggage'?"

It was decided the bug is too cumbersome to ship as the legs would be ripped off, or more probably tear through any shipping container. So, I'll drive back my 'extra bag/bug' along with stealing Yarnie as a 2nd :-D

I want the lady bug company along for the ride - she cracks me up and I luv her. She'll wear her slappers even into Canada to scoop up WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> great new avatar, love your colours


bowing, thank you. That's the actual 58 skeins I just discovered in the up-opened box! One of the colors (coral) didn't make the photo.

The 'thought bubble' says, (must be sung to _Sixteen Tons_ - credit to Thumper!)

_58 skeins and what did ya get ...
a lot more fiber and deeper in debt ...._

see my new avatar actual size on page 80


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you for the article. I have been trying to get this information across to the others on the
> S&O thread.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is "another bag" a typo for "bug" or are you calling Yarnie 'extra baggage'?"
> 
> It was decided the bug is too cumbersome to ship as the legs would be ripped off, or more probably tear through any shipping container. So, I'll drive back my 'extra bag/bug' along with stealing Yarnie as a 2nd :-D
> 
> I want the lady bug company along for the ride - she cracks me up and I luv her. She'll wear her slappers even into Canada to scoop up WCK.


The "another bag" was comment of an actual additional piece of luggage. Never about you two. :lol: :lol: It's okay to steal Yarnie and her slappers. I'll bet she's great on a road trip.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I'm ready


How much stash will you ante up? Can you recite knitting patterns in your sleep? If so, I'm packing a recorder.

Yarnie? We're gonna need a bigger little red wagon ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The "another bag" was comment of an actual additional piece of luggage. Never about you two. :lol: :lol: It's okay to steal Yarnie and her slappers. I'll bet she's great on a road trip.


Solo, it is _always_ about us two. I thought you knew that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> me too I did a early morning sprint to the bathroom, followed by a short walk to kitchen to start coffee going then swung back to bathroom shower, and shave legs you silly. Off to bedroom made bed, back to craft X bedroom to turn on computer, sprint back to kitchen for coffee. Then gentel walk to to vaccum and vaccum living room. Then a sprint out side and a fast run back in its the heat. Then on computer to annoy as many people as I can. Then off to kitchen for lunch. then back to computer room. Then back to kitchen to change filter for water pitcher. Water taste horrible here. Then back to computer, I am really beat and I still have to go to living room to catch tv show, and knit. Then supper, then tv then knit then get ready for bed then read book then I am exhausted. I will sleep most of night tell wake up bathroom call about 3 in morning than back to bed. It's hard to maintain ones schedule when one is so busy. :roll: :roll:


theyarnlady
now go looking for my posts to redeem yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just looked it up - it's gorgeous and almost 500 yd per hank so you have lots of choices for projects. In the meantime, you can just enjoy fondling


O.k. now you have to give me some idea of pattern to use too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just spent my time doing useful things . Cleaned bird baths, and put in fresh water, then watered flowers. Too too busy to worry about the little stuff.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> you are as despicable as KPG.


Thank you as I'm KPG' twin. We are two peas in a pod!

My attitude is a result of your actions! So if you don't like my attitude "Blame "yourself!"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> now go looking for my posts to redeem yourself.


Nasty, nasty!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too I did a early morning sprint to the bathroom, followed by a short walk to kitchen to start coffee going then swung back to bathroom shower, and shave legs you silly. Off to bedroom made bed, back to craft X bedroom to turn on computer, sprint back to kitchen for coffee. Then gentel walk to to vaccum and vaccum living room. Then a sprint out side and a fast run back in its the heat. Then on computer to annoy as many people as I can. Then off to kitchen for lunch. then back to computer room. Then back to kitchen to change filter for water pitcher. Water taste horrible here. Then back to computer, I am really beat and I still have to go to living room to catch tv show, and knit. Then supper, then tv then knit then get ready for bed then read book then I am exhausted. I will sleep most of night tell wake up bathroom call about 3 in morning than back to bed. It's hard to maintain ones schedule when one is so busy. :roll: :roll:


Yarnie this wore me out just reading your sayings. Love you lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey How are you fairing in this heat? They said tommorow afternon we are going to have storms and might become bad. sure hope not as this heat can build up by afternoon worst part of the day to have storms come through. 

But so looking forward to turning AC off and opening widows open to let in some fresh air.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, friends, I went to Walmart today to buy a sketch pad and birthday card, and I bought two little "balls" of peaches and cream. One was $1.49 and the other was on clearance for $1.00! As you can see, I'm a cheap date. Maybe when I learn to knit fancy, I'll buy fancy!

Those little cotton "balls" are the ones I can't resist - such pretty colors. I rarely pass them by without picking up at least one.

We have a lovely yarn shop about 15 miles from here, but it's very pricey. Some day I'll go there and sit and knit with the ladies who make fancy things. I have a long way to go before then!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> I saw this on the Martin/Zimmerman case. It has a slightly different take on what I've seen so far.
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...erreactions.html?fb_ref=sm_fb_plugin_activity


Thanks for the link; I think he presented a well thought out and balanced analysis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Nah, I think I'll hang out for awhile. You and the meerkat are so amusing with your "hateful" lies, serpent. When I got an email from Ingried telling of her husband's death, I have no reason to doubt her. BTW-- CYA is ancient, can you come up with anything mor fresh?


I'd say calling someone "serpent" is more ancient than CYA. It made me laugh, though - it just sounded so much like a hiss, or like something from a Hercules movie! or a Disney movie - Snow White's wicked stepmother calling her "Serpent." Can't help it - I found it funny. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are right for once about the Devil. We try to ignore you, but you keep showing up in LOLL, serpent! I did not to come to back up Huck. I saw your post and thought, "what kind of sick individual would post something so mean about the death of one's husband?" The answer as always is you.


There it is again! Serpent! KPG - serpent?! Hilarious - laughing out loud.

It reminds me of the time when Mario games had just come out. My son was in his early teens, and I'd never heard him say a bad word. He was playing, and Cloud Lady (remember her?) killed his guy, and he called her the "B" word!!! I laughed out loud - never heard that from him - and to call a cartoon character a B? Oh, my - such overstatement.

Serpent. I must remember that. hahahahahahahahahahah
Excuse me for laughing - I know you don't mean to be funny, but I'm overcome! hahahahahahahahahahahhahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How much stash will you ante up? Can you recite knitting patterns in your sleep? If so, I'm packing a recorder.
> 
> Yarnie? We're gonna need a bigger little red wagon ....


Yarnie's red wagon is magic, like Santa's bag - it expands to carry whatever is necessary.

Since you're coming all the way to Vancouver Island, I'll add all the stash I have at home - 3 large rubbermaid totes, 2 duffle bags, 5 assorted boxes and little bags around my rocking chair - (hubby is thanking you!!) and choose your favourites off the shelves. I'll also add a couple of gnomes to keep the lady bug company and do guard duty.

Sorry, no sleep talking but I don't snore if that helps


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> sticks and stones, serpent


Who you callin' "serpent," Snake? Oh, this is fun!

My granddaughter has a doll, and she always tries to make up names. She was going to name her Anna Conda!!!! No kidding. We tried to talk her out of it, even told her it was a BIG snake. No matter. "It sounds pretty," she insisted. So Anna Conda spent the day. Luckily, she didn't ask to give us a hug!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> There it is again! Serpent! KPG - serpent?! Hilarious - laughing out loud.
> 
> It reminds me of the time when Mario games had just come out. My son was in his early teens, and I'd never heard him say a bad word. He was playing, and Cloud Lady (remember her?) killed his guy, and he called her the "B" word!!! I laughed out loud - never heard that from him - and to call a cartoon character a B? Oh, my - such overstatement.
> 
> ...


Well, it was a woman who first sinned after listening to the serpent. Hopefully, you've missed all the other vile names she has called me.

Thanks for the laugh. I used to love Super Mario and had forgotten all about the arcade games I loved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Huckleberry
> here. Still trying to recover from the disgusting behavior of KPG and others.
> One person is dead, a wife and Family are grieving and the Christians here are making fun of it. Well, that seems to be the routine about anyone dying now. Have they not cheered the death of Trayvon as well? God will take care of them and then I will be cheering. Huck
> Be proud of yourself you miserable creatures.


"Miserable creatures?" Is that a step up from "serpent?" Oh, my - I never will get over the chuckles from this stuff.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie's red wagon is magic, like Santa's bag - it expands to carry whatever is necessary.
> 
> Since you're coming all the way to Vancouver Island, I'll add all the stash I have at home - 3 large rubbermaid totes, 2 duffle bags, 5 assorted boxes and little bags around my rocking chair - (hubby is thanking you!!) and choose your favourites off the shelves. I'll also add a couple of gnomes to keep the lady bug company and do guard duty.
> 
> Sorry, no sleep talking but I don't snore if that helps


Yeah - I love Vancouver Island and it sounds just like Christmas with all your goodies in tow. Isn't it wonderful our husbands are so supportive?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> kpg
> you have posted nothing but lies and now make light of someone's death. Despicable creep you are. God will take care of you in a very special way. Burning in Hell will be your fate. To those who are reading this. Ingried would NEVER have any contact with KPG EVER. She made that very clear when I had the first contact with her. She has nothing but dislike for this terrible creature. Just another lie. A pathological Liar he/she is and in desperate need of treatment.
> One husband dead, a wife and family grieving and
> Huck and husband are fine and grieving with those who lost someone.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Who you callin' "serpent," Snake? Oh, this is fun!
> 
> My granddaughter has a doll, and she always tries to make up names. She was going to name her Anna Conda!!!! No kidding. We tried to talk her out of it, even told her it was a BIG snake. No matter. "It sounds pretty," she insisted. So Anna Conda spent the day. Luckily, she didn't ask to give us a hug!


Hilarious! :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> You despicable XXXXXX you. I hope she never reads this or you may have trouble you never imagined. I know you are trying to convince your friends that you never lied. You not only are a Liar but the most pathological one anyone can ever come across.
> And folks you claim this piece of XXXX as your friend? The company we keep depicts who we are.


Uh-oh - now I don't get this one. "Despicable XXXXXX." Hmmm...... I'll have to think about that for a while. I'd rather laugh. :?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I NEVER said nor suggested that you posted in LOLL about anyone's death.
> There you go again, twisting the facts. I said you *showed up* in LOLL. My responses to the posts you made are in D&P, lying serpent. Good try, but once again the transference doesn't work . Now take your evil mouth and thoughts and go back down below where you belong. You keep getting your lies all mixed up. Eventually they all catch up to you, and how foolish you look trying to make them up as you go.
> You either can't read or just don't comprehend what you read.


Lying serpent. Colorful and descriptive adjective to give a little sparkle to serpent! Not quite as strong as just "Serpent" alone. Someone's getting tired.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Was not on yesterday as nursing my sick kitty. The cancer on her nose is getting worse & vet put her on antibiotics every 8 hrs so not much sleep. If this does not help her then it was suggested to put her down. Sad day for me. Here is her picture.


So pretty. I hope the medicine helps.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> "Miserable creatures?" Is that a step up from "serpent?" Oh, my - I never will get over the chuckles from this stuff.


The funniest thing to me is they think the name calling, swears, adjectives, etc., have impact. If they knew me, they, too, would be rolling on the floor in laughter.

They trip over each other trying to be clever and original and all they do is show themselves to be complete fools.

Frankly, I skip over many posts by watching avatars and only read when the mood strikes me.

I'm a clever serpent, no?

:-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> But they are posting here, too. Have they followed us?


Yes. They seem to pop up wherever we are. They love us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Baptist hospital in Little Rock announced Tuesday that they are laying off 100 people for the on coming ocare . It was on the local news. :shock:


ONe of our hospitals - a good one - is charging ten times (no kidding) as much to a cancer patient and his insurance company has to pay 7000plus - up from 2000plus. This is for his monthly treatment!! Up from 20-something to 200something. That's a LOT of money to put out every month.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Good afternoon, ladies. I made the mistake of looking at last night's posts and couldn't manage the last few pages. Why is there so much nastiness? I know there are some very nice people on here, but why do you stay silent when your friends launch personal attacks? And then the same people accuse their "enemies" of bullying. I know, it works in both directions. I'm just very depressed by the vicious and unnecessary nature of it. Why do some people need to say horrible things about others in order to feel good about themselves?


Sometimes we try to defend, but the best - only, really - solution is to ignore their posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I read it - you chastised those on the Right over there as well.


This is ALL getting funny. Calling KPG "Serpent!" And now aw9358 says she's chastised not only us, but also on the other thread, too. Turns out she chastised US on both threads. hahahahahahahahah - I can't contain myself - this is like reading jokes! hahahahahahaha


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Hello Satan, looking for more victims?


Satan? You mean Santa, right?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> Hello Satan.


She's not Santa. MRS. Santa, maybe. But not Santa.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK. I have been ignoring and will continue to do so. Thanks, everyone. Let's make this a really nice place to come and talk. We can do it. I am grateful for CP, Janeway, KPG, solowegirl, Bonbf, and all the others - you know who you are.


And you are with us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I should probably not post this but it seem some want to play the race card no matter what has been said. The Zimerman and martin trail. Even before trail was stated ever news cast ever important person weighed in as it was a race issue. The FBI investigated this and found no race involvement. The parents of Trayvon told news it was not a race issues, and to please not cause trouble after trial was done. Now Holder thinks he can make a name for himself by investiaging what it is???When the FBI has found no guilt of racism, and parents of Trayvon have said it is not a race issue. But for no other reason but to have something to stir up the masses, people have decide they can use this to cause myhem.Even NBC and MSNBC continue to use it that way. NBS again doctored another tape, and when told they may have a court case brought against them suddenly apolozied for it. What does this say about some in our country who get off causing trouble for something that wasn't truth . Does not any one in this country read listen and learn the truth first before jumping on the band wagon. They are like a bunch of wild horses when one takes off they all follow even when they don't know what they are following. O.K. had my say


I heard yesterday that he's suing NBC. Good! I hope he gets a bundle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too I did a early morning sprint to the bathroom, followed by a short walk to kitchen to start coffee going then swung back to bathroom shower, and shave legs you silly. Off to bedroom made bed, back to craft X bedroom to turn on computer, sprint back to kitchen for coffee. Then gentel walk to to vaccum and vaccum living room. Then a sprint out side and a fast run back in its the heat. Then on computer to annoy as many people as I can. Then off to kitchen for lunch. then back to computer room. Then back to kitchen to change filter for water pitcher. Water taste horrible here. Then back to computer, I am really beat and I still have to go to living room to catch tv show, and knit. Then supper, then tv then knit then get ready for bed then read book then I am exhausted. I will sleep most of night tell wake up bathroom call about 3 in morning than back to bed. It's hard to maintain ones schedule when one is so busy. :roll: :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, it was a woman who first sinned after listening to the serpent. Hopefully, you've missed all the other vile names she has called me.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh. I used to love Super Mario and had forgotten all about the arcade games I loved.


They were fun, weren't they? When the games first came out, my friend and I had a running contest playing Space Invaders! (In our forties, mind you.) She'd call me and - no hi, just her score. I'd call her later, with mine. No conversation, just "10305." It was so much fun! Then she got "Nintendo thumb" and the dr. made her quit. At least that's what she TOLD me!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The funniest thing to me is they think the name calling, swears, adjectives, etc., have impact. If they knew me, they, too, would be rolling on the floor in laughter.
> 
> They trip over each other trying to be clever and original and all they do is show themselves to be complete fools.
> 
> ...


KPG,
You are clever, indeed.
:mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. now you have to give me some idea of pattern to use too.


choosing the right pattern can be harder than choosing the yarn

capelet - https://www.plymouthyarn.com/yarn/mushishi-item-998#2141
ruffled wrap / scarf - https://www.plymouthyarn.com/yarn/mushishi-item-998#F446
cuff to cuff shrug using your colours - https://www.plymouthyarn.com/yarn/mushishi-item-998#2381
wrap - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/connemara-cozy
shawl - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kouyou
vest - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/india-sweater-vest
vest - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amplitudes-3-entrelac-vest

you've probably got lots of your own to go with too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, friends, I went to Walmart today to buy a sketch pad and birthday card, and I bought two little "balls" of peaches and cream. One was $1.49 and the other was on clearance for $1.00! As you can see, I'm a cheap date. Maybe when I learn to knit fancy, I'll buy fancy!
> 
> Those little cotton "balls" are the ones I can't resist - such pretty colors. I rarely pass them by without picking up at least one.
> 
> We have a lovely yarn shop about 15 miles from here, but it's very pricey. Some day I'll go there and sit and knit with the ladies who make fancy things. I have a long way to go before then!


I think the best part of knitting or crocheting is to enjoy the process, the feel of the yarn in your fingers and the rhythm of working with your needles or hook. Now you get to share that with your granddaughter so that makes it even more special. Ladies at the yarn shop would probably love your company, whatever you're working on (they probably don't work on the fancy stuff while they're visiting either)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She's not Santa. MRS. Santa, maybe. But not Santa.


Careful there Bonnie. Don't give away all my secrets. I like giving my gifts away without being identified. :-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Not necessarily.


I am back from visiting DD now and trying to catch up on gardening and posts. I saw this and had to respond. This comment by Huck proves her ignorance of Christianity. Jesus told us to spread the Good News. I think her lack of knowledge of Christ makes her nasty to others, and she makes a fool of herself with comments like her response to you. She'd like you to quit quoting the Bible because she has no defense against it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the best part of knitting or crocheting is to enjoy the process, the feel of the yarn in your fingers and the rhythm of working with your needles or hook. Now you get to share that with your granddaughter so that makes it even more special. Ladies at the yarn shop would probably love your company, whatever you're working on (they probably don't work on the fancy stuff while they're visiting either)


I agree - it is the process for me. Like therapy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Careful there Bonnie. Don't give away all my secrets. I like giving my gifts away without being identified. :-D


My lips are sealed. Thank goodness this is a very private thread. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The funniest thing to me is they think the name calling, swears, adjectives, etc., have impact. If they knew me, they, too, would be rolling on the floor in laughter.
> 
> They trip over each other trying to be clever and original and all they do is show themselves to be complete fools.
> 
> ...


KPG,

You are clever, but not a serpent. Cherub?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Smack my head! Of course, I could go to a local farmer, and I shall. Never thought I even wanted to try fresh eggs, as I don't know what I'm missing apparently.


Hope you have found fresh eggs. We love them. A neighbor of my SIL raises chickens. Her eggs are wonderful. She feeds the hens extra supplements and the yolks are so different than store bought ones, even the organic eggs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope you have found fresh eggs. We love them. A neighbor of my SIL raises chickens. Her eggs are wonderful. She feeds the hens extra supplements and the yolks are so different than store bought ones, even the organic eggs.


They cook differently. I think they take longer to hard boil.

I'd love the eggs with supplements!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sometimes we try to defend, but the best - only, really - solution is to ignore their posts.


Bonnie, please. We have had some civil and civilised exchanges, and I believe you are a decent person. Please would you have a word with KPG, as she has seriously upset people with her insistence that Huck is Ingried, and using a post of Cheeky's that she posted over a year when she was recently bereaved was horrible. It isn't funny and it goes way beyond what should be acceptable behaviour on here. And, if she is pleased that people are in tears over what she has written, then I hope you would agree that this is not what a Christian should be doing.

I agree that the name-calling from the "other" side is equally unacceptable, and I have told them so, but this campaign is just awful.

Maybe I should have sent this in a PM, but I believe that this has gone too far and needs to be aired.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am back from visiting DD now and trying to catch up on gardening and posts. I saw this and had to respond. This comment by Huck proves her ignorance of Christianity. Jesus told us to spread the Good News. I think her lack of knowledge of Christ makes her nasty to others, and she makes a fool of herself with comments like her response to you. She'd like you to quit quoting the Bible because she has no defense against it.


Also, his/her lack of knowledge of the _actual meaning_ of what he/she posts is apparent as well. Just posting a specific passage thinking that it addresses whatever point he/she is trying to make, without any knowledge of the context of the passage, speaks to his/her lack of Biblical knowledge.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Bonnie, please. We have had some civil and civilised exchanges, and I believe you are a decent person. Please would you have a word with KPG, as she has seriously upset people with her insistence that Huck is Ingried, and using a post of Cheeky's that she posted over a year when she was recently bereaved was horrible. It isn't funny and it goes way beyond what should be acceptable behaviour on here. And, if she is pleased that people are in tears over what she has written, then I hope you would agree that this is not what a Christian should be doing.
> 
> I am sorry, but I disagree. The vile posts by Huck and his/her gang far overreach anything that has been posted by the conservative side. Not even close.
> I agree that the name-calling from the "other" side is equally unacceptable, and I have told them so, but this campaign is just awful.
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm starting to form my opinions now about this tragedy, and I think I differ from your opinion (what I understand so far).
> 
> I think Obama loves that the country is in an uproar. I think Obama somewhat encourage it with his words and lack thereof. I think Obama wants to stir up the blacks so they'll come out and vote in a big way for the mid-term 2014 elections. Normally, those elections have a very poor turn-out particularly for minority candidates and voters.
> 
> ...


I agree that this is all about the 2014 election. America is being double teamed (as they say in basketball). Obama takes the high road stance of "The jury has spoken," and Holder promises action against Zimmerman.

What I worry about is the reaction in the black community. They are not looking at the facts of the case. They are getting irrational. Many times I see signs in this country that the end times are getting near. One sign is racial and religious warfare. I could point to religious warfare regularly, but I thought America had moved to better race relations than the past. Now I can see how fragile the relationship is between blacks and whites.

I also see comments that echo what I heard from parents when I taught school. They wondered why their students had disciplinary actions, blamed the teacher, wanted the teacher to change grades, blamed the school administration, wanted them to not hold students responsible for not meeting rules and requirements, but never blamed the student or themselves for the student's lack of discipline and accountability.

The black community needs to work to teach black youth it is not right to initiate violence against anyone. My Dad was not a angry man. I cannot imagine him in a fight. He taught me and my brother to never begin a fight. However, he did tell us to stand up for ourself if attacked.

That is what Trayvon never learned from his parents. Since he was not attacked, he had no right to hit and batter Zimmerman, who had every right to defend himself. Both men had a right to be where they were. Zimmerman had every right to approach and inquire about Trayvon being there. He was the neighborhood watchman. Trayvon could have told Zimmerman he was just walking to his father's house. No one would have gotten hurt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My lips are sealed. Thank goodness this is a very private thread. :shock:


Yes, thank goodness you are bright enough to know that. Thanks for reminding me. Whew, dodged that one as just sent out some boxes of gifts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> You are clever, but not a serpent. Cherub?


Nope, secret Santa. (Mrs. to those who truly know me)!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope, secret Santa. (Mrs. to those who truly know me)!


Funny. Cute. Glad to know you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hope you have found fresh eggs. We love them. A neighbor of my SIL raises chickens. Her eggs are wonderful. She feeds the hens extra supplements and the yolks are so different than store bought ones, even the organic eggs.


I did, I did! Yesterday I went to my fav country store that sells locally grown produce. They have the best salad bar, fruits, vegs, soups, breads, meats, etc. around.

While there, I spoke to one of the principles about fresh eggs. They sell them there - delivered minimum of five times a week by the local farmer!

She told me as my friends have here - once I try them, I'll never buy from a grocery store again.

I wasn't able to buy fresh eggs that day as was running errands but will definitely try them from that place soon.

Thanks for the tip buds. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Bonnie, please. We have had some civil and civilised exchanges, and I believe you are a decent person. Please would you have a word with KPG, as she has seriously upset people with her insistence that Huck is Ingried, and using a post of Cheeky's that she posted over a year when she was recently bereaved was horrible. It isn't funny and it goes way beyond what should be acceptable behaviour on here. And, if she is pleased that people are in tears over what she has written, then I hope you would agree that this is not what a Christian should be doing.
> 
> I agree that the name-calling from the "other" side is equally unacceptable, and I have told them so, but this campaign is just awful.
> 
> Maybe I should have sent this in a PM, but I believe that this has gone too far and needs to be aired.


aw9358, You are free to post as you wish as can all. Your words are not accurate and you know not of what you speak. I've upset no one, and I've posted only the truth as that is what Christians do.

The comments you made about Cheeky are also false and on the record for all to read if anyone cares to.

Your post above doesn't speak the truth so shame on you as well.

You are probably best to post amongst your Liberal/Progs friends who you support instead of trying to support them here while insulting me, as they do, with your lies.

Lies don't reside between my Christian friends and me and others to the Right who are not believers but still truthful and friendly posters who frequent this thread in particular.

I shall search and hope to find your public chastizement of all those Libs and Progs who have attacked me endlessly *without cause *since I joined KP.

I'm sure you've written in support of me as well, I'm just having difficulty finding same. I'll keep looking for your words supporting me against the evil doers and your friends in the Lib/Prog world and threads.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358, You are free to post as you wish as can all. Your words are not accurate and you know not of what you speak. I've upset no one, and I've posted only the truth as that is what Christians do.
> 
> The comments you made about Cheeky are also false and on the record for all to read if anyone cares to.
> 
> ...


I have had communication with both sides. NEVER has KPG ever been rude to me. The libs on the other side have ALWAYS been rude to me no matter what I write. Huck has been the worst offender by far. She is sadistic. So, please, please, think twice and put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the best part of knitting or crocheting is to enjoy the process, the feel of the yarn in your fingers and the rhythm of working with your needles or hook. Now you get to share that with your granddaughter so that makes it even more special. Ladies at the yarn shop would probably love your company, whatever you're working on (they probably don't work on the fancy stuff while they're visiting either)


I don't have a Lys. I only have Walmart . All of the stores in town went out of business. Closest is in Little Rock 45 miles away. Boo woo. Yes I love the rhythm of knitting and crocheting. It is so soothing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have had communication with both sides. NEVER has KPG ever been rude to me. The libs on the other side have ALWAYS been rude to me no matter what I write. Huck has been the worst offender by far. She is sadistic. So, please, please, think twice and put the blame where it belongs.


Thank you for your words, Lukelucy. I appreciate you and your truthful comments.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> aw9358, You are free to post as you wish as can all. Your words are not accurate and you know not of what you speak. I've upset no one, and I've posted only the truth as that is what Christians do.
> 
> The comments you made about Cheeky are also false and on the record for all to read if anyone cares to.
> 
> ...


It appears we have both told the truth. When you post something I can support, I will certainly let you know. What I do know is that I received PMs from both Damemary and Cheeky last night. They were both very distressed. If that pleases you, I'm very sorry.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have had communication with both sides. NEVER has KPG ever been rude to me. The libs on the other side have ALWAYS been rude to me no matter what I write. Huck has been the worst offender by far. She is sadistic. So, please, please, think twice and put the blame where it belongs.


Oh, I'd say Huck and Cheeky are in close contention.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> It appears we have both told the truth. When you post something I can support, I will certainly let you know. What I do know is that I received PMs from both Damemary and Cheeky last night. They were both very distressed. If that pleases you, I'm very sorry.


Don't bother. I know I'm wasting my time trying to find a sole post where you made a public outcry to your Lib/Prog friends to suggest they stop their evil and hateful ways towards all those who disagree with them. Sorry, too, that you cause distress to those you care about.

My final words to you is that you lie with the best of them. Good Day.

Tip: keep private messages private - you'll gain _actual_ friends not enemies. Seek God too. He has only Good Words for You and will show you the TRUTH and everlasting Life!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you for your words, Lukelucy. I appreciate you and your truthful comments.


I do not lie and have been accused of being a liar by the libs. I have been torn apart. Any nasty reply on my part came from hurt. I have never seen the likes of it and will never forget it for my whole life. I do not run my life the way they do. For a better life, I must stay away from them always.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't have a Lys. I only have Walmart . All of the stores in town went out of business. Closest is in Little Rock 45 miles away. Boo woo. Yes I love the rhythm of knitting and crocheting. It is so soothing.


I love the rhythm to until I find mistake and go on a ripping out, then no rhythm no rhyme .

I am lucky I have several yarn shop with in ten to twenty miles of here. Plus Library holds knitting night twice a month.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, I'd say Huck and Cheeky are in close contention.


let's not forget Bratty


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love the rhythm to until I find mistake and go on a ripping out, then no rhythm no rhyme .
> 
> I am lucky I have several yarn shop with in ten to twenty miles of here. Plus Library holds knitting night twice a month.


Yes that is true. Then I start sweating and will not rest until I put it down. Hate when that happens. I don't even know anyone that knits! My aunt that did knit and cross stitch died so I have no one but KP to talk to about knitting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know about today suppose to be going to another town for lunch. But storms they promise would not start till late afternoon seem clouds are turning a bit grey. As the heat is very high weather report said storms may be sever, so may not wonder out. 

But it is suppose to be very comfortable for the weekend. Really sick of hot weather here.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have had communication with both sides. NEVER has KPG ever been rude to me. The libs on the other side have ALWAYS been rude to me no matter what I write. Huck has been the worst offender by far. She is sadistic. So, please, please, think twice and put the blame where it belongs.


You and I have had some pleasant conversations, if you recall. It seems that people who have the same political views support each other no matter what, so of course KPG has never been rude to you. You agree on everything. I have had differences of opinion with Damemary, but we did not attack each other. Surely you can see when someone you like has overstepped the mark. For the record, I will say it again here: I hate the name-calling on both sides. The talk of serpents and asses by the "Libs" is as abhorrent to me as talk of Satan etc by others. But the CSI KP behaviour of KPG in exhuming ancient posts is a little peculiar.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know about today suppose to be going to another town for lunch. But storms they promise would not start till late afternoon seem clouds are turning a bit grey. As the heat is very high weather report said storms may be sever, so may not wonder out.
> 
> But it is suppose to be very comfortable for the weekend. Really sick of hot weather here.


I must help my husband with the lawn today. He does the tractor (arm still in therapy) and I do the trim. We have a huge property to do. The driveway alone is 350 feet long. I do that. I am already sweating.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't bother. I know I'm wasting my time trying to find a sole post where you made a public outcry to your Lib/Prog friends to suggest they stop their evil and hateful ways towards all those who disagree with them. Sorry, too, that you cause distress to those you care about.
> 
> My final words to you is that you lie with the best of them. Good Day.
> 
> Tip: keep private messages private - you'll gain friends not enemies. Seek God too. He has only Good Words for You and will show you the TRUTH and everlasting Life!


I think you will also be pushed to find a post where I have attacked you personally. I object to what you write. I have not called you any names. As to the lying, that is your opinion, not fact. I have not lied and I do not lie. Please cease your attempts to "shame" me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Please cease your attempts to "shame" me.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

You really need to get out more. That's hilarious.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not lie and have been accused of being a liar by the libs. I have been torn apart. Any nasty reply on my part came from hurt. I have never seen the likes of it and will never forget it for my whole life. I do not run my life the way they do. For a better life, I must stay away from them always.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I must help my husband with the lawn today. He does the tractor (arm still in therapy) and I do the trim. We have a huge property to do. The driveway alone is 350 feet long. I do that. I am already sweating.


Take care lady don't over do. Hate to think you may reinjury yourself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Take care lady don't over do. Hate to think you may reinjury yourself.


Thank you, Yarnlady. I will be careful. Lots of water.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have had communication with both sides. NEVER has KPG ever been rude to me. The libs on the other side have ALWAYS been rude to me no matter what I write. Huck has been the worst offender by far. She is sadistic. So, please, please, think twice and put the blame where it belongs.


Isn't that the truth , they like to hunt her down, and start another round of name calling.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not lie and have been accused of being a liar by the libs. I have been torn apart. Any nasty reply on my part came from hurt. I have never seen the likes of it and will never forget it for my whole life. I do not run my life the way they do. For a better life, I must stay away from them always.


Lucy, we have all been a victim of their vicious lies. They think it's funny to behave in such a manner. I, too, have never seen the likes of what they do. They have lied about what I have posted, twisted my words, threatened my job, lied about my employment, accused me of abusing the elderly, and saying that doctors are criminals. Anything that I have posted has been in my defense and I have asked them to point out where their lies have attributed certain statements they say I have made. They then just make up more lies.

For someone to even suggest that we say nothing in our own, personal defense serves only to allow them to perpetuate their lies and continue their morally reprehensible behavior. My parents taught me to have more backbone than that and that I have the reponsibility to stand up to bullies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I think you will also be pushed to find a post where I have attacked you personally. I object to what you write. I have not called you any names. As to the lying, that is your opinion, not fact. I have not lied and I do not lie. Please cease your attempts to "shame" me.


Now see, this is darn right disappointing. I've always thought the Brits liked and excelled in double entendre.

I see now, in this case and as most often the case with Libs/Progs, English words and the meanings associated to them fly right over their heads.

Shout out to my Conservative buds! Looks like we _are_ too smart and clever for our own good. I'll no longer believe we don't have a lock on being the best word smiths in town.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lucy, we have all been a victim of their vicious lies. They think it's funny to behave in such a manner. I, too, have never seen the likes of what they do. They have lied about what I have posted, twisted my words, threatened my job, lied about my employment, accused me of abusing the elderly, and saying that doctors are criminals. Anything that I have posted has been in my defense and I have asked them to point out where their lies have attributed certain statements they say I have made. They then just make up more lies.
> 
> For someone to even suggest that we say nothing in our own, personal defense serves only to allow them to perpetuate their lies and continue their morally reprehensible behavior. My parents taught me to have more backbone than that and that I have the reponsibility to stand up to bullies.


Too bad we cannot eat jellyfish since they don't have a backbone either. Well, that's not really true, we _can_ eat them, but they are tasteless. BTW: aren't a group of jellyfish fish called a swarm (you know - the active ability to stay together)?

How appropriate.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Yarnlady. I will be careful. Lots of water.


Man, this country is under a huge heat wave. Recently heard the forecast and everywhere is HOT. Stay protected while out there, LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lucy, we have all been a victim of their vicious lies. They think it's funny to behave in such a manner. I, too, have never seen the likes of what they do. They have lied about what I have posted, twisted my words, threatened my job, lied about my employment, accused me of abusing the elderly, and saying that doctors are criminals. Anything that I have posted has been in my defense and I have asked them to point out where their lies have attributed certain statements they say I have made. They then just make up more lies.
> 
> For someone to even suggest that we say nothing in our own, personal defense serves only to allow them to perpetuate their lies and continue their morally reprehensible behavior. My parents taught me to have more backbone than that and that I have the reponsibility to stand up to bullies.


Thumper,

They had done the same to me. Said that I condemn doctors - give me a break. Said I lied - I do not lie. On and on. I really think it is a sadistic sick streak in them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Man, this country is under a huge heat wave. Recently heard the forecast and everywhere is HOT. Stay protected while out there, LL.


Hi KPG,

I have just completed my part of the lawn. My husband is starting his. I will do the weed whacking on another day. We have a HUGE area. I am totally dripping wet. My next job is to help him empty the cuttings. That is also a big job. Two heavy "tubs" on the back of his tractor. We must do the 2 of them at least 5 times. He still cannot lift.

I look at it as an opportunity since I have severe osteoporosis. This builds my bones. I also work out regularly, so that helps.

Thanks for your thoughts. I appreciate them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Great News! Gov Perry in Texas, signed into law legislation that bans late-term abortions requested on infants alive after 20 weeks. Also, abortion Drs required to have hospital privileges to keep the mother safe in cases of emergency.

Way to go Texas!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi KPG,
> 
> I have just completed my part of the lawn. My husband is starting his. I will do the weed whacking on another day. We have a HUGE area. I am totally dripping wet. My next job is to help him empty the cuttings. That is also a big job. Two heavy "tubs" on the back of his tractor. We must do the 2 of them at least 5 times. He still cannot lift.
> 
> ...


LL, I'm impressed. You have an excellent attitude to what your body allows you to do without complaint. You are also a worker and good soul to your husband and others. I'm honored to 'know you.'


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL, I'm impressed. You have an excellent attitude to what your body allows you to do without complaint. You are also a worker and good soul to your husband and others. I'm honored to 'know you.'


KPG,

I am honored to know you, too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL, I'm impressed. You have an excellent attitude to what your body allows you to do without complaint. You are also a worker and good soul to your husband and others. I'm honored to 'know you.'


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd say calling someone "serpent" is more ancient than CYA. It made me laugh, though - it just sounded so much like a hiss, or like something from a Hercules movie! or a Disney movie - Snow White's wicked stepmother calling her "Serpent." Can't help it - I found it funny. :lol:


What does CYA stand for?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thomas Sowell is a thinking black man, unlike BO, Holder, or the black congressman, who wore a hoodie to the congressional floor to make a nearly unintelligible rant about the Zimmerman trial. How did someone that stupid get elected? But then, I've been wondering how someone as corrupt as BO got elected too or someone as racially biased as Holder got picked and approved for his position. Oh that's right - he was chosen by BO and approved by Democrats. It figures. Losers all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> What does CYA stand for?


Dear girl, Cover Your Ass(ets)!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> It appears we have both told the truth. When you post something I can support, I will certainly let you know. What I do know is that I received PMs from both Damemary and Cheeky last night. They were both very distressed. If that pleases you, I'm very sorry.


At this point in time and after all has been said over the course of a year or more, why would anyone on the right actually care about Damemary's and Cheeky's feelings. I have been on the receiving end of their "kind and thoughtful" words and know they could have cared less how distressed I was. It's all a game to them and unfortunately, you have been suckered into it. We know what they are and certainly do not like what we see.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thomas Sowell is a thinking black man, unlike BO, Holder, or the black congressman, who wore a hoodie to the congressional floor to make a nearly unintelligible rant about the Zimmerman trial. How did someone that stupid get elected? But then, I've been wondering how someone as corrupt as BO got elected too or someone as racially biased as Holder got picked and approved for his position. Oh that's right - he was chosen by BO and approved by Democrats. It figures. Losers all.


Funny you mention the congressman. I thought exactly the same thing about how someone so stupid could get elected after hearing him try to speak to Sean Hannity last night during an interview.

It was painful to wait for the IL Congressman (D) to say anything coherent. The counter rebuttal by a Rep so out shown the Dem, it truly was like watching the slow painful death of an animal or something. I could not wait for the Dem to be off the air as I felt sorry for him. He was probably still speaking after the cameras stopped recording. Sad, very sad that is the best that IL voters could elect for representing them in the House.

Thomas Sowell on the other hand stands head and shoulders above most social and political commentators and he is a Libertarian and/or Conservative and for capitalism and against affirmative action and entitlements from cradle-to-grave.

Our Country needs more men of excellent moral, intelligence and character like Thomas Sowell! Particularly the black community needs mentors like he to lead them to prosperity.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> News flash twin!!! Freedom is saying he has asked Admin to close his account. Guess he is being thrown out! Announcement on Smoking and Obamacare page 95 I think cannot remember for sure.


My guess is that Freedom Fries will be back with a new alias and avatar. Watch for newbies on the left who are nutty.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My guess is that Freedom Fries will be back with a new alias and avatar. Watch for newbies on the left who are nutty.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My guess is that Freedom Fries will be back with a new alias and avatar. Watch for newbies on the left who are nutty.


 I was glad to read that FF was leaving - if we can believe that. I think it more the fact that KP admin told her to leave because of her copying and pasting from the Ravelry forum to this one. She
's just too embarrassed to admit she was wrong. What will they do now with FF gone, who will keep them abreast of the goings on in this thread?

Good riddance to that garbage.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You and I have had some pleasant conversations, if you recall. It seems that people who have the same political views support each other no matter what, so of course KPG has never been rude to you. You agree on everything. I have had differences of opinion with Damemary, but we did not attack each other. Surely you can see when someone you like has overstepped the mark. For the record, I will say it again here: I hate the name-calling on both sides. The talk of serpents and asses by the "Libs" is as abhorrent to me as talk of Satan etc by others. But the CSI KP behaviour of KPG in exhuming ancient posts is a little peculiar.


The Libs are deliberately waging war with conservatives and Christians. They come to this site deliberately to cause disruption. There is no discussion intended by them. They have been caustic ever since I joined this thread. I don't go to LOLL and don't post on S&O. So, why do they come here? What's the purpose? We have told them they are not welcome because they are always on attack. The fact they refuse is a clear sign of their animosity and lack of civility. It generates nothing to post to them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny you mention the congressman. I thought exactly the same thing about how someone so stupid could get elected after hearing him try to speak to Sean Hannity last night during an interview.
> 
> It was painful to wait for the IL Congressman (D) to say anything coherent. The counter rebuttal by a Rep so out shown the Dem, it truly was like watching the slow painful death of an animal or something. I could not wait for the Dem to be off the air as I felt sorry for him. He was probably still speaking after the cameras stopped recording. Sad, very sad that is the best that IL voters could elect for representing them in the House.
> 
> ...


Hannity was just sad last night. I am embarrassed for Illinois. Really sad. Do you think he had been drinking?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hannity was just sad last night. I am embarrassed for Illinois. Really sad. Do you think he had been drinking?


One could think that, but when comparing his words on the House floor to what he tried to say on Hannity last night, he always sounds off-his-rocker.

If it looks like a duck .... and sounds like a duck, its an incoherent Dem in need of a rocker. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Anyone remember the Libs and Progs who told us Romney was wrong to think or suggest the car companies in Detroit and the city itself should be required to declare bankruptcy and restructure on its own?

Remember those same Libs and Progs praising Obama for bailing out and saving the Detroit car industry with US taxpayers' money?

Wonder how they'll spin the FACT Detroit is about to declare bankruptcy and COST the USA Taxpayers EVEN MORE for the failures proffered by the Obama Admin.

Let's also remember who told us Obamacare was going to insure more and cost less. Stay tuned ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone remember the Libs and Progs who told us Romney was wrong to think or suggest the car companies in Detroit and the city itself should be required to declare bankruptcy?
> 
> Remember those same Libs and Progs praising Obama for bailing out and saving the Detroit car industry with US taxpayers' money?
> 
> ...


Yeah...and I didn't believe him for a minute.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah...and I didn't believe him for a minute.


shall we say it ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yeah...and I didn't believe him for a minute.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Taking a break from my knitting

Hot out there, but the AC is running well (knock on wood aka a dems head)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone remember the Libs and Progs who told us Romney was wrong to think or suggest the car companies in Detroit and the city itself should be required to declare bankruptcy and restructure on its own?
> 
> Remember those same Libs and Progs praising Obama for bailing out and saving the Detroit car industry with US taxpayers' money?
> 
> ...


Good points. You are right as usual.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Good points. You are right as usual.


Again, I know I repeat - Obama is destroying America.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone remember the Libs and Progs who told us Romney was wrong to think or suggest the car companies in Detroit and the city itself should be required to declare bankruptcy and restructure on its own?
> 
> Remember those same Libs and Progs praising Obama for bailing out and saving the Detroit car industry with US taxpayers' money?
> 
> ...


Hummmmm, Detroit bankrupt. Chicago's murder rate is soaring. Unions against Obamacare. We are 20,000 doctors short in the US and that will quadruple in 10 years because of Obamacare.

Hope all you libs love that hope and change


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmmm, Detroit bankrupt. Chicago's murder rate is soaring. Unions against Obamacare. We are 20,000 doctors short in the US and that will quadruple in 10 years because of Obamacare.
> 
> Hope all you libs love that hope and change


Lovethelake,

That is so right. Until Obama is gone, I cannot rest. Biden will be running. What about him?? Was Obama a stepping stone for him or is he aligned with BO?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

If that is the case, poor Hilary, screwed by Obama again


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good news!
> 
> Court prevents feds from enforcing abortion-drug mandate
> 
> ...


Good news, indeed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If that is the case, poor Hilary, screwed by Obama again


Maybe that's why she left.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Again, I know I repeat - Obama is destroying America.


I just keep telling myself daily, "This too shall pass." There is nothing he does and no laws he puts in place that can't be undone. The biggest threat is the change in mind sets and the institutionalized stupidity that is happening. I blame our educational system. We are not producing critical thinkers. We are producing group followers.

You know this is not the first time a nation has fallen by leaders manipulating the youth. Hitler's Youth Brigades were rabid Nazis, while the older generation was more rational and less apt to be devoted to Hitler. In Russia, Stalin turned children against their parents and even asked them to inform the government when parents did not follow the party line. We have never done that in America until Obama and the ramping up of the Progressive Movement.

Glenn Beck did a lot to educate viewers on the origins of the Prigressive Movement. I watched him at times. Did you know that Woodrow Wilson was a Progressive? So was Margaret Sanger. Both believed in eugenics. They wanted to kill off those deemed undesirables to better the nation in Wilson's case and to better society in Sanger's case. Nice people the Prog's can count as the beginners of their movement.

Eugenics is a social philosophy advocating the improvement of human hereditary traits through the promotion of higher reproduction of more desired people and traits, and reduced reproduction of less desired people and traits. Hitler believed in eugenics too.

I prefer founders like Washington, Adams, and Jefferson to Wilson and Sanger.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I just keep telling myself daily, "This too shall pass." There is nothing he does and no laws he puts in place that can't be undone. The biggest threat is the change in mind sets and the institutionalized stupidity that is happening. I blame our educational system. We are not producing critical thinkers. We are producing group followers.
> 
> You know this is not the first time a nation has fallen by leaders manipulating the youth. Hitler's Youth Brigades were rabid Nazis, while the older generation was more rational and less apt to be devoted to Hitler. In Russia, Stalin turned children against their parents and even asked them to inform the government when parents did not follow the party line. We have never done that in America until Obama and the ramping up of the Progressive Movement.
> 
> ...


Good words here. Yes, things can be turned around. But, the more damage the longer it takes. I don't have that time. Plus, we are in a changing America.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmmm, Detroit bankrupt. Chicago's murder rate is soaring. Unions against Obamacare. We are 20,000 doctors short in the US and that will quadruple in 10 years because of Obamacare.
> 
> Hope all you libs love that hope and change


They're too stupid, too indoctrinated, or too stuborn to know or think otherwise.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We give very little thought to our 6th President. This article came on an e-mail from WallBuilders. Very interesting.
> 
> John Quincy Adams
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Joeys, I love history. I really have to started reading about Presidents of this country. Spend to much time just reading about the history and the people and what their lives where like.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Bonnie, please. We have had some civil and civilised exchanges, and I believe you are a decent person. Please would you have a word with KPG, as she has seriously upset people with her insistence that Huck is Ingried, and using a post of Cheeky's that she posted over a year when she was recently bereaved was horrible. It isn't funny and it goes way beyond what should be acceptable behaviour on here. And, if she is pleased that people are in tears over what she has written, then I hope you would agree that this is not what a Christian should be doing.
> 
> I agree that the name-calling from the "other" side is equally unacceptable, and I have told them so, but this campaign is just awful.
> 
> Maybe I should have sent this in a PM, but I believe that this has gone too far and needs to be aired.


You are one to give advice--remember me as I'm the person you started a thread about spewing your hatred! Give me a break!

Huck, bratty & cheeky are very hateful people who call others names, show Raid cans, spray air freshener as they say we stink, then Bratty or chatty kept calling KGP an Ass, come on we defend their hateful remarks as well as I had to defend myself against your hateful words!

Hello, why are you even active in American politics as you should take care of your home country first. You don't live here cannot vote so why is America any of your business to say anything on KP. Goodbye as I thought you said you were leaving so leave!

Freedom was threatening to take care of Lovethelake in person as she claimed to know her in a knitting club but is now gone from KP. She/he is a very weird dangerous gay person who is not comfortable with its sexual life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are one to give advice--remember me as I'm the person you started a thread about spewing your hatred! Give me a break!
> 
> Huck, bratty & cheeky are very hateful people who call others names, show Raid cans, spray air freshener as they say we stink, then Bratty or chatty kept calling KGP an Ass, come on we defend their hateful remarks as well as I had to defend myself against your hateful words!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are one to give advice--remember me as I'm the person you started a thread about spewing your hatred! Give me a break!
> 
> Huck, bratty & cheeky are very hateful people who call others names, show Raid cans, spray air freshener as they say we stink, then Bratty or chatty kept calling KGP an Ass, come on we defend their hateful remarks as well as I had to defend myself against your hateful words!
> 
> ...


Aw, I have to agree with Jane and the rest. The others have been nothing but hateful towards us and have plain lied about those things which we have said. As nice as you might like to be or as noncommittal as you might want to appear; wrong is wrong. At some point you need to take a stance. Where are you and on what do you stand fast?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Luke as the truth must be known.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Aw, I have to agree with Jane and the rest. The others have been nothing but hateful towards us and have plain lied about those things which we have said. As nice as you might like to be or as noncommittal as you might want to appear; wrong is wrong. At some point you need to take a stance. Where are you and on what do you stand fast?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are one to give advice--remember me as I'm the person you started a thread about spewing your hatred! Give me a break!
> 
> Huck, bratty & cheeky are very hateful people who call others names, show Raid cans, spray air freshener as they say we stink, then Bratty or chatty kept calling KGP an Ass, come on we defend their hateful remarks as well as I had to defend myself against your hateful words!
> 
> ...


Dear Janeway, I will answer your paragraphs in order.

I did start a very stupid thread about you. I was new to KP and did not understand the culture here. You upset me a great deal and I reacted very badly. I apologised at the time and subsequently, and I apologise unreservedly again now. I am thoroughly ashamed of what I did, and I have tried since then to make amends by not attacking anyone personally.

You second paragraph: I know that the name-calling has got out of hand recently. Do I have to reiterate that I find the viciousness from both sides abhorrent? I already said today that calling someone serpent and ass was unacceptable (from your "enemies").

But labelling everyone who disagrees with you "Satan" and stupid is equally unacceptable. It seems that the people who shout loudest think they have won.

On your point about my being a foreigner and therefore not entitled to talk about American politics: I don't write about American politics. I only make general points about politics. I never interfere in internal US affairs, and if you look back you will see that. This is an international forum, and I thought freedom of speech applied to all. If that is not the case, please tell me.

Your last paragraph is mystifying. I know nothing about anyone's sexual orientation, and it is none of my business anyway. It should be none of your business as well.

I guess that I will be attacked no matter what I write, but I had to answer you. Please would you do me the courtesy of reading what I have written and respond accordingly.

I am very sorry for the loss of your cat, as I said yesterday.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

The smiley thingy that appeared was an accident. I don't know how it happened. Sorry.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Aw, I have to agree with Jane and the rest. The others have been nothing but hateful towards us and have plain lied about those things which we have said. As nice as you might like to be or as noncommittal as you might want to appear; wrong is wrong. At some point you need to take a stance. Where are you and on what do you stand fast?


I agree that wrong is wrong. I think you know by now where I am. I have taken a stance.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I agree that wrong is wrong. I think you know by now where I am. I have taken a stance.


No, I have no clue. You appear, to me, to want to be friends to all. Please, give me a firm stance on anything and your reasons for that opinion so that I have some platform for debate.

I have no problem with debate. I have an issue with liars. I WILL call them out. Don't you, or anyone else, tell me that I have to put up with that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Good news!
> 
> Court prevents feds from enforcing abortion-drug mandate
> 
> ...


Praise God! We're taking back the right to religious freedom and the Fed Courts are starting to see the light in agreement! Take that Obamacare. Doing the happy dance. Thanks for the Good News Joeysomma. 
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Aw, I have to agree with Jane and the rest. The others have been nothing but hateful towards us and have plain lied about those things which we have said. As nice as you might like to be or as noncommittal as you might want to appear; wrong is wrong. At some point you need to take a stance. Where are you and on what do you stand fast?


Interestingly enough aw has admitted more than once that every Conservs on this thread treats her courteously and without insulting her even though not in agreement with most of her beliefs.

AW stated that the reason Conservs don't attack one another is *only* because of the total agreement between them.

Well, using AW's theory, why aren't the Conservs attacking her because we certainly do not agree with her? She has stated she is on the Left and Liberal side of most issues.

Perhaps aw will realize her own theory is flawed and it is always a Lib who initiates attacks. Conservs do not attack those with whom they do not agree. Conservs only reciprocate with an attack in self-defense.

All attacks originate from a Lib.

BTW aw: you have not performed so well making amends in regards to avoiding personal attacks. You attacked me personally as recently as this morning. Again, proving the theorem I mentioned above. = Libs initiate all attacks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> This is only temporary, it still has to go through the courts. Probably to the Supreme Court. At least they will not be fined until a higher court decides


Oh, I know, but still a baby step toward victory.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Interestingly enough aw has admitted more than once that every Conservs on this thread treats her courteously and without insulting her even though not in agreement with most of her beliefs.
> 
> AW stated that the reason Conservs don't attack one another is *only* because of the total agreement between them.
> 
> ...


This is all correct.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Interestingly enough aw has admitted more than once that every Conservs on this thread treats her courteously and without insulting her even though not in agreement with most of her beliefs.
> 
> AW stated that the reason Conservs don't attack one another is *only* because of the total agreement between them.
> 
> ...


I have attacked you? I'm confused.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Dear Janeway, I will answer your paragraphs in order.
> 
> I did start a very stupid thread about you. I was new to KP and did not understand the culture here. You upset me a great deal and I reacted very badly. I apologised at the time and subsequently, and I apologise unreservedly again now. I am thoroughly ashamed of what I did, and I have tried since then to make amends by not attacking anyone personally.
> 
> ...


Thank you for you reply. I will reply to item which need to be addressed in my opinion.

Yes, you did apologize to me, but sometimes you still are very stern with me without reason.

If I remember correctly, it is Huck who keeps calling KGP "Satan & stupid" constantly.

You do have freedom of speech on KP but why would you praise Obama as he does not harm you with what bad he has done to America. I have not talked about the politics in your country so DO not understand why you want to speak of ours.

The last paragraph is not a mystery as Freedom made the statement that he/she would take care of Lovethelake on a personal term during her craft meetings where he/she was also a member. To me that was a personal threat to do bodily harm to LTL!

It does not matter to me about Freedom's sexual preference; however, Freedom was very hateful with words to all of us on the right & felt frustrated about the sexual choice. The gay people I know, are happy in their relationship & not hateful to others. I do not condemn the gay movements but again did talk to Freedom about it but Freedom only replied that I was prejudiced against gays which is not true.

I worked with the nicest gay man who always opened doors, noticed my clothing & complimented my hair, nails & make-up & always held the chair until I sat down. Best if all, I knew he "never" would make a sexual pass towards me. I felt very safe with him & felt he was very comfortable with his sexual preference of loving another man.

I am not attacking you but there are times you are not on the same threads as we are to read how the lefties really are mean to us. Yes, I have been, will be and can be very vicious when hateful words are said to me. I did not understand why you became so angry with me when I called you Ingried.

Huck recently was very hateful to Yarnie as that is what the lefties do "pick" on one person constantly until it is difficult to tolerate & becomes angry. Bratty, cheeky & others constantly "pick" on one person when they think the people on the right are not on KP. That is gang banging!

Thank you for your kindness about my darling cat as will have her put down on Monday as vet said the animal disposal truck only runs on Monday & she would have to be frozen until Monday before burial so I decided to wait until Monday. I do not want her frozen--not suffering but not frozen. It was 94 here today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for you reply. I will reply to item which need to be addressed in my opinion.
> 
> Yes, you did apologize to me, but sometimes you still are very stern with me without reason.
> 
> ...


All you say is true. Huck was the worst, in my opinion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Continuing AW, the lefties have attacked Country who is a darling lady because she is very religious--they laugh & mock her.

They picked on Thumper with such viciousness that she did not post for quite a while. She is One classy lady as well as Wear Coast Kitty, Lukelucy , Bonnie, Joey, and our Canadian & others as I'm getting tired.

Going to bed, sorry.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have attacked you? I'm confused.


I read it that AW attacked KGP this morning. Read it again but I'm sure she did not mean you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I was the one to ask about the Navigators because I had understood that their purpose was to PREVENT fraud. And it seemed to me that it was just another bureaucratic expansion of government at a time when our debt continues to escalate past the $16 billion mark. Another "after thought of the ocare". And with the IRS policing the whole debacle for our health care we don't need another bunch of incompetent groupies.


soloweygirl said:


> I wonder how they will be trained. If the politicians don't understand Obamacare, how are these "navigators" going to understand it? Apparently, there are no educational requirements, no experience in the insurance field, etc. This does seem to open the door to fraud, doesn't it? I heard that California is requesting 12,000 navigators for the state. (have not confirmed this). I would not trust my personal info with any of these "navigators". I see them as being providers of misinformation, where they will say anything to get the people signed up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I know _that_ silly.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe in view of her future desire to run for the presidency she wanted to distance herself from o as much as possible in every way. Hiliary knows much of the goings on in this current administration. In view of her involvement and bungling in Benghazi, she doesn't want her hands bloodied by any more of the administrations blunders.



Lukelucy said:


> Maybe that's why she left.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Painfully TRUE.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I know _that_ silly.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know _that_ silly.


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe in view of her future desire to run for the presidency she wanted to distance herself from o as much as possible in every way. Hiliary knows much of the goings on in this current administration. In view of her involvement and bungling in Benghazi, she doesn't want her hands bloodied by any more of the administrations blunders.


It also points out the wisdom of electoral college.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Everyone, I am very sorry for the upset I have caused. The mistake I made was in thinking that it is possible to talk to people who don't share the same beliefs. I see now that I was wrong, and I apologise.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well friends, Fox News reported today that people living in Indiana will be paying $300 more per month for health insurance due to Obamacare. That is more than double what I pay now. Thanks BO, you stink.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe in view of her future desire to run for the presidency she wanted to distance herself from o as much as possible in every way. Hiliary knows much of the goings on in this current administration. In view of her involvement and bungling in Benghazi, she doesn't want her hands bloodied by any more of the administrations blunders.


She's tainted already - and by her own hand. Lies and damned lies.

By the way, did you hear that many of the Benghazi survivors have signed book deals and non-disclosures agreements? This admin cannot afford for us to know what really happened in Benghazi. They could probably be impeached.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Everyone, I am very sorry for the upset I have caused. The mistake I made was in thinking that it is possible to talk to people who don't share the same beliefs. I see now that I was wrong, and I apologise.


Aw, that wasn't your mistake. Your mistake was in telling some they were not behaving nicely when they were doing nothing more than protecting themselves. Should someone receiving a beating from a bully just lay there and get beat or should they fight back? If you were being raped should you just wait it out? What did you teach your children?

You have to accept that what the others were doing was not just disagreeing. They are being total bitches.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe in view of her future desire to run for the presidency she wanted to distance herself from o as much as possible in every way. Hiliary knows much of the goings on in this current administration. In view of her involvement and bungling in Benghazi, she doesn't want her hands bloodied by any more of the administrations blunders.


I believe it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I believe it.


I believe it, too. RUKnitting put it very well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well friends, Fox News reported today that people living in Indiana will be paying $300 more per month for health insurance due to Obamacare. That is more than double what I pay now. Thanks BO, you stink.


But, but Osama Bin Laden is dead and GM is alive!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But, but Bin Ladin is dead and GM is alive!!!!


That's a good one. Obama is the biggest creep. Slimy. Killing America.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> But, but Osama Bin Laden is dead and GM is alive!!!!


Yes - and he saved Detroit! Oh - wait a minute. No. Oops.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's a good one. Obama is the biggest creep. Slimy. Killing America.


He is. Divide and conquer.  I know I keep saying it.

His little speech about Trayvon Martin served only to make everyone - on both sides - feel crummy.

He stirs up resentment and hostility, then goes back to his cronies for his back-pats. That's how to control the "unwashed masses" - meaning US, keep them feeling downtrodden and resentful,coming with their hands out - and keep those who aren't downtrodden feeling frustrated and angry. Then we groups won't get together and fight for our freedom and for an end to the "reign" of this dictator-wannabe.

(Is the left on vacation? I hope so.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Obama's like the kid who sees the others playing happily, getting along, sharing - and then he steps in and in two minutes the same kids who were playing are fighting amongst themselves. He picks a side and becomes the leader of his own little group, with the others standing there wondering what the h___ happened.

Trouble-maker in chief, rabble-rouser in chief, fear-monger in chief, hate-monger in chief.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama's like the kid who sees the others playing happily, getting along, sharing - and then he steps in and in two minutes the same kids who were playing are fighting amongst themselves. He picks a side and becomes the leader of his own little group, with the others standing there wondering what the h___ happened.
> 
> Trouble-maker in chief, rabble-rouser in chief, fear-monger in chief, hate-monger in chief.
> 
> Am I missing something?


No, a President must be above & beyond this type of talk that only stirs up more trouble because they now believe they have control from the WH! Shame on Obo as I could not believe what I heard when he opened his mouth!

Shame, shame for our divided country who has a president who isn't leading this country! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:    :hunf: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I think my KP account has been hacked as had note from Admin sending my password again as the message said I could not log on this Am as password did not work. They sent it again but since I did not send this message, I changed my password.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Aw, that wasn't your mistake. Your mistake was in telling some they were not behaving nicely when they were doing nothing more than protecting themselves. Should someone receiving a beating from a bully just lay there and get beat or should they fight back? If you were being raped should you just wait it out? What did you teach your children?
> 
> You have to accept that what the others were doing was not just disagreeing. They are being total bitches.


And you will not accept that both sides contain bitches, so there is nothing more from me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> And you will not accept that both sides contain bitches, so there is nothing more from me.


So you are aligning yourself with bitches from the left huh? I guess that says it all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He is. Divide and conquer. I know I keep saying it.
> 
> His little speech about Trayvon Martin served only to make everyone - on both sides - feel crummy.
> 
> ...


I hope they are on vacation, too. Obama just does not have the goods to be president. One of the examples is how he divides the country. He is feeding this racial, Trayvon mess. He makes me sick.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So you are aligning yourself with bitches fr om the left huh? I guess that says it all.


I did not say that, but I made myself a promise so I will say no more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

In case you didn't see this, I've posted the link below. The video has such a strong, uplifting message, but I still find it so difficult to understand how so many people can be so cruel

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-186175-1.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> And you will not accept that both sides contain bitches, so there is nothing more from me.


We can all be one under certain circumstances. That doesn't make us the aggressors.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You're hilarious. whispering.....but right on.



lovethelake said:


> Taking a break from my knitting
> 
> Hot out there, but the AC is running well (knock on wood aka a dems head)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Wasn't that his plan? Or his handler, Soros' plan. We can't let them succeed.



Lukelucy said:


> Again, I know I repeat - Obama is destroying America.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Wasn't that his plan? Or his handler, Soros' plan. We can't let them succeed.


The other site is talking about "Black Supremacy" (not in those words). It'll never happen. What a joke.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Everyone, I am very sorry for the upset I have caused. The mistake I made was in thinking that it is possible to talk to people who don't share the same beliefs. I see now that I was wrong, and I apologise.


I think you mean well and had good intentions, but I completely disagree with your conclusion. It's not at all difficult to talk to people with different opinions and belief systems - most of us do it all the time. But sometimes people who can't or won't discuss an issue, lash out and turn it into a personal attack or use stereotypes to put others down. Most of this has become centred on a few personalities.

I'm a Canadian with strong views on many subjects, including politics and the structure of govt, but I stick to generalities when it comes to commenting on specific American issues. I read many of the political threads before last year's US election.

The right made many very strong negative comments about Obama, Clinton and Dem policies - but these are public figures and that becomes part of the public debate. What surprised and disappointed me, was how quickly those on the left moved from disparaging Romney and Repub to doing the same and worse to "individuals" on the right. It started with taunts about their faith, racism, nationalism and deteriorated into distorting comments and outright lies.

Yes, some of the right also got nasty in response to those attacks, but in my opinion, it was a "response". And even at that, I've not seen anything that compares to "Raid cans, exterminators, comments about health and disabilty, insects and vermin, anti-Christian" and similar personal attacks. Some on the right still feel the need to come here to continue the attacks.

Your views seem to make you more sympathetic to the left - even when you chastise them, the criticism came across as tongue-in-cheek. Sorry for the long post - my analytical nature got the best of me


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You pretty much covered it. And it goes along with his body language which screams ....insecure individual. And I propose that is why he is so easily handled by the likes of Soros, Holder, etc. You can add to the list.



bonbf3 said:


> Obama's like the kid who sees the others playing happily, getting along, sharing - and then he steps in and in two minutes the same kids who were playing are fighting amongst themselves. He picks a side and becomes the leader of his own little group, with the others standing there wondering what the h___ happened.
> 
> Trouble-maker in chief, rabble-rouser in chief, fear-monger in chief, hate-monger in chief.
> 
> Am I missing something?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You pretty much covered it. And it goes along with his body language which screams ....insecure individual. And I propose that is why he is so easily handled by the likes of Soros, Holder, etc. You can add to the list.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I think my KP account has been hacked as had note from Admin sending my password again as the message said I could not log on this Am as password did not work. They sent it again but since I did not send this message, I changed my password.


Good idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea.


I wonder who? Let me guess...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Obama's like the kid who sees the others playing happily, getting along, sharing - and then he steps in and in two minutes the same kids who were playing are fighting amongst themselves. He picks a side and becomes the leader of his own little group, with the others standing there wondering what the h___ happened.
> 
> Trouble-maker in chief, rabble-rouser in chief, fear-monger in chief, hate-monger in chief.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes you forgot dictator.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you forgot dictator.


Law breaker?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> In case you didn't see this, I've posted the link below. The video has such a strong, uplifting message, but I still find it so difficult to understand how so many people can be so cruel
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-186175-1.html


Very inspiring. I agree that it's hard to even think about people doing that to someone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you mean well and had good intentions, but I completely disagree with your conclusion. It's not at all difficult to talk to people with different opinions and belief systems - most of us do it all the time. But sometimes people who can't or won't discuss an issue, lash out and turn it into a personal attack or use stereotypes to put others down. Most of this has become centred on a few personalities.
> 
> I'm a Canadian with strong views on many subjects, including politics and the structure of govt, but I stick to generalities when it comes to commenting on specific American issues. I read many of the political threads before last year's US election.
> 
> ...


It was a very good analysis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You pretty much covered it. And it goes along with his body language which screams ....insecure individual. And I propose that is why he is so easily handled by the likes of Soros, Holder, etc. You can add to the list.


Right. I used to say he was the Manchurian Candidate, and Raum Emanuel was his mother. Now it's Valerie Jared who pulls the strings.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you forgot dictator.


Yes - the main goal behind the deception, spying, and take-over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Law breaker?


Right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you mean well and had good intentions, but I completely disagree with your conclusion. It's not at all difficult to talk to people with different opinions and belief systems - most of us do it all the time. But sometimes people who can't or won't discuss an issue, lash out and turn it into a personal attack or use stereotypes to put others down. Most of this has become centred on a few personalities.
> 
> I'm a Canadian with strong views on many subjects, including politics and the structure of govt, but I stick to generalities when it comes to commenting on specific American issues. I read many of the political threads before last year's US election.
> 
> ...


thank you you did a wonderful job of explaining what has happen. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - the main goal behind the deception, spying, and take-over.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you mean well and had good intentions, but I completely disagree with your conclusion. It's not at all difficult to talk to people with different opinions and belief systems - most of us do it all the time. But sometimes people who can't or won't discuss an issue, lash out and turn it into a personal attack or use stereotypes to put others down. Most of this has become centred on a few personalities.
> 
> I'm a Canadian with strong views on many subjects, including politics and the structure of govt, but I stick to generalities when it comes to commenting on specific American issues. I read many of the political threads before last year's US election.
> 
> ...


Dear Kitty, you are correct in that I am a rabid left-winger, probably more so than those Liberals. But I don't think I have commented on internal American politics at all. It is not my place.

As for the rest of your argument, I'm afraid I'm too tired of saying the same things so I won't repeat them, but thank you for saying that I at least had good intentions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he is a puppet, who is told what to do by his group. Not a leader just a follower. Why else would he all of a sudden get into the Martin and Zimmerman trail . Could it be because of Holder and his nonsense in it????


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think he is a puppet, who is told what to do by his group. Not a leader just a follower. Why else would he all of a sudden get into the Martin and Zimmerman trail . Could it be because of Holder and his nonsense in it????


Right. He was following the black leader pressure. That's a good one!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Lovethelake,
> 
> That is so right. Until Obama is gone, I cannot rest. Biden will be running. What about him?? Was Obama a stepping stone for him or is he aligned with BO?


I do not see the Democrats going with Biden in 2016. I doubt he would get any kind of support. Hillary has supporters, but don't think that is a go either. The boat sailed on without her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I just keep telling myself daily, "This too shall pass." There is nothing he does and no laws he puts in place that can't be undone. The biggest threat is the change in mind sets and the institutionalized stupidity that is happening. I blame our educational system. We are not producing critical thinkers. We are producing group followers.
> 
> You know this is not the first time a nation has fallen by leaders manipulating the youth. Hitler's Youth Brigades were rabid Nazis, while the older generation was more rational and less apt to be devoted to Hitler. In Russia, Stalin turned children against their parents and even asked them to inform the government when parents did not follow the party line. We have never done that in America until Obama and the ramping up of the Progressive Movement.
> 
> ...


Yes, Hitler and his master race. I always wondered what would have happened to him. He was short and not remotely good looking. How would he fit in to his own scheme? I guess he would have to be terminated.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I do not see the Democrats going with Biden in 2016. I doubt he would get any kind of support. Hillary has supporters, but don't think that is a go either. The boat sailed on without her.


Plus, Hillary has been soiled by her role in the Benghazi incident. I think she wants to run, but she won't get the support she needs.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, Hitler and his master race. I always wondered what would have happened to him. He was short and not remotely good looking. How would he fit in to his own scheme? I guess he would have to be terminated.


Plus his heritage was part Jewish. He was another leader, whose background was edited. As I recall, Hitler came into position for leadership, his heritage was uncovered (Germany required family trees that extended back 8 generations to ensure racial purity), but the truth never came out for Hitler. Then we got a president in America with no proven history.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I was the one to ask about the Navigators because I had understood that their purpose was to PREVENT fraud. And it seemed to me that it was just another bureaucratic expansion of government at a time when our debt continues to escalate past the $16 billion mark. Another "after thought of the ocare". And with the IRS policing the whole debacle for our health care we don't need another bunch of incompetent groupies.


The only purpose of the navigators is to sign people up for the exchanges. "No experience necessary" says it all. They will probably be the same people used in 2008 to get people to register to vote.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe in view of her future desire to run for the presidency she wanted to distance herself from o as much as possible in every way. Hiliary knows much of the goings on in this current administration. In view of her involvement and bungling in Benghazi, she doesn't want her hands bloodied by any more of the administrations blunders.


The very fact that she was apart of the administration is going to haunt her. As is her less than stellar job as Sec. of State. What did she actually accomplish? She should have gone back to the Senate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Everyone, I am very sorry for the upset I have caused. The mistake I made was in thinking that it is possible to talk to people who don't share the same beliefs. I see now that I was wrong, and I apologise.


I think you are wrong. It is possible to discuss ideas with those of different beliefs. The problem arises when it turns nasty. When things get to the boiling point, we, on the right, will agree to disagree and end the discussion, for everyone's benefit. The libs take it to the next level and turn nasty.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think he is a puppet, who is told what to do by his group. Not a leader just a follower. Why else would he all of a sudden get into the Martin and Zimmerman trail . Could it be because of Holder and his nonsense in it????


Yarnie, Obama didn't all of a sudden get into the Zimmerman - Martin trial. He piped in just after the shooting, when he should have kept his mouth shut. Holder isn't going to get anywhere with the civil rights violation. His department was the one that sent the FBI in to investigate Zimmerman and they found nothing to indicate that Zimmerman was a racist or acted accordingly. Holder has nothing to stand on.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Plus, Hillary has been soiled by her role in the Benghazi incident. I think she wants to run, but she won't get the support she needs.


I agree with you. Hillary is probably kicking herself for siding with Obama on Benghazi, it will come back to haunt her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are right with dictator. He has decided that the employer mandate should go into effect 1 year later, but not the individual. Since the date is in the law, only Congress can change it. The House approved a bill for both the individual and employer mandates to have the extra year. Obama has threatened to veto it if it passes in the Senate. The bill only makes his decision legal plus adding the individual mandate.
> 
> It seems he has to have it his way. He is either a dictator or a spoiled little boy who has to have it his way!


I vote for the spoiled little boy. I've seen that attitude rear it's ugly little head on numerous occasions, when he wasn't getting his way.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Plus his heritage was part Jewish. He was another leader, whose background was edited. As I recall, Hitler came into position for leadership, his heritage was uncovered (Germany required family trees that extended back 8 generations to ensure racial purity), but the truth never came out for Hitler. Then we got a president in America with no proven history.


Have you read about his father? Tried to kill his mother. She ran away. He's got a "great" history...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of you should read LOLL as PeaceGoddess was talking to me but as usual did not read/comprehend then said I was a liar! What a hateful person she is & I won't ever talk to her again.

The woman does not even have Internet unless she is dog setting for someone. What a fake person she is as I'm poor, but I can afford the Internet. 

Bratty is posting despicable cartoons on LOLL. They are such an ugly bunch of women.

I'm very upset with Peace ( she needs a new name ) so am staying off until that nasty woman does not have access to the Internet!

I'm going to start reporting them when they become so nasty as I'm tired of it & should not be subjected to them just because I'm Republican & proud of it. I won't ever even listen to a Democrat running for office again & won't ever vote for one either.

Janeway out!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

AW, you just Pm'd me that you were going to be nice from now on sooooo what happened as here you are again!

Is your word also not any good?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> AW, you just Pm'd me that you were going to be nice from now on sooooo what happened as here you are again!
> 
> Is your word also not any good?


It's not easy. None of us is perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think he is a puppet, who is told what to do by his group. Not a leader just a follower. Why else would he all of a sudden get into the Martin and Zimmerman trail . Could it be because of Holder and his nonsense in it????


Could be. Probably is. He's doing it to protect or promote himself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I do not see the Democrats going with Biden in 2016. I doubt he would get any kind of support. Hillary has supporters, but don't think that is a go either. The boat sailed on without her.


I sincerely hope you're right, especially about Hillary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Plus, Hillary has been soiled by her role in the Benghazi incident. I think she wants to run, but she won't get the support she needs.


I hope she won't. Benghazi reminds us of all the lies the first time she was in the White House.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> All of you should read LOLL as PeaceGoddess was talking to me but as usual did not read/comprehend then said I was a liar! What a hateful person she is & I won't ever talk to her again.
> 
> The woman does not even have Internet unless she is dog setting for someone. What a fake person she is as I'm poor, but I can afford the Internet.
> 
> ...


Janeway in this one instance you are correct I do not have internet in my own home. I spend over half of each year in other peoples homes and choose not to spend money on internet services in my home. When I am not at other folks homes caring for their animals I use internet at the library and just for basic checking E-mail etc. So this makes me fake?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right with dictator. He has decided that the employer mandate should go into effect 1 year later, but not the individual. Since the date is in the law, only Congress can change it. The House approved a bill for both the individual and employer mandates to have the extra year. Obama has threatened to veto it if it passes in the Senate. The bill only makes his decision legal plus adding the individual mandate.
> 
> It seems he has to have it his way. He is either a dictator or a spoiled little boy who has to have it his way!


 :thumbup: :evil:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's not easy. None of us is perfect.


Try harder!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> AW, you just Pm'd me that you were going to be nice from now on sooooo what happened as here you are again!
> 
> Is your word also not any good?


Jane, you fell for the "I am going to be nice to you PM." from a lefty. tsk tsk. Hope you have learned your lesson


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Janeway in this one instance you are correct I do not have internet in my own home. I spend over half of each year in other peoples homes and choose not to spend money on internet services in my home. When I am not at other folks homes caring for their animals I use internet at the library and just for basic checking E-mail etc. So this makes me fake?


peacegoddess
congratulations on your skills re. your finances. Easy to spend, hard to save and you sure know how to save.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Try harder!


Only if everyone else has a go too.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> congratulations on your skills re. your finances. Easy to spend, hard to save and you sure know how to save.


Unfortunately what comes in goes out. i am a very basic spender.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Unfortunately what comes in goes out. i am a very basic spender.


It sounds like you've successfully embraced a more simple life. I'd like to do that, but I'm afraid I'm in too deep already. And I mean eye-ball deep in "stuff!" I do love simplicity.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, you fell for the "I am going to be nice to you PM." from a lefty. tsk tsk. Hope you have learned your lesson


Yes, I am slowly learning as I still had faith that some of us could at least be civil to each other even though we have different politics--but no more!

You are sooooo wise my Queen! Could I muck the stables for amens? I'll also feed the gators in the moat! Clean the drawbridge? I'm willing to learn.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I am slowly learning as I still had faith that some of us could at least be civil to each other even though we have different politics--but no more!


Have you stolen my line? You're very welcome to it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you've successfully embraced a more simple life. I'd like to do that, but I'm afraid I'm in too deep already. And I mean eye-ball deep in "stuff!" I do love simplicity.


Bonnie, don't fall for Peace as she is a wolf in a Democratic clothing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> congratulations on your skills re. your finances. Easy to spend, hard to save and you sure know how to save.


Probably on Welfare since she does not have a "real" job with free rent/food stamps! These are the kind of people the rest of the hard working people must "pay more" to take care of in the USA!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Have you stolen my line? You're very welcome to it.


Don't want anything from you as you have done the same thing to me as the rest of your hateful "gang" of cut throats have tried to me. Do Not respond to me again!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Probably on Welfare since she does not have a "real" job with free rent/food stamps! These are the kind of people the rest of the hard working people must "pay more" to take care of in the USA!


peacegoddess
the jealousy is showing again. These accusations have been thrown at many of us by her group. I am supposed to be on Welfare, am homeless, live in a Park, you name it, whatever comes to mind, they spit out. What sorry creatures they are and SOOOOO lonely. Hugs. Huck


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> All of you should read LOLL as PeaceGoddess was talking to me but as usual did not read/comprehend then said I was a liar! What a hateful person she is & I won't ever talk to her again.
> 
> The woman does not even have Internet unless she is dog setting for someone. What a fake person she is as I'm poor, but I can afford the Internet.
> 
> ...


Jane just post here. We love you so need to go anywhere else.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane............hugs


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I am slowly learning as I still had faith that some of us could at least be civil to each other even though we have different politics--but no more!
> 
> You are sooooo wise my Queen! Could I muck the stables for amens? I'll also feed the gators in the moat! Clean the drawbridge? I'm willing to learn.


All so true :lol:

Royal Mulligan is bestowed


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And this is where the good stuff is.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane just post here. We love you so need to go anywhere else.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bonnie, don't fall for Peace as she is a wolf in a Democratic clothing.


Thanks, Jane - you're looking out for me. I like to be positive when I can, and I really would like to simplify my life. I've thrown out a few things, but for this pack rat, it's not easy. I always think somebody might need it some day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane just post here. We love you so need to go anywhere else.


So true, Jane. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane just post here. We love you so need to go anywhere else.


Thank you sweet lady as I must remember that those people are just wolves!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And this is where the good stuff is.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Thanks friend!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> All so true :lol:
> 
> Royal Mulligan is bestowed


Thank you my Queen!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jane just post here. We love you so need to go anywhere else.


Jane, don't let the Libs upset you. We have all learned they cannot contain their venom. Just avoid the snakes. I don't care what they say on LOLL. If those folks were not in the underclass hoping to get freebies from BO they would care about what he is doing to the country. They just want their lives to improve, and they can't do it for themselves. So, they give away American freedom for "stuff."

I thought Peace Goddess was the Lib outraged about military rapes. Hope she likes BO's big mouth, which has negated any action on this by the government. My theory is these folks don't read much news or listen to it on TV. That is probably because they live on the West coast. The time difference makes news more difficult to follow. All they are listening to or reading is liberal spin from Progressive Internet sites. I found it difficult to keep up-to-date when I was in California. Half a days news had happened by the time I got out of bed, and I'm an early riser. No wonder California verges on looney tunes news reporting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Jane - you're looking out for me. I like to be positive when I can, and I really would like to simplify my life. I've thrown out a few things, but for this pack rat, it's not easy. I always think somebody might need it some day!


Yes, we do watch each others backs as the wolves are vicious!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> the jealousy is showing again. These accusations have been thrown at many of us by her group. I am supposed to be on Welfare, am homeless, live in a Park, you name it, whatever comes to mind, they spit out. What sorry creatures they are and SOOOOO lonely. Hugs. Huck


Well, if it fits. . . All of the descriptions of you! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you my Queen!


No problemo


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

sockpuppet said:


> Not lonely. Not sorry. Sick of crazy, horrible, close-minded bigots? Yep.


Who are you referring to my dear?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No problemo


It's problema.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, don't let the Libs upset you. We have all learned they cannot contain their venom. Just avoid the snakes. I don't care what they say on LOLL. If those folks were not in the underclass hoping to get freebies from BO they would care about what he is doing to the country. They just want their lives to improve, and they can't do it for themselves. So, they give away American freedom for "stuff."
> 
> I thought Peace Goddess was the Lib outraged about military rapes. Hope she likes BO's big mouth, which has negated any action on this by the government. My theory is these folks don't read much news or listen to it on TV. That is probably because they live on the West coast. The time difference makes news more difficult to follow. All they are listening to or reading is liberal spin from Progressive Internet sites. I found it difficult to keep up-to-date when I was in California. Half a days news had happened by the time I got out of bed, and I'm an early riser. No wonder California verges on looney tunes news reporting.


I enjoy reminding people who denigrate my state that California gave you extreme conservatives Richard Nixon and Ronald Reagan. By the way I read the sites you provide for the sake of alternative viewpoints. Can any of you say you have accessed Democracy Now or The Nation recently or ever? Also once again let me remind you that there is a difference between a neo liberal and a progressive. Progressives like myself did not vote for Clinton or Obama. As for the military rapes, where is your outrage for military woman violently violated by rape?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Probably on Welfare since she does not have a "real" job with free rent/food stamps! These are the kind of people the rest of the hard working people must "pay more" to take care of in the USA!


Janeway your alternate personality is showing.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like you've successfully embraced a more simple life. I'd like to do that, but I'm afraid I'm in too deep already. And I mean eye-ball deep in "stuff!" I do love simplicity.


Every three months I assess my stash of yarn and give away what I really know I will not use. I often am given yarn that I would not have bought and there is no space for things I will not use. The kindergarten class made weavings of some of my former stash. I no longer buy books (except knitting books) as I do not have the space I once had. Three years ago I let go of my personal library of approximately 300 volumes on women in history (donated to an all girls college) and many little kitschy type things. Clothes I have not worn in over a six month period of time go to Goodwill and i have also reduced my collection of houseplants. It takes commitment to do this and sometimes I lament for something gone...but only for a short time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - did you have time to look at any of the pattern links for your mushini yarn - curious if you liked any of them?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> the jealousy is showing again. These accusations have been thrown at many of us by her group. I am supposed to be on Welfare, am homeless, live in a Park, you name it, whatever comes to mind, they spit out. What sorry creatures they are and SOOOOO lonely. Hugs. Huck


Huck,

Like water off the back of a duck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It was hot and humid again today. Few clouds and sprinkles. Getting hard to water all the flowers they just need some good ole rain. I am posting my watermelon that I made out of the tree we lost last summer. Bonnie this is for you. Give me a few seconds. I am not good at posting a pic.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Huck,
> 
> Like water off the back of a duck.


peacegoddess
same here. I am just so happy about the life I am enjoying. I am very impressed with you simplifying your life. I need some lessons from you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's problema.


" 'No problemo' is a slang expression used in North American English to indicate that a given situation does not pose a 
problem."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Dear Kitty, you are correct in that I am a rabid left-winger, probably more so than those Liberals. But I don't think I have commented on internal American politics at all. It is not my place.
> 
> As for the rest of your argument, I'm afraid I'm too tired of saying the same things so I won't repeat them, but thank you for saying that I at least had good intentions.


Hi Anne,
I think most people have good intentions. DH and I are "strong red neck conservatives" and tomorrow we are having lunch with our very good friends "bleeding heart Tommy Douglas socialists". We discuss politics as well as other topics and it doesn't cause problems on either side beside because we like and respect each other. We have similar goals and want to end up in the same place - we just have different approaches on how to get there.

I hope you're enjoying your weekend and I haven't forgotten about the borscht recipe, just didn't have time to look for it while my family was visiting


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was hot and humid again today. Few clouds and sprinkles. Getting hard to water all the flowers they just need some good ole rain. I am posting my watermelon that I made out of the tree we lost last summer. Bonnie this is for you. Give me a few seconds. I am not good at posting a pic.


your watermelon looks almost good enough to eat


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> your watermelon looks almost good enough to eat [/quote My kids got excited with I had them drying on the table outside. They all thought we were having watermelon. Thanks kitty.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > your watermelon looks almost good enough to eat [/quote My kids got excited with I had them drying on the table outside. They all thought we were having watermelon. Thanks kitty.
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Today I got my happy pills & my ticked-off pills mixed. So I took one of each so now I'm ticked-off but I'm happy about it!

Nighty night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Today I got my happy pills & my ticked-off pills mixed. So I took one of each so now I'm ticked-off but I'm happy about it!
> 
> Nighty night.


  Have a good night Jane, sleep well


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was hot and humid again today. Few clouds and sprinkles. Getting hard to water all the flowers they just need some good ole rain. I am posting my watermelon that I made out of the tree we lost last summer. Bonnie this is for you. Give me a few seconds. I am not good at posting a pic.


Wow! That is simply amazing! How did you learn to do it? It's beautiful. I guess you have to sand a lot - it looks so smooth. So pretty - thanks for posting that, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I enjoy reminding people who denigrate my state that California gave you extreme conservatives Richard Nixon and Ronald Reagan. By the way I read the sites you provide for the sake of alternative viewpoints. Can any of you say you have accessed Democracy Now or The Nation recently or ever? Also once again let me remind you that there is a difference between a neo liberal and a progressive. Progressives like myself did not vote for Clinton or Obama. As for the military rapes, where is your outrage for military woman violently violated by rape?


I find that labels only give part of the picture - very limiting in describing a person. We are so much more than our political preferences.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Every three months I assess my stash of yarn and give away what I really know I will not use. I often am given yarn that I would not have bought and there is no space for things I will not use. The kindergarten class made weavings of some of my former stash. I no longer buy books (except knitting books) as I do not have the space I once had. Three years ago I let go of my personal library of approximately 300 volumes on women in history (donated to an all girls college) and many little kitschy type things. Clothes I have not worn in over a six month period of time go to Goodwill and i have also reduced my collection of houseplants. It takes commitment to do this and sometimes I lament for something gone...but only for a short time.


Yes, I'm sure it takes commitment - and perseverance to keep it up. I think it would be a satisfying way to live - and leave more time for reflection. For me, it's a goal. Work in progress!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Today I got my happy pills & my ticked-off pills mixed. So I took one of each so now I'm ticked-off but I'm happy about it!
> 
> Nighty night.


Oh - that's too funny, Jane. You'll be laughing in your sleep! Good night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow! That is simply amazing! How did you learn to do it? It's beautiful. I guess you have to sand a lot - it looks so smooth. So pretty - thanks for posting that, CB!


No I didn't do anything to it. GD and I sprayed it. lol I tried to put seeds on it but it was rough so the seeds didn't look very good. Glad you liked it Bonnie.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Anne,
> I think most people have good intentions. DH and I are "strong red neck conservatives" and tomorrow we are having lunch with our very good friends "bleeding heart Tommy Douglas socialists". We discuss politics as well as other topics and it doesn't cause problems on either side beside because we like and respect each other. We have similar goals and want to end up in the same place - we just have different approaches on how to get there.
> 
> I hope you're enjoying your weekend and I haven't forgotten about the borscht recipe, just didn't have time to look for it while my family was visiting


Had never heard of Tommy Douglas and so looked him up. Interesting man. I always said medical reform needed to be single payer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't do anything to it. GD and I sprayed it. lol I tried to put seeds on it but it was rough so the seeds didn't look very good. Glad you liked it Bonnie.


I thought the seeds looked great!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I didn't do anything to it. GD and I sprayed it. lol I tried to put seeds on it but it was rough so the seeds didn't look very good. Glad you liked it Bonnie.


When in doubt, take your glue gun out and glue on real ones!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> When in doubt, take your glue gun out and glue on real ones!!!


 I loove my glue gun. Can't be without it. :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187921-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

